# Guess the highway



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe it's time to start a game, similar to guess the city ones. 

There are some rules though. The one that guesses the picture first, is allowed to post the next one. When there is no response in say, 24 hours, anyone can submit a new one. No new ones should be submitted unless the previous one is guessed correctly within 24 hrs.

Some other rules:
> Hints are allowed
> The pic must have something recognizeable, no rural highways that could be anywhere, unless they feature something special. 
> All kinds of pics are allowed, Googled, selfmade, Google Earth, Live Earth etc. 
> Don't make it too hard to guess
> *No Struma*
> The North must be on the upper side of the picture. 
> Remember people are from all parts over the world, so again, keep it recognizeable.

I'll start with the first one.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'll make this thread sticky. If it doesn't work out, i'll remove it.


----------



## Nexis

The New Jersey Turnpike!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is correct. I guess you can also tell the near exact location?


----------



## Nexis

Near Newark or Elizbeth. it looks like where the car & truck lanes end and split.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yup, the next one is up to you


----------



## Verso

Haha, I just wanted to propose this game to make it more interesting.  Anyway, next, please.


----------



## x-type

can we continue please?


----------



## Verso

^ As soon as Nexis logs in.  Or at most 24 hours.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Just easy










The same highway a bit on


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Italian A8 just northwest of Milano.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'll pass my turn on to the next one


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
Ok... that's easy too (how many hints in this pic!)


----------



## Verso

Someone doesn't follow the rules.


----------



## Kame

Berlin A100, isn't it? I think I know the power plant.

EDIT: Oh and the S-Bahn of course!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Verso said:


> Someone doesn't follow the rules.


I'm an Italian driver 


--------
Berlin A100 interchanging with A104 (and obviously the S-bahn running close was the main hint)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Okay, next!


----------



## Skylandman

i´ll try:










a lot of hints on the pic


----------



## Verso

Chile, but I guess that won't be enough.


----------



## Skylandman

Chile indeed, but you are right, it isn´t enough


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Vespucio Sur?


----------



## Skylandman

nop. much easier, i guess that it´s probably one of America´s most famous highways! At least by its name, not by its number though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Then i would guess Pan Americana


----------



## Skylandman

Chriszwolle said:


> Then i would guess Pan Americana


that´s right Chrisz´ it´s the Pan Americana, also know in this part as Ruta 5 (Route 5).

next!:banana:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Someone else can post a new one, since i am at work. Except Skylandman, we must keep some diversity


----------



## Verso

Ok, try to guess this one:










:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Trieste


----------



## Verso

7 minutes... crap.  Yes, it's the beginning/end of the Trieste bypass by the port.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep, the small dock at the bottom did it


----------



## ChrisZwolle

But i'm still at work  so someone else please post one, except Verso to keep some diversity


----------



## X236K




----------



## ChrisZwolle

My guess would be Birmingham, but i haven't checked.


----------



## X236K

Chriszwolle said:


> My guess would be Birmingham, but i haven't checked.


Correct, M6 x Ashton Expressway junction...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Okay, i'll post the next one then


----------



## ChrisZwolle




----------



## Verso

^^ It's the US of A!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Not close enough


----------



## phattonez

I can't believe this, I thought it was LA, but I wasn't going to say anything. It's Ocean Boulevard at the ports of Los Angeles/Long Beach.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep, very good, but not too hard for someone from that region


----------



## phattonez

Now I'm not good with picture editing, so here's a link to the picture instead.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v238/phattonez/untitled.jpg


----------



## mapman:cz

Verso said:


> ^ Yes, but it's hard to be sure. This helped a little though.


Oh man! Hmmmm that's the problem of deeplinking :bash: :colgate: I should have used some kind of image sharing server


----------



## x-type

this must me US - Mexican border


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Laredo, Texas


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe it's hard, but what is the approximate location of this picture?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The country shouldn't be that hard to guess


----------



## mapman:cz

Chriszwolle said:


> The country shouldn't be that hard to guess


Well the signage is french... it's autoroute and it carries also one E-road


----------



## x-type

is it Normandie?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I need atleast a road number here


----------



## x-type

A84?

btw, i'm not sure that it's A road, SOS lane is kinda narrow, but i see red road number, so it could be anyway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A84 is unfortunatly not correct.


----------



## x-type

if it is Normandie and if it is A road, then it can only be A13 (if not A84)


----------



## Verso

Chriszwolle said:


> Laredo, Texas


Which road?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

x-type said:


> if it is Normandie and if it is A road, then it can only be A13 (if not A84)


well, it's not the A13 so....  Though you are not very far away.



Verso said:


> Which road?


It's the western bypass to Monterrey. I don't know the number, but it's the Bob Bullock Loop according to Google Earth. There is also a bypass more to the west, to the Mexican state of Nuevo León.


----------



## Verso

^ Good, good.


----------



## x-type

N13?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope, N13 is incorrect. It's an Autoroute.


----------



## radi6404

Wha´ts this fucking bullshit, no Struma, isn´t Struma a highway or what?


----------



## Patrick

what is the matter of that posting, radi? what do yo want to express?

by the way, my guess is A29, but i am not sure, hm but i guess that the destination in the middle of the blue sign is Le Havre


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A29 is not good. Though you guys are in the right region of France.


----------



## Patrick

then A131. I miss Rouen on the blue sign for being the A28.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope no A131.

Hint: Bordeaux is signed.


----------



## Patrick

damn


----------



## Patrick

ok, last try: A28 to Le Mans (actually I don't really believe that )


----------



## mapman:cz

Patrick said:


> then A131. I miss Rouen on the blue sign for being the A28.


Maybe it is the brand new A28 / E402 heading Le Mans, which could be the 2nd destination from the top...

EDIT: oops, Patrick, you were a bit faster...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

it is indeed the A28 just south of Rouen. I drove there a few months after it was opened. Bordeaux is still some 600km away.


----------



## Patrick

ok, here we go


----------



## SEQ92

Spain?


----------



## CborG

That tall brige in de German A61? don't know its name


----------



## Patrick

CborG said:


> That tall brige in de German A61? don't know its name


the country is right, but not the number

the bridge you meant is the Moseltalbrücke


----------



## mapman:cz

Patrick said:


> the country is right, but not the number


A45 Siegtalbrücke  - Sieg :banana:


----------



## Patrick

of course  your turn now :applause:


----------



## CborG

Damn, too late


----------



## mapman:cz

OK, so my turn - it has to do a bit with history, though I think for H&A readers it's easy


----------



## Tom 958

D1, Czech republic? I posted to that thread, but now I can't find it.

Edit: I posted first, but I don't want to post for the next round, so I defer to x-type.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It´s indeed the Czech rep. but i´m not sure about the road number.


----------



## x-type

D1, Želivka bridge


----------



## mapman:cz

x-type said:


> D1, Želivka bridge


Yes, it is bridge over Želivka basin near Píšť on D1 Prague - Brno. There are two decks, lower one built in 1940's and upper one built in 1970's. The lower one was never used for motorway traffic, today it is used for local traffic in half-profile. English info: here, gallery here.

x-type - it's your turn, as Tom stated


----------



## x-type

easy one


----------



## wyqtor

^^ Maslenica?


----------



## x-type

wyqtor said:


> ^^ Maslenica?


it was easy, right?


----------



## Verso

Ok, here's a hint: it's the European route E75.


----------



## mapman:cz

Verso said:


> Ok, here's a hint: it's the European route E75.


Well, this was a big hint  

Serbia, NW of Beograd on route 22...


----------



## x-type

omg, i had no idea about this!


----------



## Verso

mapman:cz said:


> Well, this was a big hint
> 
> Serbia, NW of Beograd on route 22...


Exactly, and it's your turn.


----------



## mapman:cz

Well, so what about this place? (I've been already there, so it's not only random place  )


----------



## Verso

China?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Dubai

Dubai Int'l Airport is in the background.


----------



## mapman:cz

Nope Verso ...

Chris is right... He is on...


----------



## Verso

Too much greenery. :nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

New one. Country or region shouldn't be too hard to guess. But i'll need a better answer than the country alone


----------



## Verso

^^ What do the signs say?


----------



## x-type

it is Latin Ameria 100%, i'd say Mexico. but it's not enough


----------



## x-type

omg, it's not, it's China


----------



## CborG

Pretty hard this one, the motorway doesn't look new. Anywhere in Shanghai or Bejing maybe?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope


----------



## Verso

Chris, are you telling us there's any famous building among these commies? :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hint: It's a multi-million city. (Though there are lots of them in Asia  )


----------



## mapman:cz

What about HongKong - freeway green signs, arrows, mood...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hong Kong is not correct. It is not a coastal city.


----------



## CborG

China has more than 25 multi-million cities:nuts:

If you had a close up of one of the license plates it would be alot easier


----------



## Verso

mapman:cz said:


> What about HongKong - freeway green signs, arrows, mood...


They drive on the left in HK.



Is it Harbin?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Harbin is not correct. 

This was the question:








(because of the page switch).


----------



## Verso

Chongqing?


----------



## mapman:cz

Verso said:


> They drive on the left in HK.


:bash: grrrr :bash: definitely ...

Next guess - Nanjing?


----------



## CborG

Nanjing? The spire visible in this photo looks alot like the one visible on Chris' photo.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope  

You guys are just taking a shot, it's like playing darts 

Another hint: The city name has an somewhat unusual spelling.


----------



## CborG

Ürümqi?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

CborG said:


> Ürümqi?


Woooohooooo  :lol: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's one of the cities that is the farthest away from any ocean.


----------



## CborG

Woohoo!


----------



## CborG

New one:


----------



## x-type

you should post closer image, this doesn't say anything (except a bit unusual shape of intersection), but too hard


----------



## mapman:cz

Well, then we should try to get closer... It's Europe?


----------



## Verso

Yeah, how the hell should I know where this is, and how the hell should I know that was Ürümqi, damn it.


----------



## CborG

It's european, but not Europe


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Noumea, New Caledonia, France, Pacific Ocean


----------



## mapman:cz

Chriszwolle said:


> Noumea, New Caledonia, France, Pacific Ocean


Carrefour EXIT


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Where's this desolate highway?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Exact location is not required, but i want at least the road number and administrative division. I'm off to bed now, i'll see it tomorrow.


----------



## wyqtor

Looks like Iceland... is it somewhere around Reykjavik?


----------



## x-type

khm, this looks like Andes, but eastern side. Argentina?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You are both wrong

i repost this image because of the page switch.


----------



## sturman

Norway?


----------



## wyqtor

Alaska? It also has a few freeways...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope: Hint: Country is guessed correctly.


----------



## Verso

I-5 in Washington? :dizzy:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope, but you guys are getting (a little bit) closer.


----------



## The Knowledgeable

Canada?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No it's a US road.

Hint: It's an Interstate Highway.


----------



## x-type

I70?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interstate 70 is not correct. We are also need the name of the state.


----------



## Verso

Can we continue with some other highway? :rofl:

Ok, my guesses:
roads: I-90, 84, 15, 25
states: Oregon, Idaho, Montana, Wyoming

Any?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Okay, maybe this one was a little bit too hard.

It's the Interstate 90 in Wyoming, just north of Sheridan. You are looking at the Bighorn Mountains which are over 4000 meters high.


----------



## x-type

ok, let's say that Verso got it. Naprej Slovenec!


----------



## Verso

Chriszwolle said:


> Okay, maybe this one was a little bit too hard.
> 
> It's the Interstate 90 in Wyoming, just north of Sheridan. You are looking at the Bighorn Mountains which are over 4000 meters high.


You're kidding me! Maybe without clouds we'd see their height. :lol:

So it's my turn, b/c I've guessed it. :angel:

I think every road and railway geek should know this one. Actually it's a broken road :laugh: so the bridge is in fact railway, but you can continue on road after that. At least I think so. :laugh:


----------



## mgk920

That looks like I-15 in northern Montana.

Oops, the answer was already revealed...

:nuts:

Mike


----------



## Verso

Come on, boys and girls, be brave! :colgate:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I hape no idea. Maybe somewhere in southern Africa?


----------



## Verso

^ No. A hint: it's an international border (but I erased it from the picture ).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is it the Senegal river?


----------



## mgk920

Paris (F) suburbs?

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, i think we need a hint here


----------



## Tom 958

Chriszwolle said:


> Yeah, i think we need a hint here


Yes, I believe so. It's in the northern hemisphere-- and the _western._


----------



## CborG

Mexico?


----------



## Tom 958

CborG said:


> Mexico?


(sigh) Yes, it's in Mexico. It amazes me that people thought of Spain but not Latin America.

Anyway, between that and the first clue-- "The northeastern leg very shortly becomes one of the most famous boulevards in the world"-- someone really should get it soon.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This is how it looks from the ground


----------



## Tom 958

Cool-- way to go, Chris! Did you find the pic on this site?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope, on Google Earth


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe it wasn't clear, but the city was Ciudad de Mexico (Mexico City if you will). Autopista Constituyentes La Venta.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe this is an easy one:


----------



## Jeroen669

Milau?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope, not Millau.


----------



## x-type

is this Spain?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Maybe A13 in Switzerland near San Bernardino?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

x-type said:


> is this Spain?





GENIUS LOCI said:


> Maybe A13 in Switzerland near San Bernardino?


Nope. Hint: this motorway-grade road is well over 2000 meters altitude.


----------



## Verso

Is this 3+2 lanes? Which continent?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Chriszwolle said:


> Nope. Hint: this motorway-grade road is well over 2000 meters altitude.


Then not Netherlands I suppose


----------



## x-type

Chriszwolle said:


> Nope. Hint: this motorway-grade road is well over 2000 meters altitude.


that is obvious, that's why i said Spain. i'll think further


----------



## Stifler

If it is over 2000m....

Maybe I-70 in Colorado?

Or MEX190D in Mexico?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Chriszwolle said:


> Maybe this is an easy one:


No.. not again Mexico

The Highway is Autopista 95D Mexico-Cuernavaca
Climbing to Ciudad de Mexico there is this branch named _la pera_ (the pear)





































http://groups.msn.com/traileroscachimberosdecorazon/mexicocuernavacacuota.msnw




I love Google


----------



## ChrisZwolle

None of the answers are correct so far. 

Hint: It's a relatively new motorway with an totally free flow electronic toll system.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

GENIUS LOCI said:


> So true...
> 
> Then
> 
> Here is?...
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is?...
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is?...
> 
> #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what about here?... (this is though)
> 
> #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....Bonus
> 
> ####


Just 'cause no one else wanted to answer I give 'em away

#1 Chicago
#2 Marseille
#3 Berlin 
#4 Malmo
_Bonus-_ Montreal


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Chriszwolle said:


> None of the answers are correct so far.
> 
> Hint: It's a relatively new motorway with an totally free flow electronic toll system.


Even if the urban settlements remind me NA I would say somewhere in France


----------



## ChrisZwolle

France is incorrect. 

hint: It's a multi-million city and capital city.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Then I would say Santiago (Chile)


----------



## mapman:cz

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Then I would say Santiago (Chile)


Damn! You were a bit faster... I was just flying above this place while you posted


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
On Virtual earth pics are outdated and the motorway hasn't been already built










While with Google earth you can see it










Then, as Chris said, it's a new highway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes it's correct, it's the Costanera Norte. Excellent motorways there in Chile


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

The is it my turn?

Go


----------



## ChrisZwolle

First thing comes to my mind is the Verrazano Narrows Bridge in New York.


----------



## wyqtor

Rio - Antirrio ? Even though this one seems suspension, not cable-stayed...:|


----------



## x-type

wyqtor said:


> Rio - Antirrio ? Even though this one seems suspension, not cable-stayed...:|


this was so stupid try  it's obvious it is at American continent (or maybe Australian, but i think America), just look at the vehicles


----------



## horiababu

Bridge over the Brisbane River, Australia


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Chriszwolle said:


> First thing comes to my mind is the Verrazano Narrows Bridge in New York.


Very good guess: but it's not Verrazzano Bridge (not far, anyway)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Whitestone Bridge? (Queens - Bronx)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Chriszwolle said:


> Whitestone Bridge? (Queens - Bronx)


kay:


----------



## Rebasepoiss

horiababu said:


> Bridge over the Brisbane River, Australia


They drive on the left in Australia.


----------



## wyqtor

x-type said:


> this was so stupid try  it's obvious it is at American continent (or maybe Australian, but i think America), just look at the vehicles


I know, I know :lol: ! But at least they are both white!


----------



## ChrisZwolle




----------



## mapman:cz

Hmm, looks like highways near Seoul, South Korea. But don't sure if it's there. Maybe Southeast Asia should be correct


----------



## x-type

wyqtor said:


> I know, I know :lol: ! But at least they are both white!












i like optimism 

btw, i vote for South Korea or China here, too


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No correct answers so far.


----------



## Verso

Chriszwolle said:


>


Geesh man, this could be anywhere.  I don't even know which side of the road they drive on. It's a quite small picture.


----------



## Guest

I would say South America : Venezuela or Colombia, is it right?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope, nobody has been in the correct country so far.


----------



## The Knowledgeable

The road markings seem to be American, and judging by the buildings I'd say that's somewhere in Latin America. Brazil maybe?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope,

Hint: it's near a capital city.


----------



## Verso

Could we at least know the continent?  Having the whole world I'm totally discouraged from searching. I can search for an hour or more.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Alright, the continent is Asia.


----------



## wyqtor

It must be Jakarta, Indonesia!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

wyqtor said:


> It must be Jakarta, Indonesia!


Though it isn't


----------



## x-type

Manilla?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope


----------



## wyqtor

This is fun  ! Here's another guess: Taipei, Taiwan.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

wyqtor said:


> This is fun  ! Here's another guess: Taipei, Taiwan.


:banana::banana::cheers:

It seems to be this was a hard one 

It is the interchange between National Highways (Freeways) 1 & 3 between Taipei and Chi-lung city. It's about 9km from the Taipei 101.


----------



## Verso

Hey, Taipei is in China.  Chris, you sure have some weird choices. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> Hey, Taipei is in China.  Chris, you sure have some weird choices. :cheers:


Yeah the Republic of China. That's something different than the People's Republic of China, though some may say otherwise.

And ofcourse, the topic needs to be interesting. It would be boring if we only saw pics from Europe or the United States.


----------



## Verso

Chriszwolle said:


> Yeah the Republic of China. That's something different than the People's Republic of China, though some may say otherwise.


No no, I meant the People's Republic of China. 



Chriszwolle said:


> And ofcourse, the topic needs to be interesting. It would be boring if we only saw pics from Europe or the United States.


O rly?  Big majority here are Europeans and Americans though, hehe. Seriously, do you know all this stuff (including other continents) by heart, or you just find examples and put it here?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I know a lot, but it's also interesting to figure a picture out by checking the other features, like vegetation, landscape, lane markings/signage, general looks, surroundings, etc.


----------



## The Knowledgeable

Yeah but the pic was too small to figure out these things...


----------



## Verso

^ Though, a real motorway has been built recently, so it's not part of the Egnatia Odos any more, and thus not even E90, as GE states.


----------



## Verso

Next one:










Easy. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hong Kong


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Alright next one.

Quite hard i think.










I think i add a hint immediatly

Hint: This is a developed country with high income. ( so you can remove countries like Nigeria, Myanmar, Ecuador etc off the list).


----------



## Verso

^^ This looks very familiar to me, as if I saw it these last days, when searching for some road for this thread.



Chriszwolle said:


> Hong Kong


My 1 minute of fame, a record. :lol:


----------



## x-type

rondo means it must be Europe. i cannot say anything else because even road markings are totaly invisible.


----------



## rick1016

Australia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's neither in Europe nor in Australia.


----------



## CborG

Chili?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope

Hint: It's a capital city. (we see the outskirts here)


----------



## wyqtor

Wellington, New Zealand?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Also, not correct. 

Hint: The capital city is small


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Bandar seri Bagawan?

Edit. It is. I found the road in question


----------



## ChrisZwolle

KIWIKAAS said:


> Bandar seri Bagawan?


El correcto! :banana::banana::cheers:


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Very easy one.
Extra points for the exact location (not just the city name)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Somewhere they drive on the left and have something that looks like a double-deck bridge and an insane quality on Google Earth 

So there are not many places which have these features.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Cahill Expressway, Sydney


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
Very good Chris. 
It's and interesting one. This viaduct has 2 levels. There is also a train station directly under the roadway. Some see it as an eyesore. Others think it's pretty cool. When you drive along here you drive within metres of the office buildings.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Easy one i guess


----------



## mapman:cz

Trees and pink bushes reminded of Japan, is it?


----------



## Verso

Verso said:


> ^^ This looks very familiar to me, as if I saw it these last days, when searching for some road for this thread.


Ok, not familiar.  Bandar Seri Begawan was my 1,000th post in Guess the city. :lol:


I'd just like to remind you guys not to go off-topic, the title is still Guess the highway (main road), so please don't give us any street, it has to be an internationally important road, otherwise it's too hard (for example that Seoul road a while ago was interesting, but I don't think it was that important).



Chriszwolle said:


> Easy one i guess


Tokio?


----------



## mapman:cz

Oh, I have it! It's Singapore ))) East Coast Parkway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

mapman:cz said:


> Oh, I have it! It's Singapore ))) East Coast Parkway


That's right


----------



## sturman

hope it won't be easy


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Moscow i think.


----------



## Verso

Sturman, we have rules here.  And yeah, Moscow, very easy.  How I didn't think of Singapore before?


----------



## sturman

Uh, shame on me :wallbash: I had to learn rules, sorry


----------



## mapman:cz

sturman said:


> Uh, shame on me :wallbash: I had to learn rules, sorry


Don't mind  on the other hand, your picture was a typical MKAD interchange view, It came to me immediately...

Well, my picture (note: vertical axis is 3:1 to horizontal ones):


----------



## x-type

Turkey


----------



## mapman:cz

x-type said:


> Turkey


Nope 

Hint: This highway connects two capital cities..


----------



## Mateusz

Slovenia or Croatia... A2/A3 connecting Ljublana and Zagreb


----------



## mapman:cz

MateoW said:


> Slovenia or Croatia... A2/A3 connecting Ljublana and Zagreb


Not correct, but Europe is a good guess...


----------



## Verso

No idea.


----------



## x-type

this toll station makes me confused


----------



## Verso

I've checked the whole Balkans, Alps, nothing. :dunno:


----------



## mapman:cz

Verso said:


> I've checked the whole Balkans, Alps, nothing. :dunno:


Check once more... It's on Balkan Peninsula. According to Google, it is E65...

I was also surprised when I saw that toll station for the first time. And such a long direct stretch in huge mountains, so I think it's important to show it here...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Macedonian M3 between Gostivar and Skopje.


----------



## Verso

:applause: I was searching by border crossings.


----------



## mapman:cz

Chriszwolle said:


> Macedonian M3 between Gostivar and Skopje.


Finally... Yes, that's the place. It connects also Skopje with Tirana. I know, that these are not such a big capital cities, but I think it worth to see it 

Chris, your turn!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Alright


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next page


----------



## x-type

paraguay


----------



## Stifler

The plates could be from Colombia, and BAA would be the letters assigned to Bogotá.

So... Bogota?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I need the city (it's not Bogotá)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

x-type said:


> paraguay


And the city?


----------



## horiababu

Paraguay, Ruta 6, Encarnacion?


----------



## Stifler

I bet for Ciudad del Este.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You guys are all right on track, though i haven't heard the right city yet.


----------



## Verso

Puerto Presidente Stroessner?


----------



## Protteus

Asuncion?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Protteus said:


> Asuncion?


Correct :cheers:


----------



## Protteus

I think is an easy one.










It's enough with the city.


----------



## Verso

Melbourne?


----------



## x-type

melbourne?


----------



## Protteus

Verso said:


> Melbourne?





x-type said:


> melbourne?


No, they aren't. You guys are too close.


----------



## Stifler

Canberra?


----------



## Protteus

Stifler said:


> Canberra?



Nop.

Clue: This city is to side of the sea and as you can
see, they drive on the left side.


----------



## sturman

Perth?


----------



## Protteus

sturman said:


> Perth?


No, I thought it was going to be easier.


----------



## x-type

although it doesn't look adelaidish to me, i'll say Adelaide


----------



## scooby_101

Central Motorway Junction in Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## Protteus

scooby_101 said:


> Central Motorway Junction in Auckland, New Zealand


What a coincidence that you are from Auckland,jeje.
Yep, that's correct.:cheers:


----------



## KIWIKAAS

LOL. Very good scooby, you did great:lol::cheers:


----------



## Verso

I thought it would be New Zealand, Australia was too obvious. :lol:



mapman:cz said:


> I was also surprised when I saw that toll station for the first time.


Why?


----------



## mapman:cz

Verso said:


> Why?


My post nr. 100 )))

Why? Well, I am not used to toll stations that much, I always thought that on Balkan there were toll stations with some exceptions only on main transit motorways. I know situation is a bit different, but still, this road is 4-laned road, with almost no shoulders, NJ in the middle, and it isn't lying on an important corridor.

Man, I still have to learn so much about transport network in Europe :lol:


----------



## Verso

^ In Slovenia we have to pay for a 10-km motorway.  (Maribor-Austria) And we also had to pay for 2-lane expressways with hard shoulders, when we still had them. That Macedonian motorway lies on the 8th Pan-European Transport Corridor and between Skopje and Tirana, as you wrote it yourself. Ok, it's not so important yet, but it's also between Skopje and Ohrid. And it doesn't matter how important it is, costs of construction have to be compensated either way. Congrats on the 100th post. 

Btw, it's your turn, scooby_101. :cheers:


----------



## Majestic

del


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, anybody in for a new one?


----------



## x-type

me me me me!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, go ahead then


----------



## x-type

i thought that you'll post a pic, and we should guess. i am idealess currently


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Okay, let's guess this one.


----------



## x-type

now i have found one nice, too. ok, let's try to guess your. it's a nice turbine, i haven't seen much of them in Europe. USA?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's a turbine interchange, which allows higher speed on the interchange. They are cheaper than stacks, because they require less expensive bridges. They can be found all over the world, though they are not very common. They can be seen in Belgium for instance, but also in the United States.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

The shape of this interchange hypnotize me










However I think it's in Buenos Aires


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It is not in Buenos Aires


----------



## horiababu

Japan?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It is also not in Japan

It's the interchange between 2 Interstate Highways.


----------



## horiababu

Interchange between I-27 and I-40 (Amarillo, TX)?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
I think you got it!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep, very good


----------



## horiababu

Ok, guess this :cheers: (it's an interstate)


----------



## x-type

is it a Mississippi river?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't think homes would be build this close to the Mississippi river without protection (like dikes or levees).

Perhaps it's in Florida, like across the Intracoastal waterway in Miami or the Saint John's river in Jacksonville.


----------



## horiababu

no, it's not the Mississippi. It's in the western part of USA.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are you sure it's in the west?


----------



## Verso

^^ Hehe, Chris has searched all the western US.  Sth I'm too lazy for.


----------



## x-type

well the river doesn't look west at all  i searched a little bit Colorado river bridges, but not to much. i knew someone else will do it for me  Chris e.g.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

I found it :banana:

Interstate n°5 near Sacramento (California) crossing Sacramento river close to the airport


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I have looked everywhere but there


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Guess this one


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Heh, my first shot was immediatly correct 

A1 Autostrade del Sole, east of Rome, interchange with the A24 Autostrada dei Parchi


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Chriszwolle said:


> Heh, my first shot was immediatly correct
> 
> A1 Autostrade del Sole, east of Rome, interchange with the A24 Autostrada dei Parchi


Right: you guessed it in just 8 min... too slow


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This one might be pretty hard.


----------



## x-type

Thailand?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No it's not. I think you might be surprised where this is. I myself didn't expect these yellow markings in this country.


----------



## x-type

khm, i cannot recognize any of cars, it's too blury. if it is unusual about those yellow amrkings and due to some other things, it could be east Europe, Turkey or some former Soviet republic, those black-white edges on bus stations are typical for them. i'd vote for Turkey or Ukraine


----------



## horiababu

Turkey


----------



## Verso

Is that Cyrillic on the left?


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Iran?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No correct answers so far. It's is in a capital city.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Chriszwolle said:


> This one might be pretty hard.


Budapest M7?


----------



## x-type

Minsk?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

x-type said:


> Minsk?


:banana::banana:

Yes, it's the MKAD (from Minsk, not from Moscow). 

I was quite surprised seeing yellow lines here.


----------



## x-type

i thought about some ex Soviet countries because bus stations and those white-black edges of the road are so typical, but there is no Lada's in sight, so i was in doubt 

ok, let's go next. for one guy here this should be easy, i hope he's offline now


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Italian - Slovenian border at Gorizia/Nova Gorica


----------



## x-type

how the hell did YOU know it?!


----------



## Verso

Yeah, Chris, how the hell did you know it? You obviously suck in highways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, i usually screen the picture first

1) It's a border station
2) It's a major border station because it has extensive facilities
3) It's not in the older EU countries, because of the facilities
4) It has a lot of exits close near eachother, that is typical Italian
5) It's not a rivercrossing border station
6) It can't be very busy, because there are not so many gates
7) This means it's a truck route, but not a very heavy car route

This excludes many border crossings. So it's not very hard to find. And it is easy to say it's in Europe because of the facilities. Asian or South American countries don't have these extensive facilities, and the US-Mexico and US-Canadian border is straight.


----------



## Verso

What I hate though is that in Italy signs suggest this is the only way to Slovenia, even though it's much worse than the one over Trieste (if you go to Ljubljana, for example). Besides, Slovenia is also south and southeast of Trieste (also gateway for Croatia).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe they want to divert traffic away from Trieste.


----------



## Verso

Probably, but it's not a good way. Then you get heavy trucks on this crappy road instead of this motorway.

Also, signs for Slovenia (SLO) and Austria (A) should already be by Venice instead of Palmanova, and signs for Croatia (HR) should already be by Palmanova instead of Opicina.

Chris, your turn.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Someone else can go


----------



## Verso

If no one else wants...

Interesting interchange.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

E40 Kiev


----------



## Verso

New rule: Chris isn't allowed to guess any more.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Probably a good rule yes. 

Someone else can again post one


----------



## Verso

Again no one. I don't know why, but this interchange is quite unique:


----------



## RawLee

^^Is it special because it has the shape of a thong?


----------



## x-type

interchange Kozarje A1/A2, Ljubljana. those triangle interchanges are kinda typical for Slovenia


----------



## Verso

^ Not at all, find me just one that looks like that. Otherwise it's correct, I was hoping you'd be offline though. 



RawLee said:


> ^^Is it special because it has the shape of a thong?


Yes.  And b/c no direction is preferred.


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> ^ Not at all, find me just one that looks like that. Otherwise it's correct, I was hoping you'd be offline though.


Malence is almost the same. Zadobrova is similar.


----------



## Verso

^ Not at all! Similar in what? Btw, yes, Malence is probably the most similar, but still looks very differently. I'm talking about Kozarje's *symmetry*!


----------



## x-type

well, the style of interchange is completely the same, only the space between the lanes is not the same, but now i could challenge you to find me absolutely same 2 interchanges with perfect matches. this looks similar to this, otherwise i have some serious medical problems


----------



## Verso

^ You do!  Look at the perfect symmetry of the second one, that's what I have in mind. Also there's a (quite big) space in the middle of it, whereas there's no space at all in the middle of the first one. Maybe you have some other similarities in mind, but that's what *I* meant. 

P.S.: have you already bought yourself an x-type after "winning a lottery"?


----------



## x-type

you sound like Radi with that symetry. hno:

i haven't. i bought XJ


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> i haven't. i bought XJ












?


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

Must be Ljubljana, those are the only types of cars I saw there last summer.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Verso said:


> Again no one. I don't know why, but this interchange is quite unique:


Then where is this similar one?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
This other one is way better

Where is it?










_Hint_

They both are in the same country


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A14-A16 interchange near Cerignola, Italy


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Chriszwolle said:


> A14-A16 interchange near Cerignola, Italy


Right... and the first one?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nápoli  A3-A1


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Chriszwolle said:


> Nápoli  A3-A1


Ok... I think Verso's new rule is a good idea 



Verso said:


> New rule: Chris isn't allowed to guess any more.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hehe. I remember a lot of things vividly. 

Next one:


----------



## horiababu

Switzerland?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope


----------



## Verso

Czas na Żywiec;18244900 said:


> Must be Ljubljana, those are the only types of cars I saw there last summer.


Lol, that was reply to x-type, not a query.  Oh, and I haven't seen such cars here at all. 

As for the current query: no idea.  I wonder, if the dark line in the upper right corner is a motorway or a river. The light line is a 2-lane road, I suppose.


----------



## Mateusz

Austria, Schnellstrasse S16 ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> As for the current query: no idea.  I wonder, if the dark line in the upper right corner is a motorway or a river. The light line is a 2-lane road, I suppose.


I think it's the interior of an airplane.



MateoW said:


> Austria, Schnellstrasse S16 ?


Nope

It's a motorway. One of the few in the country.


----------



## Majestic

Bayonne Bridge? (how about a bird's eye shot?)




Verso said:


> Wouldn't guess it in a million years. Mountains? :wtf:


Appalachian Mts


----------



## x-type

khm, is it Commodore Barry Bridge?


----------



## Jeroen669

x-type said:


> i forgot to mention unelectrified
> 
> edit: i actually have. well, double track non-electrified railroads are so rare in Europe. there are some in Germany and Poland as far as i know


It's not that rare. UK is full of it, but also Denmark, Germany, France, etc. have them. Check this site for more. Sorry for being off-topic.


----------



## x-type

Jeroen669 said:


> It's not that rare. UK is full of it, but also Denmark, Germany, France, etc. have them. Check this site for more. Sorry for being off-topic.


yeah, i know that page and those maps  but you must admit that it is quite untypical for Europe. (i had eliminated UK while we were guessing that one)


----------



## rick1016

Wow finally something outside of Europe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

rick1016 said:


> Wow finally something outside of Europe.


Most of the stuff shown was outside Europe i think 

Anyway

No correct answers so far, but someone was really close


----------



## Majestic

Goethals Bridge?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Majestic said:


> Goethals Bridge?


Yep. Sorry for the late answer, because i was in Germany today :cheers:


----------



## Majestic

Sweet. Someone take me turn please.


----------



## pmaciej7

Another one from my diary.


----------



## Mateusz

Germany ?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Berlinka (A6) near Szczecin? Or A11 in Germany?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No the A11 is flat. Near Szczecin is also flat

I'll go for central or southern Germany, perhaps A9 south of Hermsdorf, or A72 between Chemnitz and Hof.


----------



## pmaciej7

Sorry, i was travelling... Not A9, not A72, but Chris is close...


----------



## horiababu

A70 near Langenstadt?


----------



## pmaciej7

hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The brand-new A17 Dresden - Usti nad Labem?


----------



## x-type

A93?


----------



## pmaciej7

Not A17, not A93


----------



## Markoni

D1 in slovakia, or D1,D5 in Czech Republic


----------



## pmaciej7

Read earlier posts, that's somewhere in Germany.


----------



## pmaciej7

Do you guys give up? I have one easier.


----------



## Mateusz

At least give some kind of hint to it


----------



## x-type

hints are allways welcome. A38?


----------



## pmaciej7

Not A38. 

If you want a hint... This picture was shot in ex - West Germany, while driving to Zurich.


----------



## X236K

Markoni said:


> D1 in slovakia, or D1,D5 in Czech Republic


Cannot be CZ because of the crash barrier type. Also curbs are not used on czech highways.


----------



## sonysnob

This is a great thread. I wish there were some more north american photos so that I could get in on it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A81 somewhere between Würzburg and Singen? I only know the Heilbronn - Stuttgart section of that road


----------



## pmaciej7

Not A81.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Last guess from me:

The new A71 Erfurt - Schweinfurt?


----------



## Verso

A98?


----------



## pmaciej7

Right. A71, section between exits 21 and 22. Bridge over river Hasel. View from violet marked spot.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

pmaciej7 said:


> Not A38.
> 
> If you want a hint... *This picture was shot in ex - West Germany*, while driving to Zurich.


Meiningen is in Thüringen, so in former Eastern Germany


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Yes, you're right. :doh: 
Was i blind looking at the map?


----------



## Timon91

Chris, a bit shocky you didn't guess that last one immediatelyhno:
Anyway, I've a new one (picture is taken looking east):










I don't know if it is too difficult, but if it is necessary I can give hints.


----------



## horiababu

Bulgaria?


----------



## Timon91

^^No....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I know 

But that's insider trading, so i won't say


----------



## Timon91

Well done Chris....


----------



## pmaciej7

Fuel prices suggest, this is Slovakia or Czech Republic. 

Poprad Bypass?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Wellington Street and Pitt Street (at Hobson Street) in Auckland. The freeways are 1 and 16. Some greenery on the right is Western Park


----------



## X236K

^^ˇCorrect. Lovely Auckland.

Your turn...


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

I'll post it shortly...


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Here you go


----------



## Mateusz

USA ! Sierra Nevada... or Utah...


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Nope


----------



## x-type

I70?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Looks a lot like I-70 in Colorado, but that's not it.


----------



## Majestic

I-80 in Wyoming?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Majestic said:


> I-80 in Wyoming?


Let's just say both geographically and geologically you are wrong hno: :lol:


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Trans Canada Highway westbound out of Calgary?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

KIWIKAAS said:


> Trans Canada Highway westbound out of Calgary?


Warmer, but still not it. When Majestic said "Wyoming", I said he was wrong in geological sense


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The freeway heading east from Vancouver? (don't know the number)


----------



## pwalker

Cascade mountains, perhaps Highway 2 east out of Everett, WA?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

pwalker said:


> Cascade mountains, perhaps Highway 2 east out of Everett, WA?


It is part of Cascade mountains, yes. But geographically you are not correct.



Chriszwolle said:


> The freeway heading east from Vancouver? (don't know the number)


So far, you are the closest, but it is not the eastbound direction, and it is not *out* of Vancouver


----------



## pwalker

Then it must be Canada 99 northbound into Vancouver, with a slight chance it is Canada 91. Vancouver has virtually no freeways, and even the suburban ones are small.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

pwalker said:


> Then it must be Canada 99 northbound into Vancouver, with a slight chance it is Canada 91. Vancouver has virtually no freeways, and even the suburban ones are small.


You are 99% right with the exception that it is not BC-99. The picture is taken facing North, and this freeway will soon end. (Hint: on the map it is not shown as a freeway.)


----------



## sonysnob

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> You are 99% right with the exception that it is not BC-99. The picture is taken facing North, and this freeway will soon end. (Hint: on the map it is not shown as a freeway.)


It isn't Knight Street is it?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

sonysnob said:


> It isn't Knight Street is it?


No, it is a British Columbia provincial highway.


----------



## sonysnob

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> No, it is a British Columbia provincial highway.


i know, its 91, it's not marked as a freeway because there are lights at 72 ave.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Sonysnob, it is very close, but still it is not BC-91. (Hint: We started driving off Victoria, Vancouver Island  But it is very close to BC-99 )


----------



## ChrisZwolle

BC-11?


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Highway 17.
Looking northbound at the onramp from Delta Port Way with 34B Ave crossing.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...pn=0.012879,0.028925&layer=c&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=15


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

KIWIKAAS said:


> Highway 17.
> Looking northbound at the onramp from Delta Port Way with 34B Ave crossing.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...pn=0.012879,0.028925&layer=c&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=15


Good job, KIWIKAAS kay: Your turn.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Ok. Give this one a go.
Which road and where?


----------



## Timon91

It looks something like Australia or New-Zealand....


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Is it Pacific Motorway?


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
Yes Alex.
Very good


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Is it between Oxenford and Ormeau? 

Man, I wish I could visit Australia some day...


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
It's hard to pick on Google Earth as this photo was taken when everything was somewhat greener but again very good Alex. Spot on


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Does Pacific Motorway run only in Queensland?


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
There are various sections of motorway on the route between Brisbane and Sydney but go under various titles ie: Sydney-Newcastle freeway. So the answer is yes. The Pacific Motorway only runs in Queensland from Brisbane to the Gold Coast.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

KIWIKAAS, do you want us to guess the location more accurately, or should we call it a win?


----------



## KIWIKAAS

We can definitely call it a win Alex. You already pin-pointed it


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Ok, then I will post something shortly.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ What time is it now in the Evergreen State? Like 4.30 am, quite early Alex


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Chriszwolle said:


> ^^ What time is it now in the Evergreen State? Like 4.30 am, quite early Alex


Yeah... I had to solve the Schrödinger's Equation for a particle in a potential well :lol: So, it took quite a while.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

OK, this one is a very easy one  Sorry for the quality, but I accidentally set a very shallow depth of field.


----------



## Majestic

Doesn't look like a motorway to me :shifty:


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
The title of the thread is ''Guess the Highway''. Do you know what a highway is?

Anyway.
My guess is Northern California, Oregon Coast?

More specifically California 1 or Route 101 north of Eureka?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^
> The title of the thread is ''Guess the Highway''. Do you know what a highway is?
> 
> Anyway.
> My guess is Northern California, Oregon Coast?
> 
> More specifically California 1 or Route 101 north of Eureka?


It's more to the South (the trees are California style and there is not a lot of them), but you nailed it - California Highway 1 just 2-3 km North of Bodega Bay  Good job!


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Indeed I was a bit far north

I think Ive pin pointed it now


----------



## Verso

Next, please!


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Ok. Where is this?


----------



## Majestic

M1/M80 interchange in Melbourne?


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Yes. Very good.

Your turn Majestic


----------



## Majestic

Easy, right? 




:cheers:


----------



## mapman:cz

Na ja 

Berliner Stadtring A100, Teilestrasse in the middle...


----------



## Majestic

Aye!
This abandoned flyover is quite interesting.


----------



## mapman:cz

Can you tell me, where on Earth would you be able to see this stunning skyline while driving on motorway?


----------



## Verso

Chile?


----------



## x-type

Italy


----------



## mapman:cz

x-type said:


> Italy


OK  Exact location and A number?


----------



## Majestic

^^
I guess you're right. Are these Dolomites by the way?


----------



## x-type

mapman:cz said:


> OK  Exact location amd A number?


A23 near Udine


----------



## mapman:cz

x-type said:


> A23 near Udine


Well, yeah, this was fast. And, yes, Dolomites ahead....


----------



## Verso

Verso said:


> Chile?


:doh: It's the famous 10-lane highway by Udine, hehe.


----------



## x-type

i don't have inspiration, you can proceed


----------



## Verso

Ok, where are these roads?


----------



## x-type

ANtarctica i guess


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No correct answers so far.


----------



## mgk920

It's right in front of the main commercial airport in Adis Abeba, Ethiopia.

:colgate:

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes you are right! :banana: 

It is the beltway of Addis Ababa, and the only highway in Ethiopia that is up to western standards i think.


----------



## X236K

No new pic so far?


----------



## pmaciej7

We are waiting for Mike's picture. But if you really want new pictures, here's one exclusively for you.  










Guys, don't answer.


----------



## X236K

I just tried to bid him to post a new one


----------



## pmaciej7

I know . 

Let's wait 'till 6.51 (48 hours) and if Mike doesn't post any picture, others can post or try to guess my picture.


----------



## Ron2K

Nah, we'll just try guess yours.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The side markings looks French.


----------



## ABRob

Chriszwolle said:


> The side markings looks French.


It's the intersection A314xA315 east of Metz.


----------



## pmaciej7

:gaah: You guys know everything.


----------



## ABRob

pmaciej7 said:


> :gaah: You guys know everything.


:rofl:

Someone else can post a new one. I have no idear for a good new one.


----------



## Ron2K

Ooh, pick me!


----------



## pmaciej7

:shocked: Wow, i have no idea, where it is, but this looks great. Double interchange. :eek2:


----------



## X236K

Ron2K said:


> Ooh, pick me!


M4/M7/61, Sydney


----------



## X236K

OK guys, try this one. Should be very very easy...


----------



## Mateusz

England ! but I thave no idea which motorway...


----------



## mgk920

Well, let's try one.










Mike


----------



## X236K

MateoW said:


> England ! but I thave no idea which motorway...


No..


----------



## Ron2K

From the road markings, I would guess Australia or New Zealand.


----------



## X236K

Ron2K said:


> From the road markings, I would guess Australia or New Zealand.


Still wrong... but getting closer!


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Malaysia?


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Hong Kong?


----------



## X236K

KIWIKAAS said:


> Hong Kong?


You got it... but where exactly?


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
I've been looking all over Hong Kong with Google Earth and haven't been able to find it yet.


----------



## X236K

KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^
> I've been looking all over Hong Kong with Google Earth and haven't been able to find it yet.


Try it once again! HK is not so large


----------



## Tom 958

Here it is, on the airport road:

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=22.289692,113.947277&spn=0.005579,0.009785&t=k&z=16

I found mgk920's, too-- it's I-35 in Duluth, Minnesota:

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=46.78819,-92.095041&spn=0.008257,0.019569&t=k&z=15

But I'm not ready to post. Doesn't that drive you up the wall? :bash:

Edit: NVM, here's one:


----------



## Ron2K

I may be very wrong, but I have a sneaky feeling that this may be somewhere in Johannesburg or Pretoria...


----------



## Tom 958

Ron2K said:


> I may be very wrong, but I have a sneaky feeling that this may be somewhere in Johannesburg or Pretoria...


Nope-- it's in the northern and western hemispheres.


----------



## Ron2K

Oh, OK - at first glance, it looked like it was somewhere where people drive on the left, and the image copyrights are the same as what they are for South African images. Looks like they actually do drive on the right in that image when you look at it more closely.

Now I have no clue where this may be. :tongue3:


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Mexico city?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

KIWIKAAS said:


> Mexico city?


That would be my guess too. But i haven't localized it yet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mexico City's interchanges looks much more sophisticated, with flyovers.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

I had no luck either. 
It doen't look European or US/Canada-like


----------



## mgk920

Looks like somewhere in northern Mexico.

Monterrey, NL?

Oh yea, correct on mine. I was hoping for a few SWAGs from the Europeans and Asians in the crowd first, though.

:laugh:

Mike


----------



## Tom 958

mgk920 said:


> Looks like somewhere in northern Mexico.
> 
> Monterrey, NL?


Yes, it's on the north side of Monterrey: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=25.767315,-100.292237&spn=0.00543,0.009785&t=k&z=16

Maybe I shouldn't cave without a specific location, but this one was just too hard. I couldn't even think of any decent clues, and my last submission was a debacle. hno:

I posted about this on mtr a few months ago-- perhaps you saw it... 



> Oh yea, correct on mine. I was hoping for a few SWAGs from the Europeans and Asians in the crowd first, though.
> 
> :laugh:


Yeah, now they know how we Americans feel. 

Just kidding, of course. I think this thread has been reasonably well balanced geographically. That's part of why it's such fun. And I guessed one in Europe and two in Asia. :banana:

Oh, I wasn't even gonna guess, but since you're from Wisconsin it occurred to me that yours might be in Duluth. I wouldn't have expected to find a buried waterfront freeway there, that's for sure.


----------



## mgk920

Tom 958 said:


> Yes, it's on the north side of Monterrey: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=25.767315,-100.292237&spn=0.00543,0.009785&t=k&z=16
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't cave without a specific location, but this one was just too hard. I couldn't even think of any decent clues, and my last submission was a debacle. hno:
> 
> I posted about this on mtr a few months ago-- perhaps you saw it...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, now they know how we Americans feel.
> 
> Just kidding, of course. I think this thread has been reasonably well balanced geographically. That's part of why it's such fun. And I guessed one in Europe and two in Asia. :banana:
> 
> Oh, I wasn't even gonna guess, but since you're from Wisconsin it occurred to me that yours might be in Duluth. I wouldn't have expected to find a buried waterfront freeway there, that's for sure.


Downtown Duluth, MN is built on a fairly steep hillside. The city's downtown main street (Superior St) is several floor levels above the Lake Superior water level and that part of I-35 at the northeast corner of that image where it dips northwest of that main street between those two tunnels (there are a total of four tunnels on I-35 there) is significantly below street level.

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tom 958 said:


> I think this thread has been reasonably well balanced geographically. That's part of why it's such fun. And I guessed one in Europe and two in Asia. :banana:


I always try to show as much different countries as possible. An all-European contest wouldn't be attractive to Americans or Asians, nor an all-Mexican would be attractive for Europeans. 

I already have noticed this subforum has a European majority, so i hope it will keep balanced in the future


----------



## pwalker

deleted


----------



## Tom 958

Chriszwolle said:


> I always try to show as much different countries as possible. An all-European contest wouldn't be attractive to Americans or Asians, nor an all-Mexican would be attractive for Europeans.
> 
> I already have noticed this subforum has a European majority, so i hope it will keep balanced in the future


I didn't really _mean_ to post only Mexican highways. Those photos were ones I'd saved from when I first discovered Google Earth, and when my time came to post, why surf up something else when I already had those?

Anyway, there were three. I've posted two in this thread and one in the Mexican highways thread, so they're all gone now. I promise that the next time I post here it won't be anything from Mexico. :bash:


----------



## Ron2K

OK, no-one's posted anything new, so...


----------



## Protteus

Looks like Australia, somewhere there.


----------



## Tom 958

It's on the east side of Osaka. :banana: 

http://www.google.com/maphp?hl=en&q=&ie=UTF8&ll=34.678182,135.597811&spn=0.009141,0.019569&t=k&z=15

Clues: left side driving, toll booth, mostly-elevated roadways. 

This isn't in Mexico... Photos taken from an excellent thread on this site.


----------



## nname

Lima, Peru

Original thread here... Google image for first 2 photos here


----------



## Tom 958

nname said:


> Lima, Peru
> 
> Original thread here... Google image for first 2 photos here


Correct-- way to go! Your turn...


----------



## Ron2K

Once again, I'm posting something due to no-one else doing it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Port Elizabeth, South Africa


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next one:


----------



## Ron2K

Damn, you guys are good - I'll find one to stump you guys yet... :lol:

Specifically, it was the N2/M4 interchange.

Chris, I'm sure that I've seen your one somewhere before... but I can't remember where.


----------



## Verso

Nothing from Europe lately. :no:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you guess this one, you can post one from Europe


----------



## Verso

^ Yeah, that's the vicious circle.


----------



## Ron2K

OK, guessing time.

It looks like a left-hand drive location - Australia, maybe?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No, that's not correct. It's a capital though.


----------



## x-type

Ciudad de Mexico?


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Ron2K said:


> OK, guessing time.
> 
> It looks like a left-hand drive location - Australia, maybe?


Ron. I suggest you take a look at Australia and New Zealand.
They look nothing like that pic. The Hong Kong motorway markings which you said look like Australia or New Zealand also look nothing like Australia or New Zealand markings.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

x-type said:


> Ciudad de Mexico?


Nope.


----------



## Tom 958

Tarabulus (formerly Tripoli), Libya.

http://www.google.com/maphp?hl=en&q=&ie=UTF8&ll=32.85623,13.16853&spn=0.009337,0.019569&t=k&z=15

That wasn't easy. I must have searched thirty cities. Saw lots of cool stuff, too.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Excellent  Now post a European one to please Verso


----------



## Tom 958

Chriszwolle said:


> Excellent  Now post a European one to please Verso


OK, one from Europe, coming right up:


----------



## Verso

^^ Oh boy, where's that? 

I think it could be Madrid, or Spain at least.


----------



## Tom 958

Verso said:


> ^^ Oh boy, where's that?
> 
> I think it could be Madrid, or Spain at least.


It's definitely impressive enough to be Spanish, but it's too early to confirm or deny your guess...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

O-3 Istanbul.

One little tip: PNG is very slow, and JPG doesn't harm these pics


----------



## x-type

yeah, it's Istanbul. it was easy.


----------



## Verso

Chriszwolle said:


> One little tip: PNG is very slow, and JPG doesn't harm these pics


How to convert it? I've forgotten.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Save as...


----------



## Verso

^ Shrani kot ...  Thanks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ah right, i have to post one


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Easy one i suppose:


----------



## ABRob

Washington D. C. with Washington Monument in the background


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope!


----------



## Majestic

Avenida 9 de Julio, Buenos Aires.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Very good!


----------



## Majestic

*M'kay. Check this out.*


----------



## Timon91

Rough guess: Cuba?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Caracas, Venezuela


----------



## Majestic

Chriszwolle said:


> Caracas, Venezuela


Aye!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next one:


----------



## Verso

I suck in this game.  :lol:


----------



## PLH

^^ Somewhere in Spain?


----------



## PLH

^^ Interchange of A3(auto Estrada porto valenca) and A41 near Sao Pedro fins(or Porto) in Portugal


----------



## PLH

So now my turn:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Here's a ground pic of it


----------



## ABRob

Interchange Munich-South 
"Kreuz München-Süd" 
A8-A99-A995


----------



## PLH

^^ Correct  Your turn


----------



## ABRob

OK.
What's the name of this tunnel:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Gran Sasso?


----------



## ABRob

Chriszwolle said:


> Gran Sasso?


Yep! kay:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next one, where can we find this view of this interchange?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Too hard? It is the interchange of two Interstate Highways near a major city


----------



## Tom 958

Chriszwolle said:


> Too hard? It is the interchange of two Interstate Highways near a major city


_Almost_ too hard: I-87, I-287 and NJ 17,
http://www.google.com/maphp?hl=en&q=&ie=UTF8&ll=41.111563,-74.16398&spn=0.016361,0.039139&t=k&z=14

Very frustrating-- it looked so familiar, but it took a while to place it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Excellent.


----------



## mgk920

Chriszwolle said:


> Next one, where can we find this view of this interchange?


Interesting in the New York-New Jersey state line is right at the big green overhead sign by that first bridge. The image is looking southwestward down I-287 from New York (that's I-87/NYS Thruway in the foreground). NJ 17 diverges at that left exit on I-287.

Mike


----------



## arriaca

...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tom 958 said:


> _Almost_ too hard: I-87, I-287 and NJ 17,
> http://www.google.com/maphp?hl=en&q=&ie=UTF8&ll=41.111563,-74.16398&spn=0.016361,0.039139&t=k&z=14
> 
> Very frustrating-- it looked so familiar, but it took a while to place it.


You're next


----------



## Tom 958

Chriszwolle said:


> You're next


I know-- I'm having mental block.

Too easy-- here's an untotso interchange from the untotso interchange capital of the world:









(File is a JPEG, but it uploaded as .png. Sorry)


----------



## mgk920

North Carolina?

Mike


----------



## Tom 958

mgk920 said:


> North Carolina?
> 
> Mike


Aw, c'mon, can't you be a little more specific on such a throwaway?

NVM, it's I-40 at I-840 and Green I-40 in Greensboro, NC, one of three untotso interchanges on the new sections of I-40 and I-85. There's another untotso on I-40 in Raleigh, too.

Your turn...


----------



## mgk920

Tom 958 said:


> Aw, c'mon, can't you be a little more specific on such a throwaway?
> 
> NVM, it's I-40 at I-840 and Green I-40 in Greensboro, NC, one of three untotso interchanges on the new sections of I-40 and I-85. There's another untotso on I-40 in Raleigh, too.
> 
> Your turn...


I posted a 'new section of interstate' item on that one a couple of months ago. :yes:

I'll put one up in the next day or two.

Mike


----------



## Timon91

No new pics?


----------



## Verso

^^ Man, did you just wake up? 


Timon Kruijk said:


> Romania, Croatia, Hungary, Poland?





Verso said:


> ^^ What's that? Listing all of them at once?  Let's say it is one of them.






Kese said:


> It is not Hungary, for sure. Poland?


You know your country well enough. It isn't Poland. 

The picture again:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think it's a border crossing.


----------



## Kese

If Hungary qualifies for eastern europe we do have 8 lane stuff, but that is urban. Ok, it is narrow enough now, so I go for Croatia.


----------



## Verso

Would you believe me, if I told you it's the Ljubljana-Zagreb highway?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I was thinking about that motorway. Near Bregana. The webcams are now dark because it's night, so i couldn't check right away.


----------



## Kese

Verso said:


> Would you believe me, if I told you it's the Ljubljana-Zagreb highway?


Yes. :lol:


----------



## Verso

Kese said:


> Yes. :lol:


I smell sarcasm.  :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I found this pic of the Croatian E70


----------



## Verso

http://rkg.gov.si/GERK/viewer.jsp

Ok, now you can check it out.


----------



## Verso

Ready for another query? :lol:


----------



## brisavoine

Here is another road, to reawake this thread. Can anyone guess where it is?


----------



## mgk920

Spain, Portugal, Italy?

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Southern France? Near the Pyrenees or something?


----------



## Verso

Which countries use such markings on narrow roads? France?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ the Netherlands. However, i think it's clear that pic is not taken in the Netherlands


----------



## Verso

^ Yeah, I couldn't afford saying Netherlands.


----------



## Jeroen669

Norway also use these markings. But the picture just looks a bit too warm for that...



Chriszwolle said:


> ^^ the Netherlands. However, i think it's clear that pic is not taken in the Netherlands


The posbank?   Unfortunately the hills aren't that high there, though.


----------



## Morsue

This is the road to Mordor.


----------



## brisavoine

mgk920 said:


> Spain, Portugal, Italy?


No, no, no.


Chriszwolle said:


> Southern France? Near the Pyrenees or something?


Nope.


Chriszwolle said:


> i think it's clear that pic is not taken in the Netherlands


Correct. No tulip fields, no windmills and no blondish girls with clogs in sight. 


Morsue said:


> This is the road to Mordor.


Could be.


----------



## Svartmetall

Is it the South Island of New Zealand?


----------



## brisavoine

Svartmetall said:


> Is it the South Island of New Zealand?


Ah, sorry, must have been my alluding to Mordor. But no, it's not New Zealand.

I just like the eerie and wild yet neat and human aspect of this countryside.


----------



## Verso

Reposting..










Andorra?


----------



## Svartmetall

brisavoine said:


> Ah, sorry, must have been my alluding to Mordor. But no, it's not New Zealand.
> 
> I just like the eerie and wild yet neat and human aspect of this countryside.


Actually, it does look a lot like NZ and we use white markings on our road similar to that.


----------



## brisavoine

Verso said:


> Andorra?


Nope.


Svartmetall said:


> we use white markings on our road similar to that.


You do? But you drive on the left, whereas in the picture I posted they drive on the right.


----------



## Verso

Argentina maybe?


----------



## Qaabus

It's Sweden.


----------



## brisavoine

Neither Argentina nor Sweden, but I kind of understand why Verso said Argentina. It reminds me Argentina too.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Southern Italy?


----------



## Verso

brisavoine said:


> mgk920 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spain, Portugal, Italy?
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no.
Click to expand...

^^

Canada perhaps?


----------



## Mateusz

Brasil... ok, ok maybe somewhere in USA


----------



## mgk920

MateoW said:


> Brasil... ok, ok maybe somewhere in USA


Not the USA, a road like that here would have no paint at all on it. Also, that style of line is not used in the USA.

Mike


----------



## brisavoine

Chriszwolle said:


> Southern Italy?


No.


Verso said:


> Canada perhaps?


No./Non.


MateoW said:


> Brasil...


Não.


mgk920 said:


> Not the USA, a road like that here would have no paint at all on it. Also, that style of line is not used in the USA.
> 
> Mike


Good guess.


----------



## aswnl

Switzerland, perhaps ?


----------



## Nikom

Portugal? maybe in Alentejo...


----------



## brisavoine

Neither Portugal nor Switzerland.


----------



## Verso

It becomes interesting. Iceland?


----------



## wyqtor

Chile?


----------



## pmaciej7

Was this picture photoshoped or is it natural?


----------



## brisavoine

Verso said:


> Iceland?


No.


wyqtor said:


> Chile?


No.


pmaciej7 said:


> Was this picture photoshoped or is it natural?


Natural.


----------



## Verso

Is it an independent country, and is it small? Oh, I'm also very interested, whether it's an island.


----------



## brisavoine

No.


----------



## Mateusz

Etiopia


----------



## seawastate

Malaysia?

Indonesia?

Philippines?


----------



## Piotrek_409

Madagascar?


----------



## Muttie

Wait a second, ITS CORSICA!


----------



## brisavoine

MateoW said:


> Etiopia


No.


seawastate said:


> Malaysia?
> 
> Indonesia?
> 
> Philippines?


No.

No.

No.


Piotrek_409 said:


> Madagascar?


Already asked.


Muttie said:


> Wait a second, ITS CORSICA!


Better guess, but no.


----------



## brisavoine

The prize for the winner now amounts to 9,000 euros.


----------



## Ron2K

OK, Corsica was a good guess... how about Sardinia then?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mallorca?


----------



## brisavoine

Ron2K said:


> how about Sardinia then?


No.


Chriszwolle said:


> Mallorca?


No.


----------



## Piotrek_409

Kosovo?

Montenegro?

Macedonia?


----------



## x-type

Malta?


----------



## brisavoine

Piotrek_409 said:


> Kosovo?
> 
> Montenegro?
> 
> Macedonia?


No.

No.

No.


x-type said:


> Malta?


No.


----------



## Jeroen669

Is it even on earth? :lol:


----------



## Piotrek_409

palestine

israel

turkish cyprus

lebanon

tunisia


or...

maybe human colony on mars in 2074? :nuts:


----------



## Zibou

What about the _Isola d'Elba_ ? Although I doubt it, since I don't think there are broken side lines on Italian roads...


----------



## PLH

^^ No, it can't be Elba 

------

my guess is Photoshop


----------



## Muttie

Canary Islands.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mauritius?


----------



## aswnl

I guess some French overseas territory.
But if you don't come with some better hints, I quit.


----------



## Qwert

brisavoine said:


> Reposting the mystery road. We've now reached 10,000 euros.


It's Atlantis.










Or maybe Lemuria.:lol:


----------



## Verso

It must be a small island we rarely think of.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Madeira?


----------



## wyqtor

It seems to be a road connecting 2 DHARMA stations on The Island of Lost! 

What about South Korea?


----------



## aswnl

It looks so European...

In Europe the only states left I can imagine the picture was taken are:
- Sweden (E14 Östersund - Trondheim ?)
- Croatia
- Slovenia


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

The grass is all burnt out. The landscape looks 100% Californian, but the road marking is not. I guess it would be a good idea to filter out all those countries that don't use broken line on the edge of the road.


----------



## Verso

aswnl said:


> It looks so European...
> 
> In Europe the only states left I can imagine the picture was taken are:
> - Sweden (E14 Östersund - Trondheim ?)
> - Croatia
> - Slovenia


I think we've eliminated all three of them. But tell me where in Slovenia such burnt grass could be; Slovenia is much greener, we have more rain than notorious UK.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

aswnl said:


> It looks so European...
> 
> In Europe the only states left I can imagine the picture was taken are:
> - Sweden (E14 Östersund - Trondheim ?)
> - Croatia
> - Slovenia


As Verso has already stated, all are ruled out, and it is certainly not the E14.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Kosovo or Montenegro?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tunesia?


----------



## icosium

can we have update like country already posted thanks 
reach 10 ooo  hope reach 1 000 000 $$ :lol:





brisavoine said:


> Reposting the mystery road. We've now reached 10,000 euros.


----------



## icosium

i posted slovenia before 



Verso said:


> I think we've eliminated all three of them. But tell me where in Slovenia such burnt grass could be; Slovenia is much greener, we have more rain than notorious UK.


----------



## Verso

^ And you failed.


----------



## Piotrek_409

has anybody already mentioned Faroe Islands?


I found these picture on google
- similar lines
- width of the road
- and also pay attetntion to those pastures; in polish faroe islands mean wyspy owcze - sheep island














 it's for sure no


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

I don't think you will find a lot of dry grass there - ever! (and I think it already has been mentioned several times)


----------



## AmiDelf

Iceland maybe?


----------



## wyqtor

AmiDelf said:


> Iceland maybe?


We already mentioned it, but no.


----------



## Piotrek_409

I would try some french territories then (but anyway those are parts of France :nuts

- French Polynesia

- Clipperton Islands

- Walus and Futuna

- New Caledonia

- Saint Martin and Saint Barthelemy

- Saint Pierre and Miquelon

- Mayotte

- French Southern and Antarcitic Islands?


----------



## Timon91

I already mentioned the Faeroer Islands, and this was of course wrong. What about Ecuador, or did somebody else already mention this too?


----------



## kokpit

The landscape looks like in Falkland Islands 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Upland.jpg


----------



## Piotrek_409

maliwnas/ falkland islands were already mentioned

maybe these
Republic of Cape Verde ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cape_Verde


----------



## brisavoine

Good said:


> USA? Australia? Brazil? Urugay?


No.


Verso said:


> France, which we've already eliminated


Only southern France was eliminated.


Piotrek_409 said:


> Padania ?


No.


kokpit said:


> Malvinas?
> 
> Tasmania?


No.


Tom 958 said:


> It's in California, not too far from Hollywood. It's a set for movies that need a road that looks like it's in a foreign country.


Good one, but no.


Chriszwolle said:


> Madeira?


No.


wyqtor said:


> What about South Korea?


No.


aswnl said:


> In Europe the only states left I can imagine the picture was taken are:
> - Sweden (E14 Östersund - Trondheim ?)
> - Croatia
> - Slovenia


No.


Alex Von Königsberg said:


> The landscape looks 100% Californian, but the road marking is not.


There is some good guessing here. There are indeed some similarities with California.


Chriszwolle said:


> Kosovo or Montenegro?


No.


Chriszwolle said:


> Tunesia?


No.


Timon Kruijk said:


> What about Ecuador


No.


kokpit said:


> The landscape looks like in Falkland Islands
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Upland.jpg


But it's not the Falklands.



Piotrek_409 said:


> maybe these
> Republic of Cape Verde ?


No.

@everybody: I don't answer lists of places. Just propose one or two places in your messages.


----------



## Piotrek_409

Mayotte?

Saint Pierre and Miquelon?


----------



## kokpit

New Caledonia?


----------



## Des

It's definately a French road, not sure where exactly it's from though. Most islands are a bit to small and not smooth enough for such an image. Is it simply in France?


----------



## Verso

After having looked at GE I doubt it's St. Pierre & Miquelon.


----------



## x-type

Wallis & Futuna?


----------



## ManRegio

brisavoine said:


> No.
> 
> Only southern France was eliminated.
> 
> There is some good guessing here. There are indeed some similarities with California.
> 
> @everybody: I don't answer lists of places. Just propose one or two places in your messages.


So, The place, or the weather is similar to California, that brings to my mind only three places. That road must be in Central or Northern France, Central Chile or Baja California in Mexico. But the road is not Mexican. So it must be on *Central or Northern France or Central Chile. *.
That place can not be on the Tropics, it must be around the 40°N or 40°S.


----------



## Des

How about Bretagne or central france?


----------



## x-type

why are we guessing parts of country? is it France at all?


----------



## kokpit

brisavoine said:


> Only southern France was eliminated.


So, France?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Vosges? Massif Central?


----------



## ManRegio

I agree, if only southern France is eliminated, so then, the road is in France isn't it???


----------



## Verso

Jura?


----------



## aswnl

Q:
Southern France? Near the Pyrenees or something?
A:
Nope. 

_Mountains can only be found in the southern part of the French mainland, so everybody eliminated mainland France._

Q:
Maybe it's on one the overseas French islands? Réunion perhaps?
A:
Réunion perhaps? No.
_(First part of the question unanswered.)_

Q:
My best shot would be Reunion or some other French overseas Department. 
A:
_unanswered_

ElviS77 had eliminated France in what was called a “deductive reasoning“.
No further comment on the elimination, so from this moment on everybode assumed this list.
_(A bit childish not to mention anything about France being on this elimination-list while at the same moment giving the idea ElviS77 did good work, just for my two cents)_

Q:
Wait a second, ITS CORSICA!
A:
Better guess, but no.

Q:
I guess some French overseas territory. 
A:
_(unanswered)_

Q:
I hope it's none of the French overseas territories, as they are all considered parts of France, which we've already eliminated, even New Caledonia. 
A: 
“France, which we've already eliminated” - Only southern France was eliminated.

Q:
I would try some french territories then (but anyway those are parts of France)
A:
_unanswered_


Well, I'm out of this.
This kind of answering is very annoying. :hm:


----------



## Piotrek_409

notice taht brisavoine is active rather on french forums so it's very probable it is one of french overseas collectivities (not departments casues those are considered part of France)...

so maybe:

- French Polynesia

or

- Saint Berthelemy ?


----------



## ElviS77

aswnl said:


> Q:
> Southern France? Near the Pyrenees or something?
> A:
> Nope.
> 
> _Mountains can only be found in the southern part of the French mainland, so everybody eliminated mainland France._
> 
> Q:
> Maybe it's on one the overseas French islands? Réunion perhaps?
> A:
> Réunion perhaps? No.
> _(First part of the question unanswered.)_
> 
> Q:
> My best shot would be Reunion or some other French overseas Department.
> A:
> _unanswered_
> 
> ElviS77 had eliminated France in what was called a “deductive reasoning“.
> No further comment on the elimination, so from this moment on everybode assumed this list.
> _(A bit childish not to mention anything about France being on this elimination-list while at the same moment giving the idea ElviS77 did good work, just for my two cents)_
> 
> Q:
> Wait a second, ITS CORSICA!
> A:
> Better guess, but no.
> 
> Q:
> I guess some French overseas territory.
> A:
> _(unanswered)_
> 
> Q:
> I hope it's none of the French overseas territories, as they are all considered parts of France, which we've already eliminated, even New Caledonia.
> A:
> “France, which we've already eliminated” - Only southern France was eliminated.
> 
> Q:
> I would try some french territories then (but anyway those are parts of France)
> A:
> _unanswered_
> 
> 
> Well, I'm out of this.
> This kind of answering is very annoying. :hm:


Two things... First, I only reposted the list someone else had made, not bothering to check whether all of all countries had been excluded. Second, as long as this is a "guess the country", not "guess the bleeding zip code", game, a decent hint would have been to suggest a revisit of the "not" list. Or simply concede defeat the first time someone mentioned France... if France indeed was correct?


----------



## Verso

France has no colonies, everything is part of France.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
A colony is by definition part of the mother country. France has plenty of colonies. A colony ceases to be a colony when it becomes independant. ie: India is a former colony of the UK

Anyway. It looks like mainland France to me. Oviously not southern France though


----------



## brisavoine

And the winner is...









Kokpit

:dance:

The mystery road was indeed in New Caledonia. I don't have the exact location, but from the look of it it's the dry western coast of New Caledonia, where white settlers (the "broussards") raise cattle.

I thought many people would have recognized the typical French road markings and French electricity poles earlier...

@ElviS77: This game is about guessing a road, so it seems logical for the person who posts the picture to answer proposals of places (one or two places per message, not lists) and not to comment on elimination lists. Elimination lists are the responsability of those who make them. It's not complicated for each person to read the thread and see which country or region has been eliminated, and which hasn't.


----------



## Verso

KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^
> A colony is by definition part of the mother country. France has plenty of colonies. A colony ceases to be a colony when it becomes independant. ie: India is a former colony of the UK





> France had colonial possessions, in various forms, from the beginning of the 17th century until the 1960s.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_colonial_empire


----------



## Verso

I thought I'd already mentioned New Caledonia.


----------



## brisavoine

^^In a list darling, so it doesn't count. Otherwise anyone could come with a list of the 250 independent countries and dependent territories of the world, and it would be easy to guess any picture. 

EDIT: actually it was Piotrek_409 who had proposed it in a list. You did not propose it, you simply assumed it was eliminated due to the wrong elimination list.

PS: I suspect some people make erroneous elimination lists to confuse other people and win the prize for themselves.


----------



## kokpit

brisavoine said:


> And the winner is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kokpit
> 
> :dance:
> 
> The mystery road was indeed in New Caledonia. I don't have the exact location, but from the look of it it's the dry western coast of New Caledonia, where white settlers (the "broussards") raise cattle.


:tyty:
Wow, this is the greatest day in my life, I'm deeply touched... 
Now where are my prize money?


----------



## kokpit

BTW what is the source of the picture?


----------



## brisavoine

kokpit said:


> Now where are my prize money?


Cash or check?


kokpit said:


> BTW what is the source of the picture?


----------



## brisavoine

For pictures of New Caledonia you can check this great website: http://www.photos-nouvelle-caledonie.com/main.php


----------



## ElviS77

brisavoine said:


> And the winner is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kokpit
> 
> :dance:
> 
> The mystery road was indeed in New Caledonia. I don't have the exact location, but from the look of it it's the dry western coast of New Caledonia, where white settlers (the "broussards") raise cattle.
> 
> I thought many people would have recognized the typical French road markings and French electricity poles earlier...
> 
> @ElviS77: This game is about guessing a road, so it seems logical for the person who posts the picture to answer proposals of places (one or two places per message, not lists) and not to comment on elimination lists. Elimination lists are the responsability of those who make them. It's not complicated for each person to read the thread and see which country or region has been eliminated, and which hasn't.


If you want to annoy as many people as possible, please feel free to do so. I do not dispute the fact that the lists are the responsibility of those making them, but when the number of wrong guesses approaches 50, I don't think all that many people can be bothered to read every single post. I sure as hell can't, and since this isn't a competition of any importance, but something supposedly funny, I stand by my suggested hint guidelines. But it is entirely up to the one providing the mystery road, of course...


----------



## Mateusz

You turn kokpit then


----------



## kokpit

New Caledonia is amazing http://www.patricemorin.com/rubrique.php3?id_rubrique=2
however I still haven't foind the pic, it would be interesting to find the exact place...


----------



## kokpit

brisavoine said:


> Cash or check?


I prefer check, paying in cash would be quite difficult considering I live in Prague...


----------



## brisavoine

Here's another mystery road. Let's see if you can guess faster this time (only one or two proposals per message, no lists).


----------



## Verso

brisavoine said:


> Here's another mystery road.


You gotta learn some rules, honey. :cheers:


----------



## Treasure

south africa? for the first mystery road


----------



## samba_man

Fiji ? Domenican Rep ?


----------



## keber

Pretty small island, that's for sure.


----------



## brisavoine

Treasure said:


> south africa?


No.


samba_man said:


> Fiji ? Domenican Rep ?


No. No.


Verso said:


> You gotta learn some rules, honey. :cheers:


Are we on honey terms already?


----------



## icosium

kenya


----------



## Mateusz

Well, now is Kokpit's turn to post the picture


----------



## ManRegio

It seems to be a tropical climate. So I think is Haiti??


----------



## Verso

ABRob said:


> A16 Transjurane
> EDIT: exit Glovelier and Tunnel du Mont Russelin (3572m)


Excellent! :cheers: To be honest, I didn't know where exactly this was, just that it was A16, but looking at GE, I see you're right, although the picture there is ancient. But tell me sth: last time I drove there, this tunnel had just one tube (at least functional), but on the pic I see two tubes. Is the left tube there just for the exit from the motorway and appears only shortly before the exit of the tunnel, or?


----------



## ABRob

Verso said:


> But tell me sth: last time I drove there, this tunnel had just one tube (at least functional), but on the pic I see two tubes. Is the left tube there just for the exit from the motorway and appears only shortly before the exit of the tunnel, or?


it is only the portal, that is already build for 2 tubes. As far as I know, it's a very long term plan to build the second tube.
















(by) Frits_NL


----------



## ABRob

OK - new one for all the experts:


----------



## Mateusz

Germany :cheers: Hmmm... maybe A1 or A31 hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A1 bei Lübeck? Travemünde etc.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Good lord.
My guess is some where around Hamburg. Autobahn 7?


----------



## aswnl

Chriszwolle said:


> A1 bei Lübeck?


Also my thought.
A1 near Elisabethstrasse; to the right A226.


----------



## ABRob

aswnl said:


> Also my thought.
> A1 near Elisabethstrasse; to the right A226.


Elisabethstrasse? Yes.. there is a Elisabethstraße next to it...
Funny - you know where it is, but you didn't mention the name of the interchange... 
But A1 - A226 is correct:


----------



## Verso

ABRob said:


> it is only the portal, that is already build for 2 tubes. As far as I know, it's a very long term plan to build the second tube.


I see. Well, that motorway has a small AADT, so the tunnels probably won't be twinned for a while.

As for the new query, my guess is the same as that of KIWIKAAS, but to differ, I'll say A1.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

AD Bad Schwartau off the top of my head.


----------



## aswnl

OK, I have one too.

Where has this picture been taken?


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Holland
A16?


----------



## aswnl

Yes, it's in the Netherlands.
However the A16 is wrong.


----------



## PLH

^^ A12 by Ede?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

To be frank, I have no idea, never seen this pic before. The A12 near Ede doesn't have that many lanes.


----------



## Qaabus

Amsterdam North under the new metro line?


----------



## aswnl

No, not the A12 and not the s116...


----------



## KIWIKAAS

The A4?


----------



## aswnl

No, not the A4.

I'll give a hint:
Watch the road-markings in yellow and white.


----------



## x-type

A73?


----------



## PLH

^^ I've edited my post several times but let's say we found it at the same time so maybe You'll post sth now and I later, OK?


----------



## PLH

del


----------



## Ron2K

Well, Photobucket _still_ won't load, so you post one.


----------



## PLH




----------



## Verso

How about we first guess the Russian road? Piotrek_409 should answer more often.


----------



## PLH

^^ Ah, I forgot that one... 

Yeah, guess that one first, the person who will gues both pics will win 2 chances to post his pic


----------



## Piotrek_409

Verso said:


> How about we first guess the Russian road? Piotrek_409 should answer more often.


there are no so many russian republics, but there was no good guess so far hno:

try again...


----------



## Timon91

Altai? Ingushetia?


----------



## Verso

Tuva (M54)? If not, then Sakha (Yakutia) and M56 (Lena Highway), but I doubt. :rofl:


----------



## Piotrek_409

Timon Kruijk said:


> Altai? Ingushetia?


Altaj :banana::banana::banana:

yeah that's it (in background you can see some mountains so I thought it would be really easy)

that's the main highway Novosibirsk-Biysk-Tashnta 

on the picture there are suburbs of Gorno - Altajsk - the republic capital


----------



## PLH

^^ So now Timon try to guess mine pic


----------



## Mateusz

PLH said:


>


Poland, A4, somewhere near Katowice ?


----------



## PLH

^^ No...


----------



## Verso

Piotrek_409 said:


> Altaj :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> yeah that's it (in background you can see some mountains so I thought it would be really easy)


You call that mountains?  Damn, I listed all other republics. :lol:

As for the current: Poland?


----------



## PLH

Verso said:


> As for the current: Poland?


Yes... Where?


----------



## aswnl

A2, Poznan-Lubon


----------



## Mateusz

Damn ! I forgot that there is no such tunnel on A4...


----------



## aswnl

Does anyone know where this 10 metres of freeway can be found ?










_(No, it's not in the Netherlands)_


----------



## ABRob

aswnl said:


> Does anyone know where this 10 metres of freeway can be found ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(No, it's not in the Netherlands)_


Isn't that this art in Austria north of Vienna!?


----------



## Timon91

Why are we all posting pics at the same time without giving others time to guess and give hints? 
btw, since I guessed Piotrek's, it's my turn actually


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Would that be Lake Mead in the background?
Lakeshore Drive SR166 Nevada?


----------



## TataMuminka

Most probably.

WOW. Just WOW.


----------



## Tom 958

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yes it is
> 
> It's actually over 20 miles of downtown, even outside the Perimeter (outer beltway). Atlanta has grown quite a bit in this direction and this road has enough capacity to handle additional growth.


Here's a photo from ground level:









I posted it here, but I can't find the thread. I keep getting...



> This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between searches. Please try again in 139 seconds.


EDIT: Here it is, FWIW: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19078539&postcount=916


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ probably some problems with the server synchronization.. let me check.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Oh yeah, I thought you meant posting... looked too fast.

Try Google search, the SSC search doesn't work. Anyway, Jan ordered three big new servers


----------



## christos-greece

Tom 958 said:


> Here's a photo from ground level:


12-lanes motorway! Amazing!


----------



## Ban.BL

almost always american motorways


----------



## Verso

Ban.BL said:


> almost always american motorways


It's a vicious circle. An American motorway is usually guessed by an American, who usually continues with another American motorway. When it finally gets to a European motorway (f.e.), it's the same story, and European motorways don't stop. :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Europe is still overrepresented on this forum...


----------



## Alle

Part of it probably due to that Europe has over twice the population of NA.

That motorway sure does have many lanes, are the outer ones a separate motorway or is there for entry/exit purposes? Does it make a big capacity difference to have those extra lanes instead of just singular exit and entry ramps?


----------



## Guest

Big time. The express (inner) lanes are normally much faster in rush hour because you lose a lot of cars from that series of exits to the local lanes.


----------



## Guest

There haven't been many pictures recently, so here's one to keep the main point of the thread going.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is that the new north-south motorway in Israel?


----------



## Guest

You mean Route 6? No, but close.


----------



## christos-greece

Its a Israeli motorway for sure!
Its near Jerusalem?


----------



## Guest

Nope.


----------



## Majestic

Route 431?


----------



## The Knowledgeable

The road markings in the exit lanes are quite unusual. I sure hope they aren't going to leave it like that.


----------



## Guest

@Majestic: Correct! I think that that portion is not opened yet, but is supposed to open in a few days.


----------



## rosn19

can you all guess where this one is?


----------



## Robosteve

Verso said:


> Sydney?


Obviously. :lol:

Name of the highway? 



deranged said:


> M2 at Macquarie Park?


No, but it's not very far from there.


----------



## deranged

Gore Hill Fwy at the eastern end of the Lane Cove Tunnel?

(If that's also incorrect, I'll have to look up the Sydway...)


----------



## Robosteve

deranged said:


> Gore Hill Fwy at the eastern end of the Lane Cove Tunnel?
> 
> (If that's also incorrect, I'll have to look up the Sydway...)


No, but you're getting closer.

Time for a hint yet?


----------



## deranged

One more guess - M2 at the western end of the Lane Cove Tunnel?

(I've never been on the M2, though I suppose with my poor guessing that it's obvious... )


----------



## Robosteve

deranged said:


> One more guess - M2 at the western end of the Lane Cove Tunnel?
> 
> (I've never been on the M2, though I suppose with my poor guessing that it's obvious... )


No, that's not correct, and it is obvious, as the M2 has no more than three lanes per direction at any point (well, except at the tolls).

A hint, then: this is the only freeway in Sydney to feature a reversible carriageway (the direction of travel changes depending on the time of day).


----------



## deranged

Robosteve said:


> the M2 has no more than three lanes per direction at any point (well, except at the tolls).


Yes, I thought that since it was near an interchange, not all of the lanes were though lanes.



Robosteve said:


> A hint, then: this is the only freeway in Sydney to feature a reversible carriageway (the direction of travel changes depending on the time of day).


From memory: Warringah Fwy between North Sydney and Crows Nest...
From Sydway: Cammeray - between Miller St and Ernest St, heading south?


----------



## Robosteve

deranged said:


> From memory: Warringah Fwy between North Sydney and Crows Nest...
> From Sydway: Cammeray - between Miller St and Ernest St, heading south?


Precisely.


----------



## bialterminal

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Very nice thread guys


Superb utilization of space. 

1) Where is this interchange located? Which city? How can I find it on google earth?

2) I see only an off-ramp into the parking lot, where is the on-ramp to get onto the freeway from the parking lot?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's the southern terminus of E75 (A1) in Athens, Greece.


----------



## Mateusz

My guess is Athens 


I saw this picture before somewhere


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That road complex its in Pireaus city limits (Athens). The bridge, down right of the photo its Kifissos avenue/motorway to Lamia


----------



## transport21

Heres an easy one to start from me:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Portugal?


----------



## transport21

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Portugal?


Nope further north!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M1 Drogheda Bypass. Boyne Bridge. (Ireland)


----------



## transport21

ChrisZwolle said:


> M1 Drogheda Bypass. Boyne Bridge. (Ireland)


Yep! I'll try and upload some harder ones soon.


----------



## bogdymol

Why isn't anyone posting anything? Have you guessed all the highways in the world? :lol:


----------



## snowman159

^^
Feel free to post something yourself. 


Here's one:


----------



## bogdymol

Pan-American Highway? Somewhere in South America?


----------



## snowman159

no to both


----------



## x-type

France A40?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Brenner Autobahn


----------



## bogdymol

@ChrisZwolle: I think you forgot this: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18233873&postcount=456 :lol:


----------



## seem

ChrisZwolle said:


> Brenner Autobahn


heh, Chris :lol:

1 point/ punkt 


^^ :_D


bogdymol said:


> @ChrisZwolle: I think you forgot this: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpo...&postcount=456 :lol:


----------



## hofburg

actually, seem forgot to delete the file name.  now pic isn't showing anymore.


----------



## snowman159

Maybe we could agree that the each winner posts a new one?

That way Chris can only participate every second picture. 

For the time being we could guess hofburg's avatar: A1 in Slovenia?


----------



## hofburg

haha 

Bravo, you're right, A1 leading to the coast.


----------



## seem

Well, move on another


----------



## bogdymol

A2 in Slovenia?


----------



## x-type

no, that's Slovakia probably (or CZ). i don't know if there is some part of D1 built in half profile, or is it some R road.


----------



## bogdymol

Maybe. I think that in SK there is half profile D1 somewhere in the north, close to Poprad.


----------



## Vallex

local roads in Slovakia?


----------



## bogdymol

It looks too good to be just a local road.


----------



## snowman159

and it looks as if the other half is either planned or under construction


----------



## Qwert

x-type said:


> no, that's Slovakia probably (or CZ). i don't know if there is some part of D1 built in half profile, or is it some R road.


:rofl:
Where in CZ there are at least similar mountains?



bogdymol said:


> Maybe. I think that in SK there is half profile D1 somewhere in the north, close to Poprad.


It's D1 between Poprad and Jánovce. It's photo from summer 2009 when the motorway was U/C and only one half was in use. Now it's normal 2x2 motorway. The only 2x1 section of D1 is couple of kilometres eastwards - tunnel Branisko.


----------



## x-type

Qwert said:


> :rofl:
> Where in CZ there are at least similar mountains?


Krkonoše around Sněžka. it is not neccessary for mountain to be over 2000 m to look like that.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've been in the Krkonoše (Liberec + Vrchlabi + Špindlerův Mlýn), but it doesn't look that spectacular.


----------



## Qwert

x-type said:


> Krkonoše around Sněžka. it is not neccessary for mountain to be over 2000 m to look like that.


Maybe from the picture above it's not apparent, but difference is quite big. In this geographical latitude it's necessary for mountains to be more than 2,000 metres tall to look like that. Tatras were (like e.g. Alps) shaped by glaciers. In the last ice age there were some small glaciers also in Krkonoše, but not comparable to those in Tatras.


----------



## Vallex

bogdymol said:


> It looks too good to be just a local road.


I mean national roads


----------



## snowman159

ok, here's a tough one to crack:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Seoul beltway?


----------



## Vallex

cape town? (N7)


----------



## snowman159

ChrisZwolle said:


> Seoul beltway?


Seoul is very good, but it's not the beltway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's the DMZ Freeway. 










The city in the distance is Ilsan boomtown, one of those huge suburbs of Seoul.


----------



## snowman159

Wow. I thought you'd get there first, but not that quickly. 

It's *road number 23* from Seoul to Gaeseong and the DMZ.

I had a hard time finding more information about that road on google. In fact, the name DMZ expressway only came up in the picture you linked to above.

I also found this pic, where the road is signed as 77 instead of 23.
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20270995
Also in Seoul there are differences between google maps and actual signage of road numbers.

Do you happen to have more information on that?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This road, albeit being up to Expressway standards, is not included in the Korean Expressway system. It's a national road. There are quite some roads in South Korea that are in fact motorways (like the 70 and 88 in Seoul) but are not designated as an Expressway. 

I also have no idea why they do show in Google Maps, but not in Google Earth.


----------



## khawa

I guess this would be easy


----------



## Vallex

somewhere in the either:
Rhone-Alpes
Southern Alsace
Near Spain


----------



## piotr71

E15, nearby Perpignan.


----------



## x-type

khm, that style of toll booths i remember only from A41 near CH border, but surrounding is not corresponding.


----------



## wyqtor

piotr71 said:


> E15, nearby Perpignan.


No way, the landscape is not so mountainous there.

I'd say Autoroute Blanche (and I'll probably be wrong).


----------



## khawa

Yes it's Autouroute Blanche, but in which direction and where ?


----------



## snowman159

péage de cluses, towards chamonix ?


----------



## khawa

snowman159 said:


> péage de cluses, towards chamonix ?


Fully right ! 

Congrats


----------



## MAG

You guys are too good at this!
By the time I've figured out which continent we are talking about, someone has already come up with the answer.

I've got something so average that only true road geeks will guess where it is:










Believe it or not, there are (at least) two significant clues in the picture, which give the game away.



.


----------



## snowman159

in the Netherlands?

completely random guess: A67 ?


----------



## khawa

I'm sure it's Belgium. Lamppost style and concrete surfaced road should give an idea of when this highway was built.


----------



## MAG

*snowman159* and *khawa* - how do you do it?

Not only did you guess the right continent (Europe) but also you are in the right ballpark (BeNeLux). 
But to get your 10 points I need to know the road number and for another 10 points, the location.


.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

E314 near Genk?

The pavement and traffic density looks Belgian, but the crash barriers and lampposts are more Dutch.


----------



## piotr71

E34, A12 just after Dutch-Belgian border. Direction Antwerpen.


----------



## brisavoine

Shifty2k5 said:


> Scotland


No.


Shifty2k5 said:


> Also there already is a thread like this.


I didn't know.


----------



## bigmishu

I think is Iceland


----------



## RV

Argentina?


----------



## makaveli6

Hawaii?


----------



## hofburg

brisavoine said:


> I didn't know.


but you posted many times in that thread! :lol:


----------



## brisavoine

bigmishu said:


> I think is Iceland


No.


RV said:


> Argentina?


No.


makaveli6 said:


> Hawaii?


No.


----------



## brisavoine

hofburg said:


> but you posted many times in that thread! :lol:


I've posted in many threads. Don't remember them all.


----------



## Cicerón

It's France. Am I right?


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Ireland?


----------



## christos-greece

Its in France and somewhere in Alpes (?)


----------



## Coccodrillo

It is certainly not an alpine landscape.


----------



## brisavoine

Cicerón said:


> It's France. Am I right?


No.


christos-greece said:


> Its in France and somewhere in Alpes (?)


No.


Maxx☢Power;65736149 said:


> Ireland?


We have a winner!


----------



## christos-greece

Ireland? I was sure that it was in France...


----------



## Maxx☢Power

brisavoine said:


> We have a winner!


Well, I figured it was either Scotland or Ireland, so when Scotland was ruled out that only left Ireland  Guess I'm up next then.. I think this one should be pretty easy.. Road and country, bonus points for exact location.


----------



## hofburg

is this in the Alps?

Germany?


----------



## Maxx☢Power

hofburg said:


> is this in the Alps?


Yes. Maybe not technically, but at least for the sake of locating where this was taken, it is.



hofburg said:


> Germany?


No.


----------



## Spookvlieger

403 or 201 or 102 in Slovenia?


----------



## hofburg

joshsam said:


> 403 or 201 or 102 in Slovenia?


no. 

so switzerland then?


----------



## Maxx☢Power

joshsam said:


> 403 or 201 or 102 in Slovenia?





hofburg said:


> no.


^^ 



hofburg said:


> so switzerland then?


Yes


----------



## hofburg

:banana:

but for the exact road I have no idea.


----------



## DSzumaher

But at A4/A45 junction, A4 is 4-lane (not counting acceleration lanes).

Unfortunately, you're further.

Don't offend me, that's a difficult guess.


----------



## piotr71

DSzumaher said:


> But at A4/A45 junction, A4 is 4-lane (not counting acceleration lanes).
> 
> Unfortunately, you're further.
> 
> Don't offend me, that's a difficult guess.


That's right. Two lanes in each direction. What a pity.


----------



## DSzumaher

Therefore, nobody gave correct answer, then I give it:
*A1 towards Dortmund
behind Kamener Kreuz* (connectors of IC visibled)

I have a few more puzzles, mainly from Germany. Do I torture these Germans yours? If so, do something easier or harder? From other countries I could find some 2 guesses, and Germany more than a dozen.


----------



## seem

Where might be this motorway?


----------



## seem

Guess just coutry than. Go on guys.


----------



## algh

Czech Republic, Germany or Slovakia?


----------



## seem

Slovakia. Now try harder.


----------



## mapman:cz

seem said:


> Where might be this motorway?


It's D1 near Trenčín (just behind Zamarovce rest area).


----------



## seem

^^ Yes, exactly. This is my favourite section of D1 in Western Slovakia.


----------



## bogdymol

*This thread should not die !!!*










Right country counts as a correct answer for me at this pic


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> Right country counts as a correct answer for me at this pic


Hey, this picture has just been inserted to Iceland thread here ;-)


----------



## bogdymol

Attus said:


> Hey, this picture has just been inserted to Iceland thread here ;-)


Yes, I know. I took it from there 

I just wanted to restart this thread  Your turn now...


----------



## Spookvlieger

Attus?


----------



## khawa

[edit]


----------



## Spookvlieger

Wel attus, you are probably not gonna post anything...
so i'll post one...














































BE FAST!


----------



## seem

China


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

Chongqing China?


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^Yes, highway or name bridge?


----------



## RipleyLV

joshsam said:


>


This looks insane. Can someone provide a link to Google or Bing Maps, please?


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^It's in Chongqing, Chongqing is full of that kind of highway madness.^^The name still has to be guessed so you'll need to whait. BTW it's not hard to find on satelite images.

It's almost urban highway orgasm when you look at the highway crossings in Chongqing. Some are like 5 levels high and half tunneled into mountains. It's crazy. Alo inside the city, Highways passing trough buildings and things like that. It's the Tokio of China.


----------



## RipleyLV

Is this it?
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=29.538366,106.548049&spn=0.003832,0.010278&t=k&z=18


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

Here is a link to it on Google Maps but I am not sure what it is called:

Link:http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....539187,106.548586&spn=0.007505,0.009602&z=17


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^Dubaiiscool, I'll give the credit to you as you first guesed the city.

It's the Caiyuanba Yangtze River Bridge


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

^^ 

Thanks

Here we go:


----------



## RipleyLV

Shahama-Saadiyat Highway, Abu Dhabi, UAE
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=lv&geocode=&q=dubai&aq=&sll=37.160317,-95.712891&sspn=56.330811,134.912109&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Dubaija+-+Dubaja+-+Apvienotie+Ar%C4%81bu+Emir%C4%81ti&ll=24.526061,54.407451&spn=0.016027,0.041113&t=k&z=16


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

Yes, you are right.:cheers:


----------



## RipleyLV

Easy as can be.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Spain?


----------



## RipleyLV

:nono:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Poland probably... maybe in Warszawa, though I wasn't able to pinpoint the location yet.


----------



## RipleyLV

Neither Warszawa or Poland. :laugh: 

My aim of posting this picture exactly with that sign was to fool you, guess it worked.


----------



## hofburg

gotta be eastern europe somewhere around baltic.. maybe even Sweden?


----------



## RipleyLV

Ain't Sweden.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Macedonia?


----------



## RipleyLV

Do I really need to give a hint on this easy one? joshsam guess is close, but in a different way.


----------



## bogdymol

Belgrade, Serbia?


----------



## RipleyLV

Nu.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Moldova? Chisinau, R1 or M2


----------



## RipleyLV

:no:

Hint: This picture has been posted on H&A forum before.


----------



## Spookvlieger

That build up area sign reminds me of the Polisch one, but since it's not, Letland?


----------



## RipleyLV

joshsam said:


> That build up area sign reminds me of the Polisch one, but since it's not, Letland?


I was quite surprised to see the same sign in other country, it's basically identical to Polish one. And Lettland is not the correct answer. 

Reposting:









One more hint: This is a beltway of large city.


----------



## hofburg

that would be Sofia?


----------



## RipleyLV

That would be not.


----------



## koloite

Beltway of Bratislava?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Sankt Petersburg?


----------



## RipleyLV

ChrisZwolle said:


> Sankt Petersburg?


Not paying much attention to photo reports, ehh? 

The answer is correct, it's the Sankt-Petersburg ring road. But anyways, it was quite interesting to see what the other answers were.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I found nearly the exact same photo:


----------



## hofburg

RipleyLV said:


> Not paying much attention to photo reports, ehh?
> 
> The answer is correct, it's the Sankt-Petersburg ring road. But anyways, it was quite interesting to see what the other answers were.


you misled us saying that Macedonia is somehow closer then Poland or baltic corner!


----------



## RipleyLV

I was leading to think about Slavic countries, totally forgot about Poland.  Mentioning that it's EEurope or Baltics would make things easy, furthermore I wanted to know with which countries do you compare this road.


----------



## Occit

Is valid in this thread to post HW's of my country? i mean, nobody would guess it :dunno:


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^I won't be that sure mate...
How many guesses can we take? 20?


----------



## poshbakerloo

Where is this?


----------



## Spookvlieger

Uk,
Glasgow or so.


----------



## Spookvlieger

OK Glasgow M8,
Don't know wich flats It could be, glasgow is full of them housing estates.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://maps.google.nl/maps?t=h&hl=e...d=klyVksfVkDjq5S346e4LTg&cbp=12,99.13,,0,-1.3

My first guess was A406 in London, as it also has a 10-lane section.


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^I randomly guessed because it felt simalar to the images of Glasgow I had already seen.


----------



## Spookvlieger




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Freeway 3 & 4 interchange between Wuci and Fongyuan, Taiwan.


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^Dam that was fast. I considered it hard because Taiwan has so many big interchanges...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, the large rough riverbed gave it away for me, otherwise I'd be searching in China somewhere. Those wide riverbeds are typical Taiwanese, as typhoons dump incredible amounts of rain on the mountains that have to be carried away to the sea.


----------



## aswnl

seem said:


> ^^ Well done! How did you find it?


Looking with Google Earth - at first in Germany, after that in the Czech republic. Did cost me some time...

Here a new picture: where in the world is this bridge ?


----------



## stickedy

Thats's really difficult: A country with warm weather (palmae), metric system (speed limit) and left hand traffic...

Hmm, I guess Brunei, but I really don't know


----------



## TheAnalyst

Kind of reminded me of this bridge:

http://9gag.com/gag/80427/
http://www.theatlanticroad.com/gallery.asp


----------



## -Pino-

Isn't that the bridge over Suriname River close to Paramaribo?


----------



## aswnl

Pino, you were very fast.
Yes, it's the bridge over the Suriname river at Paramaribo.


----------



## stickedy

Yes, Jules Wijdenbosch Bridge, you're right! But you haven't mentioned the country: Suriname! 

Edit: Some minutes too slow


----------



## -Pino-

I think we once saw another pic of this bridge and the sign in the background on the Dutch forum. When I saw this one, it immediately rang a bell. In other words, I was lucky; for most of the photos in this thread, I am really clueless.

Anyway, I will not have access to my photo collection until Sunday. But rest assured, I will post one then ...


----------



## -Pino-

Thanks everyone for the patience. Here is your next assignment. It was a pleasant drive in Spring. Clear blue skies and many gardens along the route were in blossom. But, on which road was I driving when I took this picture?


----------



## RipleyLV

A4, Italy?


----------



## -Pino-

Not a bad thought at all, but the answer is wrong.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Looks so Belgian like but i'm guessing Germany.


----------



## aswnl

Road items seem Italian to me.
It's not the A4 Pino mentioned - perhaps the A7 south of Milano ?


----------



## RipleyLV

A1 near Lodi?


----------



## -Pino-

It's Italy indeed. But the correct road is still to be named.


----------



## makaveli6

A14 in Italy?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A26?


----------



## -Pino-

It was the A14 in the Imola area. Makaveli is the winner !

Was it pure guess of an Italian 2x3 road that had not been called yet or did you recognise the area? What strikes me is that this is an area on the edges of the Pianura where the Apennine mountains are generally quite visible, particularly on a beautiful day. The photo was taken when travelling in the direction of Rimini, so the mountains are on your right-hand side. They must even have been visible when looking over the garden that is on the photo, yet no mountains appear on the photo (not intentional, but probably the result of focus). Made it a nice one for "Guess the highway".


----------



## makaveli6

^^ Pure guess. 

My turn, now this might be realy hard for some and realy easy for some.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A6 near Daugavpils, Latvia

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24764940


----------



## makaveli6

Eh, your right.


----------



## RipleyLV

ChrisZwolle said:


> A6 near Daugavpils, Latvia
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24764940


I also know this picture from panoramio.  

Post finally something you, Chris.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nah, you can post one


----------



## RipleyLV

Next task:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Got it  But I leave it to someone else. Hint: look at the housing type.


----------



## RipleyLV

You should be banned from this thread.


----------



## MattiG

RipleyLV said:


> Next task:


Pakinkylä junction, Helsinki, Finland. Junction of road 101 (Ring I of Helsinki) and national 45.


----------



## RipleyLV

:applause:


----------



## Spookvlieger

Never would have guessed that. I always though Finland had better zoning.


----------



## MattiG

joshsam said:


> Never would have guessed that. I always though Finland had better zoning.


This junction is by no means a typical Finnish one. The area around it was built in 1940's and 1950's close to the city limits, literally in the middle of forest. The roads were unpaved rural ones. But then the city grew and the number of cars rocketed. 

Currently, the junction is the busiest one in Finland. It has been rebuilt several times, and the current version dates back to 1999. The design is space-optimized, and some of the slip roads are very tight-curved. The east-to-south ramp exits on the left hand side, and this is not typical feature.

The homes are protected by high noise barrier walls:


----------



## MattiG

And here is the next quiz entry:


----------



## bogdymol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Södra_länken


----------



## MattiG

bogdymol said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Södra_länken


You are the lucky winner to present the next one!


----------



## bogdymol

MattiG said:


> You are the lucky winner to present the next one!


:banana2:

Here is the next one:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

slovenia?


----------



## hofburg

no way


----------



## bogdymol

hofburg is right


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A12/A13 split at Innsbruck?

More specifically; here?


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> A12/A13 split at Innsbruck?
> 
> More specifically; here?
> http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/30442964.jpg


You should be banned from this thread :lol:

Yes, that is the location of the motorway I've posted. I cropped this picture because I didn't want to show the Innsbruck ski jumping trampoline:










Larger view of the area (similar with the picture you posted):










You can post the next gth


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Here we go:


----------



## bogdymol

Is it northern Italy or southern part of Austria?


----------



## RipleyLV

bogdymol said:


> South America? Argentina?


No.



Maxx☢Power;80238484 said:


> Is it an island in Northern Europe?


No.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Faroe Islands?


No.



makaveli6 said:


> Iceland? or something in Scandinavia?


And no.










Reposting:


----------



## Vallex

Mongolia?


----------



## makaveli6

Scotland?


----------



## takz

Latvia?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nuuk or Longyearbyen?


----------



## RipleyLV

With a second attempt your right Chris, it is the capital of Greenland - Nuuk. :cheers: Original photo with location: http://www.panoramio.com/map/#lt%3D64.177927%26ln%3D-51.725272%26z%3D-2%26k%3D1%26a%3D1%26tab%3D1


----------



## bogdymol

I tought that it is somewhere in extreme south Argentina. Your turn Chris...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## x-type

A75


----------



## koloite

A75 in France south of Clermont Ferrand?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Right. A more precise location perhaps? A75 is 350 km long.


----------



## koloite

I think it's north bound on the A75 just south of the steep climb at Clermont l' Herault.

[Edit] Approx here: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=lodev...=IorXK6sGD6aNFUdRc8ViRA&cbp=12,287.15,,0,4.33


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's close enough!  very nice.


----------



## Road_UK

This shouldn't be too hard neither. Even though there is no actual motorway in the picture, it is still taken from a motorway...


----------



## Surel

heading towards Mont Blanc Tunnel from Italian side? Around Courmayeur?


----------



## Road_UK

Surel said:


> heading towards Mont Blanc Tunnel from Italian side? Around Courmayeur?


No, sorry...


----------



## christos-greece

Spain or France (around Pyrenees)?


----------



## Road_UK

christos-greece said:


> Spain or France (around Pyrenees)?


France is correct. It's not in or around the Pyrenees.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Probably A43 just west of Modane?


----------



## Road_UK

ChrisZwolle said:


> Probably A43 just west of Modane?


No, but you're not all that cold. The bottom station of that cable car is accessible from a lay-by car park off the motorway.

And now I've probably given too much away already...


----------



## bogdymol

Your turn Chris...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nah you can post one


----------



## bogdymol

If you say so...


----------



## Verso

Morocco?


----------



## christos-greece

France?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Neither are correct, I can tell you


----------



## Verso

How 'bout Spain then?


----------



## bogdymol

Keep trying


----------



## gramercy

kolozsvár bypass


----------



## bogdymol

gramercy said:


> kolozsvár bypass


Try to write it correctly


----------



## x-type

this thing in down right corner (catadiopter) totaly blew my mind because i couldn't reach which country use that design! it is similar to Slovenian and Austrian, but not the same. so, Romania has finally started to use them!


----------



## hofburg

it's like slovene without a black hat. we have few of them as well.


----------



## Verso

So it's Romania, and not Morocco?


----------



## bogdymol

Verso said:


> So it's Romania, and not Morocco?


:yes:


----------



## christos-greece

A1 or A2 motorway?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ No... but fortunatelly there is only one more motorway in Romania, so the next guess will be right :lol:

Also, _gramercy_ got it, but he spelled it in Hungarian... and it's not like a bypass, although it can be used as one...


----------



## micika

A3 - Cluj Napoca. :colgate:


----------



## g.spinoza

Wikipedia has the very same picture but in winter:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d0/A_3_Transilvania.jpg


----------



## bogdymol

I've cropped the original picture:









picture source

Next picture please


----------



## micika

Let someone else post it for me.


----------



## christos-greece

@aswnl: U.S.A., Mexico or Chile?


----------



## aswnl

aswnl said:


> OK,
> 
> Where in the world is this road ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (NB: Chris can't play, he's seen this picture before)


It is not Canada, nor somewhere in the USA, Mexico or Chile. 

@Fuzzy Llama: you were very much in the right direction, it wasn't Finland however... 



DanielFigFoz said:


> Somewhere in Norway


You are right, but where... ? Which road ?


----------



## thompe

E6, up north somewhere?


----------



## aswnl

That's correct, it's the E6. However you know that the north of Norway is quite a big area and the E6 is quite a long road. Can you name the two places this stretch of road is inbetween ?

(I mean the first village you encounter in both directions from the photo point of view - please no answers like "_E6 between Oslo and Kirkenes_"...)


----------



## CNGL

E6 between Oslo and Kirkenes 
No, probably between E8 to Tromso and Alta.


----------



## thompe

aswnl said:


> That's correct, it's the E6. However you know that the north of Norway is quite a big area and the E6 is quite a long road.


Yes, I know  Actually, Finnmark Fylke alone is bigger than Denmark ;> To just guess randomly.

However, I have no idea were it could be, so I'll say between Lakselv and Karasjok :>


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Between Nordens and Rokland?


----------



## aswnl

Thompe was most nearby: only 175 km west of the location.

Here you have the link to Streetview...:
http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=nl&ie...=q6fDLhsqfdzB-hh5UnSCtQ&cbp=12,201.6,,0,10.51


----------



## MattiG

There are not many sections on E6 running through the treeless tundra. That is why I am guessing the place is Sennaland between Alta and Skaidi.


----------



## aswnl

The answer was already given in my post of 9.16 PM above.

It was between Bugoyfjord and Skoltebyen.


----------



## Corvinus

Next one to guess (not the most difficult...)


----------



## x-type

According to background of traffic signs that is Hungary. But i cannot reach that bridge. M15? Althiugh i don't know any arch bridges there.


----------



## Corvinus

x-type said:


> According to background of traffic signs that is Hungary. But i cannot reach that bridge. M15? Althiugh i don't know any arch bridges there.


1 - yes, Hungary is right 
2 - It is not M15 (_Hint_: it is not an M-road)


----------



## Falusi

84, Sárvár bypass


----------



## Corvinus

Falusi said:


> 84, Sárvár bypass


You gave the location more exactly than I would have been able to do ...

For the others, a "larger-scale" explanation: this road (in the shown direction) is usually taken by drivers heading towards the Austrian border from Lake Balaton. 

For about the last 20 years, there has been continuous planning and discussion about a "Southern Motorway" connecting the country's Western border with Lake Balaton to ease access for tourists. However, nothing of this has been realized yet.


----------



## Falusi

Where can be this uncompleted road?


----------



## makaveli6

France?


----------



## x-type

Sicily?


----------



## Falusi

Yes it's in Italy but not in Sicily


----------



## Road_UK

Rieti area?


----------



## g.spinoza

E78 somewhere near Arezzo?


----------



## Falusi

Rieti is nearer to it but still some hundred km away


----------



## christos-greece

E45 near Terni?


----------



## Falusi

No, it's much southern; and it is an unused road but some sections are in service, it was quite a big project but the works were stopped many years ago.


----------



## CNGL

Somewhere near Potenza? A project for extend the raccordo autostradale Sicignano-Potenza further East to Taranto?


----------



## Falusi

Yes near to Potenza, it's just some kilometres away from that raccordo autostrade


----------



## CNGL

Then I believe it's the Tangenziale Nord di Potenza, which should have been called Tangenziale Ovest since it would have bypassed "the power" to the West.

(Yes, "potenza" is Italian for power)


----------



## Falusi

Well, not that near but less than 50 km away 
But if nobody can find it i will tell you; its enough good that at least you found the region.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=en&ll...=GpPU9f9QfLYs3p7FFh3xSA&cbp=12,308.49,,0,6.41

Never expected it to be such a back road.


----------



## Falusi

Congratulations! 
AFAIK it was planned to be Strade Statale 7, Via Appia, but the construction works stopped, if you take a look on it on google maps you can see that every objects( viaducts, overpasses, cut&covers and tunnels are ready but not the road itself, altough some sections are opened and as I see some construction works are also going on.


----------



## Verso

If Chris won't post, here's another one: where is this dual carriageway without markings?


----------



## hofburg

looks mediteranean


----------



## RipleyLV

http://maps.google.com/?ll=45.698169,13.833241&spn=0,0.008234&t=h&z=18&layer=c&cbll=45.698389,13.833402&panoid=cA5CRCmnama-IbK2PQTz1g&cbp=12,173.01,,0,3.88 :colgate: I drove there once though.


----------



## hofburg

wow, never would ve thought.


----------



## Verso

RipleyLV said:


> http://maps.google.com/?ll=45.698169,13.833241&spn=0,0.008234&t=h&z=18&layer=c&cbll=45.698389,13.833402&panoid=cA5CRCmnama-IbK2PQTz1g&cbp=12,173.01,,0,3.88 :colgate: I drove there once though.


You and your father's truck.  It would be harder to guess for non-truckers.
PS: I've never driven there (no truck)
PPS: the dual carriageway has markings on the Slovenian side


----------



## Road_UK

It looks difficult, but it isn't really...


----------



## x-type

Belgian A18?


----------



## Road_UK

No, but you're not cold.


----------



## x-type

well, it is Belgium, and A18 i thought it wasn't, i said it only because of ferry card under your windshield 
i have no time for searching the laterals at Belgian motorways now, Chris will know it probably


----------



## Road_UK

x-type said:


> well, it is Belgium, and A18 i thought it wasn't, i said it only because of ferry card under your windshield
> i have no time for searching the laterals at Belgian motorways now, Chris will know it probably


Yeah, I got off the ferry a few hours before... And I was on the A18/E40 not long before. Precise answer would be great - I'll wait before I reveal too much, like I did last time...

Mind you, I got loads of ferry cards on my dashboard - I keep them all until it's time for a springclean. Still could have been anywhere..


----------



## ChrisZwolle

2 lanes. That rules out much of E40 and E17. E403 perhaps?


----------



## Road_UK

ChrisZwolle said:


> 2 lanes. That rules out much of E40 and E17. E403 perhaps?


Nope.


----------



## aswnl

*A12-[NL]A4 border, direction of NL*


----------



## christos-greece

Near Liege?


----------



## Road_UK

aswnl said:


> *A12-[NL]A4 border, direction of NL*


*

You're spot on, well done. How did you do that?

Sorry it took so long for me to reply. I was in Italy all day. It never ceases to amaze me: Load of roadworks in the Bologna area, been there for years, and you never actually see anybody doing anything...*


----------



## Road_UK

aswnl said:


> *A12-[NL]A4 border, direction of NL*


*

You're spot on, well done. How did you do that?

Sorry it took so long for me to reply. I was in Italy all day. It never ceases to amaze me: Loads of roadworks in the Bologna area, been there for years, and you never actually see anybody doing anything...*


----------



## aswnl

Road_UK said:


> You're spot on, well done. How did you do that?


I saw the Euro-bordersign, and the first lamppost was obviously Belgian, the posts after that weren't however. The white line in the middle of the sign was too long for the text "France", and German Autobahns usually don't have lampposts. So it had to be one of the 5 B-NL freeway borders. Checking the A4/A12 border, I saw the road setup, gantries, etc, were exactly the same. That was when I was sure. 


Next location, should not be too difficult...


----------



## Penn's Woods

Road_UK said:


> ....Sorry it took so long for me to reply. I was in Italy all day....


You know, it's sentences like that that make me jealous, sometimes, of people who live in Europe....


----------



## Penn's Woods

aswnl said:


> Next location, should not be too difficult...


Somewhere near Cape Town? ("Shouldn't be too hard," he says. 'bout time we had something that wasn't in Europe. Hmph.  )


----------



## aswnl

You spotted something on the horizon, well ? 
(Yes, it is near Kaapstad)

Now tell me the exact location...


----------



## Penn's Woods

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=-33.871556,18.671007&spn=0.030644,0.054846&z=14 ?


----------



## aswnl

Yes, it's the interchange between the N1 and the R300 (Kuilsrivierweg).
Link: http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=nl&ll...=r7KOKpEpagoG3SeikU_Log&cbp=12,253.34,,0,6.81

_Question out of curiosity: north of this interchange the complete RoW of an extended R300 can be found to Vierlanden Heights. Why has this road never been built ?_


----------



## Penn's Woods

Woohoo!
Now, I'm taking my time looking for something obscure, but not too obscure. And not European. Probably. [laughs evilly]


----------



## Penn's Woods

I've got something, but I'm having trouble (not having done this before) cropping out or obscuring the signs. Patience, everyone.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Here we go (Didn't crop the signs; found an image without):


----------



## brewerfan386

Montreal, Quebec?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Damn! I was looking forward to people guessing, like, Australia.

Need an exact location, please. 

But at least we have a non-European winner. Nothing against Europeans or Europe, mind you, but the rest of us were starting to be at a disadvantage.


----------



## brewerfan386

Penn's Woods said:


> Nothing against Europeans or Europe, mind you, but the rest of us were starting to be at a disadvantage.


 Agreed.

Here's another North American one: 








????????????????????
300th post!


----------



## Penn's Woods

You still didn't give me the exact location. Or at least the road. But we'll let that go.

However, for the record, and for those looking at the photo and thinking, "they drive on the left in Canada??" that's on Autoroute 20, somewhere between here - http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=45.449052,-73.637066&spn=0.012946,0.027423&z=15 (the junction with Highway 138) and the Turcot interchange a bit to the northeast, where the eastbound and westbound roadways switch sides, for reasons no one seems to know. The photo I found is actually better than the one I was trying to hide the signs in, because at this angle you don't notice the railway yards in between the two roadways.

At least you beat Chris to it, probably because it's the middle of the night over there.


----------



## brewerfan386

^^
Somewhat weirdly the only reason I knew its in Montreal was because of the street lights in the middle of the median. 

More North America (repost from last page):







???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Penn's Woods

And I thought I'd been so clever.
Yours, I don't know.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Good morning!

I-235 in Des Moines, Iowa.


----------



## christos-greece

2x4 lanes highway... California, near Los Angeles?


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I-235 in Des Moines, Iowa.


How do you know all this?


----------



## Ron2K

aswnl said:


> Yes, it's the interchange between the N1 and the R300 (Kuilsrivierweg).
> Link: http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=nl&ll...=r7KOKpEpagoG3SeikU_Log&cbp=12,253.34,,0,6.81
> 
> _Question out of curiosity: north of this interchange the complete RoW of an extended R300 can be found to Vierlanden Heights. Why has this road never been built ?_


Bloody hell, I go offline for a day and miss the one of my own city. Recognised it immediately.

To answer your question out of curiosity - it keeps on getting planned and shelved. The plan is to extend the R300 north to Melkbosstrand and south to Muizenberg, but historically there were environmental issues as well as issues over plans to toll the road. The City of Cape Town's focus is currently on getting people off the roads and jacking up the local public transport system to this end, so we aren't going to see the R300 extension for a long while.


----------



## aswnl

Ron2K said:


> To answer your question out of curiosity - it keeps on getting planned and shelved. The plan is to extend the R300 north to Melkbosstrand and south to Muizenberg, but historically there were environmental issues as well as issues over plans to toll the road. The City of Cape Town's focus is currently on getting people off the roads and jacking up the local public transport system to this end, so we aren't going to see the R300 extension for a long while.


Thank you for the information 

_Lekker naweek !_


----------



## brewerfan386

another:








??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I-94 at the WI / MN state line.


----------



## brewerfan386

correct, what city was this taken in for extra credit?
next:


----------



## Penn's Woods

The Beltline in Madison?


----------



## urbanlover




----------



## aswnl

Let's show the pics sequently, not at the same time.


----------



## brewerfan386

^^
my bad,
Penn was right its the Beltline in Madtown.
back to urbanlover's pic......


----------



## bogdymol

Verso said:


> How do you know all this?


He is the driver of Google StreeView car


----------



## makaveli6

Michigan?


----------



## urbanlover

makaveli6 said:


> Michigan?


You're getting warm


----------



## christos-greece

I-75 in Detroit?


----------



## hofburg

bogdymol said:


> He is the driver of Google StreeView car


yeah, and not just in europe, all over the world. :nuts:


----------



## urbanlover

christos-greece said:


> I-75 in Detroit?


nope


----------



## Penn's Woods

brewerfan386 said:


> ^^
> my bad,
> Penn was right its the Beltline in Madtown.
> back to urbanlover's pic......


So I get a turn, no?


----------



## makaveli6

M-39 in Detroit?


----------



## urbanlover

makaveli6 said:


> M-39 in Detroit?


You win it is M-39(a.ka Southfield Freeway.) This pic is southbound in Dearborn near the Ritz-Carlton.


----------



## makaveli6

It was pretty easy to guess beacause of the darker pavement in google maps. 








Now where could this be?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Penn's Woods said:


> So I get a turn, no?


Apparently not....


----------



## Verso

Latin America?


----------



## makaveli6

Verso said:


> Latin America?


Yea


----------



## aswnl

Mexico ?


----------



## Corvinus

makaveli6 said:


> Yea


Brazil!


----------



## makaveli6

aswnl said:


> Mexico ?


No 



Corvinus said:


> Brazil!


And no.


----------



## RipleyLV

Chile?


----------



## christos-greece

Peru, Ecuador?


----------



## makaveli6

None of the above.


----------



## aswnl

Dominican Republic ?
Venezuela ?
Argentina ?


----------



## makaveli6

Venezuela is correct


----------



## aswnl

Somewhere on Road 9, Autopista Gran Mariscal de Ayacucho ?
(That's a 6-lane motorway trough mountainious area)


----------



## makaveli6

Yore right! You can post the next pic.


----------



## Penn's Woods

brewerfan386 said:


> ^^
> my bad,
> Penn was right its the Beltline in Madtown.
> back to urbanlover's pic......





Penn's Woods said:


> So I get a turn, no?





makaveli6 said:


> Yore right! You can post the next pic.


AHEM!


----------



## makaveli6

I'm sorry, i guess you should post a picture then.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Not your fault - somehow we got into two cycles. Would have let it go but I've finally figured out how to post images, and I had one ready! 










Although I can't enlarge it....


----------



## bogdymol

It's USA


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I thought we were guessing highways (as in, the junction of whatever and whatever in Cape Town)....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It could be a New York area parkway... but the picture is really small, the skyline looks somewhat European, but it's too small to get a clue about where it is. There aren't too many six-lane parkways in Westchester County. Maybe it's the Sprain Brook Parkway?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Not the New York area. Sorry about the size. I'll see if I can enlarge it, but the original's not mine. The landmark would be very recognizable to certain people.

That's better!


----------



## Penn's Woods

Well, I'm out for a bit. I look forward to identifying a winner later.


----------



## makaveli6

^^Im pretty sure that it is in Washington DC, right?


----------



## gramercy

george washington memorial parkway leading up to key bridge


----------



## aswnl

This is where you got the picture from...

Text at this Flickr page: 
_View of George Washington Memorial Parkway and Georgetown University_


----------



## Penn's Woods

makaveli6 said:


> ^^Im pretty sure that it is in Washington DC, right?


Right. (Well, if we want to be fussy, Arlington, Virginia, across the river from Washington.)



gramercy said:


> george washington memorial parkway leading up to key bridge


Right, and more specific. I think you're the winner. Honorable mention to Makaveli6, particularly for being a nice guy.



aswnl said:


> This is where you got the picture from...
> 
> Text at this Flickr page:
> _View of George Washington Memorial Parkway and Georgetown University_


Right. I went to (in the sense of studied at and graduated from) Georgetown, actually. I can still name some of those buildings. The light-colored stone, or concrete, or whatever it is, that you can spot left of center is Key Bridge.

The exact spot would be about here: http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=38.895859,-77.066989&spn=0.007148,0.013711&z=16

I was expecting Nerdly Dood to get it. Or Chris.

Now, a serious question that's been bothering me while I've been road-tripping all day: did I just violate someone's copyright? (And implicate SSC?)


----------



## gramercy

should be fairly easy


----------



## Penn's Woods

The Millau viaduct?


----------



## gramercy

no, smaller


----------



## bogdymol

Is this that viaduct on M7 in Hungary? _K..._ viaduct? Or was it M6? No,no... M6 is with those tunnels 

later edit: K... = Köröshegy viaduct?


----------



## gramercy

kay:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ :banana:

4 tunnels... where might this one be?


----------



## Falusi

Italy, A4? 
Don't have time to find the exact location


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Yep, it's A4... but I need the exact location for this one


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Cool one, I wouldn't expect such tunnels along A4.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Yes Chris, it's A4 near Vicenza.


----------



## Verso

Next!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I didn't guess the location, I just happened to post a nice picture


----------



## x-type

if you don't mind, here is new one:


----------



## Verso

Italy.


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> Italy.


i wanna exact kilometer and name of that motorway. not joking.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

"11 srpnja"? 
In Polish _sierpień_ means August


----------



## Verso

Looks like an interchange.


----------



## aswnl

Start of a road. Probably km 0.


----------



## x-type

aswnl said:


> Start of a road. Probably km 0.


Yep. More precisely end of it, but in counter direction. Hint: kilometer point is quite a large number here.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Italian A14 near Taranto.


----------



## g.spinoza

Chris, you're taking all the fun out of it...


----------



## brewerfan386

The United States still needs_* WAY*_ more love:


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> Italian A14 near Taranto.


Km744


----------



## Verso

And I checked all Italian interchanges except this one, because it's not an interchange with another motorway. :gaah:


----------



## Penn's Woods

brewerfan386 said:


> The United States still needs_* WAY*_ more love:


Indeed!

Hmmm. HOV lane, flat, submitted by a Wisconsinite...the Tri-state Tollway? (Or is that spelled "Tristate"?)


----------



## mgk920

brewerfan386 said:


> The United States still needs_* WAY*_ more love:


I KNOW, I KNOW, I KNOW!

But it is too easy for me, I'll let a European guess it.

I'll just say that it is an interstate with a number with an odd first digit and an even last digit.

:yes:

Mike


----------



## Penn's Woods

The Northwest/Jane Addams Tollway (I-90)?


----------



## CNGL

I-94 around Milwaukee?


----------



## mgk920

^^

Nope. Nope.

:nono:

Mike


----------



## makaveli6

I-394
though i dont know where exactly it is, i just remember seeing that picture somewhere.


----------



## Coccodrillo

bogdymol said:


> 4 tunnels... where might this one be?





ChrisZwolle said:


> Cool one, I wouldn't expect such tunnels along A4.


They are the only two tunnels along the 522 km of the A4, except for the new covered trenches of Mestre's bypass: http://www.lotsberg.net/data/italia/A04.html ("Pregnana" tunnel is not a real tunnel as written in this page)

There are some isolated hills in the Padana plain, but with few tunnels, the only other I am aware of is a 500 m one on the Padova-Bologna railway.


----------



## Ron2K

OK, this thread has gone quiet... so I'm posting something. Shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## bogdymol

Florida?


----------



## brewerfan386

that is correct, but where?


----------



## Road_UK

Miami Beach.


----------



## brewerfan386

no, but close


----------



## bogdymol

Florida's Turnpike?


----------



## brewerfan386

no, but you are vewy vewy warm


----------



## Road_UK

I-95 near merger with U.S. 1?


----------



## brewerfan386

no, more inland


----------



## Road_UK

821 near southern terminus...


----------



## christos-greece

I-95, Palm Bay?


----------



## rorise1

Florida 400?


----------



## brewerfan386

no x3


----------



## brewerfan386

Hint #2: Bogdymol was the closest, the highway in the picture is East-West.


----------



## bogdymol

Florida's Turnpike / I-595 (I-75) ?


----------



## brewerfan386

No, look due south of there, you are def on the right track tho.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Alligator Alley?


----------



## brewerfan386

No, south of there. The highway goes through the City of Miami itself.


----------



## MAG

brewerfan386 said:


> No, south of there. The highway goes through the City of Miami itself.


It's got to be a highway that lines up with a major airport runway. I vote for this place - click - highway 836. The scenery and other clues kind of fit the picture above.

.


----------



## christos-greece

I-75?


----------



## Ron2K

MAG said:


> It's got to be a highway that lines up with a major airport runway. I vote for this place - click - highway 836. The scenery and other clues kind of fit the picture above.


You're definitely correct - check out the streetview.


----------



## x-type

DSzumaher said:


> No. Stop doing enumeration.


i don't intend doing it, my thought was Ilmtalbrücke near Mellingen. i don't guess till i don't find something similar. if you look precisely, you must agree that both my attempts were really good.


----------



## RipleyLV

Maybe my picture from that bridge could help. 









Edit: NordikNerd got it, but I guess It's not enough. :colgate:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

DSzumaher said:


> No. Stop doing enumeration.
> 
> By the way, I wonder if Chris knows, but will not say.


Weserflutbrücke, A2 near Bad Oeynhausen, seen from train?


----------



## DSzumaher

You had to know. 
You had to say, do you know it or not, but not give a answer. 

Now are we waiting for RoadUK's answer?


----------



## x-type

are there more similar situations (old+new bridge) beside those 3 mentioned - A2, A4, A81?


----------



## mapman:cz

x-type said:


> are there more similar situations (old+new bridge) beside those 3 mentioned - A2, A4, A81?


A72 Saalebrücke - in this particular case the new concrete bridge was built into the old stone archs, very interesting - see http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saalebrücke_(A_72)


----------



## Road_UK

Sorry for the delay folks...

A20 Folkestone to Dover is correct. We can start from scratch...


----------



## DSzumaher

Can I again? 










For a good start, not to be boring:
Hint 1: neither Poland nor Germany.

Country and road number is enough.
Chris is excluded, of course.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

DSzumaher said:


> Chris is excluded, of course.


:bleep::soapbox::colbert::deadthrea


----------



## DSzumaher

You're a mod, so you can answer, but it will be a shame. I was hoping for an interesting game.

Just try to say that you don't know.


----------



## henry1394

looking at the vehicle plate. is it in netherland?


----------



## DSzumaher

Incorrect.


----------



## henry1394

Luxembourg?


----------



## DSzumaher

Incorrect answer.


----------



## MrAronymous

It's Belgium.. but where


----------



## Road_UK

A1/E19 Approaching Antwerp Ring.


----------



## aswnl

DSzumaher said:


> Incorrect answer.


Well, I do think it is the Luxemburg A3 or A6. The combination of this typical type of lampposts, (also because they are placed along the shoulders of the road), the yellow licenseplates and the signalling system is that unique that a location other than Luxemburg would be rather astonishing to me...


----------



## rorise1

Luxembourg A6 near Strassen, between the two interchanges??


----------



## DSzumaher

rorise1 said:


> Luxembourg A6 near Strassen, between the two interchanges??


This answer can be considered as correct, though not near Strassen, but near Cessange.









180-degree rotation









Exactly the photos were taken from above viaduct.


ChrisZwolle said:


>


Incomplete answer is incorrect. :tongue2:

rorise1, the next one, please.


----------



## rorise1

DSzumaher said:


> This answer can be considered as correct, though not near Strassen, but near Cessange.
> Incomplete answer is incorrect. :tongue2:


I was very close 



next photo is :


----------



## Road_UK

A13 Sankt Gallen


----------



## DSzumaher

Switzerland, A9 - Tunnel Flonzaley near Chexbres?


----------



## rorise1

DSzumaher said:


> Switzerland, A9 - Tunnel Flonzaley near Chexbres?


:applause: 
Very correct and very fast. 
Plenty of vine crops are in this area. 
NEXT


----------



## Penn's Woods

I'm tempted to launch a guess-the-highway game, non-European edition....


----------



## DSzumaher

rorise1 said:


> :applause:
> Very correct and very fast.


I'm surprised myself that I guessed, because I've never been in Switzerland.

Okay, the next one.









Chris isn't excluded, but I'm afraid that he knows. 
If you are far from answer, there will be hints.


----------



## mediar

A1, Germany, near Bungsberg


----------



## DSzumaher

No, it's far from the sea.


----------



## aswnl

A45 bei Schwerte ?


----------



## NordikNerd

A2 at Hamm ?


----------



## DSzumaher

No, but not so much missing.


----------



## Ron2K

Penn's Woods said:


> I'm tempted to launch a guess-the-highway game, non-European edition....


Yeah - the problem for me is that I won't be able to nail it down to any great detail if it's not in my own country. And then of course, I'm away on the day that one from Cape Town gets posted!


----------



## mediar

I'm probably wrong, but what about А2 near Porta Westfalica?


----------



## DSzumaher

You're right, that answer is wrong, but the same Bundesland.


----------



## Road_UK

A40 near Duisburg?


----------



## DSzumaher

Bingo!

Exactly bridge over Ruhr river, which lies in Mülheim (Ruhr) area.


autobahn-bilder.de said:


>


On the right from my pic - Kreuz Kaiserberg (the only spaghetti A/A interchange in Germany).

Next, please.


----------



## aswnl

OK, at which junction of which motorway could you find this situation ?








_
(Chris will surely know, but do other users also know...?)_


----------



## x-type

here in Amsterdam 

(edit: i've been cheating with hotel  )


----------



## x-type




----------



## rorise1

Golovec Tunnel, Slovenia A1


----------



## tom666

rorise1 said:


> Golovec Tunnel, Slovenia A1


Golovec is a 3-lane tunnel...


----------



## DSzumaher

I say to myself again.
It is here:









Opposite direction:


autobahnatlas-online.de said:


>


This was tricky guess, because:
- it's 'gelbe Autobahn',
- this section was to be a part of A5,
- this half-clover is Dreieck while other half-clovers have names such as Kreuz Bielefeld or Kreuz Wittlich.

Who's next? Me again? Can we allow to ask for non-Europeans?


----------



## Road_UK

Bloody Hell! I knew it was there, I had it in my mind all along, but i was afraid to spit it out for some reason! 

I'll find a non-European one where I've been, hang on...


----------



## Road_UK




----------



## Ron2K

Hmm... I'd take a totally wild guess and say that's East Asian.

/EDIT: Actually, scratch that. Somewhere in the Caribbean?


----------



## Road_UK

Caribbean is correct. I'll leave you all to ponder on it for a while, won't be back until 6pm CET...


----------



## christos-greece

Puerto Rico?


----------



## Road_UK

No


----------



## aswnl

Dominican Republic ?


----------



## Road_UK

aswnl said:


> Dominican Republic ?


Yes. But where?


----------



## aswnl

Yeah, you could just as well ask which is the first needle that has grown on the christmas tree...


----------



## mediar

aswnl said:


> Yeah, you could just as well ask which is the first needle that has grown on the christmas tree...


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I think the images should have something distinctive in them - some landmark off the road, or feature of the road itself, that, even if obscure, would be recognizable to someone who knows that road or area. In the two I've posted on this thread, I tried to do that.


----------



## Road_UK

It does. Perhaps not on the road itself, but take a look at he vehicle I'm on...
Come on folks, let the Sherlock Holmes inside you come out...


----------



## christos-greece

Road_UK said:


> Yes. But where?


Near Santiago de los Caballeros?


----------



## Road_UK

christos-greece said:


> Near Santiago de los Caballeros?


No. Google on Monster Truck Safari. I haven't googled it myself, and I won't so I don't know what will come up. But there might be a clue in there...


----------



## Falusi

Road 5 somewhere near Puerto Plata?


----------



## Road_UK

Falusi said:


> Road 5 somewhere near Puerto Plata?


BINGO!


----------



## Falusi

Where is this abandoned toll station?


----------



## mediar

Greece, E-75, near the Macedonian border - http://wikimapia.org/#lat=41.1091707&lon=22.5596094&z=17&l=0&m=b
This is the Evzoni Tolls ( in English ) - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/tags/εύζωνοι/.


----------



## Falusi

I tought it would be harder. 
Your turn!


----------



## bogdymol

Judging after the dashed marking for the hard shoulder it should be France.


----------



## Road_UK

A26 after Reims heading towards Calais? (Total services)


----------



## rorise1

It is France but not A26


----------



## christos-greece

Perhaps A5 (i dont remember if that road has 2 or 3 lanes in each direction)?


----------



## x-type

my wild guess: A404?


----------



## rorise1

No and no, but x-type is on the correct latitude.


----------



## aswnl

A71, near Aire des Volcans d'Auvergne


----------



## rorise1

aswnl said:


> A71, near Aire des Volcans d'Auvergne


Correct answer.

Next......


----------



## Peines




----------



## g.spinoza

Italian A27 near Fadalto?


----------



## Falusi

A1, Spain

But it's aswnl's turn now.


----------



## Peines

Falusi said:


> But it's aswnl's turn now.


I didn't now that… 

And is N-I, not A-1 (in the "pais vasco" the "new" Spanish road numeration system never applies, due politicians…)


----------



## rorise1

Guess the next highway:


----------



## Peines

USA?


----------



## rorise1

a good start


----------



## christos-greece

I-10, I-20?


----------



## rorise1

christos-greece said:


> I-10, I-20?


i-10 is correct, but give me the location


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tucson


----------



## rorise1

ChrisZwolle said:


> Tucson


you're right. 

next!


----------



## aswnl

OK, the next one.

Where in the world is this...


----------



## Peines

Czech Republic?


----------



## seem

Probably Czechia.. or Poland?


----------



## christos-greece

I would say Russia... ?


----------



## aswnl

On the sign you won't find cyrillic letters; they are latin. 
And no, it's not the Czech Republic.


----------



## bogdymol

Czech Republic brother then?

(Slovakia)


----------



## Peines

Poland?


----------



## Peines

http://g.co/maps/wkrj


----------



## seem

So I was right.


----------



## aswnl

Peines has found the picture.
It was the Polish S7/S22 near Elbłag.


----------



## Peines

This is a discontinued and abandoned motorway due environmental problems and urban development (in only one town).

Now there is a very long bypass around this big urban area, so this part was useless.


----------



## seem

Spain.


----------



## Peines

seem said:


> Spain.


Good…! but where…?


----------



## seem

I have no idea. Just type "abandoned motorway spain" in google in Spanish. ;D


----------



## Peines

It's a old motorway… and remember, in spain, Autopistas (motorways) are less common than Autovias (Spanish Dual-Carriageways). I said Motorway.


----------



## aswnl

CV 4008, Silla, Valencia

GMaps Streetview: http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=silla+...=e4c92f0whzOYfGa49xelmA&cbp=12,352.39,,0,-2.1

What was the original course / planned alignement of this road to Valencia ?


----------



## aswnl

OK, next one.
Hopefully a liitle bit less easy than the one before.

Where in the world is this ?


----------



## christos-greece

Could be in France?
A81?


----------



## Peines

aswnl said:


> CV 4008, Silla, Valencia
> 
> GMaps Streetview: http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=silla+...=e4c92f0whzOYfGa49xelmA&cbp=12,352.39,,0,-2.1
> 
> What was the original course / planned alignement of this road to Valencia ?


----------



## aswnl

christos-greece said:


> Could be in France?
> A81?


No, it's not the French A81.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Ireland?


----------



## seem

^^ I thought so too but they drive on a "wrong side".  

It might be somewhere in the Northern Europe. (?)


----------



## aswnl

Shifty2k5 said:


> Ireland?


Yes, you are right. 

Now tell me _where_ in Ireland...


----------



## christos-greece

M50 in Dublin?


----------



## aswnl

No, you are way too far east...


----------



## aswnl

Because Shifty2k5 already saw the picture was flipped horizontally, I give the original:


----------



## christos-greece

M6 near Oranmore...?


----------



## aswnl

No, not correct. But you are warm. The location is only around 50 km away from Oranmore, and it's taken on a road that passes Oranmore as well...


----------



## Peines

:cheers: 









*
N18 near Ennis* http://g.co/maps/b5fz


----------



## aswnl

And we have a winner...


----------



## Peines

So far away…


----------



## ChrisZwolle

N2 N1 Tunnel just east of Cape Town, South Africa.


----------



## Peines

ChrisZwolle said:


> N2 Tunnel just east of Cape Town, South Africa.


:nono:

check gmaps and then give a link!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Here you go:
http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=en&ll...=h5kQIQcgob1oS2uS8WSK4Q&cbp=12,248.8,,0,-5.71

I meant N1


----------



## Peines

ChrisZwolle said:


> Here you go:
> http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=en&ll...=h5kQIQcgob1oS2uS8WSK4Q&cbp=12,248.8,,0,-5.71
> 
> I meant N1



*Winner!! :cheers:*

…next time I should try a more difficult…:guns1:


----------



## Ron2K

And coincidentally, as you lot posted that pic, I was driving through there... 

That's the Huguenot Tunnel on the N1 - eastern portal (straight ahead is Cape Town, behind you is Worcester).

The old mountain pass that the tunnel replaced (Du Toitskloof Pass) has a rather interesting history.


----------



## aswnl

^^
Interesting.

Pity the information isn't available in Afrikaans, that would read much easier for me (being Dutch).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The country shouldn't be hard to guess. But the road?


----------



## Road_UK

Kassel? Hang on I look up the road number. I delivered at VW at Kassel a lot. A49 Baunatal.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's not A49, though I can see why you would think that. It looks rather similar.


----------



## Road_UK

A17 Dresden? I think they've built a new plant there and the A4 has 3 lanes. Other one I can think of is at Braunschweig, but that's a shitheap.


----------



## hofburg

yes, indeed. kay:


----------



## seem

This is probably way too easy fo you guys -


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A1/A6 in Athens, Greece. Probably the tiniest stack ever.


----------



## seem

When it comes to motorways and highways you are better than google maps.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This shouldn't be too hard. I took this picture 5 years ago on one of my earliest road trips.


----------



## seem

^^ Somewhere in Belgium around Stavelot Massif?


----------



## Road_UK

E411 befor Namur coming from Luxembourg?


----------



## seem

Actually, if there wasn't that hill and asphalt was different I'd say it is in the UK, it just looks British somehow.


----------



## hofburg

driving on the right sure makes it british


----------



## slickman

Road_UK said:


> E411 befor Namur coming from Luxembourg?


I think you are right.

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ll=50.304801,5.01852&spn=0.01365,0.027509&t=h&z=15&vpsrc=6


----------



## DSzumaher

I think it's E42 near Verviers towards Liege.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

DSzumaher said:


> I think it's E42 near Verviers towards Liege.


That's right! It's just south of Verviers near the Viaduc de Polleur.


----------



## Road_UK

slickman said:


> I think you are right.
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ll=50.304801,5.01852&spn=0.01365,0.027509&t=h&z=15&vpsrc=6


I was wrong.


----------



## DSzumaher

This guess also shouldn't be hard.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ It's easy to find due to the Peugeot dealership name.. Edit those out


----------



## DSzumaher

No just because of this. I have next proposal, but it doesn't agree with the rules of this thread.


----------



## rorise1

Pfalzel

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=pfalz...1376&sspn=8.886119,19.577637&vpsrc=6&t=h&z=17


The house with pretty girls was determinant:cheers:


----------



## DSzumaher

Yes, of course. :banana:


----------



## rorise1

guess the highway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ nice one, I drove there two years ago.  

It's easy to tell which country, everything is so neat and tidy.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ I guess it's a hard one, nope. It's a relatively new highway (2007) and the rest of this missing link is being built now. Hint: it's in the Benelux


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^The Belgian N74?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Wrong country


----------



## christos-greece

A27 in Breda, Netherlands?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ You're in the right country and also kinda in the right area, but it's not the A27 near Breda, since that was opened waay before 2007. This highway is around 30 km west of Breda. You should be able to guess it now.

EDIT: Hint: look at my profile; location


----------



## aswnl

Hint for the others: it's near the city of _Bergen op Zoom_.


----------



## Janek0

A4


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Bingo! 
Exact location on Streetview of where I took the picture:http://g.co/maps/zkmn 
The bridge is around 2 km away and barely visible on SV because of the bad zoom quality. This is the bridge seen from the highway, close: http://g.co/maps/zyza


----------



## Janek0

So where is this?










© beg1980, http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57693730


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Eastern Europe (for some reason I also keep thinking of Belgium :nuts. 
Err.. Doesn't look like Poland, maybe Romania? :dunno:
What's the building in the pic btw?


----------



## Janek0

It is a movie studio.


----------



## x-type

PL A4 west of Rudno


----------



## Janek0

You're right, and the buildings are Alvernia Studios.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Would've never guessed that 

Where is this:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
It's way easier than the other one I posted.


----------



## Road_UK

A16 van Brienenoord brug, Rotterdam.


----------



## essendon bombers

^^ Is there parallel railway bridge nearby? If so then I faintly remember seeing that bridge earlier this year when I was on the train to Belgium.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Not here. You probably mean the Moerdijk Bridge, which is south of Rotterdam. There are three bridges there, a six-lane motorway bridge, a conventional rail bridge and a high-speed rail bridge.


----------



## keokiracer

Road_UK said:


> A16 van Brienenoord brug, Rotterdam.


You're right :banana:


----------



## Road_UK

I'll try again...


----------



## Road_UK




----------



## aswnl

Why such a very, very tiny picture ??


----------



## x-type

aswnl said:


> Why such a very, very tiny picture ??


because he hasn't reached out yet how to upload it directly from his mobile phone in the size larger than thumbnail 
GD Road, read that book which you've got with your phone!


----------



## Road_UK

Is this better?


----------



## riiga

A26/E15 somewhere outside Calais in France? At least it looks very much like France.


----------



## Road_UK

It's in France. But where?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ I think pretty much the same as you do. My first clue: It says Dover on the blue paper at the bottom of the pic, so it's probably France of England. They're driving on the right, so it's France. But I don't think it's the A26, I'm guessing the A16 near Calais. Because of what I've seen I think it's the part west of Calais: A16-E402

EDIT: well, I guess that means it's not near Calais. I've got no idea then :dunno:


----------



## Road_UK

It's A16 but not the E402 part. Never take any notice of my ferry flyers in my van. I've posted picture on this forum from all parts of Europe with them lying on my dashboard, I save them all up for no particular reason.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Easy for me: A7/E22 Afsluitdijk, The Netherlands, near monument Breezanddijk

About the flyers:
I guess that's one clue less I can use


----------



## Road_UK

Yeah, but where on A16 is the original image? After that you can guess the mountain ;-)


----------



## keokiracer

^^ I'll give you an answer tomorrow, need to get up early tomorrow.
Haha, It'll take me forever to guess the mountain :lol:


----------



## Road_UK

No you won't, I'll give you a clue. That van is in my garden.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Ochsner (3107m)

I've seriously looked at every exit on the A16/E40, but I can't find it.


----------



## Road_UK

Tell you what, you did say A16, so it's correct. These signs you see in the distance are actually in Belgium, and that off-ramp is from the last parking area in France. That mountain is the Ahorn in Mayrhofen.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Come on... I had every exit in France and it's the one in Belgium, the one I didn't check :bash: :bash:
Maybe later today I will come up with a new one, gotta go now 

PS: if that's in your backyard, you have an awesome house with an amazing view :eek2:


----------



## Road_UK

Guess the highway










There is no such place as Ausornke.


----------



## christos-greece

Blue sign... Germany?


----------



## Road_UK

Ja wohl!


----------



## Attus

Road_UK said:


> There is no such place as Ausornke.


Damn, as searching for "ausornke" Google has 1 result: your post below. Now, at 11:33, lass than an hour after your posting. Unbelievable


----------



## Road_UK

That'll please the future founding fathers...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

German A30, first exit after the Dutch border.

Names:

Gildehaus
Gronau
Nordhorn
-Blanke

2007 photo:

foto 006 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## Road_UK

I knew it would be you... I was on my way to Finland on that photo.


----------



## keokiracer

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Where is this? :banana:


----------



## bogdymol

Somewhere on one of those short stretches where is 130 km/h speed limit on NL motorways?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Gee. I don't know. Somewhere in Europe?


----------



## keokiracer

bogdymol said:


> Somewhere on one of those short stretches where is 130 km/h speed limit on NL motorways?


Yep, but which one 

Here are the 130 km/h stretches in The Netherlands:

A2: Everdingen - Deil (DYNAMAX (Dutch page))
A16: Klaverpolder - Galder (DYNAMAX)
A17-A58: Zoomland - Klaverpolder
A58: Rilland - Vlissingen
A6: Almere Buiten Oost - Joure (19-6)
A32: Steenwijk - Heerenveen-Zuid
A37: Hoogeveen - Klazienaveen


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Well... one of those  I have no ideea which one so I will try a random guess (chances are 1 out 7 to get it right ): A32 ?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Sorry, nope


----------



## peezet

A17 near Noordhoek ?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ No, but you're in the right area. It's in southwest Holland


----------



## bogdymol

A58: Rilland - Vlissingen


----------



## keokiracer

^^ :cheer:
Yep, this is the first 130 km/h sign just after exit Rilland in westbound direction.


----------



## bogdymol

Next one. Where could this road be?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ With the green in the middle I would almost say Holland, but I guess that is wrong.


----------



## aswnl

keokiracer said:


> Yep, but which one
> 
> Here are the 130 km/h stretches in The Netherlands:
> 
> A2: Everdingen - Deil (DYNAMAX (Dutch page))
> A16: Klaverpolder - Galder (DYNAMAX)
> A17-A58: Zoomland - Klaverpolder
> A58: Rilland - Vlissingen
> A6: Almere Buiten Oost - Joure (19-6)
> A32: Steenwijk - Heerenveen-Zuid
> A37: Hoogeveen - Klazienaveen


You forgot to mention the more than 50 km long stretch of the A7 between Wognum and Zurich...


----------



## keokiracer

^^ :bash:
That was stupid of mehno:


----------



## mediar

keokiracer said:


> ^^ With the green in the middle I would almost say Holland, but I guess that is wrong.


Nope, it's Austria.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Bingo!

But where?


----------



## aswnl

Schnellstraße Klagenfurt - St.Veit ?


----------



## bogdymol

aswnl said:


> Schnellstraße Klagenfurt - St.Veit ?


Yes, it is S37


----------



## mediar

I suppose it's here - http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=46.6...019205&t=h&z=16&vpsrc=6&lci=com.panoramio.all . I actually needed some time to find it on the map... nvm


----------



## christos-greece

A66, Merida - Sevilla?


----------



## Peines

christos-greece said:


> A66, Merida - Sevilla?


:nono:

_This Motorway is older, probably more than 15 years old…_


----------



## aswnl

Somewhere near A-3 / N-III / E-901 ?


----------



## Peines

aswnl said:


> Somewhere near A-3 / N-III / E-901 ?


hno:

Not near _Autovía del Este_…


----------



## christos-greece

E5 near Cordoba?


----------



## Peines

christos-greece said:


> E5 near Cordoba?


Near… but not _Autovia del Sur / Carretera de Andalucia_ *A-4* E-5.


----------



## christos-greece

Peines said:


> Near… but not _Autovia del Sur / Carretera de Andalucia_ *A-4* E-5.


A45 in the same area?


----------



## Peines

christos-greece said:


> A45 in the same area?


:nono:


----------



## Peines

One clue…? The north is on the right. :doh:


----------



## keokiracer

Is it here?
http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Andalu...6z72sLYuCLusyVu5tcBZAA&cbp=12,281.15,,0,16.81


----------



## Peines

keokiracer said:


> Is it here?
> http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Andalu...6z72sLYuCLusyVu5tcBZAA&cbp=12,281.15,,0,16.81



:nono:


----------



## keokiracer

Is it at least that road?


----------



## Peines

keokiracer said:


> Is it at least that road?


:nono:


----------



## keokiracer

Ah.. crap  
I'll search later tonight


----------



## Peines

keokiracer said:


> Ah.. crap
> I'll search later tonight


I hope it will be difficult. :guns1:


----------



## x-type

A92 somewhere?


----------



## Peines

x-type said:


> A92 somewhere?


:nono:


----------



## Peines

It's the same photo… and it's _photoshoped_, so, I hide the motorway mark for some reason… if you can guess why I hide the motorway *mark*, you'll can find the link showed in the photo.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ I've got no idea(s) why you're hiding it.

i have no clue at all... Can you atleast say which area in Spain it is (even if you'd just say north, south etc. it would help)


----------



## michael_siberia

A-316 or A-91?


----------



## bogdymol

I would say that it's your country


----------



## keokiracer

^^ kay:
but where? 
BTW: this is an easy one


----------



## Falusi

Utrecht, A12


----------



## aswnl

^^
That's correct.


----------



## Falusi

Next,


----------



## Road_UK

That's before a tunnel.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ No shit Sherlock....

Sorry, had to do that


----------



## panda80

Serbia, E75 between Leskovac and Vranje?


----------



## Falusi

No, it's not Serbia.


----------



## panda80

Then it must be E75 in Macedonia, few kms south of Demir Kapija, on the non-motorway part. The photo is taken exactly between the 2 tunnels.


----------



## Falusi

Correct


----------



## panda80

Where is this viaduct?


----------



## bogdymol

Austria?


----------



## panda80

Yes, but where exactly?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Under S6?


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> Under S6?


Nope, it's a motorway, not expressway.


----------



## bogdymol

Tauern autobahn?


----------



## panda80

bogdymol said:


> Tauern autobahn?


Yes, you are right about the motorway. But do you know the exact place?


----------



## italystf

panda80 said:


> Nope, it's a motorway, not expressway.


S6 is a real motorway, with 130kph speed limit, hard shoulders and requirement of vignette.


----------



## x-type

is it viaduct Sankt Martin near one-way exit Hüttau/Lammertal (road under viaduct is B166)?


----------



## panda80

x-type said:


> is it viaduct Sankt Martin near one-way exit Hüttau/Lammertal (road under viaduct is B166)?


Yes, correct answer!:cheers:


----------



## panda80

italystf said:


> S6 is a real motorway, with 130kph speed limit, hard shoulders and requirement of vignette.


Yes, I know, I traveled 3 times on it, but officially, on paper, it's an expressway.


----------



## keokiracer

Where is this:

This is a hard one


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Germany or Poland?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I think that it's Belgium, but x-type has the right to post the next photo


----------



## keokiracer

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Germany or Poland?


No and No 


bogdymol said:


> ^^ I think that it's Belgium, but x-type has the right to post the next photo


:clown::doh:
Sorry 

(And no: it's not Belgium)


----------



## mediar

Hungary?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Nope


----------



## da_scotty

Netherlands, A27?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ kay:
But near Breda or near Utrecht?


----------



## da_scotty

keokiracer said:


> ^^ kay:
> But near Breda or near Utrecht?


Breda if I consider the number of lanes on the Road


----------



## keokiracer

^^ You're right, but the A27 just north of Utrecht also has (only) 2 lanes 
Location GStreetview: http://g.co/maps/vwqx5
Your turn


----------



## da_scotty




----------



## x-type

is this in Sardegna?


----------



## da_scotty

nop! But the country is correct!


----------



## christos-greece

Near Aosta and especially E25?


----------



## da_scotty

Nop I'm sorry.. think smaller!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ In the same area of Aosta?


----------



## da_scotty

Near Bolzano... But while being there, 3 languages can be spoken!(hint)


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Is it the SS-508 Bolzano - Vipiteno (Sterzing)?


----------



## x-type

A14, uscita Rimini sud


----------



## x-type

while we're waiting confirm, here is new one:


----------



## Luki_SL

x-type said:


> A14, uscita Rimini sud


Exactly


----------



## christos-greece

The new one: Italy too?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^One think I`m sure that road is close to the coast. Somewhere near Venezia or Ravenna (??).


----------



## x-type

Italy yes. Venezia or Ravenna no. Close to coast yes.


----------



## panda80

It's Fi-Pi-Li superstrada near Livorno Interporto?
Or autostrada azzurra also near Livorno, where it runs parallel to SS67 bis, which is over the channel? (A12, E80).


----------



## x-type

panda80 said:


> It's Fi-Pi-Li superstrada near Livorno Interporto?
> Or autostrada azzurra also near Livorno, where it runs parallel to SS67 bis, which is over the channel? (A12, E80).


That second, yes. It is viaduct Coltano, the longest in Italy and probably in Europe.


----------



## panda80

x-type said:


> That second, yes. It is viaduct Coltano, the longest in Italy and probably in Europe.


Yes, I travelled on both in 2006 and couldn't remember exactly if it was the first or the second. I will post a new photo in the afternoon.


----------



## panda80

Or better let's post a new photo now, as I found a nice one:


----------



## Peines

^^

Looks a bit familiar to me… let's see…

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61599719&postcount=1112

Taurus mountains? (turkey)


----------



## panda80

^^Yes, you are right...(I thought you forgot about my trip to Turkey, from where I posted these pics more than 1 year ago).


----------



## christos-greece

Someone to post the next one...


----------



## bogdymol

I have the perfect image. Allow me 1 minute please


----------



## bogdymol

Where in the world is this?










ChrisZwolle and x-type are allowed to answer only on PM


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Norway?


----------



## bogdymol

No, it's not Norway.


----------



## Attus

Somewhere in the Balkans. Croatia, but rather Bosnia, Serbia or Montenegro.


----------



## italystf

x-type said:


> That second, yes. It is viaduct Coltano, the longest in Italy and probably in Europe.


The longest in Europe is in Portugal over Lisboa bay (17km). Coltano is less than 10km


----------



## bogdymol

Attus said:


> Somewhere in the Balkans. Croatia, but rather Bosnia, Serbia or Montenegro.


You're getting closer, but no, it's none of the above.


----------



## christos-greece

Around Alpes (Switzerland or Italy)?


----------



## noncek

Italy, Trentino.

HINT #2: Another view from the same bridge:


----------



## zimna8080

noncek said:


> Italy, Trentino.



SS243 northeast of Tassullo?


----------



## noncek

^^
Exactly! Well done 
http://g.co/maps/g23nz

(Road number is SS43 though, but I guess it was just a typo  )


----------



## zimna8080

OK, here is mine (I took it)


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Woohoo! Something that's not in Europe! Don't know where it is, though....


----------



## panda80

noncek said:


> Was a little harder indeed
> I'd say it's here: http://g.co/maps/x9u3v
> )


Yes you are right :banana:
Sorry but I had no internet access the last days to confirm faster as I' m not home, but on a trip to Germany.


----------



## Ron2K

zimna8080 said:


> OK, here is mine (I took it)


Somewhere in your home town?


----------



## zimna8080

Ron2K said:


> Somewhere in your home town?


No its not my hometown but a little nearby, I figure most people here post things around where they live. I have taken tons of road photos from Eastern Europe, actually 

The building in the background under construction is one of the tallest buildings under construction in the USA, outside of New York City.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I knew the skyline wasn't Dallas. So, I'll go out on a limb. Fort Worth?


----------



## bogdymol

And if it's not Fort Worth it is Houston


----------



## ChrisZwolle

US 77 in northern Oklahoma City?


----------



## aswnl

ChrisZwolle said:


> US 77 in northern Oklahoma City?


I think you're right. Skyline is correct, and the road configuration matches the Broadway Ext Hwy between W Wilshire Blvd and NW 63rd St.


----------



## sirfreelancealot

Road_UK said:


> Is this better?


That Coach: Abbotts of Leeming, near Northallerton. Used to go to school on their buses but they weren't as nice as them back in the 1980s.


----------



## zimna8080

ChrisZwolle said:


> US 77 in northern Oklahoma City?


You are correct, sir!


----------



## christos-greece

Can someone post the next one please?


----------



## bogdymol

Where is this?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks Strumatic.


----------



## bogdymol

I hope I won't get banned for not obeying the *5th* rule :lol:


----------



## Peines

bogdymol said:


> I hope I won't get banned for not obeying the *5th* rule :lol:


What the hell *No Struma* means?


----------



## bigmishu

Falusi said:


> Maybe, but I'll pass it to the next winner
> 
> It's not that hard
> 
> It was taken by me.


I think is Romania


----------



## christos-greece

Italy or France around Alpes?


----------



## italystf

Stelvio pass?


----------



## Falusi

None of them.


----------



## italystf

Switzerland or Austria?


----------



## Verso

Falusi said:


>


Alps?


----------



## italystf

Looking at the landscape and the lack of trees, I guess it's a very high road (>2000m).


----------



## Falusi

Yes, Alps, Austria. Maybe a more preciseo location? (It is a well known road)


----------



## italystf

Glossglockner alpine road?


----------



## Falusi

I think we have a winner


----------



## italystf

This year Giro d'Italia passed here (I mean the Glossglockner road, not the one I post below).
Well, it was easy: no Italy, no France, alpine landscape...and I can't recall another well-known alpine road in Austria.

Let's guess it:


----------



## Verso

italystf said:


>


Gravellona Toce (A26).


----------



## italystf

You're right! Very fast answer. Verso, it's your time!
I though Italian Wikipedia wasn't so well-known around the world


----------



## Verso

^^ No, it says "Gravellona" in the link: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3a/Gravellona01.jpg. 

Post another pic and change URL.


----------



## hofburg

ah, Verso is always checking right click on the photo.


----------



## Verso

Well, I can't pretend I didn't see it.


----------



## italystf




----------



## panda80

bigmishu said:


> He gets a beer for that? :cheers:


Sure, I give a beer if we meet, either in Bucharest or Budapest 

About the picture, I will give it a try saying Grossglocknerstrasse.


----------



## italystf

You mean the pic above? No, i's not another pic of the Glossglockner road!


----------



## michael_siberia

@ italystf
SS 552 - 52 Km. 29 017
http://www.fvgstrade.it/cms_display/gallery_photo.aspx?cms6c5bcf4f=376d4e3e87304495acbeba98f19c5728


----------



## italystf

^^Only pics from Flickr aren't recognizable from their address?


----------



## michael_siberia

Probably yes :lol:


----------



## italystf

Since the previous one is invalid. I'll post it:









Hoping nobody know a hacking method to reach the address!:lol:


----------



## keokiracer

Here:
http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Dogna,...Udine,+Friuli-Venezia+Giulia,+Italië&t=h&z=16

(found the pic through the URL too : http://www.google.nl/search?tbs=sbi...c0iIgE&num=10&hl=nl&safe=off&bih=667&biw=1366)

A hint is to rename the pic and upload it through imageshack.us or something like that, always works!


----------



## keokiracer

I know it's not my turn officially, but you can't find this one through google search:


It's pic 0028 so you don't know where it is + you can't find it if you google the image-URL, so go ahead, and try this one


----------



## italystf

I create an Immegeshack account just for this game


----------



## michael_siberia

Italy?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^I think so too That`s near CH or A border


----------



## italystf

You mean the 1st or the 2nd pic?


----------



## x-type

is this bridge over Tagliamento near Cimano?


----------



## keokiracer

italystf said:


> I create an Immegeshack account just for this game


You know you don't even need an account to upload a pic :lol:

I think the comments are towards your pic, because mine is faaaar away from there


----------



## italystf

x-type said:


> is this bridge over Tagliamento near Cimano?


X-type, is your turn! But how do you guess it? I uploaded it on Imageshack as guessthehighway.jpg!


----------



## italystf

keokiracer said:


> You know you don't even need an account to upload a pic :lol:
> 
> I think the comments are towards your pic, because mine is faaaar away from there


In fact I didn't create a real account, just an instantaneous upload.


----------



## x-type

italystf said:


> X-type, is your turn! But how do you guess it? I uploaded it on Imageshack as guessthehighway.jpg!


it could be only Tagliamento, Livenza, Piave, Isonzo, Natisone or some similar river. i tried with Tagliamento and found it.
i leave my turn to somebody else.


----------



## keokiracer

Try my pic then, so I didn't upload it for nothing 
Here it is again, I'll remove the one in the older post:


----------



## michael_siberia

A58 westbound?


----------



## italystf

USA?


----------



## keokiracer

No, just a NY taxi cab I spotted, that's actually the reason why I took the pic


----------



## italystf

keokiracer said:


> No, just a NY taxi cab I spotted, that's actually the reason why I took the pic


Bastard joke!  It's France, Holland or Luxembourg (the plate on the left is yellow)?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ True, but which one


----------



## keokiracer

michael_siberia said:


> A58 westbound?


And where exactly would that be?


----------



## michael_siberia

Near Vijfhoek, IMO.


----------



## italystf

x-type said:


> *it could be only Tagliamento, Livenza, Piave, Isonzo, Natisone or some similar river*. i tried with Tagliamento and found it.
> i leave my turn to somebody else.


What distinguish those rivers from other Alpine rivers such Adige, Adda, Ticino, Dora Baltea, etc...?


----------



## x-type

italystf said:


> What distinguish those rivers from other Alpine rivers such Adige, Adda, Ticino, Dora Baltea, etc...?


eastern Alpine rivers in Italy (Venteo, Venezia Friuli Giulia) from some reason carry huge amounts of white pebbles, and often form large peble cays, through which they try to form some poor stream.
western Alpine rivers don't act like that, and they have normal bed with one stream all the way without pebbles ( the do not form many channels among cays like eastern ones).


----------



## Luki_SL

^^It`s not France, it`s rather Luxemburg


----------



## christos-greece

Or Belgium?


----------



## keokiracer

michael_siberia said:


> Near Vijfhoek, IMO.


Nope, you need to go west


----------



## mgk920

keokiracer said:


> No, just a NY taxi cab I spotted, that's actually the reason why I took the pic


That's a helluva fare!

:lol:

Mike


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Looks the same, so it's the same for me


----------



## peezet

Is it a58 near exit33 Yerseke westbound in the Netherlands ?


----------



## christos-greece

We guessed that? Keokiracer?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ What do you mean? :dunno:

(Kinda slow today, it's holiday time for me kay


----------



## Spookvlieger

I think it's in Belgium, most likely on the A18 where you can see a lot of French license plates driving.


----------



## julesstoop

It's most certainly in the Netherlands.


----------



## keokiracer

peezet said:


> Is it a58 near exit33 Yerseke westbound in the Netherlands ?


Totally missed this comment :bash:, yes this is the right location, your turn


----------



## peezet

I can't upload something. Please let somebody else do that


----------



## panda80

peezet said:


> I can't upload something. Please let somebody else do that


Then I will post a photo:


----------



## bogdymol

You have just returned from a trip in Germany... so this is my answer


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think the Czech Republic.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Czech Republic near German border


----------



## NordikNerd

Luki_SL said:


> ^^France??


YES !! Congratulations--correct !! you are the lucky winner, now it's your turn !!


----------



## Luki_SL

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Where is this??


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Somehow makes me think of Italy?


----------



## x-type

it is Switzerland, I don't know where


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Yes it`s Switzerland The closest city is??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's in Bern, northbound on A1.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Yes it is


----------



## seem




----------



## bogdymol

Slovakia, somewhere in Zilina-Martin area?

edit: if it's D1 I remember that there was a castle somewhere around Trencin, but I'm not really sure of the exact location...


----------



## Luki_SL

^^It`s Slovakia, somewhere near Zilina??
Edit: D1 Považská Bystrica


----------



## ChrisZwolle

D1 Považská Bystrica with Považský hrad.


----------



## seem

Chris you are right of course. :yes:



bogdymol said:


> edit: if it's D1 I remember that there was a castle somewhere around Trencin, but I'm not really sure of the exact location...


You mean Beckov castle? It is also one of the castles which you can easily see from the motorway. Or maybe you meant Trenčín castle, there is amazing view on town and castle from motorway service "Zamarovce".


----------



## bogdymol

seem;85084505
You mean Beckov castle? It is also one of the castles which you can easily see from the motorway. Or maybe you meant Trenčín castle said:


> I have this photo made by me when I drove there last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also remember another castle in the left side of the motorway (Zilina -> Bratislava driving direction) but unfortunately I don't have a clear picture of that one.


----------



## seem

bogdymol said:


> I also remember another castle in the left side of the motorway (Zilina -> Bratislava driving direction) but unfortunately I don't have a clear picture of that one.


Castle on the left side.. you mean the Trenčín Castle?










There are actually quite many castles on a way from Žilina to Bratisla, first 2 are between Martin and Žilina in Strečno pass, 1 one in Žilina, Považská Bystrica, Ilava, Trenčín, Beckov and then there are some other castles which you can't really see from D1 and there are 2 castles in Bratislava.


----------



## seem

One of my pics, so guess where it is guys -


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Isn't that S1 near Wien?


----------



## seem

Chris could you add a new rule on this list? 

so the new rule is - Chris can't guess. 





ChrisZwolle said:


> Maybe it's time to start a game, similar to guess the city ones.
> 
> There are some rules though. The one that guesses the picture first, is allowed to post the next one. When there is no response in say, 24 hours, anyone can submit a new one. No new ones should be submitted unless the previous one is guessed correctly within 24 hrs.
> 
> Some other rules:
> > Hints are allowed
> > The pic must have something recognizeable, no rural highways that could be anywhere, unless they feature something special.
> > All kinds of pics are allowed, Googled, selfmade, Google Earth, Live Earth etc.
> > Don't make it too hard to guess
> > *No Struma*
> > The North must be on the upper side of the picture.
> > Remember people are from all parts over the world, so again, keep it recognizeable.


----------



## Penn's Woods

I say Chris can guess, if and only if he'll post something that's not from fricking Europe.

Nothing against Europe, but this is getting monotonous.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Here's something that's not from fricking Europe.


----------



## mediar

So was it really Wien's S1? I though its somewhere around Munchen...


----------



## Luki_SL

^^USA for sure


----------



## mediar

I mean the previous picture.


----------



## mapman:cz

mediar said:


> I mean the previous picture.


It's S2 near Süßenbrunn, so it's almost the same road, cause S2 turns into S1 shortly after this particular section..


----------



## mediar

Right... Than you, I didn't know that.


----------



## aswnl

Oh no, not an American picture again.
Could be _anywhere_, with those grid roadsystems.


----------



## christos-greece

San Antonio or Los Angeles?


----------



## essendon bombers

ChrisZwolle said:


> Here's something that's not from fricking Europe.


Doesn't Johannesburg have a freeway interchange like this? Just south of the city centre? M1/M2


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, it's very similar, but it's not Johannesburg. Good thinking though.


----------



## keokiracer

Chris, question: is the top of the pic facing north? Or did you turn the satellite image?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The image is facing north. I don't trick with stuff like that.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Hmm. That thing that looks like a small soccer field - a very small soccer field, in fact - is making me think Not North America. I'll have to give it more though later. Unless someone gets it, of course.

:cheers:


----------



## BringMe

Mexico? Argentina? I have no idea..


----------



## Verso

Europe is easier to guess.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some hints;

* this is the widest road in the subdivision.
* it was significantly improved in the past decade.


----------



## Ron2K

essendon bombers said:


> Doesn't Johannesburg have a freeway interchange like this? Just south of the city centre? M1/M2


Was my first thought as well. (There's a good shot of it in _District 9_ right at the end.)


----------



## BringMe

Edit.


----------



## Verso

^^ We have to guess that ourselves. Is it North America?


----------



## mgk920

^^
I-15/I-80 (south split), Salt Lake City, UT, USA.

:yes:

Mike


----------



## BringMe

Edit.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^That's not how it works: Mike was right, he posts.
And since I was in his neck of the woods just last week....


----------



## Verso

BringMe said:


> Jezz.. he said before.. is not europe or *north america*


That was just Penn's Woods thinking; it was N. America after all. Isn't it mgk920's turn?


----------



## mgk920

Penn's Woods said:


> Hmm. That thing that looks like a small soccer field - a very small soccer field, in fact - is making me think Not North America. I'll have to give it more though later. Unless someone gets it, of course.
> 
> :cheers:


Nope, here is the home field of Real Salt Lake (MLS), located in the south suburbs:
http://maps.google.com/?ll=40.583795,-111.895494&spn=0.009745,0.021973&t=k&z=16&vpsrc=6

Here is that item that looks like a 'soccer field' in the 'guess' image, it's an office(?) building:
http://maps.google.com/?ll=40.72030...=djffhyKS4_Ecbmtmnc19JQ&cbp=12,219.81,,0,-3.6

Mike


----------



## BringMe

Ohh ok my mistake sorry 

Let me post this here


----------



## mgk920

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^That's not how it works: Mike was right, he posts.
> And since I was in his neck of the woods just last week....


All right....

Hereyas go!










Enjoy!

:cheers1:

Oh yea, where in my area were you?

Mike


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I took some vacation - roadtripped out to the Chicago area (unaccountably, I'd never been there). Stayed in Mundelein (Lake Co., Ill.,) 'cause I got a good rate, and one day - the Sunday the Packers and Brewers were both playing St. Louis - I drove out to Madison and back, using, basically, 94 to Madison, 39/90 to Rockford then state roads across.

I loved Chicago. Too bad about the winters....

15/80 was my first thought, but (1) that thing I idiotically thought was a soccer field threw me off and (2) I knew the concurrency was a couple of miles long. It looked to me like a freeway-to-freeway interchange.

Now, aerials of France or Belgium or England, I actually have a decent chance of getting. Telling the difference between Hungary and Bulgaria by the striping patterns, no.


----------



## mgk920

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^I took some vacation - roadtripped out to the Chicago area (unaccountably, I'd never been there). Stayed in Mundelein (Lake Co., Ill.,) 'cause I got a good rate, and one day - the Sunday the Packers and Brewers were both playing St. Louis - I drove out to Madison and back, using, basically, 94 to Madison, 39/90 to Rockford then state roads across.
> 
> I loved Chicago. Too bad about the winters....
> 
> 15/80 was my first thought, but (1) that thing I idiotically thought was a soccer field threw me off and (2) I knew the concurrency was a couple of miles long. It looked to me like a freeway-to-freeway interchange.
> 
> Now, aerials of France or Belgium or England, I actually have a decent chance of getting. Telling the difference between Hungary and Bulgaria by the striping patterns, no.


Kewl! Your thoughts on the southeastern Wisconsin scenery?

Oh yea, I like Chicago, too, with only two exceptions - I cannot stand Chicago politicians (although I do like how the city's new Mayor is starting to knock a few heads around) and I have no use for anything ursine (look it up!).

:yes:

Mike


----------



## BringMe

Canada Right?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interstate 15 between Butte and Helena.

I'm actually surprised I found it because I was looking for four-lane non-Interstates in the Rockies.


----------



## mgk920

I thought that that one would last a little longer. The landscape looks kind of 'Mediterranean' in the image, but that otherwise European-looking motorway would have been tunneled straight through that hill if that was in Europe.

:cheers:

Mike


----------



## Verso

Penn's Woods said:


> It looked to me like a freeway-to-freeway interchange.


That's actually a freeway going west - Utah State Route 201 (SR-201), colloquially known as the _21st South Freeway_.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This is for our Latin American friends:


----------



## bogdymol

I know ! I know !!! It's in South America :colgate: 1 point for me


----------



## panda80

bogdymol said:


> I know ! I know !!! It's in South America :colgate: 1 point for me


Latin America can also mean Central America so it's possible you won't get any points :cheers:


----------



## keokiracer

I win :colgate: Sao Paulo, Brazil
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=São+P...43&vpsrc=6&hnear=São+Paulo,+Brazilië&t=h&z=17


----------



## keokiracer

Here is the new one: We're still not going back to Europe, where is this?


----------



## seem

Somewhere in Asia perhaps. :dunno:

It might be in China or Thailand.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Yes it's in Asia, but not in the countries you mentioned


----------



## panda80

South Korea?


----------



## keokiracer

Nope


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Japan?


----------



## keokiracer

seem said:


> Well it looks like a seaside and it doesn't really look like in CZ.


I thought that was a lake, but it doesn't matter anymore, because Chris has guessed the pic


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Where do we find these neat triangles?


----------



## seem

Austria? It would be my last guess. :nuts:


----------



## seem

ChrisZwolle said:


> Where do we find these neat triangles?


NL


----------



## keokiracer

@Chris Definately not in The Netherlands 
err... Germany?


----------



## keokiracer

seem said:


> NL


As I said, definately not in the Netherlands


----------



## Chilio

It reminded me of an intersection of that type near Karlsruhe... but two of them... It most likely is in Germany, but no idea where...


----------



## seem

keokiracer said:


> As I said, definately not in the Netherlands


Why not? It just really looks like it is in the NL, it just looks like a typical Dutch suburbia.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Because I live in The Netherlands, and we rarely have these kind of interchanges, let alone 2 of them close to eachother. But for a split second it did remind me of a Dutch suburbian area too


----------



## Penn's Woods

England?

And how do I get Google Maps to stop "translating" German place names like "Mayence"?:bash:


----------



## Spookvlieger

Denmark, O4, 21 suburbs of København


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Very good!  I filmed there in April. This is how high-capacity three-way interchanges on busy motorways should be constructed instead of trumpets.


----------



## Chilio

That's why I thought it is in Germany. I found tens of such interchanges there, even two similarly near to each other... But not the same


----------



## Spookvlieger

OK  I just got lucky, I knew the layout of suburbs in denmark is similar to NL.

next , chris is gonne know this in 1....2.....3....


----------



## Penn's Woods

Vilvoorde Viaduct?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Vilvoorde is waaay wider then that (2x3) and there are 2 viaducts close to eachother. This one is near Liège, but I can't remember the exact location...

This is Vilvoorde: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55425


----------



## Spookvlieger

Don't wait for my approval when you find out, I'll be offline..So just go on


----------



## keokiracer

This sucks, I really can't find the location :bash:
I'm gonna stop searching because I'm going crazy here... Someone else can find it, it's near Liège, so good luck to you...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

E25 at Remouchamps. At first I thought it was the Polleur viaduct (E42) but that one isn't that big.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Ow yeah that's it... I only saw a pic like that once before and the only thing that stayed in my head was that it was somewhere near Liège...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^It look`s like Wien  Or is similar to this city in the night


----------



## Spookvlieger

I didn't knew Wien had US styled skyscrapers then...


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> This shouldn't be too hard.


Is that downtown Cincinnati?

Looking east on I-71?

Just a guess....


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> A59 was originally a two-lane N59, which was later doubled but they couldn't find funding for a cloverleaf at that time, which was around the late 1980's and/or early 1990's (the darkest era of Dutch roads).





keokiracer said:


> When the A27 from Hooipolder to Everdingen will be widened, this interchange will become a cloverleaf. This widening is expected to be finishedd in 2018. They're still in the phase of chosing alternatives


I see, thanks.

As for the latest photo: is that Poland?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^I`m sure it isn`t Poland


----------



## mgk920

Looks to me like I-670 at I-35 in downtown Kansas City, MO USA, looking eastward.

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ That's right! Good job Mike


----------



## mgk920

I guess that I'll have to put up another one....

Here goes!










Enjoy!

:yes:

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ah, nice one  Wasn't that road flooded a while back?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I'm stumped. Looks like everyone else is too. Chris, if you know it....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Jefferson City, Missouri 

This is the flooding I mentioned.


----------



## mgk920

ChrisZwolle said:


> Jefferson City, Missouri
> 
> This is the flooding I mentioned.


That was 18 years ago!



Anyways, yes, it's US 50/54/63 in Jefferson City, MO. The Missouri State Capitol is in that small park on the lower right edge of my image, just cut off to the right (and yes, it's on high ground!).

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next one


----------



## keokiracer

USA again? Looks busy there, I hope that's not 24/7


----------



## Penn's Woods

It somehow looks English to me, except the sign gantries indicate it's a right-hand-drive country.


----------



## christos-greece

Italy, Naples?


----------



## x-type

it is in Montreal, Canada. roads are AR15, AR40 and R117.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^
Here, in fact: http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=45.503429,-73.665733&spn=0.008392,0.016501&t=m&z=16&vpsrc=6


I should have recognized it. I've been there.


----------



## Penn's Woods

It's been x-type's turn for three days. What's the rule?


----------



## Ron2K

^^ First pic posted wins.


----------



## Penn's Woods

That works. I've got nothing at them moment, and no time to hunt. (It just occurred to me the contest had disappeared.)

So, bring it on....


----------



## da_scotty




----------



## bogdymol

UK ?


----------



## da_scotty

Sure!


----------



## da_scotty

Next time I'll inverse the picture for a extra twist!


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^We're not allowed to do that. Or shouldn't be. Just like when a map is posted, north needs to be at the top.

But I don't think "UK?" is very specific....


----------



## Verso

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ef/*A92_looking_east*_-_geograph.org.uk_-_707270.jpg 

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:A92_looking_east_-_geograph.org.uk_-_707270.jpg


----------



## da_scotty

damm you verso 
I hoped that people wouldn't do that, respecting the spirit and love for this game.. but I was painfully mistaken..


----------



## Verso

There's no point in guessing what has already been guessed.  Next time you should upload your pic.  Your turn again.


----------



## De Klauw

BTW: the opening post states 'No struma'. What does that mean? The only thing Googles gives for 'struma' is a disease and a ship.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Struma_motorway&oldid=252865900


----------



## bogdymol

De Klauw said:


> BTW: the opening post states 'No struma'. What does that mean? The only thing Googles gives for 'struma' is a disease and a ship.


You should send a PM to user radi6404. He sure has an answer for this


----------



## x-type

the rule was anyway broken recently


----------



## Penn's Woods

Verso said:


> There's no point in guessing what has already been guessed.  Next time you should upload your pic.  Your turn again.


Someone should go....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

OK, next one.

It may be hard for some, but it's well-known:


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Auckland, New Zealand. (I knew I've seen it somewhere, but had to scroll through all major Aussie cities first...)


----------



## shpirtkosova




----------



## Verso

^^ Serbia?  If not, then I say Kosovo.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Um, it's Bobek Azbest's turn. He guessed right, like, 45 minutes ago.


----------



## essendon bombers

Bangkok or Shanghai?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mike has so far given the hottest, but incorrect answer


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Found it! O-50 in Adana, Turkey.

Here's a new one:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Italy?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ah nice one. At first I thought it was Manila but it's another city which I leave others to guess.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Not Italy.


----------



## keokiracer

Hmm... Chris thinks it's in Asia.. Which means I'm gonna guess somewhere in Asia too 
I was thinking of Jakarta, but the water is on the wrong side of the highway all the time , So... Singapore?


----------



## x-type

i think it is India. now i'm trying to search where exactly.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

keokiracer said:


> So... Singapore?


No.


x-type said:


> i think it is India.


It isn't.


----------



## keokiracer

Is it even in Asia? Because I'm starting to think about South America


----------



## Penn's Woods

What strikes me is that part of the city is laid out in a clear grid....


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

keokiracer said:


> Is it even in Asia? Because I'm starting to think about South America


Now that's more like it.


----------



## keokiracer

Rio De Janeiro (Brazil)? 
Montevideo (Uruguay)?


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Neither.


----------



## keokiracer

Crap... I'll keep on searching 

Just to be sure: You did not turn the picture and it's in South America (so south of Panama), right?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I just GoogleMapped the entire South American coast. I'd take the "that's more like it" as meaning "South America is closer than anyone was."


----------



## keokiracer

It IS Panama LOL
http://maps.google.nl/?ll=8.99182,-79.497199&spn=0.024034,0.042272&t=h&z=15&vpsrc=6

Gimme a couple of mins, I've got the right one to follow up


----------



## keokiracer

And here's the next one already


----------



## Penn's Woods

Google Images provides 175,000 matches for "suspension bridge over rail yard." hno:

EDIT: It does look familiar, though. Is it in the U.S.?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Here's a road view


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Thank you Chris 


Penn's Woods said:


> Google Images provides 175,000 matches for "suspension bridge over rail yard." hno:


:troll:



Penn's Woods said:


> EDIT: It does look familiar, though. Is it in the U.S.?


 Nope.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Here's a road view


You = :troll: 

Is it Italy?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Yes, but where?


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

This is easy, I've "google driven" this so many times. 
Genova, Italy, A7/A10 intersection.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Your turn again, and a bit easier one then the other one please


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

All right:


----------



## keokiracer

That was indeed very easy 
Göteborg: http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Götebo...teborg,+Västra+Götalands+län,+Zweden&t=h&z=15


----------



## keokiracer

An easy one from me, Chris will know this one in a split second  (but on the other hand, he knows almost every pic within a second)


----------



## x-type

E6 in Göteborg, S, Tingstad tunnel 

crap, i was late


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Now these don't last very long, do they. :lol: End of A28 in Utrecht, NL.

Another one:


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Next one 

We're going on top speed here :lol:


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Edited above. Chris can supply us with a driver's view again. 
(That should slow this down a bit... :devil


----------



## keokiracer

Next time check if the pic isn't on some website  :troll:
http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Ústí+n...stí+nad+Labem,+Tsjechische+Republiek&t=h&z=15

It's on this site too 

http://www.risy.cz/cs/vyhledavace/prumyslove-zony/detail?Id=652
(google images, then click on the icon in the searchbar and typ in the URL of the pic)

Because I cheated I'll give you an other chance


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Goddammit, I just made it by myself. It's not even remotely the same picture. Another Google witchcraft in action. :lol:

I just noticed - why doesn't it show the icon in Opera?

Anyway, here's the replacement:


----------



## keokiracer

Germany?


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Yes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I once made a video there.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ You've made a video everywhere Chris


----------



## mapman:cz

I'd go for Regensburg (A3/A93) ...

EDIT: I just checked google maps nad it fits.

Next picture, where is this dry tunnel to tunnel motorway section?


----------



## Verso

Spain?


----------



## snowland

Germany or Austria?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ChrisZwolle said:


> Game on:


repost for the next page.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Yes! A1 exit 17, (next to) Lausanne, Switzerland.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Very good. This interchange has some interesting history. A1 was originally constructed for the Expo 64 as a direct link between Lausanne and Genève, and that is why the motorway continues into Lausanne instead of serving through traffic. Although the main volumes may also be into Lausanne, instead of through traffic. Traffic levels drop to less than 20.000 between Yverdon and Bern.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Now where might this be?


----------



## Peines

http://g.co/maps/ng3h9

Azadegan Hwy
Teherán, Irán


----------



## Chilio

May I suggest a new rule: Chris has not right to guess before at least 10 people have guessed wrongly or nobody has guessed the correct answer for more than 2 hours (the first of two which happens earlier)


----------



## radi6404

A few difficult ones




































this one is easy.


----------



## Peines

The car is a Opel Astra, isn't it?


----------



## radi6404

No, it is a crashbarriers silver fiat coupe, on the first pics it is indeet an Opel Astra.


----------



## Peines

pssss....


> There are some rules though. *The one that guesses the picture first, is allowed to post the next one. When there is no response in say, 24 hours, anyone can submit a new one. No new ones should be submitted unless the previous one is guessed correctly within 24 hrs*.



...!


----------



## Ron2K

^^ Well, since radi was the one posting them, let's just say that it's the Struma and move on.


----------



## ABRob

radi6404 said:


> A few difficult ones


1 Germany A9?
2,3 Germany A94
4 Austria A8
5, 6 not Germany


----------



## keokiracer

Chilio said:


> May I suggest a new rule: Chris has not right to guess before at least 10 people have guessed wrongly or nobody has guessed the correct answer for more than 2 hours (the first of two which happens earlier)


You don't even have to make that rule, because if you check the last few pages, you can see that Chris has waited a lot before he posted the right answer. And because you're good at something shouldn't mean you're not allowed to join (or prohibited in some sort of way) to guess the highway. It makes it more fun for me because I also know I have to be quick


----------



## Verso

Ron2K said:


> ^^ Well, since radi was the one posting them, let's just say that it's the Struma and move on.


None of them is Struma. #5 should be Slovenia, probably A2.


----------



## hofburg

I think #5 is A1 near between Unec and Logatec.
#4 Austria A9


----------



## Verso

hofburg said:


> I think #5 is A1 near between Unec and Logatec.


Yeah, that's more like it. I assumed that Radi hasn't driven there yet since he usually goes from Bulgaria to Germany.


----------



## radi6404

ABRob said:


> 1 Germany A9?
> 2,3 Germany A94
> 4 Austria A8
> 5, 6 not Germany


wow, did not think it, unbelievable. But 2,3 is right I think, 2,3 is the motorway near Munich to Austrain border between Salzburg and Passau, but Austria it is not A8 I think, it is the motorway going to Linz, is that A8?


----------



## radi6404

All pictures are taken by me, ofcourse, I have driven all the motorways I posted here.


----------



## x-type

Radi do you understand the purpose of this thread and how one takes part in it? You have posted photos an you even don't know their exact location :?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^And when it wasn't his turn.:bash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Stacking the next one:


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^It's not your turn either. 

:cheers:

EDIT: But is that a baseball diamond on the right? In fact, another one at the bottom?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Then whose turn is it?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you guess it, it's your turn. 

Last winner didn't post a new one.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Peines. He even pointed out the rule Radi violated. Although he was reasonably gracious about it.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85703701&postcount=3151


----------



## Verso

Northern Hemisphere?  It looks familiar...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> Northern Hemisphere?  It looks familiar...


I can tell you it's not either Bled or Ljubljana. :cheers:


----------



## Penn's Woods

Or northeastern Queens. But that's probably closer than Slovenia.


----------



## seem

Chris, then it might be Postojna. :yes:


----------



## radi6404

ABRob said:


> 1 Germany A9?
> 2,3 Germany A94
> 4 Austria A8
> 5, 6 not Germany





Verso said:


> Yeah, that's more like it. I assumed that Radi hasn't driven there yet since he usually goes from Bulgaria to Germany.





x-type said:


> Radi do you understand the purpose of this thread and how one takes part in it? You have posted photos an you even don't know their exact location :?


I do now it, I just do not tell it, but it seems people do not guess very well here. The Slovenia picture is not even guessed properly, also the german motorway picture and the other picture with the national road.


----------



## Verso

seem said:


> Chris, then it might be Postojna. :yes:


God knows what they hide in their cave... Seriously though, is that the Netherlands?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Penn's Woods said:


> EDIT: But is that a baseball diamond on the right? In fact, another one at the bottom?


That would be a clue.


----------



## keokiracer

Found it!
http://maps.google.nl/?ll=10.491747,-66.932756&spn=0.005982,0.010568&t=k&z=17&vpsrc=6 

I'll post something soon


----------



## radi6404

Now has anyone found out that the Slovenian pic is the motroway betwee Ljubliana and Cro border? And pic no. 6 also needs to be guessed.


----------



## Penn's Woods

1) You can't post nine pictures at a time.
2) We've moved on.
*3) It wasn't your turn.*


----------



## keokiracer

But it is my turn  Here's the new one


----------



## Penn's Woods

Wild guess: somewhere in France?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope


----------



## radi6404

dumb rules, i will not post here again. I thought anyone can post pics when he wants and people will guess, I did not know that you have to wait til your turn is and that if you win, you hae to provide the next pic.


----------



## Verso

radi6404 said:


> Now has anyone found out that the Slovenian pic is the motroway betwee Ljubliana and Cro border?


Where exactly? I assume close to Ljubljana.



keokiracer said:


>


China?


----------



## seem

Penn's Woods said:


> 1) You can't post nine pictures at a time.
> 2) We've moved on.
> *3) It wasn't your turn.*


4) No Struma



keokiracer said:


> But it is my turn  Here's the new one


Belgium?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I doubt it: it looks like there's a toll booth at the lower left of the interchange.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hint: this road is the oldest motorway of the country. The interchange itself opened in 1990.


----------



## keokiracer

Verso said:


> China?


You're the closest of the answers given so far.

Ah, Chris of course knows


----------



## Chilio

Taiwan again?


----------



## keokiracer

Nope, but you're closer then Verso was.


----------



## Chilio

Closer... saying it's island near China... or? ... maybe South Korea?


----------



## keokiracer

You're getting colder again 

Hint: Go futher south


----------



## Penn's Woods

Or the Philippines.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Or further south..


----------



## Chilio

How much further? Indonesia?...


----------



## Penn's Woods

Indonesia indeed.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=-6.305829,106.884184&spn=0.023802,0.033002&t=k&z=15&vpsrc=6

Now I'll need time to find something.


----------



## keokiracer

Maybe... 

But where in Indonesia would that be?

EDIT: never mind


----------



## Chilio

Found it. Rambutan


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Sorry, you were just seconds too late 

Better luck next time :troll:


----------



## Chilio

Jalan Tol Lingkar Luar Selatan crossing Jalan Tol Jagorawi...


----------



## Chilio

upss... I see... These names... Hell lot of time till I decide what to write as an answer


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Still too late

BTW: Don't you know how to link from GMaps?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Chilio said:


> upss... I see... These names... Hell lot of time till I decide what to write as an answer


As soon as I have it I just quickly post "GOT IT - wait for the link," then go get the link and come back and edit the post.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Right country, wrong city.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is one item on that photo that pretty much gives it away.


----------



## Ron2K

DC? There's something looking suspiciously like the Washington Monument on the horizon...


----------



## christos-greece

Los Angeles perhaps?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Ron2K said:


> DC? There's something looking suspiciously like the Washington Monument on the horizon...


Got it! Care to take a stab at the road?


----------



## mgk920

Penn's Woods said:


> Got it! Care to take a stab at the road?


Whitehurst Freeway?

Mike


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Indeed.

Map: http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=38.904142,-77.069113&spn=0.009718,0.024633&t=h&z=16&vpsrc=6

We're looking east, I'd guess from the east side of the Key Bridge. The roadway you see coming in from the right is the ramp from the bridge to the freeway eastbound. US 29 northbound follows that ramp; 29 southbound follows the freeway west and sort of jughandles under the bridge to get onto it. (That'll make sense on the map.) I went to Georgetown University, a few minutes' walk northwest of here, and the nearest Metro station was across the river in Virginia, so I've walked past this spot many, many times.

That is the Washington Monument in the far background; the lit-up, flat whitish building reflecting in the water (the Potomac River) is the Kennedy Center, a performing-arts venue.


Source of photo: http://www.examiner.com/restaurant-...nsport=fragment&type=resize&height=27&ackData[id]=2

I just searched Google Images for the Whitehurst and liked this one.


----------



## mgk920

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Indeed.
> 
> Map: http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=38.904142,-77.069113&spn=0.009718,0.024633&t=h&z=16&vpsrc=6
> 
> We're looking east, I'd guess from the east side of the Key Bridge. The roadway you see coming in from the right is the ramp from the bridge to the freeway eastbound. US 29 northbound follows that ramp; 29 southbound follows the freeway west and sort of jughandles under the bridge to get onto it. (That'll make sense on the map.) I went to Georgetown University, a few minutes' walk northwest of here, and the nearest Metro station was across the river in Virginia, so I've walked past this spot many, many times.
> 
> That is the Washington Monument in the far background; the lit-up, flat whitish building reflecting in the water (the Potomac River) is the Kennedy Center, a performing-arts venue.
> 
> 
> Source of photo: http://www.examiner.com/restaurant-...nsport=fragment&type=resize&height=27&ackData[id]=2
> 
> I just searched Google Images for the Whitehurst and liked this one.


When the DC Metrorail system was being laid out, the planners wanted to put a stop in the Georgetown area, but the neighbors vehemently rejected it.

hno:

Mike


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^The story is that the good people of Georgetown were afraid Metro'd bring in "riff-raff."

Of course, if you've been around "Wisconsin and M" on a weekend night.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Earth to Mike!


----------



## mgk920

Penn's Woods said:


> Earth to Mike!


Well...

...Ok










Enjoy!

:cheers:

Mike


----------



## christos-greece

U.K. or France?


----------



## keokiracer

USA?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Oy. I'm sure Chris'll tell us.


----------



## mgk920

All right, it is in the USA, although granted that from that angle, it does have a bit of a 'Mediterranean' look to it.

(And that'll be the only hint that I'll give yas! :wink2: )

Mike


----------



## Penn's Woods

All right. Game on!

Off-topic but since I was looking at a map of Wisconsin last night, how the frick do you pronounce "Outagamie"?


----------



## Spookvlieger

Probably like: Oet(ah)g(ha)my or someting. I put in the h so you wouldn't prounounce it like an English 'a' but like a French or Dutch one.


----------



## Verso

/ˌaʊtəˈɡæmi/


----------



## mgk920

Penn's Woods said:


> All right. Game on!
> 
> Off-topic but since I was looking at a map of Wisconsin last night, how the frick do you pronounce "Outagamie"?


Well, since my little domicile's windows overlook the county's courthouse here in downtown Appleton, WI (the county seat of Outagamie County), it is:

"OUT - uh - GAY - me"

The word is from aboriginal American roots. From the Wikipedia article for Outagamie County, Wisconsin:
""Outagamie," an Anishinaabe term for the Meskwaki (Fox) Indians, translates to "dwellers of other shore" or "dwellers on the other side of the stream.""

:cheers1:

Mike


----------



## Penn's Woods

That's why I asked you.  (I didn't know you could see the courthouse, obviously, but figured you were in the county.)

(Wikipedia also tells me there's an Appleton-Neenah-Menasha Metroplex - can't swear to the order; I read this yesterday - which I think is sort of cute. )

Since I don't have time today to pore over the Rand McNally looking for exits with the right configuration, I give up on this one....


----------



## Spookvlieger

whoops to late


----------



## keokiracer

No, look at previous page, it's in South Africa, as guessed by Blaskovitz


----------



## Blaskovitz

Interchange of N1 and N12 !  

http://mapy.google.pl/maps?q=Johann...auteng,+Republika+Południowej+Afryki&t=h&z=14


----------



## bogdymol

:banana:

later edit: I was 2 minutes away from the answer... click on my _dancing banana_


----------



## Blaskovitz

That was easy, I like SA  

So...


----------



## christos-greece

U.S.A., Germany or France?


----------



## keokiracer

South Africa again?


----------



## Blaskovitz

*christos-greece:* No
*keokiracer:* No


----------



## italystf

Spain?


----------



## Blaskovitz

No


----------



## keokiracer

Somewhere in South America? (Brazil, Argentina etc.)


----------



## italystf

Asia?


----------



## Blaskovitz

keokiracer said:


> Somewhere in South America? (Brazil, Argentina etc.)


No  



italystf said:


> Asia?


yes


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Kvish 6 vs Kvish 65 in Israel.


----------



## Blaskovitz

^^ eh...

Your turn


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Easy one:


----------



## keokiracer

Found it:
http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=bahrei...4958,10.821533&vpsrc=6&hnear=Bahrein&t=h&z=14

I'll skip my turn this time, who has a pic can post it


----------



## Chilio

This should be quite easy:


----------



## Peines

Bulgaria, A5?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77407287&postcount=1555


----------



## Chilio

Yup... Peines turn.
The picture is taken about half an year ago, when the intersection wasn't fully opened 

BTW, I was too lazy to search for a post-opening picture, downloading it and uploading it again... And I suppose Peines just used the "search" option of the forum to find the link in the thread...
P.S. I have also a lot of my own pictures from the construction of it, but they are even older, and I suppose the same "technique" for finding them would work, as I also posted them in the thread about A5, like for example this one:


----------



## Penn's Woods

In that case, if that intersection's in the U.S., those signs were put up by some local jurisdiction - below the state level - that's disregarding national standards. But I don't think I've seen anything like that here.


----------



## keokiracer

I immediately thought of Salt Lake city and Phoenix, but I couldn't find a roundabout at either of those cities...


----------



## Peines

Penn's Woods said:


> In that case, if that intersection's in the U.S., those signs were put up by some local jurisdiction - below the state level - that's disregarding national standards. But I don't think I've seen anything like that here.


Clue: "U.S."


----------



## Penn's Woods

Sigh.
Fine. Is it in the U.S. or not?

[Zwolle, you're enjoying this, aren't you?]


----------



## Peines

keokiracer said:


> I immediately thought of Salt Lake city and Phoenix, but I couldn't find a roundabout at either of those cities...


Around more than 600km from one of those cities...


----------



## Peines

Penn's Woods said:


> Sigh.
> Fine. Is it in the U.S. or not?


Yes


----------



## Chilio

But probably offshore 
Edit: Or maybe not... it's few km less than 600 to the coast from Phoenix and Salt lake city is in the middle of mainland USA...


----------



## Penn's Woods

Here:

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=39.986903,-104.823818&spn=0.007612,0.021887&t=h&z=16&vpsrc=6

I really don't know what's with that signage, though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You got it 

Weird signage...


----------



## Penn's Woods

Perhaps Chris would like to put up the next photo? I'd hate to see the thread accused of becoming too North America-focused. 

:cheers:


----------



## x-type

is it usual to have such direction signs for roundabouts in USA? or those direction signes where is this H thing? that is the most European thing i have ever seen on US roads! looks like some mixture of Portuguese and Brittish signs.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^No, it's completely bizarre. Hence my (mistaken) certainty that it wasn't in the U.S. I only started to change my mind when I saw a baseball field, although there are other countries where baseball is played.


----------



## aswnl

I have a simple one, very easy.


----------



## Peines

^^ "image: U.S geological Survey" 

Well... it might be in some part of US...


----------



## Penn's Woods

The USGS does have some activities outside the country; they certainly do seismic monitoring in the Pacific, for example. Don't know about aerial photography, though.

That toll booth is interesting.


----------



## Chilio

And also the some kind of a horse racing track or something...


----------



## aswnl

I thought a picture of an interchange with an airplane-motive would be guessed within an instant.

Hint: the roadnumbers are (x) and (x+1).


----------



## mgk920

The development patterns are unmistakably from Puerto Rico (part of the USA). PR 52/53 at Coco, PR.

Mike


----------



## Chilio

Wow... these aren't actually big trees...
Funny thing I google-earthed Puerto Rico for the previous "U.S." picture, but didn't see that airplane...
So Mike, obviously it's a correct answer, would you post the next picture?


----------



## aswnl

mgk920 said:


> The development patterns are unmistakably from Puerto Rico (part of the USA). PR 52/53 at Coco, PR.
> 
> Mike


That's correct kay:


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

So, where's this fine mess?


----------



## christos-greece

The terrain looks European. Belgium, France or Italy?


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

^^ None of the three.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This section opened in 1979. When opened, it was the completion of a major missing link.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Germany ??


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Nope.


----------



## Peines

Spain.. Portugal...?


----------



## makaveli6

Netherlands?


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

No, no and no.


----------



## aswnl

http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=linz&h...r=Linz,+Opper-Oostenrijk,+Oostenrijk&t=h&z=16


----------



## aswnl

OK, new one...


----------



## Peines

^^ Kvish 6 vs Kvish 65 in Israel.

..
..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85874570&postcount=3274


----------



## aswnl

I hadn't noticed it a few days ago....


----------



## Peines

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:troll:


----------



## keokiracer

Spain?
France?


----------



## x-type

is it N2 on Reunion?


----------



## Peines

keokiracer said:


> Spain?
> France?


One of above...



x-type said:


> is it N2 on Reunion?


...NO.


----------



## keokiracer

In that case I'm going with Spain


----------



## Peines

^^ :troll:


----------



## keokiracer

Ahum, In that case I'm going with France


----------



## Luki_SL

^^I think it`s France near Swiss border


----------



## Peines

^^ no


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Took me quite a while to figure this out (yes, I browsed southern France quite thoroughly at first). This wasn't nice of you at all, dear sir. 

New Caledonia, French overseas territory.


----------



## Peines

Bobek_Azbest said:


> Took me quite a while to figure this out (yes, I browsed southern France quite thoroughly at first). This wasn't nice of you at all, dear sir.
> 
> New Caledonia, French overseas territory.


:cheers:


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Now for something easier. And more industrial.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Former Autobahnkreuz Essen-Nord. Used to be A52, now it's B224. I've driven there a few years ago.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

What a surprise.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You can post another one, if you want to.

edit: I remember I took some pics there.

IMG_3877 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


IMG_3878 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


IMG_3881 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## seem

I have driven there in May but if Chris didn't post the answer first I wouldn't think that it is in Germany not even Essen. :nuts:


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

ChrisZwolle said:


> You can post another one, if you want to.


Then more industry it is:


----------



## Nima-Farid

Is it in Spain?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope.


----------



## italystf

France?


----------



## makaveli6

Germany?


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

No x2.

Edit: time for a hint. EU, but not €.


----------



## Vallex

CZ?


----------



## mapman:cz

Vallex said:


> CZ?


Yeah, you're right  It's the I/56 Místecká street in Ostrava ...
Vítkovice steel mill to the right.


----------



## Vallex

del


----------



## Vallex

on the second thought..


----------



## Spookvlieger

did'nt mapman got it right?

Netherlands?


----------



## Chilio

Actually, mapman:cz should, as he gave the exact location, not only the country


----------



## mapman:cz

Actually, I'd like to pass it to Vallex, go on and guess ... I've got nothing in my pocket for now


----------



## bogdymol

Vallex said:


> on the second thought..


This could be anywhere...



ChrisZwolle said:


> Some other rules:
> > The pic must have something recognizeable, no rural highways that could be anywhere, unless they feature something special.


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^It has no clear median, that the only thing I can see and it looks like an 2+1 road.


----------



## x-type

if this was zoomed a bit, maybe we could find it out. otherwise this is absolutely nonsense.


----------



## christos-greece

France, U.K. or Greece?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hungarian M3 near Mezőkeresztes.


----------



## Spookvlieger

it's just out of this world....


----------



## keokiracer

How, Chris... Just how?  :eek2:


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Wow. :bow:


----------



## Vallex

You see, I bet Chris will find the answer anyways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

next:


----------



## Falusi

Berlin A10/A111/B96


----------



## Nima-Farid

You can't guess this one!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Qazvin - Rasht Freeway in Iran.

But it's Falusi's turn.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ :troll:
http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=36.939122,49.546194&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=0&z=14 (look for the green arrow, you have to zoom out)

>> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45555671 :troll:

Chris was still first...


----------



## Nima-Farid

Excellent!! 
Google


----------



## Falusi

next:


----------



## Nima-Farid

France?


----------



## makaveli6

Hungary?


----------



## andy5

ChrisZwolle said:


> Sri Lanka?


Yes. 

I had hoped to have to add a couple more pictures before a successful guess, screen shots from a BBC article about the opening of the first motorway there.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15914582


----------



## Hudu

wrong tip


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

I was considering Jamaica, but the details really didn't fit in.


----------



## christos-greece

South Africa?


----------



## Ron2K

^^ Erm no, Andy5 already guessed it. In any case, it should be apparent from the yellow diamond signage that it's not us!


----------



## Ron2K

OK, because we haven't had a new image for a while, here's something:










Chris probably knows where this is, but it should be an interesting challenge for the rest of you.


----------



## bogdymol

Those commie blocks look familiar... I will search for it


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Easy. Pyongyang, DPRK.


----------



## Ron2K

^^ Meh, thought it would have been more of a challenge.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

More commieblocks:


----------



## Spookvlieger

Italy?


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

No.


----------



## andy5

Ukraine?


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

EU.


----------



## christos-greece

Belgium, Brussels?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Bobek_Azbest said:


> EU.


So if you meant "commieblocks" literally, it would have to be certain Eastern European countries? (Or certain suburbs of Paris....)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ah, next to the toll tunnel.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^?


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Yes, next to the toll tunnel.  And yes, they are literally commieblocks.


----------



## Spookvlieger

christos-greece said:


> Belgium, Brussels?


We don't have commieblocks in such numbers together exept for the Linkeroever district in Antwerp...


----------



## makaveli6

@Verso, It's in Arara.
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Arara,+Elhudud+e%C5%A1-%C5%A0amalija,+Saudi+Arabia&hl=lv&ie=UTF8&ll=31.002934,41.049734&spn=0.007348,0.009645&sll=32.496322,35.097294&sspn=0.057841,0.077162&vpsrc=6&t=w&hnear=Arara,+Elhudud+e%C5%A1-%C5%A0amalija+Saudu+Ar%C4%81bija&z=17


----------



## makaveli6

Now, where is this?


----------



## aswnl

I think in Switzerland, but I haven't located it yet.


----------



## Verso

makaveli6 said:


> @Verso, It's in Arara.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Arara,+Elhudud+e%C5%A1-%C5%A0amalija,+Saudi+Arabia&hl=lv&ie=UTF8&ll=31.002934,41.049734&spn=0.007348,0.009645&sll=32.496322,35.097294&sspn=0.057841,0.077162&vpsrc=6&t=w&hnear=Arara,+Elhudud+e%C5%A1-%C5%A0amalija+Saudu+Ar%C4%81bija&z=17


Arar.  Good job. As for your photo, is it perhaps in Switzerland or Austria?


----------



## andy5

Switzerland, end of A8 east of Interlaken, national roads 6 11 & 4, Flugplatz Meiringen


----------



## Verso

^^ That was my first thought as well, so I don't know why I didn't check it. :doh:


----------



## andy5




----------



## seem

^^ Slovenia or Croatia.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

French A77 near a town with a rather long name.


----------



## makaveli6

Yep, andy5 was correct! 
Waiting for a new pic.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Let's see...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

La Rumurosa in Baja California, Mexico.

They filmed the 1989 James Bond film "Licence to Kill" there. With the tanker trucks.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Two minutes. :doh: It actually took me more time to take a screenshot and upload it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Fun for the whole family


----------



## intersezioni

Pfosten said:


> Interchange Genova Voltri A 10 Genova - Ventimiglia / A26 Genova Voltri - Gravellona Toce;
> Northern part of the highway in direction Ventimiglia.


yes!!!!! you are the winner!


----------



## intersezioni

Guess this highway ,


----------



## christos-greece

Around Milano, Italy?


----------



## makaveli6

Italy, France?


----------



## intersezioni

christos-greece said:


> Around Milano, Italy?



Yes! highway A7 Milano-Genova ITALY

the next time a wonderful but difficult photo


----------



## andy5

Milan, north end of A7 > Via Spezia, x Viale Famagosta

edit: sorry to post too late when it's been confirmed, I found it and was then doing something else for a few minutes


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

No. Not many suspicious continents left, are they?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A1, Dakar, Senegal.

Opened December 2008, first motorway of Senegal.


----------



## makaveli6

Since no one else is posting.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Very short 24 hours indeed. :lol:

Anyway no quick thoughts on this one, so I'll leave it for tommorow.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

the road is number #4.


----------



## Peines

italy…?


----------



## x-type

Peines said:


> italy…?


SS4 is continental road (unless this is the coast of some lake or river perhaps)


----------



## Peines

x-type said:


> SS4 is continental road (unless this is the coast of some lake or river perhaps)


Could be a SP road…!


----------



## makaveli6

Peines said:


> italy…?


nope


----------



## makaveli6

Chris already gave a huge hint, but i'll give another one, - it is in Europe.


----------



## aswnl

Albania, south of Durrës, Shkallnur

http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=nl&ll=41.292576,19.509594&spn=0.012656,0.01929&t=h&z=16&vpsrc=6


----------



## aswnl

Next one...


----------



## Verso

UAE?


----------



## aswnl

^^
No.

Apparantly it's a difficult one.
Hint: It is just madness to try travelling this road by night boat.


----------



## AdStaszek

its here:
near Al Burumbul, Egypt


I'll put something in the afternoon


----------



## AdStaszek

... or now


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Freeways 1 & 3, Taiwan.

Next (hopefully easy):


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Easy indeed. This is one of those "malfunction junctions".


----------



## keokiracer

Indeed very easy
http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=en&ll=33.52099,-86.826167&spn=0.010143,0.021136&t=h&z=16&vpsrc=0

Next one, where is this one located?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Route 27 & Route 39


----------



## keokiracer

And.. you're right (what a surprise )

If you're not going to give a link, I will 

Here it is: http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=en&ll=9.936081,-84.116038&spn=0.006034,0.010568&t=h&vpsrc=6&z=17
Chris, your turn


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next one:


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Autopista Este, Cuba. Numerous hitchhikers and the blue car give it away. Found it good old honest way, image manipulation fooled the search engines. 

Next:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The portals on the left road give away the country.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

^^ Yep, intentional.


----------



## mapman:cz

IP1 vs A29 ... this weird tolling system must drive many people really crazy!

OK, so how about we guess this piece of highway with wide median


----------



## jachcemjest

R1 x I/69, Slovakia
http://g.co/maps/r7gf9

An easy one:


----------



## poshbakerloo

Switzerland?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nufenenpass?


----------



## jachcemjest

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nufenenpass?


Of course...


----------



## AdStaszek

Nobody wants to post so...


----------



## Verso

^^ Guess the smiley?


----------



## poshbakerloo

some where in the middle east?


----------



## aswnl

Upside should be North... !

Kuwait, King Fahed Ben Abdul Aziz Rd / Shuaiba Port Access Road
http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=kuwait...25465,9.876709&vpsrc=6&hnear=Koeweit&t=h&z=16


----------



## aswnl

Next one:


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Accra, Ghana.

Here you go:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Easy... (I almost said the name of the city there)


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Come on, it really is easy. US of A.

Or, if you want to, just go ahead and post the answer, Chris.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

0:44 - 1:30


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Cardinals, schmardinals.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Rab island croatia?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lampedusa?


----------



## italystf

Nima-Farid said:


> Rab island croatia?


Is your turn!
BTW, I expected many people saying Africa, Asia, America,... the landscape is certainly not thypical European.


----------



## x-type

italystf said:


> Is your turn!
> BTW, I expected many people saying Africa, Asia, America,... the landscape is certainly not thypical European.


i am from Croatia and i thought of Pakistan :lol:


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> Lampedusa?


Is that a question mark?!


----------



## Nima-Farid

I knew it was a trick question!
OK now time for a new one


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Eastern Tehran
http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=en&ll=35.723248,51.583584&spn=0.08975,0.209255&t=h&z=13&vpsrc=0


----------



## Nima-Farid

your turn


----------



## ChrisZwolle




----------



## Peines

Germany… near a Volkswagen or BMW or Mercedes factory…?


----------



## mapman:cz

Magna Steyr, Graz mit Knoten Graz-Ost (A2×A2)

EDIT: Just an easy one to pass it to someone else


----------



## christos-greece

France, Paris peripherique?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Austrian + 2x4 lanes. Do the math


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Austrian + 2x4 lanes. Do the math


I think I drove there


----------



## mapman:cz

^^ :applause: kay:


----------



## seem




----------



## x-type

what a fantastic and kinda unusual view from the castle ruins on the northeastern side


----------



## italystf

Croatian A9 seen from the abandoned village of Dvigrad not far away from Porec.
However i think it's x-type's turn.


----------



## seem

You got it, it's quite close to Kanfanar. 

What about this one?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Here?

pic 762 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## Verso

German A8 Rosenheim-Salzburg?


----------



## seem

ChrisZwolle said:


> Here?
> 
> pic 762 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr





Verso said:


> German A8 Rosenheim-Salzburg?


:yes:

lol you both posted your answers at 5:27


----------



## Chilio

Hmmm... what happened to the rules again? It was mapman:cz's turn to post the next. 
*@seem*: only the one who guesses the previous one has the right to post the next one!


----------



## mapman:cz

It was not my turn, I already posted a pic from Austria and Chris and bogdy made correct responds, I'd say it's bogdy's turn...


----------



## Chilio

^^ Ooops, my mistake, you're right, you was the last following the rules when said that bogdy has given the correct answer 
Anyway, it wasn't seem's turn, at least not before 24 hours with no new picture... Now it's something like 30 hours without new one?

So here's one I think is quite easy:


----------



## bogdymol

Is it M8 or M0-north bridge across the Danube in Hungary?


----------



## Chilio

Yup! Correct answer. And the things came back where they were - it's Bogdy's turn 

P.S. M8


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Is it M8 or M0-north? 

Here is the next one:


----------



## Attus

M0 North is quite different.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Yeah, you are right. I guessed M8 because _pt640_ pubished this video yesterday. It was still fresh in my mind 

Anyway, back to my pic. Where is that?


----------



## Chilio

Looks somehow Greeky to me


----------



## bogdymol

No, it's not Greeky


----------



## LG_

bogdymol said:


> Here is the next one:


Could that be DN39 south fo Constanta?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ No.


----------



## ABRob

bogdymol said:


> Here is the next one:


----------



## Peines

^^

:cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

No, it's not US&A... keep guessing


----------



## essendon bombers

Bulgaria, Romania or Ukraine?


----------



## bogdymol

One of this 3 is right


----------



## essendon bombers

E87 south of Burgas, Bulgaria?


----------



## x-type

Peines said:


> Somewhere in Cataluña (Spain)…?


si  si et plau la posició exacta


----------



## Peines

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Peines

[*C-16 E-9*] Here… http://g.co/maps/qqjz3

_The only one road in Spain which is not a national route and has the european route mark…!_


----------



## x-type

correcte


----------



## Peines

Ramdom fact… The driver of that gorgeous A4 Quattro 1.8t called "Glotus-Maximum" was me…


----------



## Vallex

obviously Spain, is it the A-92?


----------



## Peines

No…


----------



## christos-greece

A-70 or AP-7 near Alicante?


----------



## Peines

^^ not near Alicante


----------



## aswnl

AP-7 near Torreblanca ?


----------



## Peines

^^no… where is Torreblanca? :nuts:


----------



## christos-greece

A-30, Murcia?


----------



## Peines

^^ …not A-30…


----------



## christos-greece

^^ A-7. MU-602?


----------



## maxam

Georgia, Albania or Greece?


----------



## bogdymol

Obviously one of:



Peines_signature said:


> [A-7 E-15] [A-78 N-340] [CV-84] [CV-8500] [CV-865] [CV-851] [N-332] [N-332a] [N-338]
> [N-340] [N-332 N-340 (Av. Elche)] [N-332 N-340 (Av. Denia)] [A-70 E-15] [A-31] [AP-7 E-15] [A-7] [CV-70]


----------



## x-type

it is A or AP7, but where


----------



## Peines

christos-greece said:


> ^^ A-7. MU-602?


Yes, A-7 in somewhere in Murcia province…

The road numbers like "MU-###" in Murcia are obsolete, now are like "RM-#, RM-##, RM-###…"


----------



## christos-greece

^^ So, its my turn now?


----------



## Peines

christos-greece said:


> ^^ So, its my turn now?


No, tell me where the photo was taken out. 

Clue: Look at the mountains… looks like the motorway is about to climb them…


----------



## christos-greece

Near road N-344?


----------



## Peines

Not near N-344… but you are in the correct stretch of the [A-7 E-15] motorway…


----------



## Vallex

near Lorca?


----------



## keokiracer

Near the Mu-414 (exit 751) to Santomera?


----------



## Peines

Vallex said:


> near Lorca?


Yes, near Lorca… Map the photo!


----------



## keokiracer

I think I got it
http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Lorca,...d=vyDz8jIxAZEbWuvHEailJA&cbp=12,260.86,,0,5.3


----------



## Peines

keokiracer said:


> I think I got it
> http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Lorca,...d=vyDz8jIxAZEbWuvHEailJA&cbp=12,260.86,,0,5.3


Winner…!


----------



## keokiracer

^^ :banana::banana:

Here's an easy one:


----------



## bearb

Netherlands...?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Yep


----------



## Falusi

A4

I let someone else to post a pic.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ I couldn't have made it easier


----------



## Chilio

Falusi said:


> I let someone else to post a pic.


And here it comes:


----------



## Peines

Here… http://g.co/maps/kxvqk N3 an M1 in Johannesburg


----------



## Chilio

You were fast... I thought this one was a bit more difficult, even with the obvious left-side driving


----------



## Peines

Chilio said:


> You were fast... I thought this one was a bit more difficult, even with the obvious left-side driving


Well… Too much "signal density" for Australia, so, I thought South Africa was the correct country…


----------



## Peines




----------



## warniats

Cool game guys!

http://maps.google.be/maps?q=lock+&...983238,4.22699&vpsrc=6&hq=lock+&+dam&t=k&z=16

I will post something now


----------



## warniats

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## warniats

zoomed out a bit


----------



## ChrisZwolle

here:






edit: actually just north of the end of the video :cripes:


----------



## Nima-Farid

Bobek_Azbest said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> Ok, speaking of wide medians:


You think that's wide?
take a look at this. (do not guess not part of the game)
http://maps.google.com/?ll=35.675078,53.589678&spn=0.039533,0.084543&t=h&z=14&vpsrc=6


----------



## Vignole

What about the end on an elevated roundabout of this be-tube tunnel u/c?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It wasn't there when I drove there in 2008... Interesting feature.

It's not on Google Maps either...


----------



## christos-greece

Andorra, near Andorra la Vella? I remember posting some photos of that tunnel but without the roundabouts etc...


----------



## Vignole

ChrisZwolle said:


> It wasn't there when I drove there in 2008... Interesting feature.
> 
> It's not on Google Maps either...


You're right. This aerial imagery is from www.ortoxpres.cat that partially covers Andorra. This pic was taken on September, 2011.


----------



## Vignole

christos-greece said:


> Andorra, near Andorra la Vella? I remember posting some photos of that tunnel but without the roundabouts etc...


Yeah, it is "túnel dels Dos Valires" and will connect CG-2 with CG-3.


----------



## christos-greece

Now its my turn, right?

Guess this one (the highway on the photo):

Unknown by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## keokiracer

Personal record 
http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Limoge...s,+Haute-Vienne,+Limousin,+Frankrijk&t=h&z=16


----------



## keokiracer

Where is this freeway terminus?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

here:

A143-16 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## keokiracer

As usual, you're right Chris kay:


----------



## ChrisZwolle




----------



## User-_

It´s the Minsk bypass.

http://http://maps.google.de/maps/m...,1593.11,-1.219,10.65,0&lci=com.panoramio.all


----------



## Ron2K

No-one posted anything new? Right then...










(Image taken by a friend of mine on a roadtrip he did around a month ago. Country should be obvious, but can you guess where?)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

R390 near Bethulie?


----------



## aswnl

Seems right to me, Chris...
http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=bethul...=SQ4mcr4Uo3vJ7ybPr2Sr-A&cbp=12,87.27,,0,22.63


----------



## Ron2K

Yeah, as usual, Chris gets it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It was a bit tricky to find because the railroad didn't show up in the Google Earth layer. 

Next:


----------



## warniats

It's the Pocahontas Parkway and I-95 intersection near Richmond, Virginia.


----------



## x-type

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Turkey? The terrain (road, landscape etc) looks like A7 and the cross road (in 2000m on the picture) should be A8.


honey bunny, can you read just once previous posts? if you're in guessing mood - here is a new one.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ice Ice Baby


----------



## Falusi

I would never guessed that this is the location 
I was sure that it is somewhere north, but to be Iceland


----------



## x-type

cool one, isn't it?


----------



## Falusi

yes it is 

Here is a new one:


----------



## warniats

^^
Calgary, Alberta

Next one:


----------



## x-type

I-195, Miami.

where is this?
(one of my favourite bridges)


----------



## User-_

its in miami
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=51.163091,-113.924103&spn=0.092794,0.264187&t=k&z=13&vpsrc=6


----------



## warniats

This bridge?


----------



## keokiracer

Could be, I thought it was this bridge


----------



## warniats

I was hoping a bridge at the croatian shoreline, but I can't find it


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ölandsbron, Sweden?


----------



## sirfreelancealot

It's the D735 from La Rochelle to the Island just off the French mainland.


----------



## x-type

sirfreelancealot said:


> It's the D735 from La Rochelle to the Island just off the French mainland.


and we have won over Chris!!!! :rofl:

true, that's the bridge that goes to Island Ré!


----------



## bogdymol

I knew where was this bridge. One teacher presented us a short movie last year to show how did they build it


----------



## sirfreelancealot

Ok here's my shot:










Should be easy for those who are familiar.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Guess my new avatar


----------



## keokiracer

http://maps.google.nl/?ll=29.606894,-95.205867&spn=0.010578,0.021136&t=h&z=16&vpsrc=6


----------



## keokiracer




----------



## ChrisZwolle

KAD @ St Petersburg, Russia.

We still need to guess sirfreelancealot's photo.


----------



## mapman:cz

This is taken a while after the first one, quite funny  (click)

And it indeed proves that Chris is right again


----------



## x-type

i had absolutely no idea that they drove on left at Indian subcontinent


----------



## italystf

x-type said:


> i had absolutely no idea that they drove on left at Indian subcontinent


It's logical: they were British colonies. It's weird that Japan do that.


----------



## x-type

italystf said:


> It's logical: they were British colonies. It's weird that Japan do that.


i know. that's why i have put that smiley.
actually, the first thing what is on my mind on mentioning traffic in India is chaos without precise definition of right or left hand driving


----------



## mrpanini

mrpanini said:


> ??? What highway is this??


Chris is right....It's an expressway in Sri Lanka


----------



## mrpanini

How about this one? (This is a trick one)


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Somewhere in Italy ??


----------



## CxIxMaN

hmm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ E8 Expressway in Malaysia.


----------



## mrpanini

mrpanini said:


> How about this one? (This is a trick one)


No one got it yet. 

I'll give a big clue. The driver is driving in a way that misdirects people as to the possible country this highway could be in.


----------



## mrpanini

mrpanini said:


> No one got it yet.
> 
> I'll give a big clue. The driver is driving in a way that misdirects people as to the possible country this highway could be in.


Two more clues: 

1) It's a 2+2 lane highway - they haven't painted the lines yet in photo above. 

2) Below is an overhead view of this same highway.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ E-01 near Galle, Sri Lanka


----------



## mrpanini

keokiracer said:


> ^^ E-01 near Galle, Sri Lanka


Yup, you got it.


----------



## keokiracer

Someone else can post a picture


----------



## bogdymol

Here is the next one:


----------



## Verso

Kazakhstan or France?


----------



## Angulo

I think it's Ukrainian M06 between Kiev and Odessa.


----------



## christos-greece

Holland?


----------



## bogdymol

None of the above answers are right. Keep guessing 



Verso said:


> *Kazakhstan* or France?


You little cheater  Why did you sau Kazakhstan? 



Angulo said:


> I think it's Ukrainian M06 between Kiev and Odessa.


No, it's not M06, although a while ago I posted a GTH pic from that road.


----------



## warniats

Something like here

E85, Giurgiu, Romania


----------



## bogdymol

There are elipse roundabouts in England. Here is one I found in 10 seconds.

http://g.co/maps/u4t8n
http://g.co/maps/vzsvx

And no, it's not Britain.


----------



## Chilio

India? Japan? Australia? heh...  I give up...

P.S. I find some similarities with Australian roads and landscapes...


----------



## warniats

Nice one, bogdymol

It's Brunei

someone else can post one


----------



## bogdymol

warniats said:


> Nice one, bogdymol
> 
> It's Brunei
> 
> someone else can post one


Tell me your secret please.


----------



## keokiracer

Here you go, another one:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A1.


----------



## warniats

Bingo: Dakar

Someone else can post


----------



## italystf




----------



## warniats

SS121 on Sicily


----------



## italystf

warniats said:


> SS121 on Sicily


Right. Is your turn. How did you recognize it without any hint?


----------



## warniats

^^ Your name points to Italy of course. The vegetation is pretty dry so that would make it Southern Italy. Then I noticed Sicily has the same general look as your picture. It was still pretty hard because it's not a major highway.

I'd like to skip my turn and let someone else post something. So anyone, feel free...


----------



## italystf

Try this one


----------



## bogdymol

warniats said:


> ^^ Your name points to Italy of course. The vegetation is pretty dry so that would make it Southern Italy. Then I noticed Sicily has the same general look as your picture. It was still pretty hard because it's not a major highway.
> 
> I'd like to skip my turn and let someone else post something. So anyone, feel free...


Your reasons regarding that pictures are good. But how did you find my pic from Brunei? There are a lot of people in the world that don't know what Brunei is...


----------



## warniats

italystf said:


> Try this one


Hehe, thanks but I'm going to pass on that one


----------



## warniats

bogdymol said:


> Your reasons regarding that pictures are good. But how did you find my pic from Brunei? There are a lot of people in the world that don't know what Brunei is...


It did have an East Asian feeling to it, so I went with that. Left hand drives leaves Malaysia, Thailand, Indonesia, Brunei and a few other countries. That roundabout with a 4 lane tunnel under it, must be in a major city. So I checked Bangkok for 10 minutes, Kuala Lumpur 10 minutes, Jakarta 10 min and Brunei 1 minute


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Somewhere in Deutschland probably.


----------



## italystf

ChrisZwolle said:


> Somewhere in Deutschland probably.


No


----------



## bogdymol

Italy or France


----------



## aswnl

Could just as well be somewhere in the Limburg province of NL...


----------



## x-type

aswnl said:


> Could just as well be somewhere in the Limburg province of NL...


naaay. there are too many hills on the photo for NL. also, in NL they would put horizontal signalization in few colours on such a road


----------



## italystf

aswnl said:


> Could just as well be somewhere in the Limburg province of NL...


Well, yesterday I was looking on GE at all European tripoints and I though "this place would be perfect for this thread because nobody would guess the country." 
It's a forest road near Vaals, NL close to D and B borders.


----------



## christos-greece

Belgium or France?


----------



## italystf

christos-greece said:


> Belgium or France?


Aswnl already guessed right. It's his turn.


----------



## aswnl

This one should't be too difficult.


----------



## bogdymol

*A12 near Innsbruck, Austria. *

I've used this exit last winter 

I'll post the next one in a few hours. Now I have to go.


----------



## bogdymol

Next one:


----------



## Falusi

It's easy fo those who played Test Drive: Unlimited, like me. 
Hawaii, Honolulu, H1


----------



## bogdymol

:applause:


----------



## Falusi

Where is this U/C interchange which looks like a big loop? (It's quite a big project)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Shin-Tomei Expressway in Japan. The most expensive motorway project in the world currently at nearly $ 80 billion (that's right, billion).


----------



## Falusi

Yup, the Tomei is right


----------



## warniats

Next:


----------



## keokiracer

^^ http://maps.google.nl/?ll=-22.880011,-43.111832&spn=0.011209,0.021136&t=h&z=16
Someone else can post


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Game on:


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ at 03:24


----------



## RipleyLV

Next mission impossible:


----------



## seem

^^ Albania?


----------



## keokiracer

I'd say Italy or Romania for this reason: it looks like a Streetview image, and the only countries with SV in the Eastern part of Europe is Romania, but somehow it reminds me of Italy too, but I'm starting to think that it's Romania.


----------



## x-type

it doesn't look as Stret View image to me, there is some reflection like in the glass.
looks kinda Italian, but there is Mercedes, so it could be Albania too.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Sochi, Russia?

More specifically, here?


----------



## bogdymol

Next one:


----------



## Peines

http://g.co/maps/ddrbv ...?


----------



## christos-greece

double post


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Is King Fahd causeway (border between Saudi Arabia and Bahrain) for sure.


----------



## Janek0

keokiracer said:


> ^^ :applause: kay:


It was tricky, because road is orange only in map view. :nuts:


----------



## keokiracer

^^ It was red in my sattelite view too.


----------



## bogdymol

*Peines* was the first one to guess it correctly :applause:


----------



## bogdymol

@Peines: are you going to post the next pic? If not... I have 2 pics waiting to be posted


----------



## Peines

^^

Wait...! Here is the next photo...


----------



## Peines

Clue...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are not that many vías rápidas in Spain. Maybe C-25 in Catalonia?


----------



## warniats

VRG-4.1



bogdymol said:


> @Peines: are you going to post the next pic? If not... I have 2 pics waiting to be posted


Go! Post them both if you want, let's multitask them


----------



## bogdymol

You asked for it... 










I'll keep the second one for later...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A50 in Marseille.


----------



## Peines

http://g.co/maps/8uyr4


----------



## bogdymol

:yes:


----------



## andy5

Quiet for a couple if days, so may I post this?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ hint


----------



## RipleyLV

E6 near Oslo airport, Norway
Link to sat: http://g.co/maps/b6sgm 
Link to hint given by Chris: http://g.co/maps/usxjs


----------



## RipleyLV

Next ultimate challenge:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'm pretty sure it's the ex-MU-312 around the Mar Menor. But I can't seem to verify it with street view.


----------



## keokiracer

You are right, but I can verify it with SV 
Bingo!

EDIT: Someone else can post a pic btw


----------



## Peines

Now it's RM-12.

I'll promise no more Murcia Highways...


----------



## bogdymol

Next one


----------



## mgk920

^^
Pike's Peak (near Colorado Springs, CO, USA)?

Mike


----------



## poshbakerloo

Where may this be?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's the A1(M) / M62 interchange near Pontefract and Castleford. These two motorways actually run side to side for a short distance.


----------



## bogdymol

mgk920 said:


> ^^
> Pike's Peak (near Colorado Springs, CO, USA)?
> 
> Mike


Yep


----------



## NordikNerd

Autobahn 

Does someone know where exactly this is ? I think it's the motorway Hannover-Kassel correct ? Photo of old slide from 1984. First continental roadtrip for me.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks a bit Danish.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This looks similar. E45 near Skanderborg. Of course, vegetation has changed a bit in the past 25+ years.


----------



## NordikNerd

ChrisZwolle said:


> This looks similar. E45 near Skanderborg. Of course, vegetation has changed a bit in the past 25+ years.


Hmm, I think you are right. I remember that the route was Sweden-Helsingör- Copenhagen-Rödby-Puttgarden, so it's probably somewhere along the E47.

Did the E47 have the same name in 1984 ?


----------



## MattiG

NordikNerd said:


> Hmm, I think you are right. I remember that the route was Sweden-Helsingör- Copenhagen-Rödby-Puttgarden, so it's probably somewhere along the E47.
> 
> Did the E47 have the same name in 1984 ?


Helsingør-Rødbyhavn was E4 until 1992.


----------



## bogdymol

Nobody posted for almost a week, so here is the next one:


----------



## aswnl

Moldavia, near Kisinev
http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=nl&ll=47.112517,28.860934&spn=0.011493,0.01929&t=h&z=16


----------



## bogdymol

I was hoping that it would be more tricky 

edit: Chris was faster on PM, but I noticed that only now.


----------



## Verso

I knew it was familiar.


----------



## aswnl

The next one:










Shouldn't be too difficult...


----------



## Verso

Portugal.


----------



## aswnl

Portugal is correct, but where exactly ?


----------



## warniats




----------



## Luki_SL

mapman:cz said:


> Wow, you really caught some traffic there! Most of the time it's pretty empty ...


I travelled there in sunday by bus. During all voyage between Belotin and Ostrava the bus was overetaking about ten times...


----------



## Verso

Why is the Czech D1 so wide there?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^D1 and Polish A1 aren`t connected yet. On D1 Belotin-Ostrava - there is mostly local traffic. Transit goes through Cieszyn (D1/R48).


----------



## mapman:cz

Verso said:


> Why is the Czech D1 so wide there?


The section starts where D1 (Brno) and R35 (Olomouc) meet and run concurrently to Bělotín where is a split of traffic to D1 (Ostrava) and R48 (Frýdek-Místek) + I/35 (Val. Meziříčí). So prediction showed that an additional lane is needed.


----------



## warniats

warniats said:


>


The highway is on an island.


----------



## mapman:cz

Shooting blind I'd say it's the A19 Palermo - Catania...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You're right. 

http://maps.google.com/?ll=37.69837...d=N0MPPMPdFXW6OWUVJO0onA&cbp=12,162.57,,0,1.4

I skipped Sicily for a while because I thought it was too dry, but it appears to be taken in the winter. You can see snow-capped mountains nearby.


----------



## warniats

Nice shot for a blind man.
Your turn mapman.


----------



## aswnl

Since mapman hasn't posted a new one, I'll present the next one:

Where in the world can we find this ?


----------



## riiga

Somewhere in the Commonwealth?


----------



## aswnl

I think it is, yes.


----------



## aswnl

Perhaps a hint. 

A nearby motorway has a number with the prefix A.


----------



## aswnl

Too difficult ? :dunno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I have no idea. The road markings appear European but it is much wider than most motorway airstrips I've seen. Only a few countries still operate motorway airstrips like Taiwan and Pakistan.


----------



## alserrod

I think, first time I play here (Can anyone summarize me the rules, please?). I usually play in the "guess the road thread" of my country (where we try to find some really difficult roads, taking count that only roads of country can be posted)


Can it be somewhere near a border?


----------



## aswnl

No, it's absolutely not near a border. However, there have been borderlike facilities some yards away from this place, until appr. 17 years ago...


----------



## keokiracer

@Picture by aswnl: South Korea maybe? :dontknow:


alserrod said:


> (Can anyone summarize me the rules, please?).


Here you go 



ChrisZwolle said:


> Maybe it's time to start a game, similar to guess the city ones.
> 
> There are some rules though. The one that guesses the picture first, is allowed to post the next one. When there is no response in say, 24 hours, anyone can submit a new one. No new ones should be submitted unless the previous one is guessed correctly within 24 hrs.
> 
> Some other rules:
> > Hints are allowed
> > The pic must have something recognizeable, no rural highways that could be anywhere, unless they feature something special.
> > All kinds of pics are allowed, Googled, selfmade, Google Earth, Live Earth etc.
> > Don't make it too hard to guess
> > *No Struma*
> > The North must be on the upper side of the picture.
> > Remember people are from all parts over the world, so again, keep it recognizeable.





alserrod said:


> Can it be somewhere near a border?


 Yes, it can be _anywhere_


----------



## italystf

India? Australia?


----------



## aswnl

@keokiracer: no, not South Korea.
@italystf: no, neither India nor Australia.


----------



## italystf

Honk Kong? Macao?


----------



## aswnl

Hint: try to stay in Europe


----------



## italystf

Cyprus


----------



## keokiracer

Former Jugoslavia (or however you spell that in English)?


----------



## aswnl

Not Cyprus,
even not a former Yugoslavic state...


----------



## keokiracer

aswnl said:


> Since mapman hasn't posted a new one, I'll present the next one:
> 
> Where in the world can we find this ?


(quoted pic so you don't have to go back 1 page all the time)
Ukraine? Belarus?

Completely clueless here...


----------



## aswnl

Hint: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNBjMRvOB5M

(but stay in Europe...)


----------



## italystf

-Is in Europe
-Is in the commonwealth
-Is a country where motorways have A prefix
Cannot find any country with those characteristics, maybe you mistook something.


----------



## aswnl

No, I wasn't mistaken. It is all true.


----------



## italystf

UK? Here local roads, but not motorways have A prefix.


----------



## aswnl

Indeed, it is in the UK.
And yes, in the UK motorways with an A prefix do exist.


----------



## italystf

Near Dover? (You say there is a sort of border).


----------



## aswnl

Have you spotted a motorway with an A-prefix near Dover ?
I haven't...


----------



## italystf

Somewhere in Ulster?


----------



## aswnl

Resuming:










It is in the UK.
A nearby motorway has a number with the prefix A. 
It's absolutely not near a border. However, there have been borderlike facilities some yards away from this place, until appr. 17 years ago...


Edit: no, it is not in Ulster.


----------



## italystf

Scotland, near A74(M). Near a ferry terminal with connections with abroad.


----------



## aswnl

The motorway nearby is not the A74(M).


----------



## italystf

A823(M)


----------



## aswnl

No, not near the A823(M) either.

It's 1 o'clock now, I'm going to sleep.


----------



## alserrod

aswnl said:


> The motorway nearby is not the A74(M).





going to sleep too.....

It seems very similar to some points of that motorway but not exact site.

Some more clues?


----------



## essendon bombers

A194(M) Newcastle upon Tyne?


----------



## aswnl

What you see in the picture isn't the A-motorway I mentioned. It is near the A-motorway.
The A-motorway is within 3 km / 2 miles away.

Using Google Maps you can see there's no such place within 3 km / 2 mls of the A194(M).


----------



## mapman:cz

RAF Alconbury 

I started with the A1(M) and I was literally shocked by the number of airfields occuring nearby this A1 highway ... BTW what's going on there? Pretty huge number of cars and buses captured on those images.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's RAF Alconbury


----------



## mapman:cz

Okay, I owe you a picture to guess, so I'll go with a really easy one from the european point of view (i just love the place):


----------



## Luki_SL

^^A8 near Munchen??


----------



## bogdymol

Austria


----------



## x-type

Dreieck Inntal


----------



## mapman:cz

Luki_SL said:


> ^^A8 near Munchen??





x-type said:


> Dreieck Inntal


Of course. Next, please


----------



## x-type




----------



## bogdymol

A3 near Zagreb?


----------



## x-type

bogdymol said:


> A3 near Zagreb?


i was expecting more precise answer


----------



## bogdymol

A1 / A3 interchange?


----------



## x-type

aha you see! it is not!


----------



## bogdymol

My mistake. I was thinking at this section (A3 / A2 / Ljubljanska avenija).


----------



## x-type

now it's correct


----------



## bogdymol

Next one:


----------



## Verso

Arad-Timişoara?


----------



## bogdymol

Nope.


----------



## alserrod

Is it at Romania?


----------



## bogdymol

Yes, it is in Romania 

hint: Chris got it from the first second


----------



## alserrod

Bfff.... Last night I was having a look to all Romania but not every corner and found nothing.

Anything else to help?


----------



## keokiracer

Somewhere around Timisoara?

EDIT: here maybe?
http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Timişo...imi&t=h&hnear=Timișoara,+Timiş,+Roemenië&z=16
If this is not the one, I'm clueless...


----------



## bogdymol

Yep, that's it! Interchange between Main Road 6 (DN6) and Timisoara bypass. You can see this interchange in my video (0:22):


----------



## keokiracer

Well, I can't make it much easier... (This situation has changed now, but GMaps is still behind with satellite images. And with that 'hint' this will be guessed within 5 mins :lol


----------



## aswnl

Way too easy, so I leave it to a foreigner.

Tip: Its somewere between Bergen (NH) and Bergen (Henegouwen)...


_Mons-sur-Ourlet_


----------



## warniats

reminds me of this one



keokiracer said:


> ^^ :banana::banana:
> 
> Here's an easy one:


edit:
So it's A4 Bergen op zoom.

And yes I'm a foreigner. Someone else can post one if they want. If noone posts, i'll put a pic up later this evening


----------



## keokiracer

Well... Yeah, that's close enough. That pic ^^ was taken 2 kms north 

I wanted to show an easy one after the incredibly hard one by aswnl 

As far as I'm concerned, you're up!


----------



## warniats

Here's the picture i promised


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ring 3 in Oslo.

The road equipment more or less gives it away, though I checked Bergen first.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The next one:


----------



## keokiracer

Too easy for me. For the first time here my first guess was the right one  I'll let someone else answer it.


----------



## riiga

Netherlands?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ :yes:


----------



## riiga

N245 maybe?


----------



## keokiracer

No, but you're heading in the right direction: it's N2**. But you're in completely the wrong part of the country.
Hint: a few days ago roadworks begun on this road to downgrade it to 2x1 lanes.


----------



## riiga

The N262!

Location
(with some help from a Dutch friend)


----------



## bogdymol

Why are they downgrading it?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ for safety reasons apparently. I don't see the logic in it. But it probably _really_ has to do with the maintenance costs for the second carriageway. The AADT doesn't need 2x2 lanes btw (13.000 vpd at the highest point just south of Roosendaal), but it's nice to have some extra capacity on a road. But extra and capacity in one sentence in The Netherlands is practically forbidden hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep I think it's a maintenance cost issue. The entire roadway needs repaving (concrete out, asphalt in), which is quite expensive, so they probably save on life cycle costs.


----------



## CNGL

Ok, it was too easy with the E232/A28 around Zwolle...


----------



## warniats

A23, Spain


----------



## alserrod

E07, A-23 at Zuera in Spain

http://maps.google.es/?ll=41.878828...oThUvZ2Ak_Om1HA1ptmr_g&cbp=12,262.78,,0,12.15



(got the exact point with only one click... it was easy for me, but was sure CNGL sometime would post that motorway)


----------



## alserrod

Next one











It is not in Europe


----------



## keokiracer

United Arab Emirates? Qatar?


----------



## alserrod

west


----------



## warniats

Cairo, Egypt


----------



## keokiracer

Kuwait, Saudi Arabia?

Ahum, never mind. Need to refresh the page more...


----------



## alserrod

warniats said:


> Cairo, Egypt



Correct

I wanted to post an African highway. We use to post some of them near our town either in some places where there are too many and it is difficult, but as can be seen, in the dessert it wasn't too difficult.


----------



## warniats

Sorry keokiracer. Try this one instead


----------



## alserrod

It appears too small in the pic


----------



## keokiracer

warniats said:


> Sorry keokiracer. Try this one instead


Only if you provide a magnifying glass


----------



## warniats

keokiracer said:


> Only if you provide a magnifying glass


I'm sure you don't need it.
It's a custom made pic for you

edit: if you don't find it in 5 mins I'll give it away so as not to exclude other people too long


----------



## alserrod

Cannot see anything


----------



## warniats

Here's a bigger version


----------



## alserrod

Germany?


----------



## warniats

alserrod said:


> Germany?


Nope, but it's a neighbour country


----------



## alserrod

A little aid, please!!!!!... there are too many countries there


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

The Netherlands


----------



## keokiracer

warniats said:


> Here's a bigger version


ah, that is indeed quite easy. Click. Always nice when it's about 20 kms away from where you live


----------



## keokiracer

Next one 








The only hint I'm gonna give: We're still in the same country


----------



## warniats

Damn, almost found it with just 1 hit. But I was on the wrong side of the Ijsselmeer hno:


----------



## riiga

And I was 3 minutes late... :nuts:


----------



## warniats

Where is this?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Rødbyhavn, Denmark.


----------



## Jonesy55




----------



## warniats

^^ Is it in the UK?


----------



## Jonesy55

Maybe......


----------



## Jonesy55

Ok, yes.


----------



## FMK94

Scotland?


----------



## Jonesy55

No.


----------



## michael_siberia

Wales?


----------



## Jonesy55

Correct!


----------



## warniats

It's the A470 in Wales 

Someone else can post the next picture


----------



## Jonesy55

It is, well done, how did you guess? :lol:

It's a nice drive along that road....


----------



## warniats

^^ Such a long straight in a wood is not that hard to notice on a map of Wales.

Here another border crossing to guess:


----------



## italystf

Spain - Portugal?


----------



## alserrod

not sure... but let me check

Any other clue?


----------



## warniats

The two countries only have 2 border crossings with eachother. It's not spain-portugal (it's not in europe)


----------



## Jonesy55

Dom. Rep/Haiti?


----------



## alserrod

who will be the next to post?


----------



## keokiracer

It's been a while, so I guess anyone can post if (s)he's got something


----------



## alserrod

ok. this one


Around 400m over sea level


----------



## alserrod

Southern hemisphere


----------



## alserrod

Easier: America


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Autopista del Sol, Chile.

More specifically; here


----------



## alserrod

correct!!!

One more time I wanted to post a motorway of those parts not usually posted. In this case, Chile is specially difficult because in several km. they arrive from sea level to more than 4000km by road, and they mix one of the hardest desert (Desierto de Atacama) with the highest peaks and the Andes.


Come on Christ, next photo.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

alserrod said:


> Come on Christ, next photo.


I don't think I can compete with Him, but here's the next one.


----------



## alserrod

Asia?


----------



## Vignole

alserrod said:


> Come on Christ, next photo.





ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't think I can compete with Him, but here's the next one.[/IMG]


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## riiga

National Highway 1 in Taipei, Taiwan.


----------



## alserrod

yeah... it was Asia (Found several points in Europe quite similar)


Greetings


----------



## riiga

New highway to guess:


----------



## Luki_SL

^^North America??


----------



## riiga

Luki_SL said:


> ^^North America??


Yes.


----------



## alserrod

United States?


----------



## riiga

Yup.


----------



## alserrod

not used to look for at US. 

Nearer to Pacific or Atlantic?


----------



## riiga

Almost inbetween. The Great Lakes are the closest.


----------



## alserrod

Minessota?

It is a very strange motorway cross because coming from right corner it seems you could not go south...


----------



## riiga

Yes, Minnesota.


----------



## alserrod

Have found several places near Minneapolis similar to that one but not the same.


----------



## alserrod

Seems Route 10 north west from Minneapolis. I have found several points very close to them but too late to still looking for.


----------



## riiga

Getting closer, but it's not route 10.


----------



## alserrod

ok... here

http://maps.google.es/maps?q=Minnea...lis,+Hennepin,+Minnesota,+Estados+Unidos&z=16

Route 52


----------



## alserrod

OK, next one.

As it is very easy to see... close to an airport. It is a normal (passengers) airport, so you have near 10.000 possibilities around the world.

http://www.world-airport-codes.com/


You can erase those which are far away from a motorway as well as get those that have at least two landing strips...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

here


----------



## alserrod

Wow... several minutes only.


Photo was taken at Gran Canaria island (Spain), in the motorway that runs over the coast and passes besides the airport.

The "trick" is that should anyone should ask for the continent, the answer would be Africa.



Good job!


----------



## warniats

Interesting approach is to enter "runway 03L 03R" in google. Third link points to gran canaria


----------



## alserrod

Why 03L 03R?

Furthermore, it is planned to destroy this motorway strech to built the third landing strip at Gran Canaria. The landing strip will be more or less where today is the motorway, there will be a little railway in between (the first one in Canary Islands, there are some threads about it) and the motorway will be built several km. in the east.


----------



## keokiracer

alserrod said:


> Why 03L 03R?


Check the runways at the bottom. The left one says 03L and the right one says 03R. Every airport has seperate codes. Schiphol for example has 18C, 36C, 18R, 36R and a lot more


----------



## alserrod

thanks.... I think I posted a very easy photo.

Who post the next?


----------



## bogdymol

24+ hours passed so I will post the next one:


----------



## warniats

It's a bridge close to the hydroelectric power plant Porțile de Fier II.


----------



## bogdymol

:applause:


----------



## warniats

Next one


----------



## aswnl

Definately Belgium...


http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=nl&ll...=AhHnwssqSoAE8nnw6wIu5w&cbp=12,85.08,,0,-2.39


----------



## alserrod

Seven minutes only

Come on... week end and time to search for...


----------



## Road_UK

E17 between Kortrijk and Waregem.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ What are you talking about?


----------



## alserrod

If entrance and exit are in the same lane (a double lane) it is usual to have to drive in the left because the system to open.

Nevertheless, the most usual situation is two independent gates for enter and exit the garage... or just one and somewhere to cross inside if two cars want to enter/exit at the same time.


----------



## alserrod

Seems nobody guess.

Which is the solution?


----------



## keokiracer

I've got a new one since no one has posted anything for a looong time:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Riga, Latvia. The Southern Bridge in the distance gives it away.


----------



## alserrod

Congratulations... I enter once... and already found


----------



## RipleyLV

Try this one


----------



## sebi23ro

Just one harmless question to all the people that are guessing the highways from certain pictures, are you using some kind of recognition software, cause sometimes there are no hints in the pictures posted?Thanks
And to take a wild guess regarding the location of the picture I would say is somewhere in the Baltic countries.


----------



## panda80

^^It's somewhere in the former SSSR?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks like A6 near Daugavpils?


----------



## RipleyLV

Chris, right country, wrong road. Keep searching.


----------



## aswnl

Is it a P-road ?


----------



## aswnl

Looking around on the map of Latvia, I saw three interesting things I like to know more about:

1. a road south of Daugavpils, unfinished, between A14 and P68. Why hasn't it been completed ?

2. an unfinished 'road to nowhere' southeast of A6-P37 roundabout.

3. P80 north of A6 is much better aligned than A6. Will P80 once be the new A6 ?

@RipleyLV: can you tell more about those roads ?


----------



## Nima-Farid

is it A2 which is west of Riga


----------



## RipleyLV

aswnl said:


> Is it a P-road ?


Could be. 



aswnl said:


> Looking around on the map of Latvia, I saw three interesting things I like to know more about:
> 
> 1. a road south of Daugavpils, unfinished, between A14 and P68. Why hasn't it been completed ?


That was Daugavpils Southern bypass road project, which got abandoned in the 80's cause of insuficient funding. As seen on the satelite images, the road goes even further P68 in direction to Daugava river as there was supposed to be a new bridge and later connection with the town center.



> 2. an unfinished 'road to nowhere' southeast of A6-P37 roundabout.
> 
> 3. P80 north of A6 is much better aligned than A6. Will P80 once be the new A6 ?


P80 was also project from the 80's, a new super highway from Riga to Jēkabpils in a more straight way bypassing all populated places. Also got abandoned because of funding, but some parts are in operation nowadays, for example, A6 Pļaviņas bypass and a segment of P80 before construction works started there. Right now we are doing reconstruction of the entire P80 and building a new road further to Koknese, but, there's but, works on this new part are on hold because the contract got terminated, a new tender will be announced in the nearest time and there are land problems. Therefor, it's estimated that P80 will be opened in late 2014. I was there 2 weeks ago, you can view my photo report from that stretch: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=773708&page=67

After opening, P80 will become the new A6. All junctions will be grade-separated. You can view planning here: http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/Download/?t=pagefile&i=375

Of course, there are plans of continuing this road further to Jēkabpils, but due to funding again, it's impossible right now to realize something. Here's a scheme of Koknese-Pļaviņas stretch: http://www.lvceli.lv/lv/Files/Publications/415/Nosleguma%20zinojums_Koknese_Plavinas.pdf & Pļaviņas-Jēkabpils: http://www.lvceli.lv/lv/Files/Publications/474/I_pielikums.pdf

Whoosh! Back to guess. 



Nima-Farid said:


> is it A2 which is west of Riga


You mean East? No, it's not A2.


----------



## Verso

Is it A8/E77 to Jelgava?


----------



## RipleyLV

Verso said:


> Is it A8/E77 to Jelgava?


Nooo, how dare you?


----------



## Verso

Was that yes or no?


----------



## RipleyLV

That was a NO. A8 is completely different in terms of quality.


----------



## Nima-Farid

RipleyLV said:


> You mean East? No, it's not A2.


Oh yeah lost my directions :bash:


----------



## aswnl

I guess it's a not very important P-road in the south of Latvia.
However I still haven't found it on GMaps.

@RipleyLV: thanks for the info on A6-P80 and A14.


----------



## Road_UK




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Belgaria.


----------



## Road_UK

Oh yeah...


----------



## mediar

ChrisZwolle said:


> Belgaria.


Dafuq?

Belgium + Bulgaria = Belgaria
Right?


----------



## Road_UK

It´s definitely not Bulgaria.


----------



## warniats

I guess it could be here: E40 close to Aalter

Am I close?


----------



## Road_UK

Probably. I was traveling on the E40 from France, and onto the E17 at Gent heading towards Antwerp. So I hope one of you can give me the exact location. It´s either on the E40 or E17...


----------



## warniats

In that case my previous guess is certainly wrong. It's in the other direction.

I think it's here: E40 just before Nevele. The two exit signs (in the median and in the shoulder) match. The trees also seem to match.

Satisfied with this location?


----------



## Road_UK

Yes, that looks pretty spot on. Well done.


----------



## warniats




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Slovak R1 at Sereď


----------



## ChrisZwolle




----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Bergen, Norway.

Next:


----------



## User-_

Vienna A2 x A21 x S1


----------



## User-_

Next:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Falusi

Hint: This is a one-digit main road


----------



## aswnl

Hint: 47 41 15.3 N 17 38 43.7 E


----------



## Nima-Farid

Why the heck do you give us the coordinates? :bash:
Gyor, Hungary. Road 1 X Road 14


----------



## Nima-Farid




----------



## aswnl

Nima-Farid said:


> Why the heck do you give us the coordinates?


Well, it was quite easy - while there wasn't much activity...


----------



## warniats

^^ I liked the hint :lol:

Bursa, Turkey

Somone else can post the next picture


----------



## Nima-Farid




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Dushanbe, Tajikistan

Typical Central Asia housing stock.


----------



## Nima-Farid

right!


----------



## essendon bombers

I hope chris doesn't mind if I post the next photo, been a couple of days.

Where in the world is this road parallel to the runway?

An interesting little part of the world where there are no motorways. I have also flown over it flying between Australia and Europe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Draw a line from Melbourne to Paris in Google Earth and you can find it quickly 

By the way, this road has an interesting name.


----------



## x-type

is it in Minanmar?


----------



## alserrod

Certainly... it is not Diego García


----------



## aswnl

Come on, Chris has alreay pointed at some islands southwest of Birma. 

Hint: Just walk like some very important person to the harbour of a former British prime minister.


----------



## Verso

This one is funny, but I'll let someone else guess it.


----------



## x-type

why is that road named VIP road? (i was close enough with Mianmar to Nicobar Islands)


----------



## atrida02

It's in Port Blair, Andaman Islands!

Where is this road:


----------



## Verso

Athens?


----------



## alserrod

Had look exactly in that island but too fast, I found nothing.

Why VIP road?


----------



## keokiracer

*@atrida02*
Somewhere in USA. San Fransisco comes to mind, but I checked and I can't find it there...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

State Route 400 in Atlanta, Georgia. That's a MARTA line in the median.


----------



## alserrod

Is it a toll stop?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's a drive-thru McDonald's


----------



## atrida02

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's a drive-thru McDonald's


You know in USA everybody has to drive-thru ... to pay the toll :laugh:

@alserrod I don't know why it's the VIP road, I just know that in india there are VIP roads in many cities.


----------



## alserrod

Thanks... let me post a photo this time.

Where is this little kart circuit, just besides a main road?











Hints:
- Far away from any motorway
- More than 2000m over sea level
- Just less than 1 km from an external Schengen border


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Near here:


foto 119 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## alserrod

yeah... (knowing the name of the resort, I think everyone can look for at google maps)

Next photo?


----------



## Peines

Pas de la Casa, Encamp, Andorra la Vella.

http://goo.gl/maps/OuDv


----------



## Peines

Where is this opening milestone...? (the exact position)










...it can't be difficult to find... :troll:


----------



## CNGL

This is a trap: it's not in the A-31, but on the E901, at exit 168. If that thing was placed at km 2.8 of A-31, it would have been here. When they first made that "motorway" to Albacete, E901 left that in Honrubia and from there to Atalaya del Cañavate it was A-31. But when the motorway to Valencia was built, Honrubia-Atalaya section was renumbered to E901 (A-3 if you want national numbers).

PS: Not so far from there lie the houses of Fernando Alonso! (A town called Casas de Fernando Alonso :lol::lol::lol


----------



## Peines

CNGL said:


> This is a trap: it's not in the A-31, but on the E901, at exit 168. If that thing was placed at km 2.8 of A-31, it would have been here. When they first made that "motorway" to Albacete, E901 left that in Honrubia and from there to Atalaya del Cañavate it was A-31. But when the motorway to Valencia was built, Honrubia-Atalaya section was renumbered to E901 (A-3 if you want national numbers).
> 
> PS: Not so far from there lie the houses of Fernando Alonso! (A town called Casas de Fernando Alonso :lol::lol::lol


You win this time… :guns1:


----------



## atrida02

Where ist this road with this nice bridge?


----------



## mediar

http://goo.gl/maps/BeA4


----------



## Verso

I didn't even notice atrida's post.


----------



## mediar




----------



## bogdymol

Some B-road in Germany?


----------



## mediar

Yep.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

mediar said:


> http://goo.gl/maps/BeA4


I passed there in 2009 en-route to Versoland. I was surprised with the 4-lane alignment there, didn't expect it.


----------



## bogdymol

Why is that road so weird there, with that loop? Or how are they going to upgrade the road sometime? ... because it's clear that they did this 4-lane bridge with a purpose on a 2-lane road.


----------



## Verso

bogdymol said:


> Why is that road so weird there, with that loop? Or how are they going to upgrade the road sometime? ... because it's clear that they did this 4-lane bridge with a purpose on a 2-lane road.


I knew the answer to this question, but I can't remember now.  And that loop can be dangerous at night, if you drive too fast.


----------



## Nima-Farid

so whose turn is it now? bogdymol's


----------



## bogdymol

I think that *mediar* wants a more accurate answer. Germany is big and it has a lot of B-roads...

@mediar: correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## mediar

bogdymol said:


> I think that *mediar* wants a more accurate answer. Germany is big and it has a lot of B-roads...
> 
> @mediar: correct me if I'm wrong


Well, yea, and I can give a hint for that one - in Google Maps it's marked as a motorway ( orange ) and it's situated in the southwest Germany.


----------



## bogdymol

*B30?*

http://goo.gl/maps/gKfA


----------



## mediar

No, it's not B30, but you're very close to the actual location.


----------



## bogdymol

*B19?*... but it's not exactly south-*west* http://goo.gl/maps/ZtHK


----------



## mediar

No, no, try searching in the opposite direction.


----------



## bogdymol

I found it !

*B27* http://goo.gl/maps/Jvde

First I searched more to the south (because I tought those mountains are the Alps) and it had to have a overpass...


----------



## mediar

That's right. Your turn.


----------



## bogdymol

Where is this interchange?


----------



## alserrod

Give us a hint, please


----------



## bogdymol

hint 1: Chris got it in exactly 3 minutes
hint 2: tomorrow... because maybe not every forum member already saw the pic


----------



## keokiracer

bogdymol said:


> hint 1: Chris got it in exactly 3 minutes


Well, that's not really a hint, is it?


----------



## bogdymol

keokiracer said:


> Well, that's not really a hint, is it?


Well... it's a hint. Bribe him with a Jack and maybe he will tell you where's that interchange


----------



## alserrod

Is it near the distilery at USA?


----------



## aswnl

Which moron did design that cloverleaf ? The radius of the 4 indirect ramps are quite "adventurous", an at-grade crossing with frontal oncoming traffic is ludicrous...


Edit: It's here, near Minsk: https://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=nl&ll=53.80501,27.795238&spn=0.019793,0.038581&t=h&z=15


----------



## aswnl

OK, next one.

Where in the world can we find this road junction ?


----------



## Nima-Farid

is that in mexico or somewhere in Central America? the urban design is so chaotic.


----------



## aswnl

No, not in Mexico.


----------



## warniats

Obviously sub-Sahara Africa
Port Harcourt, Nigeria

Someone else can post the next picture


----------



## Falusi

Where is this interesting cloverleaf?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

B9/B44 near Ludwigshafen.

Next:


----------



## warniats

A5


----------



## warniats




----------



## User-_

Dartford tunnel, London


----------



## alserrod

A very, very easy one taking these hints:











Hint 1: Not far from Amsterdam

Hint 2: Look at the entire web page...


----------



## aswnl

R65 Ermelo-Swaziland, Oos-Transvaal, Suid-Afrika.


Edit: Streetviewlink. 
https://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=nl&l...d=Af0MfispItwkZ_hQnULpcA&cbp=12,299.05,,0,2.3


----------



## Nima-Farid

Wanhuan??
although i cannot see any pics here...


----------



## alserrod

Yeah... it is at South Africa (near the town of Amsterdam) and close to the border with Swaziland.

And, the hint about the entire web page... yesterday the banner was the city of Johanesburg. It was a way to say.... look near there


----------



## aswnl

Roadmarkings were enough to suspect the South-African region of East-Transvaal (Mpumalanga), where the town of Amsterdam is located. With GMaps the forest logging region east of Amsterdam was quite easy to find.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The roadmarkings also reveal this is not for instance, Amsterdam, New York. American road markings have yellow markings to divide driving directions, not shoulders.


----------



## alserrod

And... I had to find an image with no cars neither indications on road pointed they drive in the left  there were several ones interesting with with a lot of hints


Who's the next?


----------



## aswnl

OK, next one.

Where in the world could this be ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Polska.


----------



## aswnl

Absolutely... now the exact location.

(Shouldn't be too difficult for someone watching the picture closely, there's an important clue visible...)


----------



## alserrod

Is it behind the photo a motorway end? (it seems that, looking the give way signals)


----------



## Nima-Farid

probably somewhere near Gdansk??


----------



## FlyBoy88

It's the Berlinka, where the S6 branches off to the north.

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=53.424597,14.772736&hl=en&num=1&t=h&z=17


----------



## FlyBoy88

I'm trying to post a new picture but I don't seem to be able to. The FAQs say something about a "Manage attachments" button below the message box when making a new post, but I don't see it. Also at the very bottom of the page, I have a box called "Posting rules" , and on the third line its says " You *may not* post attachments." Any idea why? Any advice?


----------



## essendon bombers

FlyBoy88 said:


> I'm trying to post a new picture but I don't seem to be able to. The FAQs say something about a "Manage attachments" button below the message box when making a new post, but I don't see it. Also at the very bottom of the page, I have a box called "Posting rules" , and on the third line its says " You *may not* post attachments." Any idea why? Any advice?


Hi Flyboy88,

I get that last message too but I can still post pictures. You will need an account with Photobucket or Imageshack etc. in case you don't have one. I use paintbrush when setting up a photo before I upload it.

Also, remember to label your pictures with your own code or gobblety-**** when saving (not location of picture); I've been caught out this way.

cheers
eb


----------



## aswnl

FlyBoy88 said:


> It's the Berlinka, where the S6 branches off to the north.


That's correct.

Junction DK142/S6.


----------



## FlyBoy88

Let's see if this works...

...

nope, it doesn't

I'll pass my turn until I figure out this picture thing.


----------



## bogdymol

Read this and then try again 

*How can I insert pictures in my posts?*


----------



## Peines

A very easy one... 










Hint: The photo was taken in 1986, nowadays is part of a low standard Motorway.


----------



## seem

A7, Fuengirola, Spain


----------



## Peines

seem said:


> A7, Fuengirola, Spain


No


----------



## seem

Then A7 near Atalaya Castle?


----------



## Peines

seem said:


> Then A7 near Atalaya Castle?


Not N-340 A-7


----------



## seem

OK I have got it now! 

A-31 in Villena - http://goo.gl/maps/wm5g


----------



## FlyBoy88

Spanish A31, passing by Castillo de Villena, NNW of Alicante 

Haha, you beat me, u're next!


----------



## seem

Firstly I choosed very easy picture, now I am worried if this one isn't too hard to guess.


----------



## mediar

Somewhere in Hungary?


----------



## seem

Close to Hungary.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Yep, I've seen those "keep the distance" markings in Hungary.


----------



## Falusi

Austria, A3?


----------



## D.O.W.N

Once I saw this picture in newspaper. It´s D1 between Bratislava and Trnava, isn´t it? The picture is not actual anymore, the motorway is 3X3 now with ridiculous orange lines and no shoulders.


----------



## seem

:yes:


----------



## veteran

I guess it's section BA,Vajnory – Senec on Slovak D1. Photo was taken from overpass which is a part of minor road Chorvátsky Grob – Bernolákovo.


----------



## bogdymol

:yes:


----------



## D.O.W.N

Veteran can post a new one, I don ´t have time now to post


----------



## FlyBoy88

I'll put the next one, sine I skipped my turn earlier. Thanks @bogdymol and @essendonbomber for tips on posting pics!










I think it's pretty easy, so no hints for now.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Seatle I-90
https://maps.google.com/?ll=47.590355,-122.284905&spn=0.003564,0.004332&t=k&deg=90&z=18


----------



## Nima-Farid

Now it is my turn then:
Shouldnt be that hard. especially for Chris I guess.


----------



## brewerfan386

Somewhere in the UAE?


----------



## sana14may

Now how to guess it! I am not a predictor


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Pardis, Iran, not far east of Tehran.

What you see is the old dual carriageway from Tehran to Pardis, and a new motorway next to it. Pardis is a new planned city.


----------



## D.O.W.N

I´ll post new one :


----------



## Nima-Farid

any hints? this could be anywhere...


----------



## D.O.W.N

OK. The water is not sea, but lake. The country is in Europe and the road is not a highway.


----------



## jachcemjest

Road 582 near Michalovce, Slovakia http://goo.gl/maps/6Av8


----------



## D.O.W.N

Great!


----------



## brewerfan386

Here is one:








???


----------



## Nima-Farid

canada?


----------



## brewerfan386

no


----------



## D.O.W.N

Where is north?


----------



## Penn's Woods

brewerfan386 said:


> no


It screams "Midwest" to me....


----------



## D.O.W.N

I would say it is Ilinois or Indiana.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ No and No


----------



## D.O.W.N

It certainly is not an Interstate highway.


----------



## brewerfan386

D.O.W.N said:


> It certainly is not an Interstate highway.


 Yep, its not an Interstate


----------



## essendon bombers

Iowa, Idaho, Nebraska?


----------



## brewerfan386

essendon bombers said:


> Iowa, Idaho, Nebraska?


No x3


----------



## Road_UK

Alabama
Alaska
Arizona
Arkansas
California
Colorado
Connecticut
Delaware
Florida
Georgia Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland Massachusetts
Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey New Mexico
New York
North Carolina
North Dakota
Ohio
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island
South Carolina South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Virginia
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming
?????


----------



## bogdymol

I think that Road_UK might have guessed the right state...


----------



## brewerfan386

Okay, since some Europeans are going off the deep end (Arizona???), I will say it is in the Upper Midwest and the highway is a major backbone in this state.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The north-south route is the main road here


----------



## Cansend

I'll give another hint, it's not like any other intersection. This intersection is special depending on geography.


----------



## Cansend

Nima-Farid said:


> is it from eastern europe? ukraine? belarus? baltic countries?


It's close to some of the countries you listed.


----------



## riiga

Sweden, trafikplats Notviken in Luleå. E4, E10, rv 94 and rv 97 intersect with each other.

Link


----------



## alserrod

Let me post one again...

Hints to make it easy:

1- At google maps it is named as highway
2- Not near from coast
3- It could be one of the roads in google street view far, far away from the next one with photos...


----------



## xrtn2

Australia


white center line 

desert

diamond sign


----------



## alserrod

correct....

First Australian road posted?



Next one?


----------



## essendon bombers

xrtn2 said:


> Australia
> 
> 
> white center line
> 
> desert
> 
> diamond sign


I think we are going to visit a big rock...and learn to play the didgeridoo...:lol:


----------



## riiga

Nima-Farid said:


> shouldn't you post the next one?
> if you want someone else to do it then:


Sweden again?


----------



## Ron2K

alserrod said:


> Let me post one again...
> 
> Hints to make it easy:
> 
> 1- At google maps it is named as highway
> 2- Not near from coast
> 3- It could be one of the roads in google street view far, far away from the next one with photos...


Most likely the Stuart Highway due to the north-south orientation -- but don't ask me exactly where. That could be _anywhere_ in Central Australia, actually.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nima-Farid said:


> shouldn't you post the next one?
> if you want someone else to do it then:



Route 3 & 9 interchange south of Tampere, Finland.


----------



## poshbakerloo

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## bogdymol

How do you know it's driving on the left? It's a street view capture...


----------



## poshbakerloo

bogdymol said:


> How do you know it's driving on the left? It's a street view capture...


It could be either way 

I did turn the camera around quite a bit to hide various things so as a clue, it could be facing backwards


----------



## verreme

A30?


----------



## poshbakerloo

verreme said:


> A30?


No 

teehee hee


----------



## verreme

It definitely looks British, but may it be a motorway and not a dual carriageway? Those wide shoulders fool me.


----------



## poshbakerloo

verreme said:


> It definitely looks British, but may it be a motorway and not a dual carriageway? Those wide shoulders fool me.


If I told you this was once classed as a motorway, the wide shoulders could mean anything lol

https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=53.43...=IL_YeGJkSgPqs3jsOp5dug&cbp=12,14.53,,0,-1.25


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks similar to A414 near St. Albans.


----------



## poshbakerloo

ChrisZwolle said:


> It looks similar to A414 near St. Albans.


It does, not the A414 it is not


----------



## alserrod

Seems A-10 near Ware

Am I right?


----------



## poshbakerloo

alserrod said:


> Seems A-10 near Ware
> 
> Am I right?


Its *not *the A10 :cheers:


----------



## alserrod

Give another hint, please...


----------



## poshbakerloo

alserrod said:


> Give another hint, please...


Ok this may help a lot...

It is an actual motorway classified road


----------



## verreme

Then it must be M271. Probably the short stretch north of M27.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^I think it`s there: https://maps.google.pl/maps?q=Cadna...d=Nh9DrNk3tvR0dYNryD0zXQ&cbp=12,37.19,,0,-0.1


----------



## poshbakerloo

Luki_SL said:


> ^^I think it`s there: https://maps.google.pl/maps?q=Cadna...d=Nh9DrNk3tvR0dYNryD0zXQ&cbp=12,37.19,,0,-0.1


Correct!


----------



## poshbakerloo

verreme said:


> Then it must be M271. Probably the short stretch north of M27.


It is teehee


----------



## Luki_SL

Next one:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Italian A23 near Amaro.


----------



## bogdymol

Been there. Best highway I've ever drove on! :banana:


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Yes it is  I think it`s one of the best motorways too


----------



## NFZANMNIM

so many tunnels


----------



## Verso

^ Nima-Farid? :shifty:


----------



## alserrod

Maybe a very easy one. Specially looking the kilometer signals.

There is no photo on google street view and... it is one of main axes around it... even if this picture!

(just enough to say road and country for answer)


----------



## Ron2K

Argentina, Route 40?

(Someone else can post if I'm right, since I probably won't be logging in for the rest of the day.)


----------



## alserrod

CORRECT. It is a route south-north that crosses all "those corners" you may visit in the country outside major cities.


----------



## bogdymol

Ron2K said:


> (Someone else can post if I'm right, since I probably won't be logging in for the rest of the day.)


Here's the next one:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The biggest shopping center of Romania


----------



## bogdymol

I think that there are larger ones... but yes, this is one of the largest 

_edit: since Chris plays in a different league, he has to guess this one:_


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Guess the stack.


----------



## CNGL

One of many Texas stacks?


----------



## poshbakerloo

Somewhere in Georgia?


----------



## aswnl

I-49 / Shreveport Inner Loop Expwy 3132


----------



## aswnl

Nice new spaghetti-junction... but where in the world can it be found ?


----------



## x-type

i'd say somewhere in Spain


----------



## mapman:cz

Aeroporto Porto  
http://goo.gl/maps/vwPk

EDIT: Guess the mountain range, the motorway number and the name of the adjacent exit


----------



## NFZANMNIM

the Pyrnees? (whatever the spelling is)


----------



## Verso

Croatian A1?


----------



## mapman:cz

Verso said:


> Croatian A1?


Nice :applause:, you got the number right, what about the rest?


----------



## martin0102

Čvor Gospić?


----------



## Verso

Yes, it's Gospić (I can tell it from the wires ), and those are Velebit mountains.


----------



## mapman:cz

Yep, it's Gospic and Velebit, your turn


----------



## martin0102

try this easy:


----------



## hofburg

it is Verso s turn


----------



## Verso

^ That's debatable.  Is the current photo from Italy?


----------



## martin0102

No, it`s not Italia


----------



## hofburg

looks weird. like there's no space on the bottom to make proper exit.

and sorry for before, I didn't see you also suggested cvor Gospic.


----------



## riiga

Austria?


----------



## keokiracer

Germany maybe? :dunno:


----------



## martin0102

Austria nope, Germany nope
Hint: This intersection is close (500m) to the place,that we guess some pages behind.
reupload for next page:


----------



## Verso

http://goo.gl/maps/fJCK


----------



## Verso

Next:


----------



## x-type

you have quite stratched the term _motorway_ now, haven't you?

SE Asia?


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> you have quite stratched the term _motorway_ now, haven't you?


It's Guess the highway, not motorway. 



x-type said:


> SE Asia?


No.


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> It's Guess the highway, not motorway.
> 
> No.


oh, so. i missed that.

i thought of SE Asia because of blue roofs. other thing that could be is ex-USSR. if it isn't, i quit


----------



## Verso

Not FSU either.


----------



## italystf

It could easily be a touristic village in Europe with bungalows or somethings.


----------



## aswnl

Verso said:


> It's Guess the highway, not motorway.


But is isn't "Guess the city quarter" as well... :hm:


----------



## Verso

It's actually one of the most famous highways in the world.


----------



## keokiracer

Pan American highway?

(And yes, I realize that is not accurate enough to win)


----------



## Verso

Indeed it's the Pan-American Highway. It shouldn't be too hard now.


----------



## italystf

Colombia?


----------



## mapman:cz

Look at the monument, it clearly makes a long shadow to the north > so it has to be north american part. Then, I was thinking, why is he picking up PanamHwy these days. Recently there were some news about digging a new canal in Nicaragua, so I started looking there and bingo ... http://goo.gl/maps/HIUo .. Managua.


Someone else may post a picture now, please


----------



## verreme

I'll post one from mine then.










It shouldn't be too hard, there aren't many roads like this


----------



## ChrisZwolle

D900 north of Perpignan, France.

I drove there in 2008.


----------



## verreme

Wow, that was fast 

I've only seen two more suicide-lane roads in France, and I don't think there are many more nowadays.


----------



## Verso

mapman:cz said:


> Look at the monument, it clearly makes a long shadow to the north > so it has to be north american part. Then, I was thinking, why is he picking up PanamHwy these days. Recently there were some news about digging a new canal in Nicaragua, so I started looking there and bingo ... http://goo.gl/maps/HIUo .. Managua.


Very well.


----------



## x-type

weird how they have left on that short section that traffic managing with both dashed lines for only fes kilometers. around it traffic is managed in the way that one direction ahs 2 lanes, and other has one lane, as often in Sweden. i find that much less confusing and much more secure. or if there should be suicide lane, i find this way of horizontal signalization much better and much less confusing.


----------



## Verso

^^ I don't really see any difference. Everyone is allowed to drive on the middle lane.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wyoming?


----------



## aswnl

It's a dual carriageway. The left line isn't yellow, but clearly white. 
So I excluded the States while guessing.


----------



## Ron2K

NordikNerd said:


> Maybe this thread is out of highways in south central europe, from which 9 out of 10 photos originate.
> 
> That's because my austrian photo-question got an immediate answer.
> 
> But there are those forumers who live outside central europe.
> 
> So I would dearly like to guess the highways of: Finland, Israel, Norway, Estonia, South Africa, Argentina and so on.
> 
> Also my opinion: those google flight-photos are boring:sleepy:


I've got a few from my part of the world just for folks like you.


----------



## essendon bombers

I'm thinking Ethiopia, Djibouti or Eritrea?


----------



## sirfreelancealot

warniats said:


> Here we go again:


I've been on this, when travelling from Valencia and passing through the outskirts of Caracas to get to the Airport. It was in a shocking state back then and I'm not sure whether it has improved since then.


----------



## Verso

Middle East?


----------



## keokiracer

^^


keokiracer said:


> Middle East?





brewerfan386 said:


> ^^
> Nein


----------



## Verso

Oops, that was stupid.  Reposting:










How about Chile, Argentina, Sahara or China then?


----------



## keokiracer

I asked Chile (I wrote Chili though :nuts and the Sahara, but no reply yet


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think I found it: https://maps.google.com/?ll=40.8155...d=2fp33TW-6xBwG68BypWKJQ&cbp=12,246.6,,0,3.54


----------



## keokiracer

What the f*ck Chris, how do you do this?! :nuts:


----------



## aswnl

The answer to SW USA was "Nope'ers".
Well, Utah is in the SW part of the USA, when looking on the map...


----------



## warniats

That's funny, the signs were carefully removed from the original picture. Not just quickly painted over.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

keokiracer said:


> What the f*ck Chris, how do you do this?! :nuts:


The road layout is typically American, and the shadows indicate an east-west highway running westbound. Just browsing along I-80 to see if there is a turn to the left near an escarpment. Because of the grass I initially thought Wyoming but it was a bit further west.


----------



## warniats

aswnl said:


> It's a dual carriageway. The left line isn't yellow, but clearly white.
> So I excluded the States while guessing.


Picture being over 40 years old might explain this. Maybe they didn't have this rule back then.


----------



## Verso

aswnl said:


> The answer to SW USA was "Nope'ers".
> Well, Utah is in the SW part of the USA, when looking on the map...


It's more like western USA, especially this particular spot. I don't think we should post 40-year-old pics though. :| But kudos to Chris.


----------



## brewerfan386

Verso said:


> It's more like western USA, especially this particular spot. I don't think we should post 40-year-old pics though. :| But kudos to Chris.


More like central/ inner (mountain) west, the SW would be like SoCal, AZ, southern NV, NM, or west TX. I posted an old pic beacuse people where complaining about having the same'y Google aerial pics of Europe and the Middle East. Just wanted to post something different most Europeans on here probably never have seen before. Utah seemed to fit the bill quite nicely. IMO 
Anyway, Chris wins so he gets the next go (please no Europe or Middle East).:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Guess:


----------



## makaveli6

Asia?


----------



## brewerfan386

Australia or Western Canada?


----------



## mapman:cz

Czechia: R35 × R46 

Next - where in the world?:


----------



## fazotron

Ruta 68 Chile.


----------



## fazotron

Try this


----------



## Attus

mapman:cz said:


> Czechia: R35 × R46


I drove there 2×3 times recently, but could have never guessed. I never flew overt it


----------



## makaveli6

Somehwere in Europe?


----------



## fazotron

Yes


----------



## makaveli6

Is it on an island?


----------



## fazotron

No, It's continental Europe.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Maybe it`s somewhere in Czech Republic ??


----------



## fazotron

Go west


----------



## keokiracer

France maybe?


----------



## makaveli6

Belgium?


----------



## fazotron

Yes, It's in Belgium.


----------



## makaveli6

Is that road in use? It looks empty and even a little unfinished.


----------



## fazotron

Yes, It's in use. That unfinished part is the begining of some never built alternate route. Nearby is quite an interesting object. You can see part of it in the picture. It's very big, maybe even the biggest of its sort.


----------



## Luki_SL

It`s here : https://maps.google.pl/maps?q=Strép...d=mgH0v1FizdugYK2jK63mDg&cbp=12,209.98,,0,8.8 :cheers:


----------



## Burtinsh

fazotron said:


> Yes, It's in use. That unfinished part is the begining of some never built alternate route. Nearby is quite an interesting object. You can see part of it in the picture. It's very big, maybe even the biggest of its sort.


And what would that object be? Looks like boat lift in map.


----------



## fazotron

:applause: 
and the object is indeed a boat lift.


----------



## Luki_SL

Next one :


----------



## RipleyLV

A4/A23, Italia.


----------



## Luki_SL

:applause: Your turn


----------



## RipleyLV

Here we go:


----------



## makaveli6

Slovakia?


----------



## RipleyLV

No.


----------



## makaveli6

Eastern Europe?


----------



## RipleyLV

Partly EE..


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Partly? It's on a border somewhere?


----------



## poshbakerloo

Russia or Latvia?


----------



## makaveli6

My guess would be Russia, or maybe something on the Balkan side.?


----------



## RipleyLV

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Partly? It's on a border somewhere?


This country borders Eastern Europe with Central Asia (transcontinental), the highway itself is located in CA. It's not Russia or Balkans and definitely not Latvia.


----------



## makaveli6

Georgia, Armenia or Azarbaijan?
EDIT: CE = Central Europe?


----------



## RipleyLV

Sorry, I meant CA = Central Asia. None of the above.


----------



## makaveli6

Turkey?


----------



## RipleyLV

Another hint: 9th largest country in the world.


----------



## makaveli6

http://maps.google.com/?ll=51.125775,71.622877&spn=0.010275,0.01929&t=m&z=16
This?


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> http://maps.google.com/?ll=51.125775,71.622877&spn=0.010275,0.01929&t=m&z=16
> This?











Original: http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CVAO7UYx


----------



## makaveli6

Haļava! 
That was the first interchange i checked. 
----
OK, next one


----------



## makaveli6

Really no one? Even Chris?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Chris is on vacation. Hopefully taking pictures of Brittany's voies express for us.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Of course he made pics


----------



## Burtinsh

makaveli6 said:


> Really no one? Even Chris?


Give me some hints? :3


----------



## makaveli6

It's in the same continent as Ripley's picture.


----------



## Burtinsh

makaveli6 said:


> It's in the same continent as Ripley's picture.


Eurasia or Asia?


----------



## makaveli6

Burtinsh said:


> Eurasia or Asia?


Country is located in Eurasia, but highway itself in Asia.


----------



## Burtinsh

makaveli6 said:


> Country is located in Eurasia, but highway itself in Asia.


Sounds like Russia. Correct so far?


----------



## makaveli6

Burtinsh said:


> Sounds like Russia. Correct so far?


Yep. If you'll win, I will call that Latvian power.


----------



## Burtinsh

makaveli6 said:


> Yep. If you'll win, I will call that Latvian power.


 It would be my first win then. Well my thoughts are like this so far:
Seems like a lot of traffic, so must be close some major city. 
No evergreens, so it can't be far north. 
It's located in Russia's asian part. 

Now just to find. :lol: 
I hope nobody else will use all the stuff I wrote.  ^^


----------



## makaveli6

Reposting.


----------



## keokiracer

Burtinsh said:


> I hope nobody else will use all the stuff I wrote.  ^^


:troll:

Is it somewhere on the M53, M55, M58 or M60? (different numbers, but the same route going east)


----------



## makaveli6

Yes, it is one of the above mentioned, another numbered road can be seen in the image.


----------



## keokiracer

YESS!!
https://maps.google.nl/?ll=43.353175,132.079439&spn=0.017693,0.042272&t=h&z=15


----------



## makaveli6

No Latvian power.


----------



## Burtinsh

keokiracer said:


> YESS!!
> https://maps.google.nl/?ll=43.353175,132.079439&spn=0.017693,0.042272&t=h&z=15


NOES. 
I passed that place, but not on sattelite view, and map showed me only that straight section as part of M60. ;(

EDIT:
Congratz anyways. :cheers:


----------



## keokiracer

^^ I noticed it by coincidence, I drifted off of the GMaps route because I saw something that looked like a highway, and it was! Thanks btw, here's a new chance for you: This one shouldn't be so hard.


----------



## Burtinsh

ahh, I already turned off my PC.  typing from phone now. Looks like olympic stadium. London?


----------



## keokiracer

You're waayy off


----------



## Burtinsh

Yeah, turned PC on and checked London's stadium at last.  Ok, let's see...


----------



## makaveli6

This looks like something in UAE?


----------



## keokiracer

Closer, but still far away


----------



## Burtinsh

Looks a bit too green for UAE. Could we have some hints? At least the continent would be great.


----------



## keokiracer

Continent is south of Europe


----------



## makaveli6

It;s probably Asia or Northern Africa?


----------



## keokiracer

Yes, it's Africa


----------



## makaveli6

I'm taking that it is Northern Africa, so maybe Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia?


----------



## Burtinsh

I found it, but I didn't use fair methods, so I won't post. Nice place though.


----------



## keokiracer

Nope, not Northern Africa


----------



## Burtinsh

If keo doesn't mind I could give you another hint.


----------



## keokiracer

Yes, I do mind 



:jk:

It's a captial city.


----------



## Burtinsh

Ok, then. The main road over there is bypass of city. And city is pretty poor. (When looking at houses, not in this picture though).


----------



## makaveli6

Burtinsh said:


> Ok, then. The main road over there is bypass of city. And city is pretty poor. (When looking at houses, not in this picture though).


If you do know where it is, post it, if i would of won, i would of gave my turn to you anyway. 
I tought it might be one of the FIFA 2010 stadiums, but it dosent look so.


----------



## Burtinsh

I cheated on this, so I won't post.  Go on, it's not that hard. Another hint: You can see that city from default zoom of google maps, if you go to .com site (with USA as default location)


----------



## x-type

it is in Luanda. I don't know the roads.


----------



## makaveli6

http://goo.gl/maps/JokBR
Found it, only thing that gave it away was the capital and the redi-ish image.
Burtinsh, you can post the next one.


----------



## Burtinsh

I don't know how to insert image. Go on and post.


----------



## keokiracer

> Upload your picture on a site like www.tinypic.com.
> When using Tinypic: After uploading you get multiple links. Take the IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards and post that here


----------



## makaveli6

Ok, then














*EDIT: Burtinsh post your picture. *


----------



## Burtinsh

keokiracer said:


> > Upload your picture on a site like www.tinypic.com.
> > When using Tinypic: After uploading you get multiple links. Take the IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards and post that here


Thanks. 




makaveli6 said:


> Ok, then
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: Burtinsh post your picture. *


No, you have this. I'll post next time. Going to bed now.  Have fun there! :lol:


----------



## riiga

United States?


----------



## makaveli6

riiga said:


> United States?


Yes
:smug:


----------



## Burtinsh

That's some interstate?


----------



## riiga

Found it! http://goo.gl/maps/6dS7


----------



## riiga

Next one:


----------



## mapman:cz

UK?


----------



## riiga

mapman:cz said:


> UK?


Nope.


----------



## mapman:cz

Then it has to be Ireland


----------



## riiga

Indeed.


----------



## PascalPascal2010

M6 Athlone, someone can post a new image


----------



## x-type

i will post new one since somebody has taken my place at Luanda 

so, the country is obvious. but where cuold it be?


----------



## makaveli6

South America?


----------



## PascalPascal2010

Italy?


----------



## italystf

makaveli6 said:


> South America?


Off course


----------



## makaveli6

Brazil?


----------



## italystf

italystf said:


> Off course


I quoted the wrong post. Off course italy


----------



## makaveli6

Ok then, a hint would be nice.


----------



## italystf

makaveli6 said:


> Ok then, a hint would be nice.


Dunno. I didn't post the pic myself but I recognized the signage


----------



## x-type

it is Italy. where? no hints since you haven't even tried. but it is easy, you'll see. 
ok, hint: don't search at open motorways, it is near a knot/interchange.


----------



## makaveli6

Could it be somewhere in northern part of Italy?
EDIT: Feels like i've searched over almost all of Italian Autostrada's. Thats ofcourse, if that even is an Autostrada lol.


----------



## Penn's Woods

x-type said:


> i will post new one since somebody has taken my place at Luanda
> 
> so, the country is obvious. but where cuold it be?


I find those lane markings very disconcerting! I assume they're a merge but I read them at first as "left lane goes straight, right two lanes turn left, at the next intersection." Which doesn't sound safe at all....


----------



## x-type

makaveli6 said:


> Could it be somewhere in northern part of Italy?
> EDIT: Feels like i've searched over almost all of Italian Autostrada's. Thats ofcourse, if that even is an Autostrada lol.


you obviously haven't. it is a proper autostrada. and it is not in northern part of country at all.

(arrows indeed are confusing, that's why i ahve put it, otherwise it would be just a boring stretch of motorway)


----------



## italystf

x-type said:


> you obviously haven't. it is a proper autostrada. and it is not in northern part of country at all.
> 
> (arrows indeed are confusing, that's why i ahve put it, otherwise it would be just a boring stretch of motorway)


Is it a motorway terminus?


----------



## italystf

eusimcity4 said:


> Can you give me a hint…what continent is it in??


None you already mentioned.


----------



## keokiracer

Asia?

If not it's Europe


----------



## eusimcity4

Singapore, singapore? Somewhere around there?


----------



## italystf

It's Europe.


----------



## keokiracer

In that case I guess it's Italy, right?


----------



## eusimcity4

Its in rome italy, the circonvallazione tiburtina, intersecting viale delo scallo san lorenzo...i think


----------



## italystf

It's Italy but not Rome.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've driven there many years ago. (forget trying to find it on my clinched highways, it's not on there).


----------



## italystf

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've driven there many years ago. (forget trying to find it on my clinched highways, it's not on there).


You let someone else to guess?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, unless they can't find it.


----------



## eusimcity4

A8 and A4 intersection in Milan maybe?


----------



## italystf

eusimcity4 said:


> A8 and A4 intersection in Milan maybe?


No


----------



## Verso

Lecco. You tricked me, because you didn't show the lake.


----------



## eusimcity4

Its in lecco. Its the interchange between SS36 and Via Ticozzi Don, near the lake. Verso should be next since he guessed first.


----------



## italystf

Verso said:


> Lecco. You tricked me, because you didn't show the lake.


Yeah! It's your turn.


----------



## Verso

Guess this:


----------



## x-type

is it related with Taiwan?


----------



## keokiracer

Eastern Europe? There are some locations with bad imagery that looks like that, especially in Poland


----------



## Verso

It isn't Poland.



x-type said:


> is it related with Taiwan?


No, why Taiwan?


Hint: it's a motorroad (road reserved for motor vehicles).


----------



## eusimcity4

Estonia, Latvia, or Lithuania?


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> No, why Taiwan?



because 

i will leave it to someone else, i have found it in 30 seconds


----------



## Verso

eusimcity4 said:


> Estonia, Latvia, or Lithuania?


No.



x-type said:


> because


:dunno:



x-type said:


> i will leave it to someone else, i have found it in 30 seconds





Anyway, another hint: the motorroad is an E-road, and the interchange, as well as the bottom part of the road on the left, used to be as well (the same E-road).

Reposting:


----------



## hofburg

I will also pass on that one


----------



## italystf

Somewhere in the former Yugoslavia? Many E-roads had been rerouted from old state roads to new motorways there.


----------



## Zagor666

romania :cheers:


----------



## Verso

^^


italystf said:


> Somewhere in the former Yugoslavia?


That's correct.


----------



## martin0102

BiH ?


----------



## eusimcity4

Macedonia?


----------



## eusimcity4

I think I found it. It's maybe the E661/E761 near kaonik BIH


----------



## Verso

No.


----------



## x-type

It's road 101 in Slovenia. 

(@verso: Taipei 101 was the hint)


Some1 else can post next one.


----------



## hofburg

oh, now I get the tower.  as I knew it too, I will post the next one


----------



## Zagor666

austria


----------



## eusimcity4

It looks like it's E66 to Klagenfurt, Austria.


----------



## hofburg

nein


----------



## eusimcity4

Slovenia E61?


----------



## hofburg

ne  neither the country. but it's definitely from this geographical area


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> It's road 101 in Slovenia.
> 
> (@verso: Taipei 101 was the hint)


Ah, got it now. Yes, it's G2-101 (and E652). Until a few years ago you had to drive like this, if you drove Jesenice - Tržič - Klagenfurt. That's probably also why it's just a "quarter-interchange" ("Zvirče" or how it's called). It also used to be the only interchange on the motorroad (if you didn't count the interchange with the A2 (or H1 back then) and the one by Tržič, but that's technically not a motorroad anyway).



hofburg said:


> ne  neither the country. but it's definitely from this geographical area


Balkans? :troll:


----------



## Zagor666

croatia :cheers:


----------



## hofburg

my photo of the interchange 101 with A2 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6066418650/in/set-72157627361650035/



Verso said:


> Balkans? :troll:


if you count Austria (and something else) in :tongue:



Zagor666 said:


> croatia


 ne.


----------



## x-type

found it. it is GRA (A90) at western side, just north from SS1 intersection.

somebody else can post.


----------



## Verso

Guess:


----------



## martin0102

^^
http://goo.gl/maps/FNWQ4
Croatian A1 interchange with A7 čvor Žuta Lokva.
Someone else can post, I guessed second time today


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting, I would not have guessed that quickly. I suppose this is where A7 will eventually connect to A1?


----------



## italystf

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting, I would not have guessed that quickly. I suppose this is where A7 will eventually connect to A1?


When the hell will freeze


----------



## martin0102

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting, I would not have guessed that quickly. I suppose this is where A7 will eventually connect to A1?


I guessed it because I pass this place many times, and yes this is start or better the end of future A7.


> When the hell will freeze


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting, I would not have guessed that quickly.


:troll:


----------



## Verso

martin0102 said:


> Someone else can post, I guessed second time today


That was yesterday.


----------



## martin0102

Verso said:


> That was yesterday.


 Guessed yesterday, answer posted today


----------



## Zagor666

ok,i have one picture - the country is usa,you just have to write which us state it is :cheers:


----------



## keokiracer

Where's the highway?


----------



## riiga

Zagor666 said:


> ok,i have one picture - the country is usa,you just have to write which us state it is :cheers:


This is Guess the _*Highway*_, not Guess the State-where-this-city-is-located.


----------



## Verso

> *Springfield* is the fictional town in which the American animated sitcom _The Simpsons_ is set. A mid-sized town in an *undetermined* state of the United States


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springfield_(The_Simpsons)


----------



## Zagor666

keokiracer said:


> Where's the highway?


its behind the houses and goes to capital city :nocrook:


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting, I would not have guessed that quickly. I suppose this is where A7 will eventually connect to A1?


actually, it is identical as A1-A6 intersection and they have kinda specific shape. i don't remember seeing such intersetcions somewhere else. (correct me if i'm qrong)


----------



## Ron2K

Right, lemme get things back on track here.


----------



## eusimcity4

Country- USA
State- Arizona?
Road- Route 66? :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

National Road 7 in South Africa.


----------



## aswnl

Yes, it's about 25 km north of Vanrhynsdorp.
By the way, is this the railway which is powered by 50 kV ?


----------



## x-type

aswnl said:


> Yes, it's about 25 km north of Vanrhynsdorp.
> By the way, is this the railway which is powered by 50 kV ?


obviously it is. and it carries those extra-long trains which are among the longest in the world.


----------



## martin0102

x-type said:


> actually, it is identical as A1-A6 intersection and they have kinda specific shape. i don't remember seeing such intersetcions somewhere else. (correct me if i'm qrong)


 I saw this type of intersection just in Croatia (A1-A6 and A1-A7) and one in Italy, but I don`t remember where.


----------



## Ron2K

aswnl said:


> By the way, is this the railway which is powered by 50 kV ?


It is. Made it a bit too easy for Chris... :lol:


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> actually, it is identical as A1-A6 intersection and they have kinda specific shape. i don't remember seeing such intersetcions somewhere else. (correct me if i'm qrong)





martin0102 said:


> I saw this type of intersection just in Croatia (A1-A6 and A1-A7) and one in Italy, but I don`t remember where.


This one is similar (if you don't count all those roads around).


----------



## Janek0

What about this?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wezel drogi wspo... (text on the right)

So that would establish this is in Polska


----------



## Janek0

Clue... nearby building visible from the highway:


----------



## eusimcity4

A2 in Poland near wytomysl?


----------



## Janek0

eusimcity4 said:


> A2 in Poland near wytomysl?


No


----------



## eusimcity4

The A4 near Opole maybe? Not sure, but the building as a hint is I think, near there.


----------



## Janek0

eusimcity4 said:


> The A4 near Opole maybe? Not sure, but the building as a hit is I think, near there.


Yes A4, but not near Opole.


----------



## eusimcity4

A4 near wroclaw?


----------



## Janek0

eusimcity4 said:


> A4 near wroclaw?


Neither


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Is it A4 near Kleszczów (Gliwice) interchange?


----------



## Janek0

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Is it A4 near Kleszczów (Gliwice) interchange?


No


----------



## noncek

Gotya! 
http://goo.gl/maps/yaOlI

Now try this:


----------



## bogdymol

I drove there... but couldn't guess it :bash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

E8, Malaysia


----------



## noncek

http://goo.gl/maps/sOHOL

I really hoped it would've lasted longer than 15 minutes... 
OF COURSE Chris is right! 

HOW on Earth do you do that?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

suivant:


----------



## Verso

Ashgabat bypass.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

N165 is almost 300 kilometers long


----------



## Ron2K

hofburg said:


> I thought N165 was of the table...


Nope, just Struma.


----------



## hofburg

ChrisZwolle said:


> N165 is almost 300 kilometers long


... with one 1 km long 4x4 section. I wouldn't guess N165 if I wouldnt know there's 4x4 on it.

That's ok, but you could at least confirm the route number.


----------



## Peines

Africa…


----------



## Burtinsh

Found it!










I will post next one soon.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mbabane it is


----------



## Burtinsh

ChrisZwolle said:


> Mbabane it is


I had to tell that? If so, I'm sorry, didn't knew.  My first correct answer anyways. I'll post the next one if you don't mind.




This should be easy. Chris might find it really fast. 
Hint: It's in Europe. ;P


----------



## makaveli6

Baltics?


----------



## Burtinsh

makaveli6 said:


> Baltics?


Yup.  I guess I shouldn't post pics from locations so close to myself.


----------



## makaveli6

A1 x A5 in Lithuania? I have too slow connection to check it.


----------



## Burtinsh

That's right. You can have next one now. That was fast. :lol:


----------



## makaveli6

The next one!


----------



## mapman:cz

AH1 × 1A, Ho Chi Minh city, Vietnam 
Someone else may post, I need to sleep now


----------



## Verso




----------



## x-type

Sarajevo, BIH.

next:


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> Sarajevo, BIH.


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


>


stop sulking and guess the next one, it is interesting and quite tricky.


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> stop sulking


You were too fast. 

Is that Scandinavia?


----------



## x-type

Not in Scandinavia but nice attempt.


----------



## aswnl

D, Rostock, B105, Warnowtunnel ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Herrentunnel, Lübeck, Germany.


----------



## x-type

aswnl said:


> D, Rostock, B105, Warnowtunnel ?


not, but even nicer attempt


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> Herrentunnel, Lübeck, Germany.


bingo


----------



## aswnl

Well, it had to be one of those two. I gambled the wrong one. Chris obviously _knew_ the right one...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Special one:


----------



## aswnl

Somewhere in Nord-Pas-de-Calais ?
Or the A11 Nantes-Angers ?


----------



## x-type

indicating Lyon at A11 would be little bit too much, but on A85 it wouldn't


----------



## x-type

nobody?


----------



## mapman:cz

Split, D8×D1?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Highway 1 & 8, A1 and a tunnel category. Likely in Split.


----------



## x-type

mapman:cz said:


> Split, D8×D1?


yes. i expected it to be little bit harder.


----------



## mapman:cz

Well, besides the fact I drove there few years ago, those croatian style signs with blue background for expressways and indicated numbers made it pretty clear.

New one - I think that the picture has many clues even though it's a rural one


----------



## hofburg

Czech R., D1 somewhere near Olomouc or Ostrava?


----------



## x-type

i would say this is in SK


----------



## mapman:cz

Slovakia, it is ...


----------



## x-type

i think i got it. R1 between Nitra and Lehota.


----------



## mapman:cz

Yep, your turn again


----------



## x-type




----------



## Peines

France…?


----------



## christos-greece

D213? The bridge in background is Pont de Saint Nazaire


----------



## x-type

christos-greece said:


> D213? The bridge in background is Pont de Saint Nazaire


correct


----------



## christos-greece

OK, now guess this one:

Unknown! by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## mediar

Greece A1 or A8?


----------



## christos-greece

mediar said:


> Greece A1 or A8?


A1


----------



## mediar

christos-greece said:


> A1


I'd say it's here:
http://goo.gl/maps/VIdHB


----------



## christos-greece

mediar said:


> I'd say it's here:
> http://goo.gl/maps/VIdHB


Not quite... after the toll posts, 1km before enters A11 

you got it anyway, your turn


----------



## mediar

Here it comes:


----------



## Verso

Mexico?


----------



## Peines

N1 South Africa (Near Cape Town)


----------



## eusimcity4

peines, your next!


----------



## Peines

NEXT :troll:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ibiza? Can't check Street View from my slow laptop.


----------



## Verso

Another tricky one from Peines. E-20 doesn't run through Spain at all.


----------



## Peines

ChrisZwolle said:


> Ibiza? Can't check Street View from my slow laptop.


Look my face, my facial expression when i read your answer…











:lol:


----------



## Verso

E-20 is a local number and in green as well? Lol.


----------



## Peines

^^ E-10 & E-20 are ring roads of Ibiza / Eivissa (Catalan), E of Eivissa  

Black over Yellow… and I have one theory of why those signs are White over Green: CarDim (I you are a real Roadgeek you must try the demo). 

Also I have another theory, a idiot thought it was a E Route.

Chris should post the next photo.


----------



## Ron2K

Peines said:


> N1 South Africa (Near Cape Town)


... aka one of my favourite stretches of road to drive.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next:









hint; It's not here


----------



## aswnl

Norway, Oslo, Ring3 (Storoveien) x road 4 (Trondheimsveien)


----------



## aswnl

Here's the next one...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Toshkent.


----------



## Verso

TKAD or THAY (TXAЙ), it seems.


----------



## MattiG

noncek said:


> ^^
> Sorry, but did I miss you guessing *MattiG*'s photo correctly before posting this Indian highway?
> 
> ===========
> Referring back to *MattiG*'s photo.
> Has some Norwegian feel to it. Am I right? Is it a numbered road?
> 
> .


It is a numbered road. But not from Norway.

The Norwegian directional signs with a blue background are for motorways only.


----------



## koloite

Based on road markings and signage I would say Finland. Somewhere on the åland islands?


----------



## CNGL

..


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Verso said:


> TKAD or THAY (TXAЙ), it seems.


THAY is the shor form of Toshkent Halqa avtomobil Yoli translating into Tashkant Ring Highway


----------



## MattiG

koloite said:


> Based on road markings and signage I would say Finland. Somewhere on the åland islands?


Not Åland where the edge lines are dashed. Finland yes.


----------



## noncek

Gotya! 
http://goo.gl/maps/KnS6k


==========
OK, next one's rather easy, but what the hell


----------



## x-type

St. Barths, France










i know it is complicated, so here is a hint: it is a bypass of a capital city.


----------



## bogdymol

noncek said:


> http://i48.tinypic.com/o6zg4i.jpg


That airplane has right of way in the roundabout :yes:


----------



## MattiG

noncek said:


> Gotya!
> http://goo.gl/maps/KnS6k


Correct, the mainland ferry port on the road 816 to the island of Hailuoto. The ferry route is about 7 kilometres long, and the ferries are icebreakers strong enough to sail through 80 cm thick ice.


----------



## mgk920

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Among the great ones.
> 
> Where are our Wisconsin cohort? (But it's not in Wisconsin.)


Yea, I would have gotten that one in the same instant as Chris had I not been away for a few days. :nuts:

Yepper, I-90/OH 2 (west split), Cleveland, OH, USA.

Mike


----------



## mgk920

bogdymol said:


> That airplane has right of way in the roundabout :yes:


And the fact that that is a USA-registered light aircraft landing in a place with French-standard signs should be huge hints, too.

:yes:

Mike


----------



## alserrod

Need to renew your furniture?

Where is this motorway?











Hint: It is not the nothern shop of Ikea (https://maps.google.es/?ll=65.84450...=JIRgzesA2maWWSpTfsohUA&cbp=12,252.27,,0,3.47) and btw, the most close to a border (picture is taken from Finland)


----------



## eusimcity4

in Vantaa near E-75, Finland?


----------



## alserrod

far away


----------



## verreme

Hint: it's actually very close to the sea.


----------



## keokiracer

So, it's in Finland, right?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Avenue of the European Community


----------



## Peines

*B-20* Exit 20, Baladona (Barcelona)


----------



## alserrod

bfff.... someone luckier than me else?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

North America?


----------



## aswnl

makaveli6 said:


> No


Are you sure ?
So that excludes everyting west of the Ural-mountains ?


----------



## alserrod

It seems right driving


----------



## NFZANMNIM

the areas we asked about are all right driving. Is it Africa?


----------



## makaveli6

Hint: Some would call that Eastern Europe, but its really not EE.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Southeastern europe? like Romania, Bulgaria and former yugoslavia?


----------



## makaveli6

Nope.


----------



## alserrod

like Austria?


----------



## makaveli6

I really tought that this would be easy.  Not Austria.


----------



## letso53

Is it somewhere in Turkey?


----------



## mediar

Finland?


----------



## Verso

Who considers Austria or Finland to be in EE? Is it in the Baltics?


----------



## christos-greece

Russia?


----------



## alserrod

Wouldn't it faster to point a city and giving a number of km. around to find?


----------



## makaveli6

Verso is right, finally. Baltics.


----------



## alserrod

Baltics is Eastern Europe. Countries are in EU but in a map they are on eastern


----------



## aswnl

@makaveli6:
Whether you like it or not, the Baltic states are in the eastern part of Europe (geo).
That you have a western system now, doesn't change your position on the map further to the west...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The center of Europe is actually somewhere near Vilnius.


----------



## alserrod

ChrisZwolle said:


> The center of Europe is actually somewhere near Vilnius.


Actually and always (Urals have not been moved)

But if we consider number of countries...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

actually in this case means "in fact" and not "actual" or "current"


----------



## makaveli6

That would make Finland Eastern Europe too, and as Chris pointed out, the center of Europe is actually in LT. Baltics are usually counted as NE anyway, no cultural ties with EE too, only USSR. In most maps Baltics are counted as Northern Europe too. But enough of that, lets get back to the guessing. 
EDIT: Im almost sure Chris knows this place.


----------



## Verso

That's why I don't like questions like Eastern Europe, Central Europe etc., because they are vague. Still, I wouldn't answer "no", I'd just ignore the question and pretend I didn't see it, because if I answer "it's sometimes considered EE", everyone knows which countries I'm talking about.


----------



## alserrod

I found a cross near Tallin in the E67 very similar...

Is far from there?


----------



## alserrod

ChrisZwolle said:


> actually in this case means "in fact" and not "actual" or "current"




Thanks... last time I studied English was nine years ago. After being in several sites with languages not specially required I decided to keep on in this course.

We have an official languages schools that means official grade. If you get the highest for any language and you have an university career, I think you can be high school teacher.

I got the 5th degree out of 6 nine years ago and after these years... part of it is forbidden...

and I will start classes again in a week!


----------



## makaveli6

By Baltic standarts, it is pretty far from Tallinn.


----------



## alserrod

makaveli6 said:


> By Baltic standarts, it is pretty far from Tallinn.




Thanks.


It is clear!, it is not in a forest but the type of cross is similar... so I asked to look around it

https://maps.google.es/?ll=59.312783,24.593153&spn=0.023961,0.084543&t=h&z=14


----------



## alserrod

Can I forget about Russia? (found several similar points near Kaliningrad)


----------



## makaveli6

It is not in Russia. BTW, it should be an easy find, because there are not too much dual carriageways in Baltics.


----------



## alserrod

Five or six point at Lithuania are not similar but very different.

Can I forget Lithuania?


----------



## makaveli6

You can also forget Lithuania.


----------



## Verso

There're so many full cloverleaves in the Baltics! In Slovenia there's just one.


----------



## noncek

Got it! 
http://goo.gl/maps/IweJ0

=============

OK, next one should be easy after a 2-pager


----------



## alserrod

Pityyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
https://maps.google.es/maps?q=riga&....080436,0.338173&t=h&hnear=Riga,+Letonia&z=15


Got it six minutes later!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noncek

^^
Just answer mine, and you'll be posting next one


----------



## alserrod

I know... but it will be another day. 
today... good night!


----------



## Verso

noncek said:


> Got it!
> http://goo.gl/maps/IweJ0


Full cloverleaf in the middle of nowhere!

Actual photo: Poland?


----------



## mapman:cz

British Isles, they drive on left, if I get it clear...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some more details:


----------



## Penn's Woods

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=52.502482,-1.884327&spn=0.006648,0.013711&t=m&z=16


----------



## alserrod




----------



## NFZANMNIM

Spain? Or any other southern european countries?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

alserrod said:


> I remember that there was a forumer specialized in geology... and he guessed several ones because rocks or land around the road.
> 
> Amazing!!!


There was a similar case with a German who could guess a photo of the Autobahn based on the guardrails.


----------



## alserrod

NFZANMNIM said:


> Spain? Or any other southern european countries?


No


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Looks like north Africa to me.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

One of these roads is A1


----------



## alserrod

C'mon Chris... How did you guess it?

It is a motorway-cross at Cyprus: A-1 and A-5


(next time I will post a photo in the thread to guess in my country I will send you via PM if you want because they are harder, as well located only in one country)


----------



## Verso

Cyprus is usually considered Southern European.


----------



## MattiG

Verso said:


> Cyprus is usually considered Southern European.


Is that a crystal clear truth?

I can agree on the southern side being a member to the EU, but how about the Turkish side north of the demarcation line? Or is the green line the boundary between Europe and Asia?


----------



## alserrod

Verso said:


> Cyprus is usually considered Southern European.


bfff.... I was thinking in saying yeah, but really it is Asia (close to Turkey and Middle East). 

If it would be hard, the first hint would be a country of EU...


----------



## italystf

ChrisZwolle said:


> There was a similar case with a German who could guess a photo of the Autobahn based on the guardrails.


Some years ago there was a similar game on the Italian SSC. But it was more restrictive: only Italian autostrade and only street view pics. A22 was excluded because it's the only Italian motorway with brown guardrails.

However, if someone posts here a pic of a motorway with extremely shiny crashbarriers and black smooth asphalt we all know where is it.


----------



## italystf

Verso said:


> Cyprus is usually considered Southern European.


Cyprus it's asia. If EU membership means being in Europe also Canaries and French Guyana should be in Europe.


----------



## Verso

Then Malta is Africa and nothing but Africa?


----------



## italystf

Verso said:


> Then Malta is Africa and nothing but Africa?


Malta is Europe. Pantelleria and Linosa too. Lampedusa it's Africa.


----------



## Verso

Ok, but Iceland is North America.


----------



## italystf

Verso said:


> Ok, but Iceland is North America.


Why? The Denmark strait divides Europe and America.


----------



## Verso

^^ The border between the Eurasian and North American tectonic plates actually runs _through_ Iceland, but Iceland is closer to Greenland than Europe, and Greenland is North America.


----------



## riiga

italystf said:


> However, if someone posts here a pic of a motorway with extremely shiny crashbarriers and black smooth asphalt we all know where is it.


Struma! :banana:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Doesn't anyone want to post a pic?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Since it has been more than 24 hours, i ll post one then...
It is not hard and it is from a higher altitude:


----------



## martin0102

here: http://goo.gl/maps/CTo1v
btw. veery nice picture










forgive me, i don`t know exact location of this picture, but I think that somebody will know it. I give this picture because of I love this shape


----------



## Burtinsh

Probably found it. Is it allowed to post image, if there is no option to get another image of that place? SVK doesn't have streetview. Which sucks..

https://maps.google.com/?ll=49.054661,19.840579&spn=0.026774,0.049524&t=h&z=15

I'm 80% sure it's the correct place.

EDIT: Oh, lol. Seems like my refresh button didn't work for next page.


----------



## D.O.W.N

Well done, guys. It is Hybe bridge and rest stop on D1 between Poprad and Liptovsky Mikulas. 
Next pic, Germany?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks a lot like this one, but some of the details aren't right.

https://maps.google.com/?ll=51.523638,7.709377&spn=0.004099,0.013078&t=h&z=17


----------



## martin0102

I thought that Chris knows that...too much cloverleafs in Germany?


----------



## mapman:cz

AK Weinheim 
A5 / A659 / B38
http://www.autobahnkreuze-online.de/junction.php?road=A5&exit=33


----------



## mapman:cz

Okay, let's go on with guesses:


----------



## bogdymol

R1, SK?

I'm quite sure it's in SK+CZ...


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Ah, two motorways in one picture.


----------



## D.O.W.N

CZ ?


----------



## mapman:cz

bogdymol said:


> R1, SK?
> 
> I'm quite sure it's in SK+CZ...


No and partially yes..



Bobek_Azbest said:


> Ah, two motorways in one picture.


Heh, that's a very good hint 



D.O.W.N said:


> CZ ?


:yes:


----------



## aswnl

Grenzbrücke...


----------



## martin0102

http://goo.gl/maps/p3Mxu
but aswnl told everything...so go on


----------



## martin0102

I thought that aswnl post new one, bt he didn`t, so I do:


----------



## aswnl

Obviously CH


----------



## ChrisZwolle

My first thought was St. Gallen, but it doesn't appear to be there.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Could it be here?
https://maps.google.com/?ll=47.19373,8.719969&spn=0.004476,0.013078&t=h&z=17

edit, there is street view there. Confirmed


----------



## alserrod

Next one

Is it too easy?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It begins with a P. and ends with .onte Vasco da Gama


----------



## alserrod

Correct!, Lisbon.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there anything notable in this photo?


----------



## riiga

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is there anything notable in this photo?


That exit there is signed as leading to an airport.

Sorry I forgot to include that.


----------



## khawa

Federal 80, San Luis Potosí, Mexico

https://maps.google.ch/maps?hl=fr&i...=oIervArXAJM0v4jlz_6CRA&cbp=12,54.86,,0,-4.72


----------



## khawa

What about this?


----------



## Verso

Italy?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The blue bridge railings is something you'd see in Spain or France.


----------



## alserrod

In fact the first though I had was "seems familiar"... but I'm not used with those shoulders and the end of the lane


----------



## D.O.W.N

I´d say it´s France


----------



## khawa

D.O.W.N said:


> I´d say it´s France


Rightly so!


----------



## khawa

ChrisZwolle said:


> The blue bridge railings is something you'd see in Spain or France.


The architect's rendering didn't have them blue 









and here's a wider view so you can see where it's at (there's a body of water visible, however faintly, in this pic):


----------



## alserrod

OK... looking at car plates in the render... France obviously.



But France is not small...


----------



## khawa

This stretch of "Voie Express" was built across a s.c. "sensitive" hillside that separates an urban area (above) and an wet area around a river bed (below).

Innovative solutions were found to contain the environmental impact of a highway in this location.

A view uphill, shot toward the end of the construction phase:









Hint: the river below this hill flows into a large body of water (which is also visible in the distance on this view).



alserrod said:


> OK... looking at car plates in the render... France obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> But France is not small...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

D1005 around Thonon-les-Bains. Good one


----------



## khawa

ChrisZwolle said:


> D1005 around Thonon-les-Bains. Good one


Congrats, Chris!!

Some info about how they built it, especially the concrete scales imitating a rocky cliff.
http://www.revue-travaux.fr/media/deliacms/media/16/1614-3c9a55.pdf
http://www.revue-travaux.fr/media/deliacms/media/18/1877-8c568e.pdf
(in French - English and Spanish abstracts at bottom)


----------



## khawa

Wanna throw in a piece, Chris, or should somebody pop in?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Guess:


----------



## mapman:cz

I'd say it does look belgiquoise 

EDIT: Not so much different here: http://goo.gl/maps/zlWOY


----------



## keokiracer

But it's in fact here 
https://maps.google.nl/?ll=50.511127,4.176886&spn=0.004373,0.012188&t=h&z=17


----------



## mapman:cz

Heh, that was quick  Good job...


----------



## alserrod

What sense have those shoulder-lanes?


----------



## x-type

i will put the new one, i am sure Chris will not be angry.


----------



## verreme

¿A14 in Italy?


----------



## x-type

A14 is very long motorway. where exactly?


----------



## alserrod

If I had to make a guess I'd say here
https://maps.google.es/maps?q=lucid...UKF9oCvVEznxV2_Q9aXWYQ&cbp=12,345.11,,0,-0.46

Am I correct?


----------



## x-type

alserrod said:


> If I had to make a guess I'd say here
> https://maps.google.es/maps?q=lucid...UKF9oCvVEznxV2_Q9aXWYQ&cbp=12,345.11,,0,-0.46
> 
> Am I correct?


of course  fantastic place to drive (unfortunately, often too crowded)


----------



## Alien x

x-type said:


> of course  fantastic place to drive (*unfortunately, often too crowded*)


Its really gets busy only during the summer months, other wise its awesome to drive. Its one of those motorways that there is little chance of falling asleep due to boredom.


----------



## alserrod

Wow... it was a long time I didn't guessed a picture at first. I remember someone because I knew it an another one in Eastern Europe... dropen several minutes before.


My next proposal. I think that's quite easy, specially if you take care of hints appearing in the picture.
Furthermore... the picture is in Europe and I would have a guess that more of 75% European forumers have stay in 20 km around that point at some other time.


----------



## warniats

^^ A16, France

Good hint by the way.


----------



## warniats




----------



## Luki_SL

warniats said:


> ^^ A16, France
> 
> Good hint by the way.


Good hint, you mean railway London-Paris ?


----------



## riiga

Belgium?


----------



## keokiracer

It somehow reminds me of the Antwerp port area. I have no idea why


----------



## ChrisZwolle

N9, Zellik

Move a few paces ahead and suddenly there's a giant noise barrier on the left...


----------



## Verso

Guess the highway.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ That's a good one :lol: Here's the same place, but from another angle:


----------



## x-type

you should have left it opened for some time, i am sure that someone would try with Mauritania, Congo or even Australia


----------



## D.O.W.N

Mars, state route 1, Gale Crater county, somewhere around Aeolis Palus.
Pic taken by NASA Mars street view car :lol:


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> you should have left it opened for some time, i am sure that someone would try with Mauritania, Congo or even Australia


christos-greece


----------



## alserrod

Luki_SL said:


> Good hint, you mean railway London-Paris ?


Or railway London-Brussels... or just ferry service.

Anyone who has taken a ferry Calais-Dover or the train has been 20 km around there...


----------



## D.O.W.N

Trying to resuscitate this thread


----------



## verreme

Alien x said:


> This looks more like the autostrada Roma-Fiumicino Viadotto F. della Scala right here :https://maps.google.it/maps?hl=en&l...juuV81BzytSD7ibkI57Lgg&cbp=12,309.71,,0,-8.61


It is. Your turn!


----------



## Alien x

verreme said:


> It is. Your turn!


Someone else please post a new picture I have no chance to add anything these days, Thank you.:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle




----------



## zsimi80

Where is this?











Source: google street view


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Austria?


----------



## alserrod

not definitely. The road is inside Slovakia, somewhere in the border with Hungary... To the left you go to Slovakia... but the photo is taken at the same time at Slovakia. Nice secret.

Where exactly?

Let me catch up my email and I will have a look to google.

But it doesn't seem to be near Danube...


----------



## alserrod

I found nothing on street views. As far as I got noticed, all photos taken in SVK were march-may 2012 and without snow.

I just found one snowed photo near the border SVK-HUN near Kprec but not in Street view... just in Panoramio


----------



## keokiracer

Bingo!
https://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Slowa...=pQg9nhSKDaRTFjlOkZJU0w&cbp=12,182.73,,0,6.78


----------



## alserrod

congratulations.... I guessed the secret but definitely not the site


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Thank you a lot for that hint btw. After that I just went from west to east past the border 

_____________________________________________________________________________________

Guessing the country wont be hard, but locating will. 

Good luck!


----------



## Verso

I've seen this before. North Korea, right?


----------



## Penn's Woods

No one's guessed this one:



ChrisZwolle said:


>


----------



## Verso

Oops. Well, I don't know, Northern Hemisphere by any chance?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

keokiracer said:


> Guessing the country wont be hard, but locating will.


Kaesong, Democratic People's Republic of Korea. 

Still, there's another one to guess.

Hint; It's in European Russia.


----------



## keokiracer

ChrisZwolle said:


> Kaesong, Democratic People's Republic of Korea.


 kay:

I'll start searching for your Russian one soon 
It looks familiar (I recently browsed Russia for a while), but I can't remember where exactly.


----------



## FMK94

Mineralnye vody, Stavropolskii krai








https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=ru&ll=44.211557,43.086276&spn=0.024116,0.038581&t=h&z=15


----------



## FMK94

North America:


----------



## x-type

^^
Glenn Highway, just north of Anchorage


----------



## FMK94

^^
Right


----------



## x-type

someone else can post


----------



## bogdymol

I will... 1 minute please


----------



## bogdymol

Guess the highway


----------



## Verso

Hungarian M1/M7?


----------



## bogdymol

was it that easy?


----------



## Verso

^ Yes, it was very easy.


Next:


----------



## italystf

Verso said:


> ^ Yes, it was very easy.
> 
> Next:


Does the highway end at a border?


----------



## D.O.W.N

Zadar, Croatia. I don´t know the road number :lol:
Give me some time.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ nicely spotted 

Nice view from that viaduct!
https://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Zadar...oPE3-Sx1MtHCP9C4Bo4JqQ&cbp=12,234.63,,0,-3.17


----------



## D.O.W.N

The highway is opened to traffic, actually:


----------



## martin0102

here:
http://goo.gl/maps/HQUE1
I like this part, because of High Tatras and Poprad airport


----------



## martin0102

try this one


----------



## D.O.W.N

D1 near Podtureň, one of the longest road bridges in Slovakia.
Somebody else can post.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

any hint? It could be anywhere from syria to france to sweden to china...


----------



## Luki_SL

D.O.W.N said:


> D1 near Podtureň, one of the longest road bridges in Slovakia.
> Somebody else can post.





NFZANMNIM said:


> any hint? It could be anywhere from syria to france to sweden to china...


The answer is above  https://maps.google.pl/maps?q=Podtu...t6mvfRa9G0ev7VEXPxS7KA&cbp=12,13.65,,0,-14.06 
D.O.W.N Your turn


----------



## D.O.W.N

I skip. I´m out of ideas


----------



## Bogdy

del


----------



## hofburg

Verso said:


> ^ Yes, it was very easy.
> 
> 
> Next:
> 
> http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee119/Verso1/gth11.jpg


where is this viaduct headed to? Ancona?


----------



## Verso

I don't know, maybe Ugljan. :lol: I also love this sign; why would anyone drive there just to turn around? Not to mention the speed limit.


----------



## hofburg

might be this https://maps.google.si/maps?hl=sl&l...YlrfpY1bN698wxzEw&cbp=12,275.22,,2,-8.96&z=17


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Guess


----------



## Peines

^^ You're right :cheers:


----------



## x-type

i think i have put this one already in the past, but why not again?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lærdal Tunnel


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> Lærdal Tunnel


Merry Christmas 2u2 
let them guess it a bit, you know that I like such sections as this one at the photo 
this one is probably one of the 3 most famous in Europe (although one is gone to past recently)


----------



## mapman:cz

I've been on the top of that tunnel this summer  Really nice views there


----------



## Ron2K

Right, since no-one has posted anything new lately, here's one that's probably _ridiculously_ easy...


----------



## mediar

Somewhere in the deserts around Cape Town, South Africa?


----------



## x-type

Ron2K said:


> Right, since no-one has posted anything new lately, here's one that's probably ridiculously easy...


My tunnel has still not been guessed


----------



## MattiG

x-type said:


> My tunnel has still not been guessed


The quiz entry expires after 24 hours of inactivity. And because Chris said it is the Lærdal tunnel then it is the Lærdal tunnel...


----------



## Robosteve

mediar said:


> Somewhere in the deserts around Cape Town, South Africa?


My guess would be the N1 approaching the Huguenot Tunnel from the east (still quite some way away, as it becomes dual carriageway before reaching the tunnel entrance). It's not urban enough for that to be Table Mountain, but those mountains definitely remind me of Cape Town from what I can see of them.

I'm probably wrong, though, as I think the N1 has sealed shoulders (based on the fact that drivers along rural national roads in South Africa tend to move to the left to allow people to overtake). It's far more likely to be an R-class road, but I'm stumped as to which.


----------



## mapman:cz

To solve the tunnel thing, it's Nasenfels Tunnel on A8 München - Stuttgart, Germany, built in the 1930's and 1940's during the Hitler era. Really nice piece of road architecture all the way down to the valley, originally put into operation bidirectionally, because the climbing carriageway on the other side of the hill wasn't finished until 1950's. Source in German

As for the SA road, sources say it has to be in Klein Karoo, RSA, but I can't find exact location, maybe someone will..


----------



## mediar

Robosteve said:


> My guess would be the N1 approaching the Huguenot Tunnel from the east (still quite some way away, as it becomes dual carriageway before reaching the tunnel entrance). It's not urban enough for that to be Table Mountain, but those mountains definitely remind me of Cape Town from what I can see of them.
> 
> I'm probably wrong, though, as I think the N1 has sealed shoulders (based on the fact that drivers along rural national roads in South Africa tend to move to the left to allow people to overtake). It's far more likely to be an R-class road, but I'm stumped as to which.


I think it's N7 or a minor road around Piketberg.


----------



## Ron2K

Robosteve said:


> I'm probably wrong, though, as I think the N1 has sealed shoulders (based on the fact that drivers along rural national roads in South Africa tend to move to the left to allow people to overtake). It's far more likely to be an R-class road, but I'm stumped as to which.


It's an R-class road indeed... 

Another hint: think of agriculture. And Romans.

(PS: If anyone was wondering, the image is a screengrab from Coldplay's "Paradise" music video.)


----------



## x-type

MattiG said:


> The quiz entry expires after 24 hours of inactivity. And because Chris said it is the Lærdal tunnel then it is the Lærdal tunnel...


ok, let it be Laerdal then


----------



## mediar

Ron2K said:


> It's an R-class road indeed...
> 
> Another hint: think of agriculture. And Romans.
> 
> (PS: If anyone was wondering, the image is a screengrab from Coldplay's "Paradise" music video.)


R366? R303?


----------



## Verso

MattiG said:


> The quiz entry expires after 24 hours of inactivity.


Who said that? It sounds logical to me that an entry tries to be guessed one way or another (by giving hints etc.), not just starting with a new one.


----------



## MattiG

Verso said:


> Who said that?


The very first entry in the thread.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> No new ones should be submitted unless the previous one *is* guessed correctly within 24 hrs.


What about, if the previous one is *not* guessed correctly within 24 hours? :naughty:


----------



## Langeveldt

Ron2K said:


> Right, since no-one has posted anything new lately, here's one that's probably _ridiculously_ easy...


Its an R road in the Western Cape, thats for sure, the R60?


----------



## Langeveldt

massive props to anyone who gets this tricky one..

clue, it's one of only about four national highways in its country..


----------



## brewerfan386

It is, but where? (Hint: Its north of the Madison/ MKE areas)


----------



## NFZANMNIM

AMERICA!!! :nuts:


----------



## alshawi1234

Canada


----------



## aswnl

Another one from Northern America. Can be anywhere, so I won't guess.
Hope the next one will be more interesting, i.e. from another place in the world.


----------



## brewerfan386

^^
I *did* give a hint at the top of the page...
As far as the location comment(s), you are from Europe so I don't really expect one from there to know where this is, much like 99.9% of those from N.A. would have no idea in hell where this is (Besides "Rural Europe"): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91564350&postcount=4535


----------



## ChrisZwolle

US 53 SB at Eau Claire, Wisconsin


----------



## Penn's Woods

brewerfan386 said:


> ^^
> I *did* give a hint at the top of the page...
> As far as the location comment(s), you are from Europe so I don't really expect one from there to know where this is, much like 99.9% of those from N.A. would have no idea in hell where this is (Besides "Rural Europe"): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91564350&postcount=4535


HEAR, HEAR! (some place "more interesting," indeed.)


----------



## Ron2K

^^ Pfft, try to guess the North American and European ones when you've spent your life living in my part of the world...


----------



## Penn's Woods

That just means you're in the same boat as us Americans, against the eurocentricity of this forum. 

Although you're having better weather than us, I suppose.


----------



## brewerfan386

ChrisZwolle said:


> US 53 SB at Eau Claire, Wisconsin


YES! :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Where can we find this new bridge under construction?


----------



## Penn's Woods

I've lost count of the number of places I've checked out on GMaps because I thought they were possibilities....


----------



## NFZANMNIM

^^ :troll:


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wrong answer


----------



## Penn's Woods

Bump

(I, for one, am stumped. Someone get it so we can move on...)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's a major northern city with a population over half a million.


----------



## Penn's Woods

In the north of what? It looks so familiar to me but I spent my whole lunch hour the other days going over the map in my head, saying "Austin?", then checking GMaps; "Cedar Rapids?", then GMaps....

And I didn't assume it was the US...but the street pattern was regular enough that I thought it was New World, so to speak (US, Canada, Australia...) rather than Europe. Even dug out my road atlas of Australia when I thought it was Perth.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Found it :banana:
Winnipeg, Canada
https://maps.google.com/?ll=49.908151,-97.119269&spn=0.007504,0.021136&t=h&z=16


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Where is this interchange with a ramp under construction and that arch?


----------



## divide by zero

*Disraeli Freeway bridge in Winnpeg, Manitoba, Canada*

I've tried this before but my replies keep getting disallowed. I'm new here.
Apologies if multiple versions of this post appear.
　
The answer is:
　
Disraeli Freeway bridge in Winnpeg, Manitoba, Canada
(not really a freeway but that's the local name for it)
　
I lived in Winnipeg as a small child and remember the distinct noise the metal deck of this bridge made when our car went over it.
　
Other info: The river is the Red river - starts in USA south of Fargo ND and flows north to Canada. Not a large river but famous for its huge spring floods due to the surrounding landscape being so flat. So much so that they built a ditch around Winnipeg to handle the overflow. It's a gigantic structure (google "Red River Floodway".)
　
I can't believe I joined this site after years of lurking just because Chris finally posted one I could get!

EDIT Someone else got it while I was waiting for the mods to approve my message. Too bad so sad. 



ChrisZwolle said:


> Where can we find this new bridge under construction?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Welcome!

In the U.S., by the way, that river is known as the Red River of the North, to distinguish it from the Red River that originates...well, I'm not sure where...forms a long stretch of the Texas-Oklahoma border and then flows through Louisiana to the Gulf.


----------



## aswnl

NFZANMNIM said:


> Where is this interchange with a ramp under construction and that arch?


Baku, Azerbaidzjan


----------



## NFZANMNIM

^^ Good!


----------



## alserrod

I know it is not my turn... but I should want to ask you permission to post this picture.

... I will post at the same time in the Spanish thread about Guess the road and maybe you are so faster that you will guess it in advance than them!!
(by the way, first hint... motorway/highway/dual carriageway/anyothername in Spain)


----------



## Peines

^^

Motorway (Autopista)… I guess Built in late 80's ~ early 90's…


----------



## aswnl

^^
You may post what you like, but here's the new challenge:










Where in the world is this ?


----------



## crimio

I think somewhere in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## keokiracer

I was thinking Africa.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Somewhere in western Africa


----------



## aswnl

keokiracer said:


> I was thinking Africa.


That's correct.



NFZANMNIM said:


> Somewhere in western Africa


This however isn't correct...


----------



## Joseph85




----------



## keokiracer

1) Pic does not show up
2) You may only post a pic if you've guessed the previous one correctly.


----------



## italystf

@aswnl: Morocco?


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

EN2, Mozambique.

Edit:
Let's guess the one Joseph85 posted.
I'd say Argentina, for the roadmarkings and other, more obvious reasons. 

Yet another edit:
How about here?


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Ok, next:

Megalomania anyone?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The lower interchange leads to this road. Which connects pretty much nothing with nothing.


----------



## crimio

Africa?


----------



## italystf

Somewhere in Arabian Peninsula?


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

None of these.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The cars are driving on the left. The road in the foreground is another road or parallel road. Traffic in the other direction is driving behind the barriers behind the cars in the photo.


----------



## brewerfan386

Somewere near Birmingham, England?


----------



## x-type

but the road markings don't appear to be so newzealandish. :dunno:


----------



## Falusi

Australia maybe?


----------



## aswnl

Looks like MIDAS lane signalling, so I thnik it's in Britain. Thought about the M60 southwest of Manchester, but found no matching site in Google Maps...


----------



## poshbakerloo

Its isn't Birmingham or Manchester or anywhere else suggested so far haha

Its hard, even if you do get the country right!


----------



## NFZANMNIM

So it is Britain...


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Is it? I don't think posh... said that.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

He said even if the country is right (implying that it is) the place is hard to find, and the road markings only resemble the UK. (Not Aus and SA and NZ)


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Is it in Bristol?


----------



## Penn's Woods

NFZANMNIM said:


> He said even if the country is right (implying that it is) the place is hard to find, and the road markings only resemble the UK. (Not Aus and SA and NZ)


"Even if you do get the country right" doesn't imply that you did get it right. It's still hypothetical.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Still the picture looks pretty british to me.


----------



## poshbakerloo

Well its been asked a few times...It is Britain 

Not Bristol though!


----------



## christos-greece

M1 & A1 (Edgware), London?


----------



## aswnl

poshbakerloo said:


>


M62 south of Leeds/Bradford ?

Here: http://goo.gl/maps/k2UAu ??


----------



## poshbakerloo

No, and No!


----------



## NFZANMNIM

London, M25 west of Heathrow?


----------



## Stuu

Junction 8-9 M1 north here


----------



## poshbakerloo

NFZANMNIM said:


> London, M25 west of Heathrow?





Stuu said:


> Junction 8-9 M1 north here


No...

...and, yes! M1 Jct. 8  is the answer!


----------



## Falusi

Nobody posted a new picture, so guess this:









The country will be easy, but the exact location might be hard, it's not a frequently travelled road.


----------



## keokiracer

Where is this?


----------



## albertocsc

Netherlands?


----------



## keokiracer

Yup.

But where in NL?


----------



## albertocsc

A4 near Leimuiden?


----------



## keokiracer

That's correct kay:. Your turn 

(I feel ashamed that I had to search Leimuiden on GMaps to see if that was correct :bash


----------



## albertocsc

Ok, let's try with this interchange between 3 motorways (one is of European network):









Don't pay attention to the box saying San Francisco, it was from a earlier search.


----------



## albertocsc

keokiracer said:


> (I feel ashamed that I had to search Leimuiden on GMaps to see if that was correct :bash


Don't worry about it. I said Leimuiden as I could have said any near town. I don't really know that zone, so I wrote the first near place I saw.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Atalaya del Cañavate.


----------



## albertocsc

ChrisZwolle said:


> Atalaya del Cañavate.


Good! A-3 E-901 Madrid-Valencia, A-31 to Alicante and Murcia and A-43 to Ciudad Real.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next:


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Japan??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope! Right continent though


----------



## NFZANMNIM

China, don't remember where...


----------



## mapman:cz

It's Yangtze river bridge on G5 expressway, China.

_I'll pass my turn to anybody else, feel free _


----------



## bogdymol

mapman:cz said:


> _I'll pass my turn to anybody else, feel free _


Here you go:


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> Country name begins with an R and ends with omania.


Socialist Republic of Romania? :troll:


----------



## poshbakerloo

Japan?


----------



## bogdymol

Nope. You can see that it's a country where cars are driven on the right (Japan drives on the left part of the road).


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Spain ?


----------



## bogdymol

^^


> _ChrisZwolle liked this post_


This means it's a good answer


----------



## CNGL

Spain... but not Europe. GC-1/GC-3 interchange in Gran Canaria island.

BTW:


> Leimuiden


This Dutch town is an almost perfect anagram of my other nickname, only an "e" is added .


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Correct.


----------



## CNGL

Anyone can post. I won't be online until tomorrow evening CET.


----------



## albertocsc

Ok, I propose this one, one of the best to drive (if not best) in its country.


----------



## Guajiro1

Edit.


----------



## Verso

Transfăgărășan or Transalpina?


----------



## albertocsc

Verso said:


> Transfăgărășan or Transalpina?


One of them, choose


----------



## Verso

Umm, Transfăgărășan?


(if not, I say Transalpina )


----------



## albertocsc

It is Urdalu pass in DN67C (also known as Transalpina). Another pic of the road (no for guessing!  )










Your turn!


----------



## Verso

I'll pass.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Now where is this wild place? (Hint: The car in distance is coming towards you)


----------



## bogdymol

A2, Romania?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Yeah, true, that was fast...


----------



## bogdymol

Next one:


----------



## D.O.W.N

France/Spain?


----------



## bogdymol

D.O.W.N said:


> France/Spain?


Nope, but you are... I could say close from a point of view.


----------



## Broccolli

Andorra, Portugal?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ One of them.


----------



## Broccolli

Portugal?...according to those concrete stakes on the ground


----------



## Tachi

It's Portugal overseas. ER-110 on Madeira. https://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=nl&l...=TDIHcNQoX4xpP5YFdYu4hw&cbp=11,147.97,,0,4.56


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hmm, Google does not have good imagery for that area. I wonder if they ever going to extend it south.


----------



## Verso

Porumbrei, Moldova. I pass.


----------



## albertocsc

Ok, let's try this one:


----------



## warniats

^^
Dublin, Ireland


----------



## albertocsc

warniats said:


> ^^
> Dublin, Ireland


Yep!! M50 exit 4 to R108, and you can see a bit of a runway of the airport. Your turn!


----------



## sirfreelancealot

albertocsc said:


> I-135 and US-54 interchange in Wichita, KS.
> 
> New one:


Easy to recognise. I stayed at a Travelodge which is in the Horseshoe shaped access road between International Drive and I-4.


----------



## albertocsc

sirfreelancealot said:


> Easy to recognise. I stayed at a Travelodge which is in the Horseshoe shaped access road between International Drive and I-4.


I stayed at Riande, in the access road left to yours (Visitors Circle).

As Warniats says nothing, I'll propose this one, it is in Europe, not in north. Was taken last July, and it shows the highway U/C.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A2/S11 at Poznan, Poland?


----------



## letso53

Serbia, new E763 south of Ub


----------



## albertocsc

And Letso is the winner :banana:

I found it while 'en route' from Madrid to Bucharest, and thought it is an interesting interchange.


----------



## letso53

Ok, here is the next one from me. This may not be very difficult.


----------



## albertocsc

M6 and M62 junction between Manchester and Liverpool.

Next one:


----------



## PascalPascal2010

Maroc, A6 Smir Plage, go on


----------



## albertocsc

PascalPascal2010 said:


> Maroc, A6 Smir Plage, go on


Correct  If Pascal doesn't upload, anyone feel free to do it.


----------



## adevahi

I feel free:


----------



## keokiracer

It's kinda easy with the coordinates in the picture


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Or the Spanish thread


----------



## adevahi

Pchsssssss... I forgot to edit anything after cutting the borders, so stupid.
Sorry, turn for another one


----------



## Peines

Spain. Old C road, 2x2 road not motorway (even through autovia).


----------



## albertocsc

RM-11 (old C-3211) intersection with RM-332 (old N-332).

Next one:


----------



## Luki_SL

hofburg said:


> Italy?


Yes, it`s somewhere in Italy


----------



## hofburg

A1 Caldare. took me 10 min.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Your turn


----------



## hofburg

should be easy


----------



## albertocsc

Italy again?


----------



## hofburg

yes


----------



## albertocsc

Nearer to Austria or to Slovenia?


----------



## Verso

I'd say closer to Slovenia. It looks like karst. SR55 and A4 maybe?


----------



## hofburg

no, but it's warm already.


----------



## Verso

http://goo.gl/maps/bEizW


----------



## hofburg

bingo! your turn


----------



## Verso

Then try this. :cheers:


----------



## mapman:cz

Heh  That's the southeastern part of Cassovia, never been there but wish for ...


----------



## Verso

Correct, it's Cassovia.


----------



## mapman:cz

Oh-kay  where's this highway? 








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## albertocsc

America?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^There is no cars, it seems to be North Korea


----------



## mapman:cz

No correct answers so far


----------



## albertocsc

They drive on the left?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's the AYE. It opened in 1998.


----------



## Verso

The Second Link is so old?


----------



## bozenBDJ

the Singapore-Malaysia Second Link?


----------



## mapman:cz

Chris is obviously right, it's the Ayer Rajah Expressway, Singapore with the border crossing to Malaysia, so called Second Link...


----------



## albertocsc

Guess this one:


----------



## christos-greece

I cannot see if they drive on the left or on the right.
Anyway: Australia or U.S.A.?


----------



## bozenBDJ

Peru? Chile? Argentina?


----------



## albertocsc

They drive on the right. No correct answers yet


----------



## albertocsc

From another point of view, hope this helps.


----------



## bozenBDJ

U.S.A.? Brazil? Australia?


----------



## albertocsc

bozenBDJ said:


> U.S.A.? Brazil? Australia?


I already said it's not in Australia (and they drive in the other side) or USA (and they don't use km/h there). I can also say it is not Brazil.

It's anywhere near to USA.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Mexico? Canada? Chile?


----------



## albertocsc

bozenBDJ said:


> Mexico? Canada? Chile?


Chile is far to the south, and we aren't in Canada, so which two Mexican highways do appear in the interchange shown in these two pictures?


----------



## bozenBDJ

near the U.S. border?


----------



## albertocsc

bozenBDJ said:


> near the U.S. border?


Like 650 km from it. And 450 km to the nearest Mexican coast. No more hints for today


----------



## christos-greece

Highways 45 & 16 near Chihuahua?


----------



## albertocsc

Not Chihuahua. More to the south, and note the toll stations


----------



## NFZANMNIM

The game is dead, so I'll start the game again


----------



## bozenBDJ

India? Iran? Turkey?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

One of those 3...


----------



## bozenBDJ

_which_? :dunno:


----------



## chennaisky

Guess this highway


----------



## albertocsc

^^ Heeey, you should have waited until you had guessed the previous one or a lot of days had passed without answers.

By the way, yours is clearly in India (am I right?), and let's see if Mapman has correctly guessed the picture we are guessing now, Bogdy will say


----------



## makaveli6

Probably Dehli, but it wasnt your turn.


----------



## keokiracer

chennaisky said:


> Guess this highway


It's a toll gate of the Delhi Gurgaon Expressway

Since I guessed the pic correctly, it is now my turn. And I give my turn back to Bogdy so we can all guess his pic  kay:


PS: if you ever post a pic again, don't post a pic from Wikipedia... It was just too easy to find.


----------



## Verso

bogdymol said:


> It can't be Slovenia because the motorway is wider than the country itself


ld:


----------



## mediar

bogdymol said:


> Where is this wide road?


A22 here: http://goo.gl/maps/MocT2 ?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Yes, but I think that mapman was first.


----------



## mediar

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Yes, but I think that mapman was first.


Oh, ok, I just didn't understand his explanation so I had no clue whether he's right or wrong, so I decided to search it myself.


----------



## bogdymol

Where is this?


----------



## christos-greece

Wooden bridge with also old lamps... Norway, France, U.K.?


----------



## bogdymol

Nope


----------



## christos-greece

Poland, Slovakia, Hungary?

Please give as a hint


----------



## bogdymol

Nope.

I will give a hint after I see there are more users interested in guessing this pic


----------



## aswnl

http://goo.gl/maps/ObLLp


----------



## bogdymol

:yes:


----------



## aswnl

OK, here is the new one.
I think it is very easy...


----------



## Verso

Berlinka


----------



## aswnl

Yep. Your turn.


----------



## Verso

Where exactly is it?


----------



## noncek

Exactly here: http://goo.gl/maps/cM2hF


----------



## KRX_69

Czech Republic?


----------



## aswnl

Austria, A8 near Walchshausen


----------



## albertocsc

aswnl said:


> Austria, A8 near Walchshausen


I think you are right, you can post a new one.


----------



## keokiracer

Since aswnl hasn't posted a new one in 6 days, I will continue.
Where is this?


----------



## christos-greece

Looks like Poland... Roads 2 or 8 at Warsaw?


----------



## keokiracer

No, wrong country


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice icy SPUI.


----------



## keokiracer

Of course Chris knows where it is :lol:


----------



## Bart_LCY

Reykjavik: Höfðabakki / Vesturlandsvegur


----------



## keokiracer

kay:
Your turn to post one


----------



## Bart_LCY

Thank you! Here's one from me:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I-90 near Vantage, Washington


----------



## Bart_LCY

ChrisZwolle said:


> I-90 near Vantage, Washington


You're right, Chris


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next:


----------



## Blaskovitz

1. South Africa
2. New Zealand
3. Australia

???


----------



## keokiracer

No no and no. I see cars driving on the right side of the road (the truck on the sliproad down below shows it quite well). USA?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Too hard? It's close to a large 2.7 kilometer arch bridge that opened in 1967. Nearly all houses in this area have a swimming pool.


----------



## mapman:cz

Freeway of Energy - interesting name


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Another hint; it's in a G8 country.


----------



## Shaddorry

china? United states?


----------



## bozenBDJ

Canada?


----------



## Aphelion

Interchange between autoroutes 40 and 55 west of Trois-Rivières in Canada


----------



## Aphelion

New one:


----------



## ArtZ

^^Netherlands?


----------



## bozenBDJ

Poland? the Netherlands? Denmark?


----------



## Aphelion

^^ you have the correct one there


----------



## bozenBDJ

which one?


----------



## Aphelion

Denmark is correct.


----------



## keokiracer

https://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Flens...Flensburg,+Sleeswijk-Holstein,+Duitsland&z=17


----------



## Aphelion

^^ Good work, go ahead!


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Thanks 

good luck everyone: where in the world is this:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Doggytown.


----------



## keokiracer

:lol:
Something like that was gonna be my first hint 

Your turn, Chris. kay:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Where's the road in this music video? It looks European, perhaps in Italy of Spain.


----------



## aswnl

http://goo.gl/maps/ENZkJ


----------



## aswnl

Here's the next one.

Obviously built for a grade seperated future, but where is it ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Google Maps shows it as a motorway.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Mexico? Guatemala? Indonesia?


----------



## aswnl

No, no, no. :tongue2:


----------



## italystf

South America?


----------



## aswnl

Nope. Not that continent.


----------



## D.O.W.N

Ukraine?


----------



## volodaaaa

aswnl said:


> Nope. Not that continent.


According to land cover, it may be somewhere in modest climate conditions. Maybe in France, Germany, Switzerland.

What surprises me, there is a level crossing


----------



## aswnl

No, not in Ukraine, France, Germany or Switzerland.


BTW, climate conditions are not quite that modest as you think...


----------



## Motorways

ChrisZwolle said:


> Where's the road in this music video? It looks European, perhaps in Italy of Spain.


It's Ronda Litoral or B10, it's part of the first ring around Barcelona.


----------



## aswnl

^^
Please look 10 posts above. You'll find my GM-link to Barcelona.
9 posts above you see a new challenge...


----------



## aswnl

Too difficult ?

Well, it's not in North or South America, neither it is in Europe or Africa.
And no, it's not in China either...


----------



## Shaddorry

is it turkey?


----------



## aswnl

No, not in Turkey.

Although it is in Asia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A certain singer made a song with this city in the title in the 1980s.


----------



## italystf

Samarkand, Uzbekistan


----------



## aswnl

^^
No, not in a former Soviet republic.



ChrisZwolle said:


> A certain singer made a song with this city in the title in the 1980s.


It's not _Gutenacht Freunde_, but in a way that title is near...

Another hint: 19 (0:38)


----------



## aswnl

Well, obviously too difficult.

Here are the two musical hints.
It should be found within minutes now...


----------



## Tachi

Ho Chi Minh City, (first video) Vietnam (second video)  
https://maps.google.nl/maps?q=10.684499,106.566993&num=1&t=h&z=16


----------



## albertocsc

^^ Seems correct. Any new photo?


----------



## mediar

Here's the new one:


----------



## Shaddorry

mediar said:


> Here's the new one:


seems european


----------



## Verso

Switzerland?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I wondered why the route to the left was built with 2x3 lanes. It's a short Autobahn segment with no through traffic.


----------



## mediar

European indeed, but not Switzerland.



ChrisZwolle said:


> I wondered why the route to the left was built with 2x3 lanes. It's a short Autobahn segment with no through traffic.


Good hint


----------



## albertocsc

New ones:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A6 PT / A-5 ES at Badajoz border crossing.


----------



## albertocsc

Right!


----------



## ChrisZwolle




----------



## ovem

Russia?


----------



## FMK94

KAD (SPb)/ZSD interchange. Opened few days ago.

Anyone can post the next one.


----------



## bogdymol

FMK94 said:


> Anyone can post the next one.


----------



## ChrisZwolle




----------



## keokiracer

...
No I wont say it


----------



## bogdymol

You can almos see _someone_'s house in the gth pic :naughty:


----------



## keokiracer

^^ No, it's facing the wrong way for that


----------



## riiga

Knooppunt Hattemerbroek outside Zwolle? 

(A50 x A28)


----------



## mapman:cz

Aah, this is soooo Dutch


----------



## bogdymol

Next one riiga


----------



## riiga




----------



## FMK94

Sweden?


----------



## keokiracer

USA/Canada?


----------



## riiga

FMK94 said:


> Sweden?


Yes.



keokiracer said:


> USA/Canada?


Nope.


----------



## FMK94

Knivsta, Sweden


----------



## albertocsc

Europe?


----------



## FMK94

Yes


----------



## albertocsc

Seems like Slovakia or Poland


----------



## FMK94

albertocsc said:


> Seems like Slovakia or Poland


Both incorrect

Hint: There is an interchange, few kilometers to the south.


----------



## x-type

A50 at Apeldoorn, NL.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ kay:


----------



## x-type

two motorways only touch each other, they don't intersect actually (one goeas from southwest to southeast, another from northwest to northeast). where?


----------



## albertocsc

Spain?


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> two motorways only touch each other, they don't intersect actually (one goeas from southwest to southeast, another from northwest to northeast).


Depends on how you look at it. If you say that one goes from SW to NE and the other one from NW to SE (regardless of their numbers), then they intersect each other.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Macedonia? Serbia? Albania?


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> Depends on how you look at it. If you say that one goes from SW to NE and the other one from NW to SE (regardless of their numbers), then they intersect each other.


i hate totsoes. so your thesis is impossible in this case  actually, if we would extend the diameter of observation, the real directions would be: for lower one west - south, for upper one north - south.

hint: airport is nearby.

it is not E, nor AL, SRB, MK.


----------



## albertocsc

Is it even in Europe?

Next to any of the previously said countries?


----------



## MattiG

x-type said:


> two motorways only touch each other, they don't intersect actually (one goeas from southwest to southeast, another from northwest to northeast). where?


A7 and A55, Les Pennes-Mirabeau, France


----------



## x-type

MattiG said:


> A7 and A55, Les Pennes-Mirabeau, France


oui!


----------



## MattiG

Ok, where is this interesting Parclo?


----------



## bozenBDJ

the U.S.? Canada? Chile?


----------



## MattiG

Hint: It is located on a female area.


----------



## ovem

virginia? north Carolina? south? Louisiana?


----------



## bozenBDJ

What is a female area? the 'Blue' states?

California? New York? Indiana?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Maryland?


----------



## brewerfan386

Regina, Saskatchewan?


----------



## albertocsc

I have now realized it can't be the UK. My choice goes now to Romania.


----------



## BenjiMan

It's in Luxembourg. This is het A1xA7 interchange north east of Luxembourg-City.

Gr. Snelwegfreak


----------



## BenjiMan

Anyways, before this situation goes bad, I'll post a new one:


----------



## albertocsc

AP-7 in Montmeló, Spain?


----------



## albertocsc

or AP-4 in Jerez


----------



## albertocsc

Don't mind my previous posts. It's where AP-2 ends in AP-7 near El Vendrell, between Barcelona and Tarragona.


----------



## BenjiMan

Your last guess was correct! It's your turn now!


----------



## albertocsc

Now a 3D one.


----------



## Shaddorry

i think it is LA.


----------



## albertocsc

^^ Only the country is right. Not that city, not that state.


----------



## keokiracer

Houston or the DFW (Dallas - Fort-Worth)?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Nice!

Downtown Miami. I-95 running from bottom to top, 395 crossing it at the top of the picture.


----------



## keokiracer

LOL @ your new signature Penn


----------



## albertocsc

Penn's Woods said:


> Nice!
> 
> Downtown Miami. I-95 running from bottom to top, 395 crossing it at the top of the picture.


Right!


----------



## Penn's Woods

keokiracer said:


> LOL @ your new signature Penn


Bedankt.
Almost had a relapse about eight hours ago.
You'll remember why. [hangs head in shame]

:jk:


----------



## Penn's Woods

Shoot. Give me time to think of something good.


----------



## Shaddorry

Penn's Woods said:


> Bedankt.
> Almost had a relapse about eight hours ago.
> You'll remember why. [hangs head in shame]
> 
> :jk:


got to read the rules once though. well, guess it's your turn.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Nah, I'm talking about something else.

----------

I need to learn how to do captures. It's been a while since I did one of these, but I always have to think of a road or place I want to show, find an appropriate picture (someone else's) through Google Images, upload it to Photobucket and from there to here then be sure to give appropriate credit to the picture once someone's guessed it.


----------



## albertocsc

Are you using Windows? Just press PrintScreen key, paste it in Paint, erase any info, save it and upload it.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Thanks for that!

Okay, let's see if this worked....



Yes, that's a "highway." Numbered and everything!


----------



## keokiracer

(quote for new page)


Penn's Woods said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> Okay, let's see if this worked....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's a "highway." Numbered and everything!


As a non-American I have absolutely no clue whatsoever... For me, that could be anywhere. And the imagery is so crap that I can't find any details that might help me...
(yeah okay, there's a powerline, but those can be found anywhere...)

May I ask what you were doing on wegnummers.autosnelwegen.nl? 

Oh, and IE hno:


----------



## albertocsc

Good job! 
Now I just need to browse the USA for this route.


----------



## albertocsc

This must be any US Highway, as Route 66 as an example.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Keoki, that makes up for all the times we non-non-Americans have been asked to distinguish totally random bits of Slovenia from totally random bits of Slovakia by the lane markings. :jk:

Seriously, it's historically significant and often swarming with tourists (good plate-spotting...), and there are landmarks recognizable to the knowledgable. All will be revealed in time.


----------



## albertocsc

And I would try luck with US 1.


----------



## Penn's Woods

1 is closer than 66 (even if 66 still officially existed). And yes, it's the U.S.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Mass.,? Virginia? Maryland?


----------



## brewerfan386

Gettysburg National Military Park in Pennsylvania?
Penn 137, 97, or US 15?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^You got it. (I thought you might.)

It's Business US 15 but in 1863 was known as "the Emmitsburg Road." Smack in the middle of the battlefield; the Confederate troops participating in "Pickett's Charge" were hampered by having to get over that fence (actually the fence you see now is a reconstruction).

The tall thing in the back toward the left is, I believe, the New York State Monument (not a power line, Keoki!), a bit to the right, if you're looking for it, the Pennsylvania Monument (it's actually quite large, but farther from the camera), and the hills are "the Round Tops."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Gettysburg

The same landmarks from a different angle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:High_Water_Mark_-_Cemetery_Ridge,_Gettysburg_Battlefield.jpg

The fence line here shows where the road is: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pickett's_Charge_defence.png


----------



## brewerfan386

Should be fairly easy:


----------



## bozenBDJ

the U.S.? Canada? Brazil?


----------



## keokiracer

The States I think. Houston?


----------



## brewerfan386

Its in the USA but not Houston.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Texas? Illinois? Missouri?


----------



## brewerfan386

Nope, guessing random states isn't necessarily going to get the answer any faster/ easier. Remember there _is_ *50* states.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Virginia? Georgia? Florida?


----------



## Penn's Woods

brewerfan386 said:


> Nope, guessing random states isn't necessarily going to get the answer any faster/ easier. Remember there _is_ *50* states.





bozenBDJ said:


> Virginia? Georgia? Florida?


:lol:


----------



## bozenBDJ

Alaska? Hawai'i? California?


----------



## brewerfan386

^^
Guessing random states = no hints :cheers:


----------



## keokiracer

Is it in Alabama Alaska Arizona Arkansas California Colorado Connecticut Delaware Florida Georgia Hawaii Idaho Illinois Indiana Iowa Kansas Kentucky Louisiana Maine Maryland Massachusetts Michigan Minnesota Mississippi Missouri Montana Nebraska Nevada New Hampshire New Jersey New Mexico New York North Carolina North Dakota Ohio Oklahoma Oregon Pennsylvania Rhode Island South Carolina South Dakota Tennessee Texas Utah Vermont Virginia Washington West Virginia Wisconsin or Wyoming?

:angel:


----------



## albertocsc

Still in the US? Virginia?


----------



## albertocsc

Exactly here:
http://goo.gl/maps/PYGgt

I-215xCA 60xCA 91, Riverside, California

A new and easy one:


----------



## Verso

Danube bridge in Belgrade.


----------



## albertocsc

Yes 

Road 1-9, E-70.

Your turn.


----------



## Verso

I pass.


----------



## chennaisky

Can i post a highway since he passed.


----------



## albertocsc

Feel free to do it


----------



## Verso

^^ Yes, go ahead.


----------



## chennaisky

Guess this intersection


----------



## albertocsc

Is it in Europe?


----------



## chennaisky

albertocsc said:


> Is it in Europe?


Nope


----------



## albertocsc

India?


----------



## chennaisky

albertocsc said:


> India?


Yes


----------



## Shaddorry

wow it is harder than i expected.


----------



## bozenBDJ

NH-2? Yamuna Express.,?


----------



## Shaddorry

bozenBDJ said:


> NH-2? Yamuna Express.,?


i don't think so, doesn't even look like it...


----------



## albertocsc

Looks very mediterranean...

Is it near Bangalore?


----------



## chennaisky

albertocsc said:


> Looks very mediterranean...
> 
> Is it near Bangalore?


Nope




Shaddorry said:


> i don't think so, doesn't even look like it...


It isn't a Intersection of NH2 or Yamuma Expressway.


----------



## bozenBDJ

is it even a National Highway in the first place? :?


----------



## chennaisky

bozenBDJ said:


> is it even a National Highway in the first place? :?


It is.


----------



## ovem

a hint maybe?


----------



## christos-greece

A21 between Piacenza and Brescia?


----------



## ovem

it looks southern.


----------



## ovem

anyone?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

sorry, I'm on a multi-day road trip. It's in northern Italy and neither road is a motorway.


----------



## Penn's Woods

I propose that if no one gets it by midnight Sunday/Monday GMT we move on....


----------



## mapman:cz

I think I've been there already, the southern tangenziale of Verona linking the city westbound to autostrade A22, San Massimo exit.


----------



## albertocsc

If you mean this http://goo.gl/maps/r7QwG you seem right.

Let's move on to the next one.


----------



## mapman:cz

Okay, let's guess this one. If hard to guess, I'll add some hints, the locality is somehow significant


----------



## Spookvlieger

Look like the start of a motorway. Poland?


----------



## riiga

Sweden?

EDIT: Yes, found it!

Länsväg 137 and 136 at Trafikplats Algutsrum on Öland. I was there last summer, yet I couldn't place the interchange on first sight...


----------



## riiga

Anyone is free to post the next one.


----------



## keokiracer

riiga said:


> Anyone is free to post the next one.


kay:










(Chris is having a major deja vu now :lol


----------



## Spookvlieger

And I'm having mayor deja vu looking at Dallas-Forthwood holy shit they have a lot of stacks in that area.
------------------------------

Phoenix

10 Maricopa freeway X 202 Santas freeway / E pocos road


----------



## riiga

Arizona or Nevada in the US?


----------



## keokiracer

joshsam said:


> Phoenix
> 
> 10 Maricopa freeway X 202 Santas freeway / E pocos road


kay:


----------



## Spookvlieger

New one:


----------



## volodaaaa

Seems Asian. Particularly southeastern.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

E1 in Nigeria.
http://goo.gl/maps/xl1UM


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next:


----------



## bozenBDJ

Japan? Guam? the Phillipines?


----------



## x-type

Halifax, Canada


----------



## x-type

and a new one:


----------



## volodaaaa

The merging lanes sign and tunnel warning sign is Russian. So it is somewhere in Russia. I can't tell you more.


----------



## keokiracer

Is that on the KAD, at the seawall thingy near Sankt Petersburg?
edit: yup
https://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Rusla...d=hi3mJZGA4bw-RVxF2RIxlw&cbp=12,24.3,,0,13.98


----------



## keokiracer

Where do we find this double cloverturbine?









Since it isn't the easiest: search in China


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Near Haikou on Hainan

http://goo.gl/maps/4hReX

next:


----------



## keokiracer

The moment I saw you entering this thread I knew it wouldn't be long before I got a correct answer


----------



## bozenBDJ

the U.S.?

Michigan? Illinois? Indiana?


----------



## divide by zero

Interstate 5 @ 705, Tacoma, USA (Tacoma Dome is the round bldg)

Someone else can have my turn.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^:cheers:


GO:


----------



## albertocsc

New England?


----------



## divide by zero

albertocsc said:


> New England?


That's right, I-84 just across the river from downtown Hartford CT to be exact.

Someone else post the next one.


----------



## volodaaaa

Let's go...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Gastarbeiter turnoff.


----------



## bogdymol

And the answer is...


----------



## volodaaaa

You are right - both :lol:


----------



## bogdymol

Next picture:


----------



## bozenBDJ

Serbia? Russia? Romania?


----------



## volodaaaa

bozenBDJ said:


> Serbia? Russia? Romania?


Merging lanes sign seems Serbian.


----------



## bogdymol

Nope...


----------



## Angulo

Croatia 100%.


----------



## volodaaaa

Yeah, the shape of motorway sign in miniature noted on milestone is croatian or greek like.


----------



## bogdymol

Angulo said:


> Croatia 100%.


More like Croatia 0%


----------



## volodaaaa

bogdymol said:


> More like Croatia 0%


Italy? Greece? Germany?


----------



## bogdymol

still 0%...


----------



## volodaaaa

Europe, maybe?


----------



## Penn's Woods

divide by zero said:


> That's right, I-84 just across the river from downtown Hartford CT to be exact.


Exactly.

Since I saved a zoomed-out-two-notches, with-labels version, and because it's fun to look at, here it is:


----------



## italystf

Internet Explorer? Windows 2000?
I though those stuff still existed only in my father's office. :lol:


----------



## bogdymol

volodaaaa said:


> Europe, maybe?


100%


----------



## Penn's Woods

volodaaaa said:


> Italy? Greece? Germany?


The guessing-in-threes trend seems to be spreading....


----------



## Penn's Woods

italystf said:


> Internet Explorer? Windows 2000?
> I though those stuff still existed only in my father's office. :lol:


It's XP.  And it works perfectly well. I'm getting a new computer soon, though (and it won't be XP because they're going to stop supporting it soon.)
We have IE and Chrome on our work computers, and IE just works better.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it, just because Google and Microsoft tell you to.


----------



## italystf

XP it's said to be still better than the newer Vista (Microsoft's epic fail). I never tried the latter, though (switch from XP to 7 directly when my PC broke down).


----------



## volodaaaa

Penn's Woods said:


> The guessing-in-threes trend seems to be spreading....


Still better than talking about "What OS do you have" in "Guess the highway" thread :gossip:.


----------



## Penn's Woods

volodaaaa said:


> Still better than talking about "What OS do you have" in "Guess the highway" thread :gossip:.


Touché.

But (1) I didn't start it and (2) this is SSC; threads always go off-topic.


----------



## mediar

Slovenia


----------



## x-type

This could be merging A3 with A1


----------



## letso53

Yes, it appears to be. Bogdymol went past there on his way back from italy


----------



## x-type

someone else can post if this was right


----------



## volodaaaa

x-type said:


> This could be merging A3 with A1


http://goo.gl/maps/bRfkn


----------



## keokiracer

Penn's Woods said:


> How 'bout Grand Rapids, Michigan? I-196 running east and west....


How about bingo kay:


----------



## Penn's Woods

:cheers:

I am *not* yielding my turn, and I may break my never-announced, self-imposed rule of only posting places I've been. [evil grin]

But I'll need some time to think of something.


----------



## Penn's Woods

GO:


----------



## albertocsc

Ok, we are in the USA, in a double-decker bridge, and it seems it is not an Interstate.

US Highway?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Yes, there's a U.S. highway in the picture.


----------



## bozenBDJ

US Highway 1? 7? 23?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^None of those.

And that's the last time I respond to obviously random guesses made three at a time. The rest of us are taking this seriously. If I don't have a clue (and I usually don't, in this game), or some reason to believe I may be right, I keep quiet.

Mods, if you can think of a good way of wording a rule to that effect... (I can't.)


----------



## bogdymol

1 guess / user / post

post 1 time and let at least 5 other guesses between posting another guess (unless you are 101% sure that you found the right answer)

Simple as that 

About the picture: I have no ideea where it is


----------



## ChrisZwolle

US 19 in Pittsburgh. It is just west of the Fort Pitt Tunnel.

Next stack:


----------



## bozenBDJ

The U.S.A. again?


----------



## riiga

Canada?


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> US 19 in Pittsburgh. It is just west of the Fort Pitt Tunnel.


Impressive!

US 19, Pa. 51 and Pa. 837. The yellow-painted bridge is the West End Bridge. Although I don't think it's a double-decker. (I haven't been on it; I have been through that intersection.)

Here, basically, is the spot: 

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=40.444253,-80.028255&spn=0.008377,0.013711&t=h&z=16


----------



## ChrisZwolle

USA, Interstate Highway


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^The little softball diamond in the park or playground at the right made me think "probably North America." But is that *two* Interstates? Haven't come across the spot yet.


----------



## Penn's Woods

bump

Chris, is that two Interstates?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope, just one. It is not that far from your location, a couple hundred miles away.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Which is why it looks so familiar, but I haven't found it on the map in my head yet....


----------



## riiga

Yay, found it! :banana:

http://goo.gl/maps/yO2i0


----------



## riiga

Someone can post a new one.


----------



## ovem

^^ easy one:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Not Tokyo  I think we had this one before..


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Found it. Japan, a place called 名古屋第二環状自動車道／名古屋高速１６号一宮線／名古屋高速６号清須線・清洲JCT or 
名古屋第二環状自動車道・清洲東IC

http://goo.gl/maps/TDk6W

edit: I found it without seeing Chris's hint. Those toll booths gave the country for me.


----------



## keokiracer

bogdymol said:


> 名古屋第二環状自動車道／名古屋高速１６号一宮線／名古屋高速６号清須線・清洲JCT or
> 名古屋第二環状自動車道・清洲東IC


You can read my mind.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's called Kiyosu Junction in English.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next one?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Speaking only for myself, go for it.

:cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

I totally forgot that it's my turn. Sorry 

Next pic:


----------



## bogdymol

I totally forgot that it's my turn. Sorry 

Next pic:


----------



## Verso

Russian M1?


----------



## bogdymol

Yes and no.

I want a more specific answer


----------



## x-type

Belarussian - RUssian border, view to Russia. that thing on the right is monolith with flags.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Correct

https://www.google.com/maps?ll=54.6...2,30.996294&cbp=12,0,,0,0&photoid=po-43507778


----------



## x-type

someone else can post


----------



## Ron2K

Long time no see everyone. 

Here's one from me; may be a bit on the easy side:



(If it's a bit more difficult than I'm anticipating, I'll drop in with some hints. Though, I will _not_ respond to random guesses -- bozenBDJ, that means you.)


----------



## volodaaaa

Ron2K said:


> Long time no see everyone.
> 
> Here's one from me; may be a bit on the easy side:
> 
> 
> 
> (If it's a bit more difficult than I'm anticipating, I'll drop in with some hints. Though, I will _not_ respond to random guesses -- bozenBDJ, that means you.)


Seriously, but this might be everywhere all over the world :lol: Maybe if you had provided scene with some hints (e.g. traffic signs, road marking, cars)


----------



## letso53

Random guess - R103 Old Main Road, overlooking N3 near Inchanga, SA


----------



## Ron2K

letso53 said:


> Random guess - R103 Old Main Road, overlooking N3 near Inchanga, SA


Told you it wouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## letso53

Can't say there were no hints on the photo - there was half a chevron on the right, as well as a crash barrier. 

Next one - probably not more difficult than the previous. Where is this highway under construction?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

FV-1, Fuerteventura Island, Spain.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next:


----------



## FMK94

Give, Denmark


----------



## albertocsc

Castilla-La Mancha in Spain?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope.


----------



## albertocsc

But is it Spain?


----------



## FMK94

No, it's one of the Arabic countries.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Libya? Egypt? Morocco?


----------



## petroleja29

It is in Tunisia - A1 Trans African Hwy near AL GHRABA:banana:


----------



## petroleja29

An easy one(maybe  )


----------



## italystf

UK?


----------



## volodaaaa

italystf said:


> UK?


What side does UK drive on? :troll:

btw. Czech rep?


----------



## petroleja29

Pardon me - the previous one was wrong URL


----------



## keokiracer

volodaaaa said:


> What side does UK drive? :troll:


The guy changed the picture after italystf posted


----------



## petroleja29

And it was in the UK but it was not really Highway


----------



## volodaaaa

keokiracer said:


> The guy changed the picture after italystf posted


Sorry then


----------



## Penn's Woods

bogdymol said:


> 1 guess / user / post
> 
> post 1 time and let at least 5 other guesses between posting another guess (unless you are 101% sure that you found the right answer)
> 
> Simple as that
> 
> About the picture: I have no ideea where it is





bozenBDJ said:


> Libya? Egypt? Morocco?


hno:


----------



## volodaaaa

I suspect my post was left unnoticed so once again - is it *Czech republic?*

The guide posts looks very familiar to me, but Slovakia uses wider lines to mark shoulders. It is somewhere in Central Europe


----------



## petroleja29

Nope but it is in eastern europe


----------



## bozenBDJ

Poland? Romania? Slovakia?


----------



## volodaaaa

petroleja29 said:


> Nope but it is in eastern europe


and obviously, it must be in country with google.streetview available :lol: bozenBDJ has exhausted all possibilities then :lol:


----------



## petroleja29

Well I'll give you a hint..it's in country near Baltic sea


----------



## Penn's Woods

bozenBDJ said:


> Poland? Romania? Slovakia?


A Slovak two posts above actually ruled out Slovakia....

You actually "liked" Bogdy's one-guess-per-post suggestion. But if you must make three guesses at a time, could you please have enough respect for the rest of us to at least put some thought into it?

Or do we need to suggest to the moderators that you be banned from this thread?

EDIT: Reported.


----------



## keokiracer

volodaaaa said:


> and obviously, it must be in country with google.streetview available :lol: bozenBDJ has exhausted all possibilities then :lol:


The Baltic countries have streetview as well, and seeing petroleja29's last statament I assume it's in one of those countries.


----------



## riiga

Estonia?

EDIT: Bringing the picture over to the new page.


----------



## volodaaaa

A12/A1 intersecion in Lithuania (btw. it was the first intersection I have just tried to streetview  )


----------



## Redouane




----------



## Escher

Fes - Meknes - Rabat highway, Morocco


----------



## Redouane

Escher said:


> Fes - Meknes - Rabat highway, Morocco


Your turn!


----------



## Escher

OK, let's go...


----------



## christos-greece

Paris peripherique or near by highways?


----------



## Spookvlieger

Argentinia? Mexico?


----------



## Peines

Costanera Norte
Región Metropolitana, Chile ‎


----------



## rsrikanth05

That definitely seems European.


----------



## Escher

Peines said:


> Costanera Norte
> Región Metropolitana, Chile ‎


Right! Your turn!!


----------



## Spookvlieger

rsrikanth05 said:


> That definitely seems European.


Why? everything in that pictures screams South America if you'd ask me.


----------



## Peines

Next one…


----------



## Spookvlieger

Italy?


----------



## keokiracer

Spain?


----------



## ovem

El Paular, Madrid
Autopista de Circunvalación

My turn:


----------



## albertocsc

There are indeed four Autopistas de Circunvalación (M-30, M-40, M-45, M-50), but I think your guess is right (M-40).

Yours is in Romania? Or even in a near country?


----------



## bogdymol

I don't think that this last picture is from Romania.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ ~ 28 miles North? I mean, is it even in [RO]?


----------



## bogdymol

It's clear that you're not from Europe. No, it's not from [RO].


----------



## albertocsc

Netherlands?


----------



## keokiracer

albertocsc said:


> Netherlands?


Umm... Nope.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maldives? Christmas Island? Bikini Atoll?


----------



## volodaaaa

Germany?


----------



## keokiracer

Mars? Venus? Jupiter?


----------



## volodaaaa

Sorry for the last answer. But now I am sure, it is Switzerland. And if not Switzerland, I would guess Bikini Island too :lol:


----------



## bogdymol

Nobody guessed the country yet. I tought that at least the country would be easy to guess.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Włochy


----------



## bogdymol

Włochy is one of the districts of Warsaw, located in the south-western part of city...

:lol:


----------



## volodaaaa

Yesterday, I spent whole evening streetviewing the Switzerland.:lol:


----------



## bogdymol

:rofl:

Then you know it's not Switzerland because you checked every road in that country :lol:


----------



## aswnl

I think it's in Italy


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Yes, it's in Włochy (polish name for Italy), as Chris said


----------



## Verso

aswnl said:


> I think it's in Italy


I thought it was obvious.


----------



## albertocsc

Tunnel under the Alps?


----------



## letso53

About here:

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Galleria+Melarancio&hl=en&ll=43.727344,11.207042&spn=0.000016,0.01089&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=7.64714,22.302246&t=h&hq=Galleria+Melarancio&radius=15000&z=17&layer=c&cbll=43.727354,11.206937&panoid=Zs1cKg1tqDM-emsW0FyfyA&cbp=12,285.89,,0,8.44


----------



## CNGL

E35, nice! 

Actually, with some of the guesses that are posted I would have attempted with Norscand, Alanland or Bir Tawil.


----------



## volodaaaa

bogdymol said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Then you know it's not Switzerland because you checked every road in that country :lol:


Yeah, now I know how all the motorways in Switzerland look like, especially tunnels (with two tubes and primary/secondary road beside) :lol:


----------



## letso53

Someone else can post instead of me.


----------



## Kemo

Okay then.









Again, the exact location counts as an answer


----------



## keokiracer

https://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Warsc...=n7TIRIjQaFDM0yqofycL0A&cbp=12,156.21,,0,5.75
Someone else can post a new one


----------



## Shaddorry

Can i? 

Here it is:


----------



## keokiracer

Well, it's definitely in Belgium... Zwijnaarde interchange near Gent?


----------



## Shaddorry

^^ nope, but the license plates are a give-away: White, red characters.


----------



## warniats

^^ Can you really see the colors of the license plates on that picture? 

It's the Brussels ring road, Sint-stevens-woluwe interchange


----------



## Shaddorry

warniats said:


> It's the Brussels ring road, Sint-stevens-woluwe interchange


allmost right, one detail missing.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^It`s here : R0 https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Sint...=p9SCkD_268i89IUa6Vud4g&cbp=12,320.13,,0,0.48

Someone else can post a new one


----------



## Luki_SL

So....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## albertocsc

Italy?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Yes, it`s in Italy, but where ??


----------



## Redstear

This one?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^No, it`s E*5 road, bu not E45


----------



## martin0102

Definitely it is E45. I was looking for every E*5- route in Italy and I found nothing. Finally I look at E45 and here it is:http://https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d3019!2d12.5772179!3d42.5687726!2m1!1e3&fid=7
Someone else can post new


----------



## Kemo




----------



## martin0102

Italy again?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Is it A3 south of Napoli?


----------



## italystf

Messina?


----------



## italystf

Luki_SL said:


> ^^No, it`s E*5 road, bu not E45





martin0102 said:


> Definitely it is E45. I was looking for every E*5- route in Italy and I found nothing. Finally I look at E45 and here it is:http://https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d3019!2d12.5772179!3d42.5687726!2m1!1e3&fid=7
> Someone else can post new


I also checked all E*5 roads in Italy but the E45 and found nothing. Please don't give false hints.


----------



## volodaaaa

Come on guys. I would not like to be rude, but next time attach something more clear than overpass shot from the bottom. I though this topic is about finding the inditions like design of traffic signs, frequency of particular car models on roads, climate etc., not about making it as much difficult as it is posible, completely impossible to solve.


----------



## Kemo

No need to guess the exact location, just the highway.
Yes, it's Italy again but not A3.


----------



## hofburg

volodaaaa said:


> Come on guys. I would not like to be rude, but next time attach something more clear than overpass shot from the bottom. I though this topic is about finding the inditions like design of traffic signs, frequency of particular car models on roads, climate etc., not about making it as much difficult as it is posible, completely impossible to solve.


it was before like that, then this became too easy for some forumers  (not me, I still have no idea)


----------



## albertocsc

¿South of Italy?


----------



## Redstear

A10? It looks like this, but there are more bridges on that highway that are similar.


----------



## MattiG

hofburg said:


> it was before like that, then this became too easy for some forumers  (not me, I still have no idea)


Perhaps we should open a competition to recognize the road from a picture of one square meter of tarmac.


----------



## volodaaaa

MattiG said:


> Perhaps we should open a competition to recognize the road from a picture of one square meter of tarmac.


Or something like *this.*

Streetview car with the forgotten cap on. :lol:

http://goo.gl/maps/t5kcL


----------



## bogdymol

^^ That's easy. Is in Slovakia, just north of Bratislava.


----------



## Kemo

Redstear said:


> A10? It looks like this, but there are more bridges on that highway that are similar.


Bingo, it's A10, Autostrada dei Fiori 

The exact location is here:
https://maps.google.com/maps/myplac...=BhaV3nD9_kAG8v3lanOvPg&cbp=12,235.6,,0,-5.81


----------



## albertocsc

So, turn for Redstear to post a new pic.


----------



## Redstear

Good luck!


----------



## KRX_69

Belgium?


----------



## Redstear

Correct!


----------



## Redstear

Hint: This place is within a 50km range of the Dutch border


----------



## albertocsc

Unused highway or just a closed junction?
Any more clues?


----------



## letso53

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=belgium&hl=en&ll=50.6352,5.834416&spn=0.000014,0.012392&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=8.193204,25.378418&t=h&hnear=Belgium&z=17&layer=c&cbll=50.634984,5.834729&panoid=-o72f9s7JgVZoivwrr4B2Q&cbp=12,137.83,,0,1.35

Happy for someone else to post instead of me.


----------



## Shaddorry

i'll be pleased.
here it is!


----------



## albertocsc

Near the previous picture?


----------



## Spookvlieger

Could be the end of the E40 in Ostend.


----------



## Shaddorry

nope and nope


----------



## Escher

Chris rules!!! :cheers:


----------



## letso53

I did not think I would ever find this, but....

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Ak...hnear=Akron,+Summit,+Ohio,+United+States&z=17

Someone else can post a new one


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Gosh!


----------



## volodaaaa

Hope it will not be guessed right at first attempt. :lol:


----------



## Kemo

del


----------



## Spookvlieger

UK?


----------



## volodaaaa

joshsam said:


> UK?


No, look at the traffic direction.


----------



## letso53

That looked familiar. A1/H2 north of Maribor.


----------



## volodaaaa

letso53 said:


> That looked familiar. A1/H2 north of Maribor.


That is right :cheers:


----------



## letso53

Next:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I know thise one! ... but can't remember from where hno:


----------



## Shaddorry

bogdymol said:


> ^^ I know thise one! ... but can't remember from where hno:


SIMCITY 4! I do them always like this!


----------



## bogdymol

Found it :banana:

https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d1271!2d18.9261714!3d46.91062!2m1!1e3&fid=7


----------



## letso53

That was quick! Your turn.


----------



## Kemo

Hm. :deadthrea


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Google Earth has recent imagery of that (30 august 2013).


----------



## keokiracer

Pretty easy when people take places they live close to 
Maps still has the old imagery though.
https://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Segie...&t=h&hnear=Segiet,+Bytom,+śląskie,+Polen&z=16

Someone else can post the next one


----------



## Redstear




----------



## volodaaaa

Redstear said:


>


Is it in Budapest?


----------



## Redstear

volodaaaa said:


> Is it in Budapest?


Nope


----------



## Peines

Barcelona?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Does Spain have green signage??


----------



## m_rocco

Somewhere in italy?


----------



## x-type

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Does Spain have green signage??


yes in urban areas.


----------



## verreme

Totally looks like Túnels de Vallvidrera (C-16) reaching Via Augusta in Barcelona.



x-type said:


> yes in urban areas.


Only in Barcelona indeed. And only in expressways.


----------



## Redstear

verreme said:


> Totally looks like Túnels de Vallvidrera (C-16) reaching Via Augusta in Barcelona.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Barcelona indeed. And only in expressways.


That's right!


----------



## Luki_SL

:deadthrea so : 



It should be easy


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nîmes, France

The next one will be a bit harder (hint: southern Europe)


----------



## Penn's Woods

Off topic, sort of, but something from one of the license plate threads. (I mean it's off topic insofar as no one knows the actual answer and there's already a new place-to-be-guessed on the table. But maybe someone will recognize the spot.)



ExoticPlateSpotter said:


> I'm sending the picture of a weird plate, which location was taken?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Voronezh, Russia.

http://goo.gl/maps/1P4Mc

It took me a while to figure out though. There isn't much to go on except for a 1970s/80s bridge, a likely trolleybus city and a relatively wide body of water. The barely visible skyline in the background suggested Eastern Europe.


----------



## keokiracer

Oh. My. F*cking. God.

Chris, that is just insane!


----------



## letso53

Back to Chris' harder one....

Is it in Italy, probably somewhere south of Rome?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ You're quite close.


----------



## aswnl

...and very, very close to a big vulcano...


----------



## italystf

Campania?


----------



## keokiracer

aswnl said:


> ...and very, very close to a big vulcano...


Nice hint :cheers:

https://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Mount...ount+Vesuvius,+Ottaviano,+Napels,+Italië&z=17

If you want, you can post the next one aswnl kay:


----------



## aswnl

No, you may post the next one, Keokiracer


----------



## keokiracer

Okay, well: here you go!


----------



## volodaaaa

First aiming with two question:
1. Is it in Europe?
2. The water on the picture is a sea?


----------



## keokiracer

Yes.
No.


----------



## keokiracer

Broccolli said:


> France?:dunno:


Close. It's in an adjacent country.

For the new page:


keokiracer said:


> Since well over 24 hrs have passed...
> 
> Where is this?


----------



## Broccolli

Italy, Spain?


----------



## keokiracer

Double no


----------



## Penn's Woods

België/Belgique ? 

PS: GMaps, at certain zoom levels, thinks there's a place in France called "Ascq." (rolleyes)


----------



## Broccolli

keokiracer said:


> Double no


Damn


----------



## keokiracer

Penn's Woods said:


> België/Belgique ?


Nein!


----------



## Broccolli

Andorra, Germany,Switzerland, Monaco, Luxembourg? :lol:


----------



## keokiracer

One of those yes :angel:


----------



## Penn's Woods

Well, I refuse to check out every Autobahnkreuz in Germany. Someone else can get it. :cheers:


----------



## Shaddorry

Luxemburg


----------



## Broccolli

Hmm Andorra and Switzerland are to mountainous, Monaco and Luxembourg are to little, so Germany it is


----------



## keokiracer

Broccolli said:


> so Germany it is


kay:

If nobody guesses it within say 3 hours I will give a hint


----------



## Broccolli

3 hours :lol:

I'm already exhausted, I have a flu or something, must take some Aspirin first


----------



## mapman:cz

www.autobahnkreuze-online.de  The easiest way to find a Kreuz or Dreieck in Germany 
http://www.autobahnkreuze-online.de/junction.php?road=A3&exit=73


----------



## keokiracer

No hint needed then 

Next one is for you mapman kay:


----------



## mapman:cz

Okay, let's guess this one:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mlada Boleslav?


----------



## mapman:cz

Bingo  I thought it'd be easy with the factory 

It's your turn now...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next one:


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Dunmore (near Scranton), Pennsyvania. Interstates 81, 84 and 380 and US 6:

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=41.421233,-75.606279&spn=0.033661,0.054846&t=h&z=14

EDIT: New one after lunch. Perhaps well after lunch.
Later!


----------



## bogdymol

^%#*

I drove on that road


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

martin0102 said:


> someone else can post


Thank you for being so generous 

Can anyone guess what this is?








Should I apologize for it being easy?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Pļaviņas, Latvia. I was checking that out a while ago.

next:


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^It seems to have snowed....


----------



## divide by zero

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^It seems to have snowed....


 Calgary, Alberta Canada
Interchange between Crowchild Trail (top left to bottom right) and 
Stoney Trail (top right to bottom left), in the northwest corner of the city.

Calgary's major roads are called "Trails" - part of the city's overall 'Western' theme. Some (eg. Deerfoot Trail) are freeways, others are expressways (mixture of at-grade intersections with lights and interchanges). An LRT line (currently being extended) runs down the middle of Crowchild Trail.

Stoney Trail is part of the ring road around the city.

When I lived in Calgary late 1970s-1980s, the area shown was rural and the city started several km to the east. Calgary is now in a huge boom; a new tallest bldg was just finished and another one has just started, new freeways are being added and the mass transit expanded, and the airport is undergoing a complete rebuild. Both lowrise urban infill, highrise condo and suburban sprawl are all undergoing huge growth.


----------



## divide by zero

Oops, forgot to add that someone else can have my turn.


----------



## Kemo

Hmm... nobody wants to play?


----------



## m_rocco

A4/A23 junction in Palmanova (Italy)?


----------



## Kemo

Why the "?" ? 
Of course it is A4/A23.


----------



## m_rocco

^^ My phone fault  I was sure because I live only 20km far of that junction


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next one:


----------



## bogdymol

USA?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, USA


----------



## bogdymol

:deadthrea

Let's try another picture to keep this thread alive.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Fair enough, but just for the record, where was the US one?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ In your backyard, at the King of Prussia Mall.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^It looked so familiar, but I gave up after a couple of days.

self-:bash:

So that's the Schuylkill at 202. Been through there often enough....

[slinks away embarrassed.]


----------



## bogdymol

^^ To regain your dignity you have to guess my pic


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Yeah, that'll happen. [rolleyes]


----------



## Verso

Monfalcone est.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ :applause: http://goo.gl/maps/vkYGX










Next picture please


----------



## Verso

You just keep them coming.


----------



## CSSR

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Hmmmm..


----------



## Verso

Someone can post the next one.


----------



## John Maynard

Here you're served!


----------



## bogdymol

Road 3 near Freiburg, Germany?


----------



## John Maynard

Hot


----------



## Shaddorry

this is the location.


----------



## bogdymol

Enough is enough. Next picture:


----------



## volodaaaa

bogdymol said:


> Enough is enough. Next picture:


Looks like huge..... oh well, nothing.... I meant :shifty:viaduct


----------



## Redstear

It's right here
Next one:


----------



## Spookvlieger

Italy? Spain?


----------



## Redstear

joshsam said:


> Italy? Spain?


Nope


----------



## Shaddorry

Austria? Swiss?


----------



## CNGL

Some Chinese thing?


----------



## Redstear

Shaddorry said:


> Austria? Swiss?





CNGL said:


> Some Chinese thing?


Both not


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Portugal?


----------



## bogdymol

Can you give us a hint?


----------



## KRX_69

It´s not Portugal


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Valparaíso/Viña del Mar, Chile

http://goo.gl/maps/OR6tL


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next one:


----------



## Spookvlieger

Russia, China?


----------



## Shaddorry

Spain?


----------



## divide by zero

Pitt River Bridge, about 20km east of Vancouver, BC, Canada on Lougheed Hwy.
Cable-stayed, Built 2009, replaced 2 swing bridges. Just out of the picture to the west is the large Canadian Pacific rail yard. 

Someone else can take my turn.


----------



## Redstear




----------



## italystf

divide by zero said:


> Pitt River Bridge, about 20km east of Vancouver, BC, Canada on Lougheed Hwy.
> Cable-stayed, Built 2009, replaced 2 swing bridges. Just out of the picture to the west is the large Canadian Pacific rail yard.
> 
> Someone else can take my turn.


Damn, I spent almost one hour at looking at all major cable-stayed bridges the world, but I didn't consider this one because it appears as U/C on Google Maps. :bash:
https://www.google.it/maps/place/Pi...2!3m1!1s0x5485d5ea02085c97:0x50ee9b31a0cc1009
I didn't know that Google Earth is more updated than Google Maps.


----------



## Adaras

Redstear said:


>


^^
Drujos street, Vilnius, Lithuania.


Someone else can take my turn.


----------



## Kemo




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Kőröshegy Viaduct http://goo.gl/maps/SKXQJ


----------



## Kemo

You should only guess the harder ones and leave the easier for others :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next one:


----------



## mapman:cz

Over here: http://goo.gl/maps/0ChCx

EDIT: next:


----------



## Spookvlieger

Sweden?


----------



## Redstear

Germany?


----------



## mapman:cz

Redstear said:


> Germany?


Yes.


----------



## mapman:cz

mapman:cz said:


>



Seems that I've made this thread dead again  Let's give a hint - we know it's in Germany. It's a junction of three Bundesstrassen, one two-digit and two three-digit, no Autobahn there... Direction south leads to a city known as a home of current european jigsaw puzzle market number one brand, the brand is named after the city


----------



## Luki_SL

^^It`s here : https://www.google.com/maps/@48.0751829,9.8157536,508m/data=!3m1!1e3 
Someone else can take my turn


----------



## verreme

Damn it, I lived a bare 20 minutes from there for some time 

I take the turn:

Where is this motorway leading to the mountains?


----------



## bogdymol

A93 in Germany?


----------



## CNGL

It can't be Germany because of the signs in the background. It must be Spain.

Edit: 
E902 (A-44) near Granada, perhaps? There aren't many motorways with a Jersey barrier in this country...


----------



## letso53

volodaaaa said:


> I think I see left-side traffic.


Me too. Is it in Pakistan?


----------



## verreme

Thread looks a little bit dead so I'll take the turn:


----------



## aswnl

France, crossing of a slip road to a autoroute or voie expresse with a Midi-railway, it seems.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I was thinking near Charles de Gaulle Airport. Because of the Concorde picture.


----------



## aswnl

Charles de Gaulle Airport is in the northern part of Paris, and the railway catenary clearly shows 1500V DC lines, which are only implemented on railways going from the southern Paris stations to the south.
I.e. it must be somewhere along a green railway line in this map: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a7/French_railway_network.svg


----------



## Redstear

Found it in five minutes. It's here

Edit: new picture


----------



## x-type

Redstear said:


> Found it in five minutes. It's here


lol i have once spent a night in a hotel at that place (just opposite side of intersection)


----------



## verreme

x-type said:


> lol i have once spent a night in a hotel at that place (just opposite side of intersection)


Première Classe or Campanile? Been in both


----------



## x-type

verreme said:


> Première Classe or Campanile? Been in both


Premiere Classe 

(1ere classe my ass if you ask me :lol: )


----------



## verreme

^^ I agree


----------



## £Whatever_£

Very hard guess game , some people are really experts on this.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

What is the name of this highway ?


----------



## KRX_69

Poland?


----------



## Kemo

Poland doesn't yet have such roads in the mountains 

Is it Croatia maybe?


----------



## volodaaaa

Romania


----------



## Tachi

Egnatia Odos, Greece


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

It's Egnatia Odos or A2 in Greece.


----------



## Tachi

Edit: tiny picture replaced by big one


----------



## x-type

A1 in Macedonia, northbound direction at split part near Veles


----------



## Tachi

Correct!


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

In that case i have no idea.


----------



## Kemo

:deadthrea


----------



## Luki_SL

^^S3, Poland ??


----------



## Kemo

Yes, Rio de Świebodzineiro


----------



## Luki_SL

Cloverleaf x 3  : 









https://www.google.pl/maps/


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi




----------



## mediar

Luki_SL said:


> Cloverleaf x 3  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.pl/maps/


Right next to Hannover - http://goo.gl/maps/NjIue


----------



## mediar

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


>


Croatian A3 near Slavonski Brod - http://goo.gl/maps/yvMNE


----------



## RamizZmaj




----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

mediar said:


> Croatian A3 near Slavonski Brod - http://goo.gl/maps/yvMNE


That is right


----------



## aswnl

Mediar may post a new one, he guessed right.

@RamizZmaj: first guess right, then post.
By the way: your's is way too easy: https://www.google.nl/maps?ll=51.79...d=M53mnU7h3jFTsaWS_02sUA&cbp=12,3.34,,0,-3.86


----------



## mediar

Here, guess this one:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Darmstadt triangle. I drove A672 last year, it's very short.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Another triangle. Shouldn't be too hard to figure out...


----------



## CNGL

Looks Mediterranean/Southern European.


----------



## verreme

^^ Indeed.


----------



## verreme

This one should be easy, too:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A7 France


----------



## KRX_69

Spain?


----------



## CNGL

AP-7 and N-340 near the ugliest town in Catalonia: https://www.google.es/maps/@40.7314173,0.5889173,2412m/data=!3m1!1e3. The road shown U/C is already open.


----------



## CNGL




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Not in Huesca, but a mighty distance east of there.


----------



## CNGL

Not in Netherlands, obviously .


----------



## aswnl

Somewhere in China ?


----------



## CNGL

Yup, China. Not so many highway loops, though .


----------



## mediar

Probably here or here?


----------



## CNGL

Nope. I didn't knew G85 Yinkun expressway has a loop too. But we are far from both that one and G5.


----------



## mapman:cz

I'd say it's the G30 near Kazakh border...


----------



## CNGL

^^ That is correct! Next pic, please.


----------



## mediar

Here, guess this one:


----------



## x-type

Mallorca?


----------



## mediar

Nope, but this place has quite a lot in common with Mallorca


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Greece or Portugal ?


----------



## mediar

Neither of them


----------



## verreme

It's obviously in the Canary Islands. Won't go any further since I don't really have the time in this very moment.


----------



## aswnl

https://www.google.nl/maps?ll=28.39...dNLwDXTGGdaYGaLhpM8YIA&cbp=12,245.31,,0,-0.41


----------



## mediar

aswnl said:


> https://www.google.nl/maps?ll=28.39...dNLwDXTGGdaYGaLhpM8YIA&cbp=12,245.31,,0,-0.41


True. Next one please


----------



## aswnl

Ok. Let's have an easy one.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

extreme!


----------



## aswnl

Sure


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Italy or Denmark ?


----------



## mediar

I think Slovenia


----------



## aswnl

No, not in Italy, Denmark or Slovenia.


----------



## Kemo

Found it  
http://goo.gl/maps/ntZAn


----------



## Kemo

The country is easy, but will the road turn out to be easy too?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

That is Italy,but is that road classified as a motorway ?


----------



## bigic

italystf said:


>


A1 (Greece) near Macedonia/FYROM border?


----------



## italystf

No. It's in Greece but it doesn't connect with any other motorway in Greece. I'm not even sure if it's an official motorway, but Google shows it as a motorway.


----------



## italystf

Kemo said:


> The country is easy, but will the road turn out to be easy too?





Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> That is Italy,but is that road classified as a motorway ?


I'm pretty sure this is a sliproad to a motorway (still classificated as part of the motorway, hence the green signage). I have still to figure which one, though.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A9 near Patras?


----------



## italystf

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> A9 near Patras?


No.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A11 ?


----------



## italystf

It's on a island.


----------



## John Maynard

italystf said:


>


Found it !
It's "VOAK" A90, part of Greek National Road 90 in Heraklion, Crete.

Here is the exact location:
https://www.google.fr/maps/@35.3184...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s57MllQk7IsYf6AP316cbug!2e0


----------



## John Maynard

Kemo said:


> The country is easy, but will the road turn out to be easy too?


I think it's in Northern Italy, close to a city. Near sea or up in the mountains?


----------



## italystf

Is it in Liguria?


----------



## Kemo

Yes.


----------



## John Maynard

A10, or A12?


----------



## JmSepe

Heck, that aint easy at least for me. I knew its in Europe but thats still very broad.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A15 ?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I was thinking drought rather than winter.

But I guess they'd have the same effect on the grass.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next one:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A1 Austria ?


----------



## mapman:cz

Concrete bridge, multiple lanes, big-ass trucks - USA?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

USA is correct.


----------



## letso53

I-95?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I-95 is correct! But where?


----------



## letso53

Slightly north of Washington, interchange with road 200.

Next:


----------



## Luki_SL

Is there something characteristic in this section of the motorway? It could be everywhere (...) Look at the first post


----------



## letso53

I agree that its not easy but you might see the beginnings of a new interchange on the photo. Which has since been completed.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Going back to the previous one for a second, I just looked up 95/200 on Google Maps, and the imagery's out of date. If you turn on labels, or switch from the photos to the maps, the situation's very different. Because the interchange is open.

Also interesting, GMaps starts in Philadelphia when I open it (cue sinister tone: they know where you are) so I just scrolled down 95. At a small enough scale, you can see waves on Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## Falusi

I give a hint too: You should take a look at hungarian motorways.


----------



## letso53

Hungary is correct.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^M3 : https://www.google.pl/maps/@47.8999353,21.6418652,1063m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=pl 

Nobody wants, so :


----------



## mapman:cz

Hint: easy for me


----------



## Kemo

D1/R48, Belotin, Czech Republic

Next


----------



## Luki_SL

^^91/22 Czarlin, Poland


----------



## letso53

Belgium, E25/E411 junction near Neufchateau.

Next:


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Hungary, again ?


----------



## letso53

No, this time it is not Hungary. 😊


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

France ?


----------



## letso53

Yes, somewhere in France.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

letso53 said:


> Yes, somewhere in France.


N4 ?


----------



## letso53

No, not the N4


----------



## Penn's Woods

Awfully big country, France....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

not that big...


----------



## Penn's Woods

Okay, the new trend in this thread towards showing out-of-date imagery that won't match the map is not to be encouraged, IMHO.

PS: Hmph.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Very black....


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Very black and hot, it must be Spain  :?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It is in España.


----------



## KRX_69

It´s in Andaluzia?


----------



## verreme

Full cloverleafs are rare in Spain


----------



## verreme

Okay so, where's this?










I might have given one hint too many...


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

It's Turkey .


----------



## verreme

Wrong. It's not even in the same continent.


----------



## x-type

Mexico has curvy motorways, is it there?


----------



## Penn's Woods

verreme said:


> Wrong. It's not even in the same continent.


Neither of them?


----------



## Verso

Penn's Woods said:


> Neither of them?


What do you mean? [/ProudEurasian]


----------



## verreme

x-type said:


> Mexico has curvy motorways, is it there?


Nope. Also, wrong continent. And I'm already talking too much.



Penn's Woods said:


> Neither of them?


Well played. Yet, no.


----------



## Peines

verreme said:


> Okay so, where's this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have given one hint too many...


N2 Morocco

So easy, only took me less than 3 seconds to lookup. :cheers:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Spain?
Is it on Balkan ?


----------



## Ulpiana

Ireland? Lot of roundabouts..


----------



## Penn's Woods

Does Ireland have (1) that many motorways and (2) tolls?

(It may...I'm asking.)


----------



## Luki_SL

^^ China :hm:


----------



## Maciek_CK

The horizontal motorway surrounds a certain _Grande_ region.


----------



## verreme

Found it . There were few candidates after Italy was dropped off.


----------



## verreme

Next:


----------



## Penn's Woods

Maciek_CK said:


> The horizontal motorway surrounds a certain _Grande_ region.


What's the "Grande" - O Grande Porto or something?
For a second, I thought maybe there was a "Castilla la Grande."


----------



## Penn's Woods

verreme said:


> Next:


Okay, I see that landmark isn't the Guggenheim Bilbao....

But - sorry for the OT - what's with the PURPLE route markers in that area (Bilbao)? The Spanish numbering and marking system wasn't complex enough for them?


----------



## verreme

^^ OT -the Basque route numbering system is actually simpler than the one in the rest of Spain. Despite all roads being run by the regional government, they have kept the old system where there are only state roads (N- and A-) and provincial roads (A-, GI- and BI-). Their coloring scheme, and kilometer posts, are a bit unique, but overall I think it's the region with the best system in Spain.


----------



## Maciek_CK

Penn's Woods said:


> What's the "Grande" - O Grande Porto or something?
> For a second, I thought maybe there was a "Castilla la Grande."


Yes, I meant Grande Porto.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

B10/B14 in Stuttgart, Arkansas... I mean Germany


----------



## ChrisZwolle

can't fool with north here.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Knooppunt Jabbeke after a long drought? :jk:


----------



## Spookvlieger

Greece?


----------



## letso53

Seems more like Spain to me


----------



## verreme

^^ It's obviously Spain. Took me a bit too long to figure out -olive trees suggested Jaén province, but it was a bit North of there.


----------



## verreme

Next:


----------



## letso53

^^

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Ja...rovince&t=h&hnear=Jaén,+Andalusia,+Spain&z=16


----------



## letso53

Next:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Spain,Italy or Portugal?


----------



## Maciek_CK

It is one of them.


----------



## letso53

Sardinia, SS131/SS291.

Now for something very different:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

^^It's here:https://www.google.rs/maps/@37.4648095,15.0228463,557m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Someone else can take my turn.


----------



## NFZANMNIM




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Machine gun highway


----------



## NFZANMNIM

^^ LOL why?


----------



## RipleyLV

Oh, I was just looking at road development progress in this area the other day.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

the bridge further south was a nice surprise to me


----------



## Penn's Woods

So, I take it three of you know where that is? Care to let the rest of us in on it?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

well I posted the picture, so I think I can be excused from doing so...


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^True!
And Chris doesn't count, because he always knows them.
So I guess RipleyLV is our winner. Unless he's faking.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

I guess we wait then, meanwhile you can look for that place yourself and give it a try..


----------



## ChrisZwolle

NFZANMNIM said:


> ^^ LOL why?


M60


----------



## x-type

NFZANMNIM said:


> the bridge further south was a nice surprise to me


well, that southern one is "the famous one". this one on the photo is never-heard category


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> M60


Nice one. I remember you once called the Lake Shore Drive as 'drug road'. But still better than me, I inmediately think of a rare mitochondrial disease when I read Pearson.


----------



## RipleyLV

Penn's Woods said:


> So I guess RipleyLV is our winner. Unless he's faking.


Hehe, you should try listening to this music while you're searching.


----------



## Maciek_CK

*M60* north of *Vladivostok*.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

I want to say Brazil..


----------



## Penn's Woods

Bizarre configuration.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

well if noone's posting, I will


----------



## aswnl

Somewhere in eastern Europe


----------



## NFZANMNIM

That is correct


----------



## Penn's Woods

NFZANMNIM said:


> well if noone's posting, I will


I can't see the image.


----------



## keokiracer

Penn's Woods said:


> I can't see the image.


Especially for you then: http://i.imgur.com/x4K5Q1O.png


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Czech Republic or Poland ?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Neither
(hint: eastern europe, further east)


----------



## FMK94

Simferopol, Crimea

Someone else can post the new guess.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

glad you didn't ask or mention the country 
Could've ended up being controversial...


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Guess I'll go again


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

NFZANMNIM said:


> glad you didn't ask or mention the country
> Could've ended up being controversial...


Shhh...
http://m.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2014/08/the-kremlins-troll-army/375932/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Turkmenabat, Turkmenistan: http://goo.gl/maps/yTKti

Next:


----------



## Luki_SL

^^It could be USA or Canada ?


----------



## Kanadzie

too many expensive objects to be Canadian 

Maybe Tejas?


----------



## Jschmuck

I-664 Newport News, VA. Do you know how long it took me to find this? a long time. The look and feel had me thinking west coast US.


----------



## Kemo




----------



## ChrisZwolle

The bridge across the Oder / Odra in Poland (part of S3 that will be twinned).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Siguiente:


----------



## bigic

Latin America?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^He does say at some point it's South America. Even in Dutch, can that term be understood as including Central America?


----------



## Penn's Woods

It is Quito: https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-0.384669,-78.532655&spn=0.013067,0.021136&t=h&z=16

It's also nap time. :yawn:


----------



## Spookvlieger

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^He does say at some point it's South America. Even in Dutch, can that term be understood as including Central America?


It depends on how old Chriss is and when he got his geography lessons  Today I think is being taught there is only North and South America. Central America is obsolete. Everything north of Columbia is North America the rest is South.
The there was a period when 'centraal Amerika' was also being taught.

But for instance my parents (around the 70's) had to learn that North America was only USA+Canada and the rest was "Latijns Amerika'


----------



## John Maynard

^^ I know now why I wasn't able to find it - that's because I were using "apple maps", and this interchange is not even appearing on it :nuts: - we should throw back rotten wormy apples directly to this company :lol::cheers:.


----------



## Penn's Woods

All right, now I need to think of something. :hmm:


----------



## Penn's Woods

Yes, it's 2 a.m. here.
I was having trouble with Microsoft Paint earlier. (In Chrome. Remarkably, it seems to work better with IE.)
No, I did not spend the last six hours on this. But I didn't dare not post before I went to bed.



Nightie-night. :sleepy:


----------



## John Maynard

Western Europe?


----------



## Spookvlieger

Does look nothing like Europe. Canada or the USA.


----------



## Penn's Woods

John Maynard said:


> Western Europe?


No.



joshsam said:


> Does look nothing like Europe. Canada or the USA.


Yes.

:cheers:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Eastern US?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Yes.


----------



## bigic

Pennsylvania?


----------



## Penn's Woods

No.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

I-87 - I-90 IC, Albany, NY
here


----------



## NFZANMNIM




----------



## Penn's Woods

NFZANMNIM said:


> I-87 - I-90 IC, Albany, NY
> here


Indeed. And a relatively small part of that complex interchange...the whole thing would have been more obvious.

:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A20 - A55 in Drummondville, Québec, Canada.

Next one:


----------



## Spookvlieger

Looks like it could be somewhere in Texas?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's right


----------



## keokiracer

State Route Loop 289 x US 62, Lubbock, Texas

Next:


----------



## Penn's Woods

MattiG said:


> Ithaca, NY
> 
> https://www.google.fi/maps/place/It...!1s0x89d08182e0af88f7:0xae52768a56ece74?hl=fi


Up above Cayuga's waters
There's an awful smell.
Some say it's Cayuga's waters;
Others say Cornell.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Verso said:


> Some new stretch?


Yes.It was completed in 2013 i think .


----------



## aswnl

MattiG said:


> The next one:


End of A44 near Mönchengladbach.

Someone else may post a new one.


----------



## bigic

https://picasaweb.google.com/m/phot...7135297862786&aid=6120141891877813041&start=1


----------



## keokiracer

bigic said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/m/phot...7135297862786&aid=6120141891877813041&start=1


Holy balls that is one ridiculously small pic


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Looks like Belgrade...


----------



## bigic

I posted from mobile phone. That's why the pic is so small. 
And Chris, you are correct.


----------



## bigic

It has been a few days since the last reply, and nobody has posted a new highway, so:


----------



## bigic

Hint: it's in Bulgaria.


----------



## bigic

Nobody is replying?
I'm posting another picture that's very nearby:


----------



## keokiracer

#1 https://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Bulga...pn=0.097501,0.264187&t=h&hnear=Bulgarije&z=16
#2 https://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Bulga...pn=0.097501,0.264187&t=h&hnear=Bulgarije&z=16


----------



## keokiracer

Next:


----------



## CNGL

^^ That missing bridge is built now . G56 and Gaohai expressway Southwest of Kunming, Yunnan, China. What a pity I couldn't find what 'Gao' means here...

Next one:


----------



## KRX_69

^^ Spain?


----------



## keokiracer

CNGL said:


> ^^ That missing bridge is built now . G56 and Gaohai expressway Southwest of Kunming, Yunnan, China. What a pity I couldn't find what 'Gao' means here...


Nice and quick kay:


----------



## CNGL

KRX_69 said:


> ^^ Spain?


The country is correct.


----------



## Theijs

KRX_69 said:


> ^^ Spain?


 Is it north of Madrid? From Las Razas to a monastery?


----------



## CNGL

We are far (And REALLY far) from any city with a population of 100,000+. There's a town ahead, I won't reveal its name :colgate:.

And by the way, North is to the right. If I put it atop we would see only asphalt.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nobody guessed the last one in 2 months and random street view images are almost impossible to verify without a load of hints, so here's the next one:


----------



## aswnl

Roadmarkings look French.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hutchinson, Kansas


----------



## aswnl

And we have a winner... (in no time)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lots of bridges:


----------



## Luki_SL

^^USA - two bridges on the right- old motorway secion, on the left the new one  ?


----------



## Jschmuck

^^I-244 (newly reconstructed) crossing the Arkansas River in Tulsa, OK.


----------



## Jschmuck

I pass the "Guess the highway" torch, as I 1) do not know how to copy satellite images, 2) am on a slow public wifi, and 3) do not like the slow new Google Maps.


----------



## Alien x

This should be easy for some people.


----------



## KRX_69

^^ Brazil?


----------



## Jazzman930

m5, on the edge of Sarajevo, Bosnia?


----------



## Alien x

Jazzman930 said:


> m5, on the edge of Sarajevo, Bosnia?


Correct


----------



## Jazzman930

someone else can take my turn


----------



## Maciek_CK

I'll take it.


----------



## bigic

Slovakia?


----------



## Kemo

There are no toll booths in Slovakia.
It looks Italian to me.


----------



## MattiG

Maciek_CK said:


> I'll take it.


Italy.

https://www.google.fi/maps/place/Co...0x13303d7f84458101:0x6663fd8a9d67e994!6m1!1e1


----------



## MattiG

The next one.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Should be easy


----------



## Redstear

E20, at the tunnel to the Øresund Bridge, near Copenhagen, next to the airport
Next one:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Italy, A22 ?


----------



## MattiG

Sisteron, France.

https://www.google.fi/maps/place/Si...s0x12cba64f6fdec5d9:0x40819a5fd97aca0!6m1!1e1


----------



## MattiG

The next one:


----------



## aswnl

Oslo.
https://www.google.nl/lochp?ll=59.895024,10.805386&spn=0.003891,0.013078&t=h&z=17


----------



## aswnl

OK, next one:


----------



## Maciek_CK

M2/A26 north of Ballymena, Northern Ireland.


----------



## Jschmuck

^^ Boise, Idaho


----------



## x-type

Jschmuck said:


> ^^ Boise, Idaho


how the hack have you found out that location in probably the most obscure state capital of the entire USA? how? you are the master :master::master:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Boise is actually a fast-growing city. I think it's one of the next round of significant cities in the Intermountain West. It has sufficient space to grow to over 2 million people. I-84 already has eight lanes through Boise. 

Places like Juneau, Jefferson City, Pierre, Dover, Helena and Montpelier are much more obscure in my opinion.


----------



## Kanadzie

everyone knows Juneau... maybe the Alaska sex-appeal factor


----------



## Jschmuck

x-type said:


> how the hack have you found out that location in probably the most obscure state capital of the entire USA? how? you are the master :master::master:


lol thanks
I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night :hahano:

I drive an 18-wheeler, been to 46 states...I used to Google Maps surf, but now the new layout is dumb and slowly loads. I still use it, not as much, I guess I now Google Maps canoe? :hahano:

BTW I pass the "Guess" torch again...


----------



## Maciek_CK

Another from me:


----------



## MattiG

Maciek_CK said:


> Another from me:
> 
> A39 France
> 
> https://www.google.fi/maps/place/21...0x47f2ae36dd1bc79d:0x7c1a7f7bead6dcc4!6m1!1e1


----------



## MattiG

Next:


----------



## Exethalion

^^ Ring Road in Cairo, Egypt

https://goo.gl/maps/ba5FC

Someone else feel free to post something


----------



## Maciek_CK

One more:


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Spain :?


----------



## Maciek_CK

No. ~20 kilometers from this interchange there is one of the oldest continuously inhabited cities in the world.


----------



## aswnl

^^
Middle East ?
China ?


----------



## Maciek_CK

Middle East.


----------



## italystf

Israel?


----------



## aswnl

Iran ?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Jschmuck said:


> West Madison Street overpass over I-90/I-94 on west side of Chicago's CBD....AKA the loop.


You got it. I saw the 90/94 marker, but didn't know the area right up to the expressway was that developed with office buildings. So I figured it might be something leading TO 90/94 like the Ohio Street ramp or 290, or maybe we were along Wacker Drive, and spent a lot of time hunting along that longitude - just west of the actual El Loop. Took me a while to think of checking right by the highway.

Also stumped about that one license plate. Don't think it's from Illinois or anywhere close.


----------



## Jschmuck

My order of operations were: looked at license, its blue and white roughly, that didn't work. Then I saw the Interstate shields which helped a lot and began thinking Minneapolis area combined with the license plate. Then I noticed how much of a skyscraper canyon there is and began thinking Chicago. The one thing that gave it away 100% is the small bit of red handrail under the Interstate shield signs. I knew Chicago has red handrails on their overpasses on this short stretch of highway. Once I got the almost exact area I used that rusted paintless (word?) light poll for the exact area. lol


----------



## Penn's Woods

Jschmuck said:


> My order of operations were: looked at license, its blue and white roughly, that didn't work. Then I saw the Interstate shields which helped a lot and began thinking Minneapolis area combined with the license plate. Then I noticed how much of a skyscraper canyon there is and began thinking Chicago. The one thing that gave it away 100% is the small bit of red handrail under the Interstate shield signs. I knew Chicago has red handrails on their overpasses on this short stretch of highway. Once I got the almost exact area I used that rusted paintless (word?) light poll for the exact area. lol


But even in Minneapolis, you're not going to see access to TWO westbound Interstates numbered in the 90s. Only other urban place I can think of where that would happen would be Detroit somewhere just east of the 94/96 junction. Once I saw that half-hidden sign, it just screamed "Chicago" to me. I thought the license plate might be Connecticut so I was thinking New York at first.


----------



## mgk920

The streetlights on the right were a dead giveaway as being 'Chicago' to me. That's one of the Presidential Towers (high-rise residential buildings) on the right.

Mike


----------



## Jschmuck

What road is this over the river? Hint, it is an Interstate as well as 2 other names:

foreign names


----------



## Penn's Woods

Jschmuck said:


> What road is this over the river? Hint, it is an Interstate as well as 2 other names:
> 
> foreign names


I-43 in Green Bay.


----------



## Jschmuck

Too easy?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Jschmuck said:


> Too easy?


I looked at 535 first. But I started my thinking with your part of the country.


----------



## mgk920

Jschmuck said:


> What road is this over the river? Hint, it is an Interstate as well as 2 other names:
> 
> foreign names


I was going to defer on this one. 

BTW, that is the Fox River and the Lake Michigan bay of Green Bay in Green Bay, WI.

Mike
Appleton, WI


----------



## Penn's Woods

mgk920 said:


> I was going to defer on this one.
> 
> BTW, that is the Fox River and the Lake Michigan bay of Green Bay in Green Bay, WI.
> 
> Mike
> Appleton, WI


Do you feel like posting the next one?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Go.


----------



## Jschmuck

Penn's Woods said:


> Go.
> 
> View attachment 330933


Maryland, US-1 on the north end of the Conowingo Bridge on the Susquehanna River. Crossing over the Norfolk-Southern railroad.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Jschmuck said:


> Maryland, US-1 on the north end of the Conowingo Bridge on the Susquehanna River. Crossing over the Norfolk-Southern railroad.


Good!
Your turn again.


----------



## Jschmuck

What road is this over the river?

[url=https://postimages.org/][/URL]


----------



## Jschmuck

This is a fun break from that COVIDside Rest...I mean Roadside Rest Area thread talk about COVID...

Need a hint?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's the new St. Croix Crossing in Stillwater, Minnesota.


----------



## Jschmuck

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's the new St. Croix Crossing in Stillwater, Minnesota.


Indeed it is.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

Time right refresh this thread once more? With the amount of landscape shown, I assume this one may be trivial for some members of the forum. On the other hand, this is not exactly Trafalgar Square.. 

This is the junction between which roads?


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

Sensing that this perhaps not was trivial, I provide the full picture below. I am not sure it will help much, though, as I think that the cropped picture already included the most revealing highway engineering details.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is it here? Google Maps


----------



## stickedy

Yes!  Google Maps

You were a bit faster than me


----------



## bogdymol

I’ll post a new one in the afternoon, after I get back home from work. I already know which road will be. It has something a bit strange...


----------



## bogdymol

So, we have a tolled highway which is approximately 50 m long if you come from the entrance on the right. Where is this?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've seen a system like that in Spain but this looks more like Mexico or elsewhere in Latin America.


----------



## bogdymol

Yes, it is fairly similar also at Brennero toll booth in Italy if I remember it correctly.


----------



## x-type

bogdymol said:


> Yes, it is fairly similar also at Brennero toll booth in Italy if I remember it correctly.


Yeah, there is very short tolled part. We haveit in Croatia too, 350 metres between entrance and exit toll gate, western portal of Učka tunnel 
In Serbia western barrier at A3 near Šid also has only cca 1,5 km between toll gates.


----------



## bogdymol

I see that the image I posted is quite hard to guess, so here are 2 hints:
1. Chris was right with one of the areas he mentioned. 
2. This exit leads to a world-wide known touristic attraction that is nearby.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^ Google Maps  / 180D


----------



## bogdymol

We have a winner! This is the motorway exit leading to Chichen Itza historical site in Mexico.


----------



## Luki_SL

The next one. It should be easy:


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

A7 Rijeka


----------



## pascalwithvespa95




----------



## bogdymol

Romania, A3 somewhere near Cluj?


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

There are not many three lane uphill sections in Romania! It should be easy . And it´s not A3.


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

it´s in Banat


----------



## bogdymol

Found it!

I forgot there's a climbing lane on the short A6 motorway.


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

bogdymol said:


> Found it!
> 
> I forgot there's a climbing lane on the short A6 motorway.


yep!


----------



## Klaus9194

Electrical power and heating plant chimneys, high voltage power lines and pretty long viaduct. Where is this one?


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

S7 south of Gdánsk


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

Where is this spectacular road?


----------

